# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  تحذير البرية من غثاء "التنمية البشرية" ومما يسمى بالبرمجة اللغوية العصبية!

## أبو الفداء

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على محمد بن عبد الله وآله وصحبه ومن والاه أما بعد
فهذه رسالة "طويلة نوعا ما" كنت قد كتبتها حول فتنة شاعت وانتشرت بين شباب المسلمين في أيامنا هذه أشد الانتشار، ألا وهي فتنة ما يسمى بالتنمية البشرية والبرمجة اللغوية العصبية، وبقيت الرسالة عندي فترة قد انشغلت عنها. ولما اشتركت على هذا الموقع المبارك رأيت أن أنشرها عليه نصيحة لله تعالى سائلا اياه أن يرزقني الاخلاص وأن يجعل فيها النفع وأن يعفو عما وقع فيها من الخطأ والزلل، وموجها بها دعوة الى اخوتنا طلبة العلم حفظهم الله في هذا الموقع الكريم الى أن ينتبهوا الى هذا الخطر الداهم وألا يتهاونوا فيه، وفقني الله واياكم الى كل ما يحب ويرضى، والله ولي التوفيق، والحمد لله رب العالمين.
ملحوظة: الرسالة على أكثر من جزء، اضطررت الى تقسيمها اليها لعدم كفاية الحيز المخصص لنشر الموضوعات لنشرها بطولها كاملة.
*تحذير البرية من غثاء التنمية البشرية
ومما يسمى بالبرمجة اللغوية العصبية* الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين وآله وصحبه ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين.. 
أما بعد
اخوتي الكرام أحبتي في الله هذه رسالة أكتبها اليكم بشأن فتنة ظلماء جديدة بدأت تفشو في أمة المسلمين بسرعة مذهلة تحت شعار "العلم" واغتر بها الكثيرون غير متنبهين لأصولها وحقيقتها ومنابعها ومراميها حتى صرت أسمع كلاما عنها وعن دوراتها بين اخوة ملتزمين يقبلون عليها بلا بصيرة ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله! انها فتنة ما يسمى بدورات التنمية البشرية على وجه العموم، وما يسمى منها بالبرمجة العصبية وما يتشعب عنها على وجه الخصوص.
الرسالة أعتزم بعون الملك المعبود جل وعلا أن أجعلها قصيرة ما أمكنني، ولكن لعل الضرورة الى بسط البيان ايصالا للفائدة تكون مقدمة على الحاجة الى الاختصار في موضوع خطير كهذا، وتفصيل يورث املالا خير من تقليل يورث اخلالا.. فأرجو المعذرة منكم اخوتاه ان وقع في رسالتي هذه بعض طول واستطراد في بعض المواضع، وأسأل الله لي ولكم الاخلاص والقبول، وأن ينفعني بها قبل أن ينفعكم أنتم يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من أتى الله بقلب سليم.   
أما بعد فتلك الظاهرة المسماة بمباحث التنمية الذاتية هذه قد بدأت في الظهور على الساحة الفكرية بانتشار واسع تحت هذا المسمى (التنمية الذاتية أو البشرية) منذ عهد قريب من الزمان! ولكنها في أصلها وحقيقتها ليست جديدة على الاطلاق! انما هي عنوان جديد فضفاض يدخل تحته محيط واسع من النظريات والأفكار والمعتقدات القديمة والأساطير وتتداخل فيه مجالات بحثية كثيرة بداية من علم النفس وعلم الاجتماع  والطب ووصولا الى التنجيم والسحر والوثنية والشعوذة ووحدة الوجود! ولعل هذا التشابك المعقد بين رايات العلوم والنحل المختلفة التي تتحرك تحتها تلك الممارسات وتصطبغ بها عند أصحابها هو السبب في وقوع اللبس الكبير على كثير من فضلاء المسلمين واغترارهم بها، حتى رأينا بعض المشتغلين بالدعوة يتدربون عليها ويمارسونها ويتمسكون بموقف التفصيل وليس الاجمال عند الحكم على تلك الممارسات بصفة عامة، ويزعمون امكان تنقيتها وأسلمتها والانتفاع بها! 
ولكن الذي ننتصر له ها هنا انما هو القول المجمل الذي ذهب اليه عدد غير قليل من أكابر العلماء الذين تناولوا القضية وحققوا فيها تصورا يكفي لاطلاق حكم شرعي، فموقفهم يؤيده التأمل الشامل لأصل المسألة وجذورها وما تروجه تلك الممارسات بين المسلمين، وهو ما يقدم درءه على جلب منافع أخرى واقعة أو متوهمة في المقابل قد تظهر عند التفصيل في بعض تلك الممارسات، والله أعلم.
وجريا على سنة العلماء في البدء بشرح المصطلح، دعونا نبدأ أولا بسؤال خبراء الغرب – الذين باعوا تلك السلعة الخبيثة بيننا وروجوا لها والذين تتلمذ عليهم اخوتنا المفتونون بهذا الأمر هداهم الله - عما يقصدونه بالضبط من قولهم (التنمية البشرية أو الذاتية)..
التنمية البشرية هي كما يعرفها أصحابها: تنمية قدرات الانسان وتحسين أدائه على كافة الأصعدة، الشخصية، والمادية، والروحية، والمهارية، .. الخ. 
انك ان سمعت هذا الكلام قلت ما أحسن هذا! كل انسان يريد أن يكون فائزا في الدنيا موفقا في كل ما يعمل.. ولكن ظاهر الأمر الرحمة، وباطنه من قبله العذاب!
فهي وباختصار، البديل "العصري" New Age الذي اكتشف السفهة بظنونهم النجسة أنه لابد من وضعه لاصلاح ما يمكن اصلاحه من فساد نفوسهم وتصوراتهم، فيكون لهم (نمط حياة) يضبط لهم كل شيء، لعلهم يجدون فيه الغنية عما ينقصهم اذ رموا الدين الحق وشرعة السماء وراء ظهورهم! فهو نمط حياة بالفعل، نمط مبرمج مرتب يتحتم على من يدخل فيه أن يسلم له نفسه وأن يخضع له خضوعا كاملا حتى يؤتي معه ثماره المزعومة! يأمرونه بأن يفعل كذا وكذا وأن يمارس كذا وكذا وأن يواظب على كذا وكذا، فيدعون أنه اذا ما فعل، تحقق له النجاح والفاعلية في حياته كما يزعمون. وهو يأتيهم طائعا راغبا مؤمنا مصدقا واضعا كافة عقائده وأفكاره بين أيديهم ليعيدوا صياغة حياته من جديد! يسلم لهم كما نسلم نحن لله! 
فان قلنا لهم أن يا سفهاء، لماذا تنكرون علينا وتلوموننا اذ نسلم عقولنا وقلوبنا للذي خلقنا ليصلح لنا حياتنا بما شرع وأمر وأنتم تسلمون أنفسكم للمشعوذين والدجاجلة والفلاسفة والأفاكين، قالوا بل أنتم السفهاء ولا عقل لكم!! ان البشر جميعا لا غنى لهم عن نظام دقيق يرتب وينظم حياتهم ويأمرهم بالحكمة ويوجههم الى ما فيه صلاحهم تفصيلا في كل شيء، وهؤلاء يقرون بذلك ان لم يكن بالمقال فبلسان الحال! فان قلت لهم خذوه اذا من وحي السماء قالوا هذه أساطير الأولين! فهذا أمر نعهده ونفهمه فيهم لأنهم قوم سفهاء ضالة لا سبيل لهم ولا هداية ولا نور، وقد نبأنا القرءان بأحوالهم! ولكن الذي لا يمكن السكوت عليه، هو أن يصبح أصحاب الحق وحملة وحي السماء وشرعة رب العالمين التي لا تستقيم حياة انسان الا بها، وبها وحدها، منقادين لما خرج من زبالة عقول هؤلاء المرضى بهذه الصورة المخزية!! فان كلمتهم قالوا لك هذا علم! هذا نفع للمسلمين فلم لا نأخذ به؟؟! فانا لله وانا اليه راجعون!
ان (التنمية البشرية) هذه هي أشبه ما يكون بمظلة كبيرة متشابكة من المعتقدات والنظريات والفلسفات الفاسدة المبنثقة من أصول الحادية ووثنية، في مقتطفات انتقائية من كل ملة وكتاب في الأرض، تستوعب تحتها كما كبيرا من المهارات والممارسات والأفكار المتناثرة قليلة النفع – أو كثيرته أحيانا - والتي قد يمكن فصل وادخال كل فكرة مقبولة منها في سياق دورات تدريبية لمهارات مخصوصة في مجالات معينة واختصاصات معينة في العمل، بعيدا عن الأصول العقدية والمنابع التي تأتي مقرونة بها عند عرضها في اطار التنمية البشرية! بمعنى أنه ان تم تحليل المحتوى الذي يقدمه هؤلاء، لوجد أن أكثره يعرض التوحيد لخطر أكبر – مهما صغر - من أي نفع قد يرجى منه عند عرضه بهذه الصورة، وان كان ثم نفع فانه يمكن لأي مدرب محنك في أي مجال من المجالات العملية أن يدرب المحتاجين الى تلك المهارات في اطار عملهم، لا كقواعد حياتية عامة لكل انسان يوهم الناس أنهم لن ينجحوا مطلقا الا بها، ولا في سياق (دورات التنمية) هذه التي يفتتن الناس بها فيسلمون لها أنفسهم، وانما في صورة مهارات عامة مكتسبة في كل مجال عملي بحسبه، قياما على معتقد صحيح وبناءً على منهج اسلامي قويم.
ان هذا التنوع الكبير في موضوعات التنمية البشرية ومجالاتها هو سبب وقوع تلك الفتنة بهذا الكلام عند كثير من فضلائنا، هداهم الله. فالذين صنفوا فيها وأعدوا لها الدورات والندوات، جمعوا تحت عباءتها كما كبيرا من المهارات العملية التي قد يكون كثيرا منها ذا نفع اذا ما صح المعتقد الذي من ورائه، وقام على بنيان شرعي صحيح. ولن يكون ذلك الا اذا انتزعت تلك المهارات من سياقها الفاسد الذي لا تأتينا ان أتتنا من عند هؤلاء الضالة الا ملوثة به ومقرونة معه! بمعنى أن تؤخذ كل مهارة نافعة لتوضع في سياق المجالب العملي الذي تخدمه تحديدا والا فلا حاجة اليها لأن الله أغنانا عنها بما شرع من شرائع اصلاح عام لكل صغيرة وكبيرة في حياة الانسان! لا نريد زيادة على شرع الله الا ما يرتبط ارتباطا مباشرا بمهارة عملية في مجال عملي بعينه، طالما كان المجال وكانت المهارة تلك من المباحات! أما هذا التلبيس على خلق الله فيجب منعه! يجب أن يمنع بث دورات تحت ذلك الشعار المجمل المبهم (التنمية البشرية) والذي يعتدي بمجرد منظوقه هذا على حق من حقوق الله تعالى وهو حقه في اصلاح البشر اصلاحا شاملا بما شرع ونزل من هدي الأنبياء ومن وحي السماء! 
انظروا عباد الله الى ما ترمي اليه وتناقشه – في المقام الأول - تنميتهم تلك...   
"كيف تصبح أكثر سعادة واطمئنانا في حياتك؟
كيف تصبح أكثر ثقة في نفسك وفي قدراتك؟
كيف تحسن التعامل مع الآخرين من حولك؟
كيف تحقق الرضا التام بعملك وبشخصيتك؟
هل تفتقر الى معنى أو غاية أو هدف للعمل؟
هل تريد رفع مستوى معيشتك وتحصيل المزيد من المال؟
لا تدري كيف تنظم وقتك وحياتك؟ 
لا تدري كيف تحسن علاقتك بأولادك؟ 
لا تحسن التعامل مع رئيسك في العمل ومرؤوسيك؟
الجواب عندنا.. بادر ولا تتأخر.. اقرأ سلسلة كتب دكتور فلان واحضر ندواته ودوراته، وستتغير حياتك على نحو لم تكن تتصوره!"
هذه العبارات (والتي جمعتها من اعلانات ومواقع متفرقة لدورات التنمية البشرية بمختلف فروعها) تلخص لنا الغاية التي يوهم أصحاب التنمية الناس بأنهم يوصلونهم اليها. هذه هي الأسئلة التي يقدمون فيما يزعمون الجواب عليها! 
ان تلك الأسئلة جميعا لو وزناها بميزان الحق والدين، لوجدنا أن جوابها – أو ما صح منها – لا يكون الا في الدين وشريعة السماء، ولفهمنا حينئذ حقيقة ما يرمي اليه هؤلاء السفهاء وما يروجون له من قولهم (التنمية البشرية)! 
تعالوا نجيب لهم عن أسئلتهم تلك!
- كيف تصبح أكثر سعادة واطمئنانا في حياتك؟
نقول بدخولك في الاسلام لرب العالمين وبربط قلبك وجوارحك بذكره وطاعته والانقياد له وحده لا شريك له. هذه ليست "وصفة مجربة" وانما هو حق اليقين!
- كيف تصبح أكثر ثقة في نفسك وفي قدراتك؟
قلنا هذا سؤال لا يصح طرحه لأنه لا يجوز للمسلم أن يعلق أمله ورجاءه باعتقاد في قدرته الذاتية وثقة فيها، وانما يثق في ربه الذي خلقه وفطره عز وجل، وفي أن الله لن يخذله ولن يقدر له الا الخير ان كان أهلا لذلك! كن عليما بقدر نفسك وحدود قدراتك وما تجيده وما لا تجيده، فهذا واجب حتى لا تظلم نفسك والمسلمين بتبوؤ مكان ليس لك! أما الثقة والتوكل والاعتماد على القدرة فلا يكون متجها الا الى الله عز وجل وحده لا شريك له! فكيف يجيب هؤلاء عن هذا السؤال؟؟
- كيف تحسن التعامل مع الآخرين من حولك؟
قلت بالخضوع التام لسنة وهدي سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا سبيل لك الى هذا المطلب الا سبيله صلى الله عليه وسلم! فهل أنت مسلم لله أم لغيره؟
- كيف تحقق الرضا التام بعملك وبشخصيتك؟
الرضا بما كتبه الله للعبد من الرزق وتحقيق القناعة به لا يكون من سبيل الا سبيل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأما الرضا "بشخصيتك" فالذي يرضى بنفسه ويفرح بها هذا على شفا هلكة!!
- هل تفتقر الى معنى أو غاية أو هدف للعمل؟
قلت ان لم تكن مسلما فقطعا أنت تتفتقر الى معنى أو غاية أو هدف للعمل، أي عمل، بل لحياتك كلها، فكن مسلما أو كن ضالا كما الأنعام يسوقك كل ناعق حيثما يريد!!
- هل تريد رفع مستوى معيشتك وتحصيل المزيد من المال؟
قلت هل تريد أن تجلس أنت في مكان رب العالمين توزع أرزاق الناس كما يحلو لك؟؟! يا هذا ان كنت متخصصا في مجال من المجالات العملية (كمجال التجارة مثلا) وكانت عندك نصائح للتجار للدعاية أو لدراسة الجدوى أو نحو ذلك ليرفعوا بها أداءهم فاعقد لهم دورات في التجارة ولا بأس، علمهم فيها ما عندك من الخبرة مما لم يكن فيه محظور، هذا خير. أما أن تجمع عموم البشر من حولك وتقول لهم تعالوا أعلمكم قواعد ان طبقتموها على حياتكم في أي مجال كنتم تعملون أيا كان، حققت لكم مزيد نجاح وكانت سببا في جلب مزيد من الرزق اليكم، فاخسأ وارجع الى الأوثان التي كنت تعبدها، لعلها توحي اليك بكلام جديد!
- لا تدري كيف تنظم وقتك وحياتك؟ 
قلت النظام والترتيب يمن الله به على من فقه دينه فقها صحيحا، وسبيل ذلك مبثوثة في نصوص الاسلام، ولا يزال المسلمون – المحسنون العالمون منهم – يبدعون ويحسنون تنظيم أوقاتهم ويرتبون أولويات العمل على بصيرة من ربهم وبركة منه في أوقاتهم قد حرمها هؤلاء النعاج بكفرهم! فلا يغرنكم حرصهم على الالتزام بما يضع بعضهم لبعض من النظم في بلادهم، فالانسان لا يعمل الا راغبا أو راهبا أو كليهما... فهم يرغبون الدنيا ويرهبون زوالها، ويجدون في الأرض ما يوعدون! اما نحن فقلة منا اليوم الذين فقهوا دينهم ورغبوا فيما عند الله خالصا ورهبوا عذابه خالصا فأحسنوا العمل في كل شيء، فانا لله وانا اليه راجعون. ان نجاح أي نظام عملي دنيوي له أسباب دنيوية يجب الأخذ بها في سياق شروط انجاح ذلك النظام، منها حسن التخطيط والترتيب والتنسيق! وتنظيم الوقت لا يحتاج الى (تنمية بشرية) وانما الى عقل مرتب منظم، قائم قياما كاملا على حكمة وهدي الاسلام!! فأفيقوا عباد الله وارجعوا الى صوابكم قبل فوات الأوان!
- لا تدري كيف تحسن علاقتك بأولادك؟ 
- لا تحسن التعامل مع رئيسك في العمل ومرؤوسيك؟
قلت فاسمع الى قال الله وقال الرسول وتزود من زاد الوحي اذا! فنور الحق والوحي يكفيك!
اعلم يا عبد الله أنه من لم يكفه هدي الاسلام لصلاح نفسه وحياته فوالله ما عرف الاسلام ووالله لا يصلحه شيء سواه!!
فدع عنك هذا الغثاء وارجع الى هدي الله المستقيم الذي لا صلاح ولا فلاح الا به.
ان من المسلمين – بل أكثر المسلمين اليوم ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله – من اذا سمع قال الله وقال رسول الله، مر على الكلام مر الكرام! واذا ما قلت له قال الدكتور روبنسون من جامعة ويست فيرجينيا أو البروفيسور ميكلسون من نورث كارولاينا، أنصت وانتبه وانشرح قلبه ونزل الكلام عليه وكأنه وحي السماء!!! 
قال تعالى ((وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ اشْمَأَزَّتْ قُلُوبُ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ الَّذِينَ مِن دُونِهِ إِذَا هُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ  )) [الزمر : 45]
نسأل الله العافية!
دعوني أصدمكم بنقل من موقع لواحد من باحثي ما يسمى بتطوير الذاتPersonal development  (ولن أقول علماء حفظا لمهابة ومنزلة الكلمة) يدعى ستيفن أيتكيسون (وهو ممن يلقبون أنفسهم بمدربي الحياة Life Coach ولعله ما يناظر الحكيم أو الجورو أو الداعية أو المنصر عند أصحاب الملل الأخرى)
(http://www.stevenaitchison.co.uk/blo...-back-in-life/)
يقول الرجل في مقال له بعنوان "عشر معتقدات تعوقك في حياتك وتعطلك!" في المعتقد الخامس:
"5 – الايمان بأن الاله god هو كيان خارج عن حكمك!
أنت تتحكم في الهك، وليس العكس! انني عندما أقول (god) فأنا أعني بذلك قوة روحية، لا أعني الانجيل وما الى ذلك، فكل ذلك لا ينبغي الايمان به بصورة حرفية! ان الهك ليس الا قوة في داخلك أنت، فعندما تصلي، فانك تصلي لنفسك، وعندما تسأل المغفرة فأنت تسألها من نفسك! لا أحد في هذا الكون يتحكم فيك! أنت تتحكم في القوة التي بداخلك، فاياك أن تتنازل عن هذه العقيدة! أنت لست في حاجة الا أي أحد أو أي شيء يسمح لك أن تعيش حياتك، عشها لنفسك وأعن الآخرين على أن يعيشوا حياتهم كذلك!"
قلت هذه هي نهاية المسألة.. انه بيت القصيد! 
ان سؤالا من جنس: (كيف تصبح مديرا ناجحا) مثلا هذا للجواب عليه شقان، شق علمي عقدي تشريعي، وشق عملي وضعي تطبيقي. فأما الشق العلمي فهو ما يتعلمه الانسان من عقائد ليضع فيها طمعه ورجاءه وخوفه وخشيته من أثر عمله وعاقبته الآجلة والعاجلة. وأما الشق العملي الوضعي فهو ما يتدرب فيه على مهارات مخصوصة وأسباب دنيوية تكتسب وتؤخذ من أهلها بالنظر والممارسة والمران. وهذا الأخير يرتبط بكل مهنة واختصاص بحسبها! فانتبه أيها اللبيب الى حدود هذا وحدود ذاك، ولا يغرنك بديع القول من قوم سفهاء!     
يقول المدعو ابراهيم الفقي – أحد أئمة النعيق بهذا الوهم في أمتنا - في أحد أشرطته بتلخيص وتصرف ناقله كما تجده على هذا الرابط، هدى الله القائمين عليه:
http://forum.amrkhaled.net/showthread.php?t=43842
"الأحاسيس ستقودك إلى طريق من اثنين :الألم أو السعادة..  الألم والسعادة هي محركات الأفعال لماذا لا يقوم بعض الناس لصلاة الفجر؟ 
لماذا لا نقرأ؟
لماذا لا...؟
ببساطة لأننا نربط هذه الأفعال بالألم...  يجب أن نربط أي شيء نريد آداءه بالسعادة ..أو بشيء يسعدنا (مثل أن نقوم الفجر لننال الثواب الجزيل وحب الله عز وجل...و.و.و.) 
يجب أن نربط الجزء الروحاني من أفعالنا بالسعادة ".
قلت الله أكبر! ما رأيكم في تزكية النفس وما صارت اليه؟! الرجل يعلمكم لماذا لا تقومون لصلاة الفجر فسامعوا! لابد من الأمل والسعادة! ارغب واطمع وانطلق وتخيل أي شيء تقنع نفسك بأنه سيتحقق لك في دين أو دنيا أو غير ذلك، فلن "تنجح" في صلاة الفجر أو في غيرها الا هكذا!! اربط الصلاة صلاة الفجر بشيء يسعدك كالثواب وحب الله و و و الخ!! "يجب أن نربط الجزء الروحاني من أفعالنا بالسعادة"!! الرجل يوجب ويفرض ويأمركم بما يصلح لكم دينكم ونفوسكم: "الجزء الروحاني" من أعمالكم!! فالله المستعان!
الجزء الروحاني عندنا نحن معاشر المسلمين اسمه الايمان يا هذا! وما هكذا يتكلم المسلمون ورثة الكتاب عن الايمان وعن الترغيب والترهيب وتزكية القلوب واصلاحها!! هذه أمور لها فقه عند المسلمين من وحي منزل أفاض العلماء في بيانه والتصنيف فيه، فلا تبلغه أحلام النعاج الضالة الذين تنقل الينا كلامهم!! هذا كلام من لا ايمان لهم بالغيب يريدون أن يطبقوه على من لهم ايمان!! منذ متى ونحن معاشر المسلمين نتخذ الضوابط والمناهج التربوية و"الروحية" من غثاء السفهاء الذين ينعقون علينا من كل حفرة من حفر الأرض ونخضع لها أرواحنا ونفوسنا هكذا صما بكما عميانا؟؟! 
يقول الرجل (من المصدر السابق): " خرج شاب عصبي سافر للدراسة بالخارج وسكن في "موتيل" صغير ملك زوجان عجوزان....كان يعامل الناس بخشونة ..ولا يحس بالأمان تجاه أي شخص..وبعد فترة يصاب بحادث ويدخل المستشفى ويجد الزوجين حوله وجيرانه يزورونه ..ويودونه..فتوقف لحظة وعلم أن هناك اعتقاد خاطئ وهو ربط معاملة الناس بالألم..وبعد ذلك تغير ...وبدأ يبادلهم الحب والود ..وحين جاء موعد السفر حزم جميع أمتعته ..وحزن الكل لأنه سيتركهم..قالت له العجوز أأخذت جميع حقائبك؟قال: نعم، قالت: ولكن بقي حقيبتين لن تستطيع أخذهما معك :حبك لنا وتأثيرك فينا.. وحبنا لك وتأثيرنا فيك.."
قلت ما شاء الله! لعل بعض الذي يسمع هذا الكلام لا يملك الا أن يبكي تأثرا!! أرأيتم كيف يكون اصلاح نفوس الناس وتحسين أخلاقهم ومعاملاتهم؟! دعكم من هدي النبوة والسيرة وأعمال القلوب وفقه المعاملات وعقائد الاسلام في الغيب، دعكم من هذا كله! ها قد جاء علاجكم الذي طالما انتظرتموه يا مساكين!!
ويقول في شريط له بعنوان "قوة الاعتقاد" كما أورده مفرغه بتصرف واختصار (من المصدر السابق أيضا):
" في أسبوع عدم التدخين في إحدى البلاد :جاء للدكتور ابراهيم... مدخن(82عاما) 
يقول أنا جربت كل شيء حتى أمتنع عن التدخين ...ولكن لا شيء يفيد.. 
فسأله الدكتور ابراهيم:ماذا تفعل طوال يومك ؟ 
..فقال :لا شيء سوى التدخين،والجلوس أمام الكومبيوتر والتدخين.. 
فقال له الدكتور ابراهيم لن أمنعك عن التدخين... أقول لك دخن،نعم دخن ولكن تنفس كل يوم خمس دقائق وتمشى خمس دقائق...ثم بدأ الدكتور يضيف إلى نشاطاته شيئا جديدا في كل مرة يتصل به فيها.. 
ثم سأله مره: هل تعلم أن هذا الدخان قد يقتل زوجتك لأنها تدخن معك؟ فانزعج الرجل .. 
فطلب الدكتور منه أن يحدد أماكن التدخين..ففعل وبعد فترة أتى إلى الدكتور وقد ترك التدخين نهائيا. 
لجأ الدكتور ابراهيم إلى زيادة نشاطاته وابعاد تركيزة عن التدخين...و تحطيم الروابط القديمة المرتبطة بالتدخين...لتحل محلها روابط أخرى...فغير اعتقاده عن التدخين. 
*الناس حين يريدون اقتلاع عادة سيئة غالبا ما يتعاملون مع مستوى السلوك (والسلوك هو ثمرة الاعتقاد ) فلو تعاملوا مع الاعتقاد مباشرة لكان ذلك أنجع.." أ.هـ
قلت أبشروا يا اخوة فقد اكتشف الرجل هو وسادته الذين تتلمذ على أيديهم، أن التعامل مع الاعتقاد عند النصيحة والاصلاح - ولن أقول الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر لأنه في الغالب ما سمع شيئا بهذا المعنى من قبل في حياته!! – يكون أمضى أثرا وأنجع من التعامل على مستوى السلوك! (ولا تسل ما معنى محاولة اقتلاع عادة على مستوى السلوك.. المعنى في بطن الكاتب!)
اكتشف أن تغيير اعتقاد الانسان بشأن الأمر الفاسد هو سبيل حمله على الاقلاع عنه!! رحماك يا رب الأرض والسماء!! كأن الله ما أنزل شيئا قط من السماء! هذا مبدأ من البداهة أصلا بحيث لا يحتاج الى تقرير! وهو أصل منهج الاسلام في الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر واصلاح القلوب والدعوة، أنه لا يطهر قصد الانسان ولا يعمل باخلاص وارادة صحيحة الا اذا ما رسخت الرغبة والرهبة والمحبة وأركان الايمان جميعا في قلبه! ولكن ما أدراهم هؤلاء بهذا الكلام!! لقد كان أساتذته الذين تلقوا عنهم يبحثون في حيرة حتى اكتشفوا هذا المعنى، ففرحوا به وبدأوا تطبيقه على الناس!! 
وانظروا اليه اذ علم هذه الحقيقة، فما المعتقد الذي يريد غرسه في قلب المدخن حتى يعينه على الاقلاع عن التدخين! دع عنك حقيقة أنه لم يدعه الى التوحيد، فهذا أمر لا علاقة له به ولا يعنيه كما هو واضح! الرجل معني "بالسلوك الانساني" يا اخوة! فما علاقة التوحيد بالسلوك الانساني؟؟! بل ما علاقة الدين بأي شيء أصلا؟؟! الله المستعان! 
فبعيدا عن التوحيد، وعن الايمان باليوم الآخر، والوعظ والترهيب من أثر المعصية ومن فجأة لقاء الله وعدم أمن مكره سبحانه وتعالى، والتحذير من تسويف التوبة، والاتيان بالأدلة والآيات الباهرات في الوعد والوعيد، وغير ذلك مما تعلمنا في هدي نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم، بدأ بأن قال له: دخن! نعم دخن، ولكن خذ خمس دقائق بلا تدخين في كل يوم!! ثم بعد ذلك اجعلها عشرة دقائق! ثم... !! 
تماما كما يأتيك رجل يزني ويدمن التردد على بيوت البغاء، فتقول له أول ما تقول، خفف من الزنا قليلا! لا أقول لك لا تزن! بل ازن، ولكن اذهب الى بيت البغاء ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع فقط، بدلا من أن تذهب كل ليلة! وربما تنصحه في المرة التالية وتقول له حاول بالتدريج أن تقلل عدد النسوة اللاتي تجامعهن في المرة الواحدة من خمس الى ثلاث نسوة! ثم تقول له حاول المرة القادمة أن تختار احدى المومسات الدميمات، فلعلها تقطع طمعك في ذلك المكان!.. ثم حاول كذا وكذا... 
أو كمدمن خمر يأتيك فتقول له، لا أقول لك لا تشرب، بل اشرب، ولكن بدلا من ثلاث زجاجات في اليوم، اجعلها زجاجة واحدة يا أخي! ثم بالتدريج، "غير الصنف"!! الله المستعان!
هذا هو ما يراد للمسلمين أن يتبعوه بدلا من هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو على الأقل جنبا الى جنب معه كما يدعو المفتونون هداهم الله! وكشأن كل مسلم جاهل مقيم على بدعة أو ضلالة يروج لها، فهو لا يعلم أن في دين الله ما شرع لحل تلك المشكلة أو غيرها، فيزين له الشيطان جهالته وما أتى به من غير مصادر الاسلام، يدعو الناس اليها على أنها السبيل والملاذ، فينابذ بذلك دين الله وشرعته ويحاربها من حيث لا يدري!! 
أي اعتقاد هذا الذي علمه الدكتور لذلك المدمن واضعا اياه بدلا من معتقد فاسد كان في قلبه من قبل؟؟ حتى تلك القاعدة التي زعم أنه طبقها لم يطبقها على وجهها الصحيح! ألم يكن من الأنجع والأوفر والأقصر طريقا أن يخوفه من ايذائه لزوجه في بيته من البداية، بدلا من التطويل على الرجل بلعبة الخمس دقائق والمشي وغير ذلك؟؟ بلى! ولكن أين تكون "المتعة" اذا؟؟! أين تكون الاثارة والتشويق؟؟ أين يؤلف تلك القصص والابداعات والحوارات التي توهم المترددين عليه بأن هناك خطوات متدرجة مدروسة بعناية فائقة لو لم تتبع على نحو ما يقول سيادته فلن يزول ادمان ذلك المدمن؟؟! أين يظهر وهم العلم اذا؟؟! رحماك يا الله!
ويقول الرجل في نفس المحاضرة (نفس المصدر)
"تمرين للتخلص من الاعتقاد السلبي: 
-1اكتب بعض معتقداتك السلبية
-2 اكتب الخسائر التي تجنيها من هذا الاعتقاد السلبي في حياتك، و تخيل نفسك بعد فترات مستقبلية متفاوتة ،وكيف تسوء حالتك.. وعش هذه الحالة. 
- 3- اكتب الاعتقاد الايجابي المراد
- 4- اكتب الفوائد التي تعود عليك منه ..وتخيل نفسك بهذا الاعتقاد على فترات مستقبلية متفاوتة ..واشعر كيف تكون سعيدا بهذا الاعتقاد. 
- انظر للفرق مابين الحالتين
*عند التفكير لا تستعمل الطريقة السلبيه:انا لست(......) 
-السبب في عدم قدرة الناس على التغيير
1- الصورة الذاتية التي ترسمها لنفسك وتحد من قدراتك
2- منطقة الأمان :"أنا كده كويس ليه أتغير" والتعود والركون إلى الحالة الحالية. 
3- الخوف من المجهول" 
قلت ترى كيف كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يغيرون "المعتقد السلبي" في أنفسهم وهم لا يحسنون الكتابة؟؟ لعلهم كانوا يذهبون الى كاتب منهم يعد لهم مثل تلك الورقة؟؟ أم تراهم كانوا يستعملون التنويم المغناطيسي؟! أو الريكي ربما؟ ما شاء الله!
أفيقوا يا هؤلاء ودعوا عنكم هذا الوهم والغثاء من قبل أن يأتي على البقية الباقية من دينكم!!
وبالطلبع لا يفوته أن يصبغ صبغة اسلامية على الكلام في وسط المحاضرة فيقول: " والآن هيا...فنحن أفضل مخلوقات الله ..ولدينا قدرات لا محدودة"
فأين هذا من قوله تعالى: ((يُرِيدُ اللّهُ أَن يُخَفِّفَ عَنكُمْ وَخُلِقَ الإِنسَانُ ضَعِيفاً)) [النساء : 28]
ويقول: " تذكر:كل سعادتك في قلبك...عش كأنها آخر لحظة ..عش بالإيمان بالله سبحانه وتعالى ..عش بالحب والتفاؤل..وقدر قيمة الوقت"
قلت نسأل الله العافية من تلبيس الشيطان! المسكين يحسب هو وأتباعه أن دخول هذه العبارات وسط كلامه يكسبها المشروعية! ان عبارة "عش كأنها آخر لحظة" هذه من كلام كفار الغرب لاغراق الناس في الدنيا وحب الدنيا والاستزادة من التلذذ بالشهوات حتى الثمالة! فهذا هو فهمهم هم لمعنى "السعادة" التي يتوهمون! أما قوله "عش بالايمان بالله وسبحانه وتعالى" فوددت والله لو أسأله، ما معنى الايمان عندك وما لوازمه يا رجل؟؟ وكيف يجتمع هذا مع ما قبله مع ما بعده مع ما تدعو الناس اليه؟؟! سبحان الملك!
ويقول الدكتور في مقدمة شريط آخر من سلسلته "نجاح بلا حدود"، كتقدمة لما يبثه من غثاء:
"كل انسان بيبحث عن شيء يغير بيه حياته للأحسن، بالضبط زي قصة الراجل العجوز اللي كان بيمشي ماسك شمعة، ولما الناس سألته انت بتعمل ايه، قال بابحث، قالوا له بتبحث عن ايه، بعد فترة صمت رد وقال بابحث عن نفسي! والآن عندي ليك سؤال، هل لازم نعيش العمر كله عشان نكتشف معنى حياتنا ونكون فعلا سعداء؟
كان دايما عندي حب استطلاع لمعرفة لماذا هناك ناس ناجيح وسعداء وأغنياء، والبعض الآخر بيكونوا فاشلين وتعساء وفقراء، فدرست حياة الأشخاص الناجحين لأكثر من خمسة وعشرين سنة، واكتشفت انهم بيقوموا بأداء حاجات معينة على نفس النمط هي السبب وراء نجاحهم! والأشخاص الفاشلين أيضا بيقوموا بأداء حاجات معينة على نفس النمط بتكون هي السبب في انهم يعيشوا في مستوى أقل من اللي ممكن يوصلوا له! أنا فكرت بيني وبين نفسي، اذا قدرت اني أطبق خطط الأشخاص الناجحين وأتبع خطواتهم، واذا قدرت اني أكتشف أخطاء الأشخاص الفاشلين وأتفاداها، فممكن أصبح ناجح أنا كمان! 
وده بالضبط اللي أنا عملته.. في أقل من ثمان سنوات اترقيت من غاسل أطباق في مطعم صغير الى مدير عام في فندق خمس نجوم! والآن أصبحت محاضر عالمي وكتبت أكتر من عشر كتب، ترجمت لعدة لغات وحققت نسبة مبيعات ممتازة، والآن، باستعمالك لهذه الخطط، أنت أيضا ممكن تعمل أي شيء تحب انك تعمله أو تكون أي شيء تحلم انك تكونه أو يكون عندك أي شيء تتمناه في حياتك!! " انتهى  بتصرف يسير.
قلت انظروا كيف يروج أصحاب الخرافة والباطل لباطلهم ويغرقون من أتاهم فيه! صدق والله امام الحكماء صلى الله عليه وسلم اذ قال هم دعاة على أبواب جهنم من أجابهم اليها قذفوه فيها! معنى الحياة وأسباب السعادة اكتشفها هذا "الدكتور" غاسل صحون الكفار الذي ذهب يتسول على موائد الأمريكان ذليلا حتى فتح الله أبواب الدنيا عليه واستدرجه بما آتاه وفتنه وفتن به! وها هو الآن ينصحكم ويعلمكم معنى الحياة وأسباب النجاح!! لقد نطق الرويبضة والله! لقد نطق الرويبضة!
الشريط هذا تقدمه فيه امرأة – بعد فراغه من هذه المقدمة الجذابة مباشرة - تقول "دكتور ابراهيم الفقي له خلفية متنوعة في الفروع والمجالات، هو محاضر وخبير عالمي، دكتور في علم الميتافيزيقا، حصل على أكثر من 23 شهادة عليا، مدرب معتمد للبرمجة العصبية، معلم معتمد للذاكرة، ومعلم معتمد لتكنولوجيا السيادة على الذات وهو يشغل حاليا منصب رئيس الهيئة الأمريكية الدولية لتدريب البرمجة اللغوية العصبية! من خلال هذا البرنامج ستكتشف الأسس الحقيقية للسعادة والبرنامج الذي يساعدك على تحقيق حياتك حتى تكون كاملة ومليئة بالأحاسيس الايجابية الفياضة بلا حدود! المعلومات التي يحتوي عليها هذا البرنامج هي نتيجة خمسة وعشرين سنة من الدراسة والخبرة الشخصية والبحث والسفريات وتعتمد على أقوى الطرق الفنية التي ابتكرت في مجال التطوير الشخصي، والسلوك الانساني! كل هذه الطرق الفنية الخارقة، ساعدت آلاف الأشخاص كي يكونوا أحسن مما كانوا عليه... هذا الرنامج هو الوحيد الذي يخاطب سلوكك اليومي كانسان عربي بأحدث الطرق العلمية بغض النظر عن وظيفتك أو مهنتك، فهو يخاطبك كأب، كأم، كزوج، كزوجة، كابن، كابنة، كمدير، كعامل، أو كصديق! هذا البرنامج صمم خصيصا للارتقاء بسلوكك اليومي حتى تصل الى النجاح والساعدة والقوة اللا محدودة.... "
قلت انظروا الى حجم الدعاية حتى في داخل الشريط نفسه! سبحان الملك! 
((أَفَمَن زُيِّنَ لَهُ سُوءُ عَمَلِهِ فَرَآهُ حَسَناً فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُضِلُّ مَن يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَاءُ فَلَا تَذْهَبْ نَفْسُكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَسَرَاتٍ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ)) [فاطر : 8]
ترى الذي يأتيهم مفتونا بهم يسمع هذا الكلام فيذهل وينخلب لبه! "ما كل هذا؟؟ يا له من حبر! يا له من عالم كبير!!" وهو كالشاة الضالة لا يفهم نصف ما سمع ويحسبه علما حقا! "الميتافيزيقا" هذه التي أعد فيها الرجل تلك الدكتوراة التي يلحق لقبها باسمه، يحسبها الظمآن ماءً ويظنها الجاهل علما! انها أشبه ما يكون في اسمها بالفيزيقا التي هي علم الطبيعة، ولكنها محض ضلال الفلاسفة، فهي معنية بما وراء "الفيزيقا"! الميتافيزيقا هي فلسفة (الماورائيات)! مباحث ما وراء الطبيعة حيث يخوض كل فيلسوف ضال بعقله المجرد في أمر الغيب الذي لا يأتينا علمه الا بوحي من الله يجب التوقف عنده، فيخرج بما يحلو له ويعجب أتباعه من الضالة من حوله!! هذا هو "علم" الميتافيزيقا ببساطة شديدة وباختصار! وهو منبع لكثير من العقائد الفاسدة والخرافات التي غرق فيها الكفار في بلاد الغرب بحثا وتنظيرا، يلبسونها لباس العلم والبحث العلمي ويمنحون فيها الشهادات العليا والدرجات العلمية الكبرى!
أما الثلاث وعشرون شهادة عليا في علم النفس والتسويق وادارة الأعمال وما الى ذلك، فيكفيك أن تعلم أنها (عليا) ولا تسل في أي موضوع بالضبط حصل على كل منها ولا على يد من!!
ثم ان الرجل مدرب معتمد "للبرمجة العصبية"! وهذه تبدو هي الأخرى لمن لا يعلم وكأنها علم عظيم من جملة علوم النفس والطب الحديث!! هي برمجة ولغوية وعصبية في نفس الوقت!! وتأتينا من أوروبا والدول المتقدمة! "كلام كبير" أليس كذلك؟!! ثم يكفيك أنه "معتمد"!! ألم تسمع؟ الرجل معتمد في (الذاكرة)!! ومعتمد في "تكنولوجيا السيادة على الذات"! نعم تكنولوجيا! تلك التي حفيت أقدامكم جريا معاشر "العرب" وراء الحصول عليها واللحاق بركاب العصر فيها! فماذا تريدون أحسن من هذا؟ الرجل معتمد من بلاد الحضارة والرقي وكذا وكذا!! جاءكم بكل تلك الشهادات الثقيلة فوق ظهره، فهل تطمعون في أعظم من هذا العلامة يعلمكم كيف تعيشون حياتكم وتكونون "سعداء"؟؟! هذه علوم وطرق خارقة لا يبلغها أمثالكم، فاسمع وكن من الشاكرين!! 
الله المستعان!
ان المصيبة والفتنة تأتي من أن كثيرا من المسلمين يتوهم أن (التنمية) هذه فيها علوم امبريقية كالطب ونحوه! فهذا مثلا منتدى اسمه "أمل الأمة"، يضع مجال (التنمية البشرية) هذا في قسم (ساحة العلوم والتكنولوجيا والطب)!! فرحماك يا رب العالمين!
http://vote.amlalommah.net/vb3/forumdisplay.php?f=5
يقول شاب يدعى (عمر يسري) معلنا عن احدى محاضراته والتي هي بعنوان (رمضان والتغيير):
"الكلام اللى هتسمعه فى المحاضرة دى مسمعتوش قبل كده ومش ممكن تسمعه فى مكان تانى"
http://forum.amrkhaled.net/showthread.php?t=141767
قلت وهذه والله هي عين المصيبة يا هذا!! أن نتكلم عن رمضان، شهر عبادة المسلمين، بكلام لم يقل به أحد من أئمة وعلماء المسلمين من قبل!! اتقوا الله يا هؤلاء فديننا ليس لعبة!!
الذي زاد الطينة بلة أنه تبين لي أن هذا المحاضر صبي مراهق عمره تسعة عشر عاما!! خارج لتوه من الثانوية العامة ولا يزال يأخذ المصروف من أبيه!!! وهم يزعمون أنه يؤصل للتنمية البشرية تأصيلا شرعيا!! فالله المستعان!!
وانظروا الى الجرأة على الدين والاستهانة بالقرءان والحديث في اعلان آخر لذلك الزائغ لنفس المحاضرة على موقع آخر (وهو مدونته الخاصة):
"ان شاء الله المحاضرة هيكون فيها كلام جديد جدا جدا عمرك ما سمعته
يعنى مش كلام مكرر وتقليدى عن رمضان وحبة احاديث على ايات
لا ده مش درس فى جامع ولا خطبة جمعة
دى محاضرة تنمية بشرية
ان شاء الله هيكون كلام جديد ومفيد ومؤثر وممتع كمان
كلام لا عمرك سمعته ولا هتسمعه فى مكان تانى 
المحاضرة هدية مجانية من فريق سدرة العلم للتنمية البشرية (معا نصنع الحياة).."
http://omar-masry.blogspot.com/2007/09/blog-post.html
قلت قاتل الله الجهل وأهله! انظروا الى نظرة التهوين والانتقاص للجامع والخطبة في مقابل ما جاءوا هم به! (مش كلام مكرر وتقليدي عن رمضان وحبة أحاديث على آيات)! الله المستعان!! هذا الصبي المسكين نموذج من نماذج آخذة في الانتشار!! فها أنا ذا أنادي فيكم قبل فوات الأوان، انتبهوا فان دينا جديدا يدعى اليه بين أظهركم يجتذب أبناءكم اليه وأنتم لا تشعرون!
هذا هو الأساس العقدي والفكري الذي انفتح له الباب ليقوم عليه دين شباب "صناع الحياة" الذين صار أكثرهم عبادا للدنيا!! فيعلم الله ماذا سيعبدون غدا!! لستم صناع حياة والله بل أنتم صناع موت! قاتل الله كل جاهل ذا هوى يسحب الجهال وراءه بلا علم ولا بصيرة ولا كتاب منير!! أفيقوا عباد الله وانقذوا أولادكم وشبابكم قبل فوات الأوان! 
وانتبهوا معاشر العلماء وطلبة العلم فالخطب خطير والفتنة كبيرة والله! هذا الرجل (مصطفى الفقي) وأمثاله يبثون كلامهم في كثير من شباب المسلمين ويصرفون وجوه الناس اليهم، ويجدون اقبالا منقطع النظير! هذه ثغرة خطيرة يغفل الأكثرون عنها! المسألة ليست مجرد أشرطة وكتب تافهة تنهال علينا من هنا وهناك (كيف تكون ناجحا في حياتك) (كيف تنظم وقتك) (كيف ترتب عقلك) (كيف كذا وكذا)!! لقد توهم الكثيرون من طلبة العلم والدعاة أن الأمر أهون وأتفه من أن يتصدى أحد للتحذير منه، ولكن ليس كذلك والله! بل الخطب أكبر من هذا بكثير! انه سحب تدريجي للبساط من تحت عقيدة الاسلام وتعاليم المرسلين في قلوب المسلمين!! سيما اذا ما تلون في لون يدخل به على فئام من شباب الصحوة الذين يحسبون عليها، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله! انه دين جديد بعقائد ومعاملات بل وطقوس وعبادات، يبث في الناس تحت شعار (التنمية البشرية وتطوير الذات) وأنتم عنه غالفون!! 
البرمجة العصبية 
عباد الله، ان الخطاب يظهر من عنوانه كما يقولون، انظروا الى الاسم الذي اختاره القوم لهذه الممارسة (البرمجة العصبية) أي أنهم "يبرمجون" الانسان ويغسلون عقله، فهل هذا أمر يقبله مسلم يتبع محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم امام الحكمة وسيد الأولين والآخرين؟ يذهب الى "معالج" معتمد من كذا وكذا، ويقول له أنا فاشل فبرمجني حتى أكون انسانا ناجحا؟؟ برمجني؟؟ سبحان الله! ما هذا الكلام؟! ألا يستحيون؟؟
ان مجرد الذهاب الى واحد من هؤلاء الدجالين، مع تحقق العقيدة في أن ما سيعلمه الرجل لك أو سيمليه عليك أو سيحدثك به أو سيجربه معك سيكون سببا في نجاحك الخارق كما يروجون ويزعمون! هو خارق بالفعل، ولكنه خارق للتوحيد، بل وهو من الشرك! 
أتدري لماذا أيها الأخ الحبيب؟ لأنهم لا يزعمون أنهم يعلمونك كيف تنجح في صنعة ما ينقلون اليك خبرتهم فيها – مثلا – أو يدربونك على ممارستها بالأسباب المعتادة، وانما يزعمون أن عندهم ما ان تلقيته منهم ومارسته، وأخضعت عقلك لهم من أجله، نجحت في اخراج طاقة غيبية كامنة في نفسك كنت تجهلها، تسبب لك النجاح في حياتك كلها وتحررك مما كان من قبل سببا في تعطلك وفشلك! فالذي يزعمونه ليس العلاج للمريض بحق أو بباطل وانما هو دعوة الخلق جميعا الى تحقيق نتائج مذهلة من النجاح والنبوغ في كل شيء لكل من يأتيهم ويتلقى منهم، بسبب غيبي يلبسه الشيطان عليهم!! 
ولهذا يسميها القائمون عليها بالتنمية البشرية أو "تنمية الانسان"!! فهو في نظرهم قاصر عاجز مهما عمل ما دام لم يتوصل الى تنمية ذاته باخراج كوامن النفس والطاقات والقدرات الجبارة التي يغفل عنها في نفسه!! 
فهل – بالعقل المجرد – يتحقق هذا الكلام الا بغرس معتقدات غيبية مخصوصة في الناس، واشراب قلوبهم بها، واستدراجهم اليها وتعليق حياتهم بها؟؟ وهل يدخل الشيطان ويأتي الشرك الا من هذا الباب؟ ما هذه المعتقدات ومن أين جاءت، وان كانت عقائد عامة ليس فيها جانب غيبي كما يدعون وانما تتعلق بسلوك البشر وتصنع منهم عمالقة وتوقظ فيهم (العملاق النائم) وما الى ذلك – على حد زعم القائمين عليها – فأين هي من عقيدة المسلمين، وهل جاء هؤلاء بما قصرت عنه عقيدة الاسلام في تحقيق علو الهمة للناس في الحق وبالحق؟ هل أتاهم وحي جديد بما تصلح به نفوس البشر، قصر عنه وحي نبينا أم ماذا؟؟!  
كيف نجح الصحابة الأولون رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم وكيف صاروا من قبلكم عمالقة أفذاذا، عمادا لأمة الاسلام أعلاما ضربت على جبين التاريخ بأختام من نور؟؟ هل احتاجوا الى "التنمية البشرية" وما شاكلها من الوهم والخرافة والدجل الوثني، أو "برمجهم" مختص في البرمجة العصبية المزعومة، أو نومهم المنومون ومارسوا عليهم التنويم (الايحائي)، أم أنهم اتبعوا هدي رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم خير ما يكون الاتباع، فكانوا بذلك على خير ما يكون عليه الرجل العاقل الحكيم من بني آدم على هذه الأرض؟ 
يا اخوة لو كان هذا خيرا لسبقونا اليه، ولما كان سبقهم اليه من ذوات أنفسهم وانما من نور ما فاض بين أيديهم من علم الوحي مما علمهم سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم وتلقوه عنه! فأين سلفيتكم معاشر الملتزمين، يا من افتتنتم بمن حفظوا القرءان في ستة أسابيع على حد قولهم بسبب تلك البرمجة؟؟ ان التنويم المغناطيسي (والذي يسميه هؤلاء الأفاكون بالايحائي تعمية لحقيقته) معروف ممارس في الأرض منذ أكثر من أربعين قرنا من الزمان، وما يتطلب أي أدوات أو آلات من أي نوع! فلو أن اصلاح انسان بالايحاء و(البرمجة) وبالتنويم الشيطاني هذا كان خيرا، أما كان أولى وأهم أن يأتي الوحي بتزكيته من الحجامة وبول الابل مثلا وغيرها من أنواع العلاج والتداوي التي كانت معلومة أيضا قبل أن يزكيها الوحي؟ ولو كان ثم طريق مختصر للحفظ في وقت قياسي، أو لتحسين ضبط الحافظ لما يحفظ، وغير ذلك، ألم تكن هذه الأمة التي ما كان نقلها للدين في أصله الا بما تحمله الصدور حفظا ووعيا، أحوج الى أن تتعلم هذا الأمر حتى يصبح المسلمون جميعا حفظة ضابطين متقنين؟ 
بلى! ولكن ما سمعنا بذلك في العالمين، بل ان أهل النظر وعلماء التوحيد ذموا ممارسات التنويم هذه لارتباطها بالشياطين واستحضارها، كما هو متبع في ملل الوثنيين اذ يتوهم المنومون (بفتح الواو المعجمة) خلال شعائرهم في معابدهم أنهم قد حل في أجسادهم آلهتهم المعبودة تتواصل معهم وتنقلهم الى وعي آخر، وما هي الا شياطين تتلبسهم وتعبث بهم!! 
ما الذي يحمل مسلما موحدا على ترك أسباب علو الهمة وشحذ التوكل والتوحيد في قلوب المسلمين، والتي هي هدي سيد المرسلين، الى مخلفات وثنية وعقائد الحادية تعبد المرء لقوة باطنة خفية في داخله يتوهمها ويتوكل عليها من دون الله؟؟! ألأن الأولى تحصيلها يحتاج الى طول معالجة للنفس وتعاهد لها طويل وجهاد لا ينقطع ما دامت في الصدر أنفاس، وأما الثانية فتظهر آثارها (المذهلة) في أحيان كثيرة في وقت قليل ومع مجهود قليل أو منعدم أحيانا؟؟ ما هذا التلبيس العجيب؟؟     
انني أقول لكل من فتنتهم دورات التحفيظ بالبرمجة هذه من اخوتي الملتزمين ان اتقوا الله ولا تدعوا الشيطان يلبس عليكم فيأتيكم من باب القرءان! ولا (تستسهلوا) وتتواكلوا ويوهمكم الشيطان بأنه قد جاءكم أخيرا ما حرم من مثله الأولون من "اختراع" يحفظهم كتاب ربهم في أيام معدودة!! فلا يزال القرءان يحتاج الى الجهد والمثابرة في حفظه، ولا يزال الى قيام الساعة يحتاج الى التعاهد الدائم والمواظبة على المراجعة المستمرة ليثبت الحفظ، وهذه سنة كونية لله تعالى ماضية في الناس، وعليها ترتب أجر وفضل حملة القرءان، فلو أنه كان يكفي لحفظه ابتلاع كبسولة صغيرة لما كان لحملته ذلك الفضل العظيم الذي دلت عليه نصوص السنة، فعلى قدر المشقة يكون الأجر! ولا يزال القرءان يتفلت من صدور حملته ليبتليهم الله بتعاهده الدائم خوفا من نسيانه، جاء في الصحيحين عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "تعاهدوا هذا القرآن فوالذي نفس محمد بيده  لهو أشد تفلتا من الإبل في عقلها".. 
فلا تغتروا بمن قال أن هذه الدورات كانت سببا في أن حفظ القرءان كله في شهر واحد!! لو أردت أنت أن تحفظ القرءان كله في مثل هذه المدة، فستفعل بعون الله وبلا دورات ولا أوهام ولا شيء من ذلك، ولكن اعلم أنك ستنساه كله أو جله في أقل مما حفظته فيه! لقد كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يحفظون القرءان خمسا خمسا، خمس آيات في اليوم، فهل كانوا يعجزون عن حفظ خمس صفحات – مثلا – أو أكثر في اليوم؟ كلا! وانما العبرة في التأني وسهولة المراجعة والتدرج الذي يناسب أحوال قلوب البشر.. انه الهدي الأحكم والأحسن ونحن ندين الله بأن هؤلاء سبيلهم هو سبيل الرشاد، رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم! فهل تريدون ذلك السبيل أم تريدون غيره؟ أم أن الذي يعنينا اليوم هو السرعة والعجلة حتى نكون في يوم وليلة من حفظة القرءان؟؟! أولو كانت عاقبة ذلك فساد عقيدتكم وانخرام توحيدكم، ورسوخ الاعتقاد عندكم بأمور أقل ما فيها أنها تدمر توحيد التوكل والانابة وتضع في مكانه ما الله به عليم؟؟ 
سئل الشيخ أيمن سويد عن هذه الدورات فقال "مثل هذه الدورات تعد تجربة رائدة إلا أنها غريبة بالنسبة لي ولا أحبذها لأن ما يأتي بسرعة يذهب بسرعة والذي أفضله هو حفظ صفحة أو صفحتين في اليوم مع الاستمرار بحيث يحفظ الطالب القرآن الكريم كاملا في سنة أو سنتين بيسر وسهولة ويبقى حفظه أرسخ في الذاكرة."
(مجلة الدعوة - العدد  1911 - لقاء مع وهيب الوهيبي)
انني أحسب هذا الرجل من الصادقين الذين لا يتبعون الهوى، فما أسهل أن يخرج هو الآخر على الناس ببرنامج من تلك البرامج يدعوهم اليه، وهو من هو في علوم القراءات وفي التحفيظ، ليزداد شهرة وانتشارا بذلك، ولكنه لم يفعل، وانما استغربها وتخوف منها وعبر عن ذلك بوضوح، فأسأل الله أن يتجاوز عنه قوله أنها تجربة "رائدة".
في بحث قيم للدكتورة فوز بنت عبد اللطيف كردي أستاذة العقيدة والأديان بكلية التربية للبنات بجدة قالت: " إن البرمجة اللغوية العصبية جزء لا يتجزأ من منظومة تضم عشرات الطرق والتقنيات لنشر فكر حركة «النيو اييج» (New age Movement) فهي طريقة عملية مبطنة لنشر «فكرهم العقدي وفلسفتهم الملحدة» في قالب جذاب وبطابع التدريب والتطبيق والممارسة الحيوية لا طابع التنظير والفلسفة والدين، لذا فالخطر في «البرمجة اللغوية العصبية» لا يكمن في كونها وافدة من أفراد مشبوهين فقط، بل لأنها تحمل فلسفاتهم وعقائدهم المنحرفة وتدرب عليها، كما أن فرضياتها التي تعامل كحقائق ومسلمات ما هي إلا مجرد ظنون وتخرصات مزجها المدربون بنصوص وقصص تاريخية اشتبهت في ظاهرها بظاهر تلك الفرضيات التي ليس لها مصداقيات إحصائية، وليست نتائج لأبحاث علمية أو دراسات نفسية معتمدة مما يجعل تطبيقها على الناس وتدريبهم عليها يشكل مخاطرة ومجازفة غير محمودة العواقب، ومن وجه آخر فقد مزجت في تقنياتها بين التدريبات الإدارية والمهنية وبين الطقوس السحرية والطرق المشتبهة في برنامج متكامل متدرج المستويات.
وتعتمد فلسفة البرمجة اللغوية العصبية الأصيلة على فلسفة (الإنسانية) أو الأنسنة التي تسعى تطبيقاتها إلى تنمية ما يعتقدونه من القدرات البشرية للوصول إلى ما يسمونه (الإنسان الكامل) صاحب القدرات الخارقة في التأثير، وقد مثلت هذه الفلسفة في العصر الحديث توجهًا قويًا في الغرب، تبناه فلاسفة ومفكرون بصور شتى، وظهرت لنشره بين الناس عدة جمعيات أبرزها ما كان في القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي متمثلاً في حركة «النيو ثوت» (New Thought) التي أتى بها «فيناس كويمبي» ثم تلتها جمعية «الثيوصوفي» (Theosophy)في نيويورك التي أسستها «مدام بلافاتسكي»، وأخيرًا حركة «النيو اييج»، وحركة «الوعي» التي خرجت من معهد (إيسلان) بكاليفورنيا محضن فكر الثيوصوفي الباطني، و«حركة القدرة البشرية الكامنة» (Human Potential Movement) بريادة «كارلوس كاستنيدا» ومؤسسي معهد إيسلان «مايكل ميرفي» و«ريتشارد برايس»، وقد تبنى رواد ذلك المعهد البحث في قوى الإنسان الكامنة وخوارق الأفعال والتأثير، واعتنوا بتتبع العقائد والطقوس والفلسفات التي تحرر هذه القوى من إسار المعتقدات الدينية (غير العقلانية بتعبيرهم ويقصدون السماوية القائمة على التسليم للوحي)، كما اهتموا بابتكار طرق لنشر فكر روحاني (spirtituality) يكون بديلاً عن الدين (Religion) بين العامة والخاصة بحيث يلبي حاجاتهم إلى الدين دون أن يشتمل على عقائد الدين وتعاليمه، وبمنهج جديد لا يصادم الدين السماوي ويواجهه وإنما يداهنه ويزاحمه، ويوجه نصوصه وتراثه المعرفي بطرق باطنية لكي يتوافق مع ما تدعو إليه الحركة من التدريبات الجماهيرية والتطبيقية مباشرة المشتملة على الفكر والمعتقدات الباطنية"
وهذا هو الرابط المنشور عليه البحث لمن أراد مواصلة قراءته – وهو بحث نافع ماتع جزى الله كاتبته خير الجزاء
http://www.eltwhed.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9155
سئلت الدكتورة حفظها الله عن بعض دورات تحفيظ القرءان في شهر واحد هذه:
السؤال:
"أستاذتنا الفاضلة د. فوز كردي
الرجاء إفادتنا حول الدورات الإبداعية لحفظ القرآن الكريم؛ خاصة بأن الدكتور (****) محاضر في معهد (****) وسيرته الذاتية مرفقة في الإعلان عن هذه الدورة. مع التوضيح إن أمكن ذلك.
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء"
الجواب:
"دورات أفكار إبداعية لحفظ القرآن هي من دورات البرمجة اللغوية العصبية وتأخذ حكمها المبين في الموقع من أقوال أهل العلم ، بل هي أشد منها باطلا لما فيها من صرف الناس عن هدي الرسول والسلف الصالح في حفظ القرآن المبني على التدبر والفهم إلى ما يدعى من الحفظ السريع بمهارة التنفس واللاواعي وقد اختبرت شخصياً أعداد ممن ظنوا أنهم استفادوا وتبين لهم أنهم إنما صرفوا عن السنة إلى البدعة وعن الافتقار لله والدعاء إلى الثقة بالنفس والقدرات وغير ذلك ، والمدرب كان من المحاضرين في معهد **** وقت ما كان يدرس القراءات التي لم يعد لها وقتاُ في جدول دورات البرمجة على ما يبدو ... والله المستعان ".
قلت والله انها لفتنة أن يدخل هذا الكلام الى قلوب الملتزمين من باب شدة حرصهم على حفظ كتاب الله! اللهم اعصم كتابك وحملته والملتزمين من أبواب الشر جميعا يا رب العالمين. والمشكلة أن كثيرا من أوراق تلك الدورات والتي تنشر على الناس تكتب بصورة موهمة يملأها ما ظاهره التوكل على الله وسلامة المعتقد وما الى ذلك، فان قرأها عالم بدون الاطلاع على تفاصيل ما يقال في تلك الدورات نفسها وما يتدرب المتدربون عليه حقيقة، فانه قد ينخدع ويفتي بجوازها بل وربما باستبابها لغلبة الخير المرتجى منها في نظره على أي شر أو ضرر، فالذي يظهر له غالبا أنه لا ضرر أصلا! وهذا هو عين الخطر والتلبيس الذي يقع فيه الملتزمون!
وأحيانا يكون الأمر خاليا بالفعل من مناهج البرمجة وخرافاتها، وانما يكون منهجا مكثفا للحفظ في اجازة الصيف يجتمع عليه بعض الاخوة في مسجدهم فيما بينهم، كهذا المنهج الذي نشرته احدى الأخوات في أحد المنتديات
((http://www.3roos.com/forums/133/t88482.html تقول:
" هنا ساضع لكم برنامجا للحفظ...كما قلت مسبقاً خلال شهرين فقط في اجازة الصيف) والطرق يا اخوة كثيرة في الحفظ وكما قلت مسبقا انّ هذه الطريقة مجربة وقد جربتها وابشركم قد اتممت الحفظ ولله الحمد.وحتى تنجح هذه الطريقة نطبق الشروط التالية: 
1-    الله ..الله بالاخلاص 
2-    العزيمة القوية الصادقة
3-   ان لايكون الحافظ لوحده بل يكون معه اصدقاء يساندونه ويساعدونه على ذللك (واقترح من خلال هذا المنتدى نترابط فنقسم مجموعات وكل مجموعة تتسال اخر اليوم عن الحفظ......... وهكذا 
4-    أن يكون المسِمع يضبط تلاوة القرءان 
والبرنامج هناك (تعني في المقرأة) مراتب المرتبة الاولى حفظ القرءان كاملا والثانية عشرون جزء والثالثة10 اجزاء والرابعة5 اجزاء 
المرتبة الاولى (حفظ القرءان كاملا...ً 
والخطة كالتالي
الحفظ: يومياً عشر أوجه ويستخدم مع الحفظ طريقة الربط وهي في اليوم الاول
(1)ستحفظ 10 اوجه فتربطها مع العشر الثانية في اليوم الثاني ثم الثالثة والرابعة فاذا جاء اليوم الخامس تحذف العشر الاولى فتبقى العشر–الثانية –الثالثة-الرابعة-الخامسة وهكذا كل يوم تحذف 10 وتزود 10 وهذا برنامج الربط )وهكذا في المراتب الباقية فقط بدل 10أوجه تضع في الثانية 5والثالثة4 والرابعة 2 
المراجعة: فتخصص لك برنامج سرد يومي لمراجعة الماضي حتى لا يتفلت" أ،هـ.
وأقول جزى الله خيرا هذه الأخت ونفع بكلامها، ولو قصر البرنامج على هذا الكلام لما كان فيه بأس ان شاء الله وما كان لنا عليه من تحفظ سوى مثل ما ذكره الدكتور السويد والدكتورة فوز من أن الاسراع الشديد فيه انما هو خلاف هدي السلف رضي الله عنهم وأنه يسهل نسيانه وضياعه بهذه الصورة، والله أعلم. ولعل المسلم الفطن ان أراد أن يحتاط لدينه، فليسأل هل الموضوع عبارة عن مقرأة في مسجد أم أنه دورة تدريبية في مركز مخصوص برسم اشتراك ونحو ذلك، فلو كانت الثانية، فهذه هي الدورة المنبثقة عن البرمجة العصبية والتي نحذر منها ها هنا، أو شبيهتها التي لا تقل خطرا، والا فالمقرأة في المسجد ان كانت حفظا وتلاوة وتسميعا على ما هو معلوم بين المسلمين من أمر المقارئ من دون دخن أو دغل أو فكر دخيل، فهذا كلام آخر.
فأما الدورات شبيهة البرمجة في التحفيظ فقد راجت مؤخرا على أثر اشتهار وانتشار دورات البرمجة، وهي تدرب الحافظ على مد وتطويل ساعات الحفظ في اليوم الواحد حتى تصل الى خمس ساعات متصلة، يحفظ في كل جلسة منها شطرا ضخما من القرءان! وهذه أيضا لا تخلو من تعزيز جانب القدرات الذاتية والثقة فيها وهو الأساس، وهو سبب كونها دورات باشتراك وتسجيل وليس حلق ومقارئ في المساجد مفتوحة لكل أحد! وهذه الأخيرة هي التي لم ير بعض أهل العلم بأسا في اباحتها. 
ان الذي ينطبع عند كل سامع عنها أن تلك الدورات ستكون بمثابة علاج نفساني لما في نفسه من عوائق تحول دون تمكنه من انجاز ما يريد (وهو في حالتنا هذه حفظ القرءان)، وهي كذلك حقا، ولذلك يتناول القائمون عليها مبادئ الثقة بالنفس واكتشاف القدرات العقلية وما الى ذلك على أنها وسيلة علاج، وهنا مكمن التلبيس، وهو الوجه المشترك بين هذه الدورات ودورات التحفيظ بالبرمجة، وهو أصل علة المنع كما أسلفنا!

يتبع... .............. نسألكم الصبر والدعاء

----------


## أبو الفداء

تابع...........

ولأضرب مثالا آخر لبرنامج لحفظ القرءان في مدة محددة (وليس دورة وليس رقما قياسيا مذهلا ولا شيء من ذلك!!) أورد اليكم بتصرف يسير هذا البرنامج الذي وجدته تتناقله بعض المنتديات تحت عنوان (احفظ القرءان في ألف يوم):
" السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني أخواتي القراء
تقوم الفكرة على أساس حفظ القرآن كاملا خلال الفترة المحددة مع حرية اختيار
1.     المكان
2.     الوقت
3.     الجزء
ملاحظات أولية 
يفضل أن يكون الحفظ من مصحف الحفاظ (طبعة المدينة) "كل صفحة بها خمسة عشر سطرا "
للأسباب الآتية 
-         لأنه يبدأ بأول الآية وينتهي بآخر الآية في نفس الصفحة
مما يساعد على التركيز في الحفظ.
-         لأن كل20 صفحة تساوي جزءا كاملا (عدا جزء عم) وهذا موافق لطريقة الحفظ ويقصد بالصفحة وجه واحد فقط 
طريقة الحفظ:
1-     أن يحفظ الشخص في كل يوم صفحة واحدة فقط.
2-     بعد حفظ خمس صفحات يكون اليوم السادس للمراجعة ،وهكذا حتى نهاية الجزء 
3-     بعد حفظ جزء كامل تخصص أربعة أيام لمراجعة الجزء المحفوظ 
4-     بعد حفظ خمس أجزاء (حسب الطريقة السابقة) تخصص عشر أيام لمراجعة الأجزاء الخمسة المحفوظة
5-     عند إتمام حفظ عشر أجزاء تخصص خمسة عشر يوما لمراجعة الأجزاء العشر.
6-     عند إتمام حفظ خمسة عشر جزء تخصص خمسة وعشرين لمراجعة الأجزاء المحفوظة.
7-     عند حفظ عشرين جزء تخصص ثلاثين يوما للمراجعة الشاملة لمراجعة الأجزاء المحفوظة.
8-     عند حفظ خمسة وعشرين جزء
تخصص خمسة ثلاثين يوما للمراجعة الشاملة لمراجعة الأجزاء المحفوظة
9-  عند إتمام حفظ القرآن كاملا تخصص خمسة و أربعين يوما للمراجعة الشاملة .
10 - بهذه الطريقة تكون قد حفظت القرآن في 1000 يوم.
مقترحات للحفظ:
1-     لك حرية اختيار الجزء الذي تريد حفظة ، وحرية اختيار الوقت والمكان
2-  استغل أوقات الفراغ في الحفظ والمراجعة ولا تضيعها ،ومن الأوقات التي تستغل أثناء انتظارك لإنجاز معاملة ما ،وبعد صلاة الفجر ، بين الأذان والإقامة ، بعد صلاة الظهر…الخ.
3-     استخدم الورقة والقلم في كتابة الآيات التي ستحفظها.
4-     قم بتصوير الصفحة التي تريد حفظها واجعلها معك طوال اليوم لتحفظ منها مع مراعاة عدم دخولك الحمام بها.
5-  استخدم الشريط للآيات التي ستحفظها واستمع لها أثناء القيادة
أو أثناء استراحتك قبل المنام
6-     اجعل لك شيخا تقرا عليه القران لتحسن القراءة والتلاوة والتجويد.
7-     اشترك مع عائلتك أو أصدقائك في حفظ الآيات ويفضل وضع مكافأة مادية.
8-     احرص على قراءة ما تحفظه في صلواتك (الفرائض، السنن،التطوع)
9-     اقرأ تفسير الآيات التي ستحفظها ليسهل عليك الحفظ.
10- اجعل نيتك خالصة لله تعالى ،ثواب الله عز وجل.
11- أن تضع بين يديك الفضل العظيم في حفظ القرآن
12- ابتعد عن التسويف و ابدأ بعزيمة قويه وهمة عالية في حفظ القرآن.
13- و أخيرا ابتعد عن الذنوب والمعاصي فإنها سبب رئيس في عدم الحفظ وكثرة النسيان.
و في الختام أسال الله العلي القدير أن ينفعكم بها وان يعينكم على حفظ كتابه كاملا
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.."  أ.هـ
قلت هذا كلام طيب نفع الله به كاتبه وقارئه وجزى ناقله خير الجزاء. والكلام كما هو واضح لا علاقة له بالبرمجة العصبية من قريب أو بعيد! فليس كل تنظيم للوقت على هيئة (برنامج زمني) يدخل في البرمجة العصبية، وان كان يوصف من حيث الاصطلاح العام بأنه "برنامج"! انه لا يزال البشر جميعا يضعون الجداول والبرامج والخطط لتنظيم أعمالهم وأوقاتهم ويصيبهم ما كتبه الله لهم من توفيق يتفاوتون فيه، بدون حاجة الى شيء من ذلك الغثاء الذي جاءت به دورات البرمجة العصبية الوثنية تلك! فهذا الذي عرضناه آنفا هو برنامج من هذا الوجه، من باب كونه خطة منظمة مرتبة تماما كما يعد بعض الاخوة برامج للدعوة أو للنشاط العلمي الصيفي في أحد المساجد أو ما الى ذلك. أما "البرمجة العصبية" هذه فشأن آخر!
ان الذي هبطت همته انما يحتاج الى من يخوفه من سوء العاقبة أو يرغبه في حسن المآل وفي فضل العمل، ويكون شديدا معه اذا لزم ذلك، كما هو حال كل معلم مرب يشرف على تلاميذه اشرافا مباشرا ويتابعهم متابعة دقيقة، ولقد كان هذا هو نهج السلف عند تتلمذ الواحد منهم على شيخ له يلازمه كظله حيثما ذهب! أما أن نعلق طالب الحفظ بقوة باطنة فيه ونوهمه أن تكاسله وهبوط همته هو بسبب عدم ثقته في قدراته الذاتية، فنفتح أمامه بذلك بابا يقض من بنيان توحيده قضا فهذا أمر مرفوض قطعا أيا كان مسماه وأيا كانت درجته، وحتى وان لم يكن يقوم على شيء من مناهج البرمجة العصبية! 
ان أصحاب البرمجة هذه يقرأون كتبا فيها ما سماه واضعوه بقانون الجذب Attraction law وانظروا اذ سموه بالقانون ايهاما للناس بأنه حقيقة ثابتة ثبوت الجاذبية الأرضية (مثلا)!! هذا "القانون" الشركي اللعين خلاصته أن الانسان اذا ما ركز تركيزا شديدا في شيء يطمع فيه ووضع كل طاقته في ذلك، فان أحداث الكون كلها تتحرك من أجل أن توصله اليه!! أي أن عقل الانسان يصبح ربا للكون يتحكم في مجرياته ويسير الأقدار على هواه، "ليجذب" اليه ما يريد! فالأمر عندهم ليس واقفا عند حد ملئ الانسان بالثقة في نفسه وفي قدراته حتى يذهب عنه اليأس ويتحسن أداؤه كما يتوهم كثير من الناس!! انهم يؤمنون بأن "العقل الباطن" اذا ما شحذ وملئ بصورة النجاح والحصول على المراد فان ذلك المراد يتحقق حتما ويمضي الكون كله في سبيل تحقيقه خضوعا لأثر الطاقة المزعومة! هذا أيها الاخوة هو بعض ما في قاع ذلك البئر العفن الذي يقف اخوتنا المفتونون بالبرمجة على حافته يغترفون منه ويرسلون بدلائهم الى بطنه ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!
عباد الله ان خطرا يتهدد صفاء التوحيد ونقائه في قلب المسلم انما هو خطر لا يعدله ولا تقوم له منفعة دنيوية مهما عظمت! بل ولا تعدله مصلحة شرعية وان كانت هي حفظ وختم كتاب الله! فانتبهوا يا أولي الألباب!
ومثال "دورات" التحفيظ القائمة على بعض مبادئ البرمجة العصبية هو ما اشتهر به الدكتور يحيى الغوثاني، وهو هداه الله من علماء القراءات أصحاب الاجازات وله باع فيها، ولكن يجب التحذير من منهجه البرمجي لافتتان الكثيرين من شباب الملتزمين به بغير علم ولا بصيرة!
في احدى دوراته والتي نشر تفريغ لها على موقع صيد الفوائد في كتاب بعنوان (طرق ابداعية في حفظ القرءان الكريم)، وفي معرض كلامه عما أسماه بالعامل الخارجي (والذي في نظره لا يمكن أن يكون غيره سببا في حمل شيخ كبير في الستين أو السبعين مثلا على أن يختم القرءان حفظا!!) يقول الغوثاني: "إذا وقفت على رجلك ثلاث ساعات مثلا .. تتعب صح ؟ .. طيب إذا وقفت 4 أو 5 ساعات .. لا تستطيع صح..؟؟ بس إذا قلت لك إن تقف 8 ساعات .. مستحيل صح ؟؟؟ لكن مالذي يدفع مغنيا أن يقف على خشبة المسرح 14 ساعة متتالية وهو يغني ، وذلك ليدخل اسمه في موسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية :..( عامل خارجي) 
مسابقة حصلت حول أكل طبق من الصراصير مقابل إعطاء مال بشرط أن تقرمشه تحت أسنانك !! وتقرظه فلم يقم احد .. إلاّ بعد أن رفعت المكافئة إلى مبلغ خيالي أكثر من 500ألف دولار قام رجل .. قال أنا آكله . واعتبر نفسي أنني آكل فستق .. (عامل خارجي)  "
أ،هـ.
قلت انه يضرب هذه الأمثلة بعد مقدمة جميلة أجاد فيها وأحسن الكلام عن الاخلاص ضاربا أمثلة رائعة من السلف رضي الله عنهم!! فهل يا ترى يريد بذلك أن يقول – مثلا – أن كل قوم لهم مشربهم وما يطمعون فيه ويتيقنون تحققه لهم فيعملون من أجله راغبين، فان كانوا هم يريدون الدنيا فنحن نريد الآخرة، فيكون العامل الخراجي عندنا هو رضى الله تعالى ورفعة قدر صاحب القرءان يوم القيامة؟ أبدا! انظروا ماذا قال كخطوات مختصرة لحفظ القرءان، في مقال منشور له على ساحة فضاء الفضائيات في موقع الشيخ سلمان العودة
((http://muntada.islamtoday.net/showthread.php?t=15077:
"1 - حدد ما تريد حفظه 
2 ـ - اجعل أهدافاً لحفظك للقرآن الكريم على الأقل ثلاثة
3 ـ - ضع تصورا داخليا لأهدافك ، وتخيلها كما لو أنها تتحقق
4 ـ - احلم بأحلام جديدة ( كحفظ المزيد من الأجزاء ) واجعلها حقيقية عن طريق تكرار ورؤية وسماع هذه الأحلام والشعور بها وكأنها تحققت
5 ـ  ثق بعقلك المبدع وقدرته على تحقيقها كما يثق الطفل في وعد والده
6 ـ  ركز ذهنك على ما تريد ( وهو حفظ سورة البقرة مثلاً ) وليس على تفاصيل عمل ما تريد .... كالوسائل ، ونحو ذلك .... فإنها تأتي لوحدها
7 -  فكر في عدد من نتائج وثمار حفظك لكتاب الله
8 ـ  زد أو قلل عدد النتائج بما يجعلها دائما قوة دفع
9 ـ  فكر في أسلوب وطريقة لضغط الجدول الزمني لإنجاز المهمة 
10 ـ عش المشاعر والأحاسيس التي يعيشها حافظ القرآن الكريم
تخيل نفسك وأنت تنعم بنعمة حفظ كامل القرآن الكريم
أو وأنت تتلوه في المحراب إماما في صلاة التراويح في الناس
أو وأنت تنال شهادة الحفظ من أساتذتك" أ. هـ.
قلت فأين هو الاخلاص لله تعالى وتحقيقه ومراقبة النفس فيه في هذا الكلام؟ كيف يتحقق وأنت تشجع الناس على الحفظ باستحضار أسباب – أو حوافز - ثلاثة على الأقل (يتركها الرجل للناس في البداية ليتصورها كما يحلو لهم، ثم يعطيهم اقتراحاته لبعض تلك الأسباب فيما بعد)! العامل الخارجي هنا اذا ليس هو توحيد القصد والارادة والذي هو الحافز الغيبي الذي لا يقبل الله العمل الا باتخاذه نية خالصة تتحقق بالايمان واليقين، وانما هو أن تستحضر مشهد اعجاب الناس بك وأنت تتلو القرءان أمامهم في المحراب اماما!! أو ربما وأنت تنال الشهادة والناس تصفق، أو ربما وأنت تنشر صورتك في صحيفة من الصحف على أنك أول من حفظ القرءان في ثلاثة أسابيع مثلا، أو أقل!! تستحضر تلك الصور وما يصاحبها من شعور بالسعادة المتوهمة، وترسخ العقيدة في سعة قدراتك على جعله حقا وفي أنها طاقة لا حد لها، وتوهم نفسك بأن العقل الباطن قادر على كل شيء بمجرد أن تأمره بما تريد، ثم تشرع في الحفظ فاذا بك تنجز ما لم تكن تتصور أنك تقدر على انجازه!! انه محض الرياء وشرك الأعمال والقصد (جعلها لغير الله) وشرك التوكل!! 
نعم، هذا هو الحافز الحقيقي أو العامل الخارجي الفعلي الذي يحرك أصحاب البرمجة الناس به! انه كما وصفه الرجل: التحدي! والتحدي هو شعور مكثف قصير الأجل ينبثق لا من الاصطبار على الأمور وطول العزيمة عليها لبعد المرمى والمراد المأمول منها وتعلقه بما بعد الموت مع معالجة ذلك من نفس الانسان، وانما ينبثق من الحماسة العاجلة السريعة طلبا لأمر عاجل سريع، تحقيقا لتحد يتحدى الانسان به نفسه أو يتحداه به غيره! يقول في نفسه مثلا (نعم أنا قادر على انجاز كذا في وقت كذا وسأثبت لنفسي ذلك)! فيكون الباعث على العمل بذلك ليس هو الاخلاص لله تعالى أبدا، وانما هو الرغبة في استخراج قدرة باطنة خفية يعتقد كمونها في داخله!
ان بعضهم قد يقول ان استحضار هذه الصور في الذهن تحفيزا وتشجيعا ليس فيه بأس لأنه يمكن قياسه على عقد المسابقات وتوزيع الجوائز تشجيعا للشباب والأطفال على حفظ القرءان، وهذا لم يقل أحد بحرمته أو بكونه بابا الى الشرك! ونقول صحيح أن أحدا لم يقل بأن ذلك من الشرك، ولكن هناك فرق واضح بين أن تقول لطفل تشجيعا له "لو حفظت القرءان في أجازة الصيف سأعطيك هدية كبيرة" وبين أن تدعو الناس لأن يخرجوا قوة باطنة مزعومة فيهم يعتقدون قدرتها على انجاز ما يريدون يقينا، مع استحضار غرض دنيوي في النفس استحضارا دائما لاستخراج تلك القوة!! والذي يدخل مسابقة لحفظ القرءان من غير أن يصحح قصده واخلاصه فيحفظ القرءان من أجل اصابة الجائزة هذا وقع في شرك القصد وحبط عنه أجر حفظه الذي حفظه فيجب الحذر من ذلك اذا كانت المسابقة للبالغين المكلفين الذين يميزون، أن يراقبوا القصد والنية ويحققوا الاخلاص، وأما الأطفال الصغار فالحرج مرفوع عنهم لأنهم دون التكليف، وهذا هو السبيل الأجدى والأقوى لجذبهم وتحفيزهم!! 
فان كنت رافعا همتك لتجاوز بها السحاب فتوكل على الله رب الأرباب كما كان دأب السلف والأصحاب، أما أن تعتقد في ذاتك وفي نفسك وفي قدراتك ما يجب ألا يكون الا لله وحده فهذا شرك! ان العلماء يفرقون بين الأخذ بالأسباب مع التوكل، وبين شرك الأسباب! فهذا نوع من الشرك موجود ومنتشر عند المشركين من كافة الملل، وهو اعتقادهم النفع والضرر في ذات الأسباب المادية التي بين أيديهم لا في مسببها الواحد الأحد سبحانه وتعالى! وكل خلل في جانب التوكل ونقص فيه في قلب المكلف انما يدخل في مكانه درجة من درجات ذلك الشرك. فأما هذا الذي أمامنا ها هنا انما هو شرك من نوع أخطر! فهو اعتقاد ليس قوامه أسباب مادية وانما يقوم على أمر غيبي باطني مزعوم في داخل الانسان يجعله – ان هو أحسن اخراجه واستدعائه والاعتماد عليه – قادرا على فعل أي شيء يريده! فهذا، بالاضافة الى الطاقة الاسطورية التي يتكلم أهل البرمجة عنها، وما يقولونه من كونها مبثوثة في أصل كل شيء في العالم، الى جانب ما يلبسون به على الخلق في مسألة الاتصال بالكون والطبيعة وما الى ذلك، كل هذا مؤداه – وهو أخطر من شرك التوكل - الى وحدة الوجود والى اعتقاد الحلول وغيره من عقائد وفلسفات الوثنيين! 
ثم ان هناك فرقا – حتى لا يقع اللبس – بين اكتشاف موهبة أو قدرة فذة من عند الله تعالى في انسان ما، وتنميتها فيه، وبين اغراقه في التوكل على قدرة موجودة فيه أو متوهمة واستبطانها في نفسه على نحو ما يصنعه البرمجيون! فأنا ان وجدت في ولدي القدرة الفذة على سرعة الحفظ – مثلا – فاني أدربه على استخدامها استخداما جيدا وأنميها فيه من غير أن أقول له "ثق في قدرتك أو في عقلك الباطن"!! والذي تظهر عليه الموهبة لا يحتاج لمن "يخرجها له"! أما الذي يصنعه المبرمجون فعلى العكس من ذلك! انه ليس تنمية لموهبة موجودة ظاهرة بالفعل، وانما هو ايهام بقدرة باطنة يحاولون اخراجها من كل من يأتيهم!!
ونحن وان كان الانصاف يحملنا على الاقرار بأن الكتاب المذكور فيه جملة نصائح نافعة لحفظ القرءان الا أن فيه من دخن البرمجة وأبوابها ما ترجح به كفة المفسدة! 
وبيانا للحق ونصحا له نعود ونؤكد على مسألة مهمة للغاية وهي أنه ليس كل من يضع برنامجا مفصلا للحفظ يكون قائما في برنامجه على البرمجة العصبية أو على أفكارها! وقد أوردنا مثالين فيما تقدم لبرنامج لا يحتاج الى دورات أو مراكز أو نحو ذلك ولا علاقة له بشيء من ذلك الفكر الوافد الخبيث. فليحذر الدعاة وطلبة العلم من التحمس بلا روية ودراية وبصيرة فيكونون بذلك سببا في سد أبواب للخير أمام المسلمين من حيث يحسبون أنهم بذلك يصونون جناب التوحيد ويقفون على ثغر من ثغوره، وليكن منهجنا هو منهج أهل العلم والفقه في حسن تصور الشيء قبل الحكم عليه، من خلال قراءته ومراجعته والتحري عنه.  
ولأضرب مثالا آخر على برامج طيبة لا علاقة لها بالبرمجة العصبية وغثائها، أورد اليكم برنامجا أعده الشيخ الدكتور علي بن عمر بادحدح ونشره على موقعه (اسلاميات). والبرنامج طيب جدا وفيه ملاحظات وافرة من محفظ خبير بأخطاء الحفظ وعليم بالأمور التي يقع فيها الطلاب في المقارئ فتعرقل حفظهم وتضعفه أو تبطئ من سيرهم فيه، وهي معروضة في صورة برنامج مفصل أيضا (وأعني بالبرنامج جدولا زمنيا مفصلا لانجاز الحفظ بصورة نظامية في أوراد ثابتة في مدة محددة كما يأتي بعد). يقول الشيخ ممهدا له:
"وقبل البداية نحتاج إلى ثلاثة أمور
أ - إخلاص النية.
ب - وإصلاح العمل.
ج - وإذكاء الأمل.
إخلاص النية 
فكل عمل بلا إخلاص هباء، وكل عمل لا يراد به وجه الله - عز وجل - لا يكتب له التوفيق ، ولا ينتهي إلى الغاية المحمودة ، ولا يصيب الأمل المنشود ونحن نعلم ذلك وتدل عليه نصوص كثيرة.
وأما إصلاح العمل 
فإن الله - جلا وعلا - قد قال : { واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله }، ونحن نعلم أن العمل الصالح هو الذي يورث نور القلب، وانشراح الصدر، وسكينة النفس، وحدة الذهن، وقوة الحافظة، وسلامة الجوارح ؛ فإن الله - جلا وعلا - يمنُّ على من استخدم جوارحه في طاعته ومرضاته ، وسخر بدنه وملكاته فيما يحب الله ويرضى .. يمنُّ الله - جلا وعلا - عليه بحفظ حواسه وسلامتها له ويزيده فيها ما يميزه عن غيره بإذن الله - عز وجل - وقد روي عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه وأرضاه أنه قال : " إن العبد ليحرم العلم بالذنب يصيبه " ، وكما قال الله جلا وعلا : { واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله }؛ فإن من أراد أن يتهيأ لحفظ القرآن، وطلب العلم، ومعرفة الحق والاستزادة من الفقه في الدين فإن طريقه أن يتطهر قلبه ويزكي نفسه بإصلاح العمل وإصلاح القصد لله سبحانه وتعالى.
وأما إذكاء الأمل 
فنعني به الثقة بالله - سبحانه وتعالى - والأمل في عطائه ومنته وجوده ، فلا يتسرب اليأس إلى نفسك في هذا الأمر - أي حفظ القرآن - ولا في غيره من الأمور ؛ فإن بعض الناس يغلق على بعضه أبواب الأمل وما يزال يسرب على نفسه ويجلب إليها المثبطات والمحبطات ويكثر ويعظم لها العوائق فحينئذً لا يكون عنده اندفاع ولا حماس ولا تهيؤ نفسي ولا قوة عملية لحفظ ولا لغيره من الأعمال ، ولقد كان من تربية النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأصحابه ولأمته أن يبعث الأمل دائماً حتى يكون ذلك موقد لشعلة العمل ومذكي لنار الحماسة ومعلياً لمعالي الهمم بإذن الله - سبحانه وتعالى - فلا بد لنا من إخلاص وصلاح وأمل حتى نتهيأ لهذا العمل الصالح ولغير" أ.هـ
(http://www.islameiat.com/main/?c=247&a=1699)
ثم يقول الشيخ مواصلا: 
"وأما عند البداية فنحتاج أيضاً إلى ثلاثة أمور
1-    ملائمة الابتداء.
2-    ومواصلة الارتقاء.
3-    وكفاءة الأداء.
أما ملائمة الابتداء
فنعني بها ألا تأخذنا الحماسة ، فنبدأ بدية مندفعة لا تتناسب مع مقدرتنا وطاقاتنا أو إمكاناتنا ولا تتوافق مع ظروفنا ومشاغلنا وبيئتنا وهذا يحصل كثيراً عندما يستمع المرء إلى تفضيل لأمر من الأمور ، أو ثواب في عمل من الأعمال ، فتتحمس نفسه ويشتاق إلى ذلك الأجر والثواب ، فيبدأ بدايةً قوية شديدة أخذاًً فيها بأقصى طاقته بالغاً فيها غاية جهده فلا لبث بعد قليل أن تقعده العوائق ، وتصرفه الصوارف ؛ لأن واقع الحال يختلف مع ما أخذ به نفسه من الشدة ، وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( أحب الأعمال إلى الله أدومها وإن قل ) ، والقليل الدائم خير من الكثير المنقطع ولا نريد أن نطلق مع العواطف دون أن نقدر الأقدار ونحسب الحساب ألازم لكل عمل وما يحتاجه من وقت وما ينبغي تهيئته له من ظرف وما يحتاج إليه أيضاً من طاقة وبذل وعمل.
وأما مواصلة الارتقاء
فنعني بها الاستمرارية التي تتحقق به النتائج والتي تعظم بها الحصيلة والتي تجنى بها الثمار ؛ فإن المرء قد يحسن الأمر ويتقنه ويبدأ فيه ويحصله ، ثم لا يلبث أن ينقطع فيضيع ما قد حصله ، ويتبدد ما قد جمعه فيعود مرةً أخرى كأنما يبدأ من الصفر من جديد ، فيجمع ويكسب ويحصّل ، ثم لا يستمر ولا يبني على ما سبق ، فلا يزال في مكانه يسير دون أن يتقدم ، ودون أن يرتقي ، ودون أن يضيف إلى رصيده مكتسبات حقيقية لها صفة الدوام والاستمرار ، ولها صفة الحفظ والاستقرار ؛ فإن كثيرا من الناس في هذا الشأن كمن يحرث في ماء البحر - كما يقال - والذي يحرث ماء البحر لا يخرج بنتيجة ولا يحصل على ثمرة مطلقة.
وأما كفاءة الأداء
فإننا لا نريد أن نستمر بعمل ناقص وبإتقان مختل ؛ فإن هذا يشبه الذي يمشي بالعرج ؛ فإنه ما يزال يتعثر ويتأخر وإن كان مستمراً ثم إنه كذلك يجد أنه يحتاج في كل مرةً أن يرمم عمله الذي أنجزه وأن يصلح ويكمل ثمرته الذي زرعها على أكمل وأتم وجه ؛ فإن الكمال والتمام يريح الإنسان ويوفر وقته ويوفر جهده ، وأما الذي يعمل العمل فيتمه من غير إحكام ؛ فإنه كأنه في بعض الأحوال لم يصنع شيء فيكون كحال الذي توقف وانقطع مثله مثل الذي يستمر على خلل ونقص دون أن يراعي الكفاءة والكمال المنشود." أ.هـ
هذا كلام قيم جدا ممتون باتقان العلماء، ويكشف عن خبرة محفظ مكين يسدي نصائحه لطلبته بصورة عملية تعينهم باذن الله على اجتناب الأخطاء والعثرات وعلى حسن الحفظ وضبطه، وعلى اعداد جدول عملي للحفظ، فما أحسن هذا! 
يفيض الشيخ بعد ذلك في مراحل البرنامج، ويبين أهمية السماع والتلقين والقراءة على متقن، وتصحيح أحكام التجود واتقانها قبل الشروع في الحفظ، 
ويقول مبينا ما يقصده بلفظة (برنامج):
"نأتي إلى البرنامج ، وماذا نعني بالبرنامج ؟
قلنا في الدرس الذي مضى أننا نريد أن نوزع الأوقات وأن نحسبها ، ونتذكر ما قلناه بأن الجمع إضافة ، وأن الضرب مضاعفة ، وأن القسمة تجزئة .. نريد أن نجعل برنامجاً مجدولاً يمكن أن نوزعه على الأيام وعلى الأشهر والأعوام ، وبالتالي نلتزمه ونأخذ به ، فنصل إلى نتيجة .
هنا - على سبيل الإجمال - مرحلة التلقين الأولى التي فيها هذه القاعدة النورانية أو غيرها ، إن كان سيعطي لنفسه ساعةً في كل يوم ؛ فإنه يحتاج إلى نحو شهرين ونصف ليتقن هذه الحروف وطريقة أدائها بشكل جيد جداً ، وإذا أخذ بساعة كل يومين - يعني ثلاثة أيام في الأسبوع - فإنه يحتاج إلى نحو أربعة أشهر ، وليس لمضاعفة شهران ونصف خمسة أشهر ، لماذا؟ لأنه وإن كان المدة أقل لكنه مع السير سوف يختصر كثيراً مما يحتاج إليه في البداية .
وإن اختار أن يكون درسه أو وقته لا يتيح له إلا ساعة في الأسبوع ؛ فإنه يحتاج إلى ثمانية أشهر حتى يتقن ذلك بإذن الله ، وقد يقول قائل : إن هذه مدة طويلة ! فنقول : خذ بها ستنتهي ، وكم من الناس عنده هذه المشكلة ، وهو إلى الآن قد مضى عليه خمس أو عشر سنوات ، وهو لم ينتقل من مرحلة إلى أخرى ! خذ نفسك ببرنامج وإن طال ؛ فإن ثمرته في أخر الأمر ملموسة محسوسة ."
أ،هـ.
قلت ولعل القارئ الكريم اذا ما فرغ من قراءة هذا البرنامج القيم بكامله من على موقع الشيخ (في الصفحة التي سبق تخريج رابطها في محله) فانه سيجد أنه ليس هناك "ضوضاء" و"فرقعة" دعائية حول البرنامج من جنس (اختم القرءان في شهر واحد!!.. اثبت لنفسك أنك تستطيع!.. تعرف على قدراتك الهائلة في الحفظ والتذكر!..) الى آخر ذلك الهراء! بل ليس غايته أن يجعلك تختم القرءان في مدة زمنية بعينها تضرب بها رقما قياسيا كما يغري الآخرون الشباب بذلك!! وليس البرنامج معتمدا من جامعة كذا في بريطانيا، ولا يلقى في مركز أو معهد باشتراك مالي للحضور وشهادة مختومة من كذا وكذا، وليس له مقدمات تسبقه فيها كلام (الحكيم الهندي) و(مثال الفيل والنملة) وغيره من أمثال عن العقل الباطن والواعي تصرف عن التوحيد والقصد السديد، وليس فيه أثر لإفك البرمجيين عن "العملاق النائم" و"القدرة الكامنة" والطاقة وتسخيرها وما الى ذلك ولا علاقة له بالبرمجة من قريب أو بعيد!! فمثل هذا – ويوجد مثله كثير – وان كان الشيخ بادحدح نفسه قد تلقى بالفعل دبلوما في البرمجة العصبية في عام 1998 الميلادي كما وجدت في ترجمته، وأحسبه كان متأولا في ذلك عفا الله عنا وعنه، الا أن كلامه هنا ليس في قراءته والعمل به بأس على الاطلاق بل ان فيه نفع وفائدة عظيمة لمن يسر الله له الثبات عليه والمواظبة وكتب له فضله، فجزاه الله خيرا. 
فيجب التمييز الدقيق والحذر من الخلط والتسوية بين الصالح والطالح، وبين ما هو من البرمجة وما ليس له علاقة بها! وأهم من ذلك الحذر من ادخال مثل هذه الفوائد (التي نجدها في أمثال هذا المقال للشيخ بادحدح) تحت عباءة البرمجة، فهذا هو ما أغرى كثيرا من اخواننا وحملهم على القول بأن علوم البرمجة هذه أمر لا بأس به وأنها ان تعاهدها العلماء بالتنقية والتنقيح فانها ستجلب للمسلمين نفعا كثيرا! وهذا ليس صحيحا بالمرة كما أفضنا فيما تقدم، فالخير الذي نراه أحيانا في مصنفات بعض المسلمين (سيما طلبة العلم والمحفظين) الذين درسوا البرمجة ومارسوها ليس منبعه هو ذلك "العلم" الوافد (ان صحت تسميته بالعلم وما أراها تصح) وانما هو في الحقيقة سببه ما جمعه هؤلاء الفضلاء من نصوص شرعية وجدوها تحقق غاية اذكاء الهمة ورفعها وتطوير القدرات والمهارات وغير ذلك مما ترمي اليه البرمجة والتنمية البشرية بعمومها! فأتي النفع من جمعهم وعرضهم لما جمعوا من مصادرنا نحن معاشر المسلمين ومن تراثنا الزاخر الوافر، وليس من زبالة القوم وما قذفوا به علينا!! 
انه لا يزعم منصف عاقل أبدا أن أي كتاب من كتب الفلسفة لأي حضارة من الحضارات قديما أو حديثا لن يجد متناوله فيه من أوله الى آخره كلمة واحدة يمكن أن توصف بأنها صائبة أو حكيمة أو ذات نفع! هذا لا يقول بمثله عاقل أبدا! وانما نحن نحمل ميزانا حساسا نضع على رأسه سلامة (لا إله إلا الله) التي لا يعدلها نفع للناس مهما عظم! وقد أغنانا ربنا بما أوحى الى رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم عن تخرصاتهم وتخبطات فلاسفتهم، بل وأمرنا أن نخرج عليهم لننقذهم هم من غثاء ما أغرقتهم فيه ظنونهم وأوهامهم وجاهليتهم! فما بالنا اليوم نعاود كرة غزوتهم الأولى لنا تحت شعار (التنوير) في القرن قبل الماضي، ولكن بلباس جديد (التنمية البشرية)؟؟!
إن الناظر المحقق يجد أن اعداد برنامج تحفيظي كهذا من قبل عالم من علماء القرءان، لا يحتاج بحال من الأحوال الى دبلومة في "البرمجة" NLP فهو جماع خبرة وافرة في التحفيظ والتلقين وليس قائما على غثاء القوم ولله الحمد والمنة، والناظر في كتب السلف يجد من الكنوز ما يفوق تصورات هؤلاء الضالة المساكين! فلنميز بين الأصول الصحيحة والفاسدة ونحقق المصادر أيها الاخوة ولا يلتبس علينا الأمر فنفتح الباب بذلك لشر لا يعلم مداه الا الله! وتذكروا قول الله تعالى ((ولَتَعْرِفَنَّ  هُمْ فِي لَحْنِ الْقَوْلِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ أَعْمَالَكُمْ))  
ان حفظ كتاب الله هو من العرى القليلة الباقية في ديننا يتمسك بها الملتزمون ليسرها الذي قال الله فيه ((وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ)) [القمر : 17] وهي لا يختلف اثنان ولا يتناطح عنزان في كيفية تحصيلها باذن الله تعالى بطرق ميسورة – لمن يسرها الله عليه - معلومة متبعة من زمن القرون الأولى، تلقينا وتحفيظا وسماعا وتسميعا وتلاوة وضبطا، وهي من رواسخ هذه الأمة المجمع عليها والتي ارتبطت بحفظ الذكر والقرءان نفسه الى قيام الساعة! فلو أن هذا الباب المحكم المتين أتانا الملحدون والوثنيون من قبله وطرقوا عليه حتى ثقبوه ثم هتكوه علينا، وأوقعوا طالبي حفظ القرءان في شراكهم منه، فان ذلك يكون هتكا لركن من أشد أركان الأمة خطورة!! انه ركن حفظ كتاب الله في الصدور، واتباع السلف في ذلك واخلاص التوكل فيه! أنا لا أبالغ ولا أضخم الأمور، وانما أقول أن انتبهوا عباد الله فأول الغيث قطرة، ونحن قد تخطينا مرحلة القطرة بمراحل ومراحل بالفعل ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله! 
هل ترون يا عباد الله من تزكية لهذه الفلسفات والعقائد الوافدة الخبيثة وتشجيع للناس على تناولها أكبر وأعلى من جعلها – كلها أو بعضها أو بعض فروعها - من أسباب تسهيل حفظ كتاب الله للطالبين؟؟؟! هذا خطر محدق والله، قد زلت فيه أقدام كثير من الملتزمين بل ومن طلبة العلم ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله! ما حاجة عالم كبير كالشيخ الدكتور بادحدح أو غيره الى دراسة هذه البرمجة العصبية والى ممراستها وقد وجد في نصوصنا ما يغنينا عنها وعما هو خير منها؟! ألم يكن بوسعنا أن نقوم نحن باخراج الكنوز التي في كتبنا ودعوة الناس اليها، مع وضع برامج تنظم لهم أوقاتهم مع تحفيزهم وتشجيعهم عليها بما أثر عن السلف رضي الله عنهم؟؟! أكنا في حاجة الى دورات الNLP هذه ذات الأصول الفلسفية الوثنية الهندوكية الخبيثة لتفتح أعيننا على ما عندنا من الخيرات والكنوز؟؟! أبدا والله! فما الخطب اذا؟؟!
انظروا الى ما كتبه بعض المسلمين الزائغين القائمين على أحد مواقع البرمجة النفسية العصبية هذه (http://nlpnote.com/)، في استقبال زائري موقعهم:
"تهانينا لقد وصلت إلى الشاطئ وانتهت رحلة البحث الطويلة وستبدأ رحلة النجاح الجميلة الممتعة, فهذا الموقع هو موقعك ودليلك لاكتشاف الكنز الذي بداخلك وهو بوصلة النجاح الداخلي و الخارجي.
سوف تحقق ما تحلم به بإذن الله تعالى وتطور وتحسن ما تمتلك وتتخلص من كل ما يعيقك وكل مالا تحب , فإن كنت حلمت يوما بحياة أفضل فسوف تجد الطريق لها هنا إن شاء الله 
كيف تحقق الحياة التي ترغبها وتستحقها؟ وكيف تتقن فن الحياة الشخصية والعملية؟ وكيف تسخر سلطان العقل الذي سوف يمكنك من القيام بأي شيء والحصول على أي شيء أو تحقيق أو ابتكار أي شيء تريده بالنسبة لحياتك؟.
هل تعلم أنك تغيرت بدخولك هذا الموقع وقراءة هذه السطور ؟؟!!
أنت تعلم أنك لا تستطيع أن تسبح في نفس النهر مرتين 
ماء النهر في تغير مستمر , وعلى ذلك لقد تغيرت - إن شاء الله إلى الأفضل - بدخولك هذا الموقع وقراءتك هذه السطور, الحد الأدنى لقد اكتسبت معلومة وعرفت موقع يسعى لتحقيق النجاح لأعضائه .
النهر يعرف الجهة التي يريد , هل تعرف أنت الجهة التي تريد ؟
وهل هي حقا ما تريد ؟
هل تعرف كيف تصل إليها ؟
حسنا هل تعرف كيف ستزيل العقبات التي في طريقك؟
مهما تكن إجاباتك ( حتى التي قلتها داخل نفسك ) لنتساعد ونأخذ بأيدي بعض مصداقا لقول سيد الخلق حبيبنا رسول الله عن نعمان بن بشير يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( مثل المؤمنين فى توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم كمثل الجسد الواحد اذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى. 
هذا موقعكم لكم ومنكم
تذكرونا بصالح دعائكم"
الله المستعان! ما هذا الكلام؟؟! "وصلت الي الشاطئ وانتهت رحلة البحث الطويلة"؟؟ سبحان الله! ما أشبه هذا الخطاب بخطاب المسلمين للضالة من أهل الملل عندما يهديهم الله الى نور الحق!! أي شاطئ وأي بحث طويل؟؟ وأي كنز هذا الذي في دواخلنا يؤدي بنا الى النجاح؟؟! هل هذا كلام مسلمين موحدين؟ ان في دواخل نفوسنا وبين جوانب صدورنا نفوس ناقصة مذمومة توجب على كل مسلم أن يتعاهدها بالتربية والتزكية والاصلاح ولا يغفل عنها طرفة عين والا أوبقته!! هذا هو الذي في داخلنا! في داخلنا شر وابتلاء عظيم يحتاج منا الى دوام الاستعاذة منه والا أهلكنا! كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو في شأن النفس ويقول (اللهم اني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي وشر الشيطان وشركه)! ويقول (ولا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين)!! وأنتم تدعون الناس لاخراج "الكنز" من نفوسهم الذي اذا ما أخرجوه واعتمدوا عليه نجحوا وفلحوا وكذا وكذا؟؟؟! انا لله وانا اليه راجعون! أي عقيدة هذه يا عباد الله ومن أين جاءت؟؟ 
المسلم لا يثق في نفسه ولا يتوكل على علمه ولا قدرته – مهما عظمت – والا أشرك من حيث لا يدري! هذه دعوى الذين لا يؤمنون بالغيب فلا يحسنون الظن ان أحسنوا الا بأنفسهم ولا يثقون ان وثقوا ويتوكلون ان توكلوا الا في أنفسهم وعليها!! أما المسلم الموحد فيثق في خالقه جل وعلا، ويتوكل عليه وحده لا شريك له! أحسن الظن بربك وثق في ارادة الله الخير لمن اتقاه، وكن من المتقين، وتوكل عليه حق توكله وادعه واستخره، وأحسن التمكن من صنعتك آخذا بالأسباب المباحة لذلك، واحتسب النوايا الصالحة التي تقربك الى الله، ينقضي الأمر ويتحقق لك النجاح والفلاح المبين في الدارين!! أما هذا التعليق بأهواء وشهوات الدنيا، وتعبيد الناس لذوات نفوسهم وغرس الغلو فيها والتوكل عليها من دون الله فما هذا من ديننا ولا يرضاه الله بحال من الأحوال!! ماذا يملك لنفسه أقوى الناس وأكثرهم نبوغا وعبقرية وقدرة وعزيمة واصرارا، ان لم يرد الله له البسط في الرزق والعلو بين الناس في الأرض؟؟ وان منعه الله ذلك وقدر عليه حظه من الدنيا وضيقه، أفيذهب يطلبه بالاعتماد على "الكنز الذي في داخله" واخراج "الطاقات الكامنة" وما الى ذلك من هراء المشركين؟؟! أيغنيه ذلك عن الانابة الى الملك الذي بيده مقاليد كل شيء وحده لا شريك له؟؟!   
يقولون: " سوف تحقق ما تحلم به بإذن الله تعالى وتطور وتحسن ما تمتلك وتتخلص من كل ما يعيقك وكل مالا تحب , فإن كنت حلمت يوما بحياة أفضل فسوف تجد الطريق لها هنا إن شاء الله 
كيف تحقق الحياة التي ترغبها وتستحقها؟ وكيف تتقن فن الحياة الشخصية والعملية؟ وكيف تسخر سلطان العقل الذي سوف يمكنك من القيام بأي شيء والحصول على أي شيء أو تحقيق أو ابتكار أي شيء تريده بالنسبة لحياتك؟.
ها هو قد بدأ الايحاء والتنويم والاغراق في الوهم وايراث الغلو في قلوب الناس من أول كلمة!: اذا ما تلقيت عنا ما عندنا فثق أنك سوف تحقق كل ما تحلم به وتنجز بعقلك الجبار كل شيء وأي شيء وتحصل على أي شيء تريد لحياتك وتحقق الحياة التي تستحقها و..!! 
ما هذا؟؟! هل هذا كلام موحدين يا أولي الألباب؟؟ ثم هل من التوحيد أن نقول (الحياة التي تستحقها)؟ هذا من الافتئات على الله ومن التسخط على قدره! هل يعلم الواحد منا عاقبة أمره ومآل حاله وقدره ومنزلته عند الله، ليعلم أيستحق الخير أم لا يستحق؟ والله لو حاسبنا الله بعدله لأهلكنا! فلو سجدنا الدهر كله لله ما وفينا حق نعمة البصر وحدها!! فأي جهالة عمياء هذه؟؟ أنا ما أحسب هذا الا نقلا مترجما ترجمة حرفية من كلام قوم مشركين كمثل عبارة (Live the life you deserve)، التي تكثر على ألسنة الغربيين، فلم يزد هؤلاء الا أن زينوه بقولهم (باذن الله) و(ان شاء الله) وأدخلوا اليه حديثا لا صلة له بالموضوع، حتى يأخذ الطابع الذي تطمئن له قلوب العامة الجهال من المسلمين! فالله المستعان!
مثل هذه المقدمات تجدونها في مواقع أئمتهم من ضالة الغرب، فهم يقلدونها حذو القذة بالقذة!
هذه على سبيل المثال ترجمة لمقدمة موقع المدعو ستيفن أيتكيسون الذي سبق الكلام عليه (http://www.stevenaitchison.co.uk/)، واسمه "غير أفكارك تغير حياتك"، يقول:
""أشكرك على زيارة هذا الموقع. والآن، اشكر نفسك على اتخاذك خطوة صوب أهدافك. ان اتخاذ الخطوة الأولى ليس أمرا هينا، وقد يتطلب تغييرا جوهريا في أحوالك قبل أن تتمكن من تحطيم العوائق التي في داخلك.
فأيا كانت أهدافك في الحياة، فأنت الوحيد القادر على تحقيقها! وما يقوم مدرب الحياة Life coach الا بمعاونتك على معرفة واكتشاف قدراتك. أي انسان في الحياة لديه القدرة على انجاز أي شيء يريده... نعم أنا أعني ما أقول... أي شيء!!
ان حياتك يحكمها أفكارك (عقائدك) ونظرتك وادراكك للعالم. فلو تمكنت من تغيير هذين الأمرين، فانك تكون قادرا على تغيير العالم حقيقة لا وهما!
خذ من وقتك لحظة وفكر الآن في هدفك الأكبر، غايتك الكبرى، سواء كان ذلك أن تلتقي بنصفك الآخر، أو أن تفقد وزنا، أو أن تكون غنيا ميسور الحال، فكر في غايتك ومرادك الأكبر، حلمك الأشد الحاحا عليك. والآن استمع الى أفكارك. أتجدها تقول لك: "لن أصل لشيء كهذا أبدا"؟ أم أنها تقول لك: "نعم هذا ممكن!"؟؟
حسنا... ان هدفي أنا ها هنا انما هو أن أجعلك تقول لنفسك (نعم هذا ممكن) على كل هدف من أهداف حياتك، الواحد تلو الآخر!"أ.هـ.
قلت ما أشبه هذا بما يقولون في الموقع العربي! هو نفس الكلام! 
فلو أنك أتيت بهذا الكلام وأضفت الى العبارة "نعم هذا ممكن باذن الله"، أيجعله ذلك العمل منك كلاما "اسلاميا"؟؟ أيجعله منضبطا؟!! المشكلة يا اخوة مشكلة منبع وأصل فكري قدري شديد الفساد، ليس علاجه أن ندخل (باذن الله) و(ان شاء الله تعالى) هنا وهناك، أو نزينه ونرقعه بحديث صحيح أو آية من القرءان من آن لآخر!!! 
ان الشجرة التي نبتت في أرض نكدة عفنة وسقيت بماء مسموم، لا يصلح ثمرها أن يطلى بالسكر والعسل قبل أكله!! ان البعرة تظل بعرة ولو سكبت عليه قارورة عطر!
انني أضع هذا الكلام في أعين أولئك الذين يقولون أن شغل الناس بدارسة علوم العقيدة والفرق الضالة (كالقدرية والمعتزلة وغيرهما) هو أمر لا يرجى منه نفع لهم! الذين غرقوا في علم الكلام والفلسفة حتى صارت بين أيديهم متون لا يكادون يفهمون منها شيئا ولا نفع يرجى لانسان عاقل منها، هؤلاء هم الذين لا حاجة للمسلمين فيما معهم، بل ونسأل الله أن يعجل بخلاص المسلمين مما يقصدون عندما يتكلمون عن العقيدة وعلم الكلام، ومما يرجعون اليه من كتب الفلاسفة! أما دراسة الفرق المنحرفة والملل المحترقة فهذا أمر يجب تعلمه وبيان الفساد والانحراف بالدليل عليه من الكتاب والسنة والاجماع حتى يتقي المسلم شرهم ويمنعهم من افساد دينه ودين أولاده في بيته!! شتان بين علوم تحيا بها القلوب وتحصن العقيدة فيها تحصينا، وبين كلام يذهب العقل ويفسد الدين!!
((وَكَذَلِكَ نفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ وَلِتَسْتَبِينَ سَبِيلُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ)) [الأنعام : 55]
ان في هذا الموقع العربي وفي وسط طوامه الموبقة، رابط عنوانه (الاسلام والبرمجة اللغوية العصبية)! فتحت الرابط لعلي أقرأ كلام بعض العلماء الذين زكوا تلك الدورات مثلا أو جوزوها وناقشوا مخالفيهم فيما هذبوا اليه، فلم أجد الا بعض مقالات عامة كلها تصب في الدعوة الى الله ووسائلها، كالكلام عن استقامة الداعية وعن سبل الدعوة على الانترنت ووسائلها، ونحو ذلك من موضوعات دعوية لا تكاد تجد في أي منها تعلقا بموضوع البرمجة هذا من قريب أو بعيد!! فأي تلبيس على الناس هذا؟؟  

يتبع ........................... أسألكم الصبر والدعاء

----------


## أبو الفداء

تابع أخير....................

ثم أي شيء هو "فن الحياة الشخصية"؟؟ هل للحياة الشخصية – أيا كان مرادهم بها - فن أتقنه الكفار السفهاء وعجز المسلمون عن مثله؟؟ هل هناك ما هو خير من هدي سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم نحتاج الى تعلمه واتقانه واتخاذه فنا حتى ننجح في "حياتنا الشخصية"؟؟! 
هذا تلبيس على الخلق بالألفاظ الموهمة الرنانة، كدأب أهل الدعاية والاعلان جميعا!!
ان العقيدة التي يبني عليها هؤلاء القوم كلامهم في الطاقة الكامنة المزعومة داخل الانسان، ليست كلاما مجازيا مجردا كما يدعي المخالفون، وانما هي قائمة قياما كاملا على تلك الطاقة (المسماة بطاقة قوة الحياة) والتي يعتقد في وجودها الهندوس، وتتدفق في اعتقادهم فيما بين مراكز سبعة في جسم الانسان أسموها "شاكرا"!! هذه المراكز يعتقد الهندوس أنها مفاتيح للروح – التي لا يعلم شيء عن أمرها الا بوحي - تفتحها ممارسات اليوجا وتنشطها وتغير بذلك في نشاط الانسان وسلوكه على حد زعمهم، اذ تربطه بطاقة الكون المزعومة تلك وتفتح روحه للاتصال الحلولي المباشر مع ذات الرب (تعالى الله على افكهم علوا كبيرا) فيعتقدون أن الانسان تقوم حالته النفسية والمزاجية بل وكل قدراته وعلاقاته بالناس وعلاقته بمعبوده الغيبي، على حالة تلك الشاكرا وتدفق تلك الطاقة المزعومة خلالها!! 
ونحن نقول أن هذه الطاقة المزعومة انما هي عقيدة غيبية مكذوبة وليست علما كما يدعون، ولا تقوم على أدلة حسية مادية تثبت وجودها تلك الطاقة أو تلك المراكز السبعة التي زعمها الهندوس منذ آلاف السنين، وبدعوا من اجلها ممارسة اليوجا التي هي من صلواتهم وقرباتهم الى آلهتهم وشياطينهم! هذه أساطير وثنيين لا يثبتها نقل صريح ولا عقل صحيح! ومع ذلك فمن المسلمين من هم مقتنعون بأن هذا "علم" قيم نافع وأنه لا ضير في أن ننشره بين المسلمين! فانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
انظروا الى هذا الرابط من الموقع سالف الذكر حيث يشرح بعضهم كيف يمكن للانسان تقوية (الشاكرات) الضعيفة لديه!!
http://nlpnote.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11071
وانظروا الى نماذج من التعليقات التي كتبها بعض المفتونين بهذا الكلام في المنتدى على الموقع المذكور (هداهم الله وصرفهم عن فتن الشياطين):
" موقع رائع وسلس لك الشكر يا انجل ومن الله المثوبة لفت إنتباهي أن بعض التمارين المقترحة لتنشيط الشكرات يشبه وضع التسبيح بالأصابع الذي كان يحرص عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على القيام بها بعد الصلوات الخمس بيده اليمنى"
قلت انا لله وانا اليه راجعون! لعله أصبح يرى الآن اعجازا في تشريع الاسلام اذ وجد مثله في علوم الهندوس وطقوسهم (عفوا، في علم الطاقة الحديث!!) التي ينشطون بها تلك (الشاكرا) المزعومة!! او لعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يحرص على هذا الا مما تعلمه من شاكرات الهندوس!!! أستغفر الله العظيم! اللهم الغوث من عندك يا رحمن!
هذا نموذج من أسئلة اختبار (الشاكرا) الوثني هذا، أنقله – من نفس الموقع - ليشهد عليه كل موحد لبيب:
"- هل تحب الآخرين لدرجة أنك تنسى نفسك؟
- هل تحب معظم الناس؟"
قلت من هم "الآخرين"؟؟ وما ضابط هذا الحب؟ هذا يا من لا يعلمون هو معتقد الهندوس في محبة كل المخلوقات على السواء – وليس جميع الناس فحسب – لأنها كلها صور للرب هو متمثل فيها متحد معها كما يعتقدون، تعالى الله عن ذلك النجس الوثني علوا كبيرا. 
"- هل تظن الصدف لها هدف مقصود وليست عشوائية على الإطلاق؟"
قلت: هذا يا اخوة هو سؤال يوجه الى رجل مسلم يؤمن بالله واليوم والآخر والقدر خيره وشره، ليتحدد على الجواب عنه بالنفي أو الايجاب ان كانت احدى (شاكراته) المزعومة هذه مفتوحة أم مغلقة!! فان كان الجواب بالنفي يدل على انغلاق الشاكرا عنده فليغير اذا معتقده من أجل فتح الشاكرا!! وان كان العكس فالعكس!! فما قولكم معاشر الموحدين؟؟! 
"- هل أنت قلق على وضعك المادي أو أمن منزلك؟"
قلت انه جهلك بالشاكرا هو السبب ولا شك! ثق في الشاكرا آمن بها ورسخ المعتقد فيها واعمل على "تسلكيها" من آن لآخر اذا ما تعرضت للانسداد حتى يزول عنك القلق وتتدفق حياتك بسلاسة!!! الله المستعان! 
"- هل أنت - بشكل عام - حر لتفعل ماتريد؟"
قلت هل هذا سؤال يوجه بصورة مطلقة هكذا للمسلمين؟؟
" - هل تحذر للشخص الذي تعبر له عن حبك حتى لاتتأذى ؟؟"
"- إذا كان هناك نزاع بينك وبين شخص ما ، فهل تراعي ألم ذلك الشخص ؟"
قلت يا مسكين، هل تتعرض لهذا حقا ولا تعلم ماذا تصنع؟؟ خذ عنهم العلم اذا بما يشرعه أرباب الهندوس من أجل التعامل مع هذه الحالة وغيرها، ولا تقلق فهو علم مجرب منذ آلاف السنين وهو اليوم معتمد من مركز كذا في أمريكا، في بلاد العلم والتكنولوجيا!! ماذا نريد أكثر من ختم أمريكا وأوروبا على الشيء حتى نبتلعه كما البهائم العمياء وكأنه الوحي المنزل من السماء؟؟ انه طريق النجاح ولا ريب فعليكم به!
" - هل تحس أنك تسكن في جسدك؟"
قلت عما قريب ستشعر بذلك بمجرد أن تتلبس الشياطين بجسدك، فلا تعجل!!
" - هل تشعر بأنك متصل بالكون وبكل شيء محيط بك؟ "
قلت ستشعر بذلك أيضا ولا شك بمجرد أن تحقق "النيرفانا" الهندوسية، فاعمل واجتهد، المهم تحقيق اليقين في أنك "ستتصل بالكون وبكل شيء من حولك"!! فأنت والكون شيء واحد أصلا، وكل شيء هو شيء واحد، ولكن بكل أسف جثمت على قلبك معتقدات قديمة (كالاسلام والتوحيد وغيرها) عزلتك عن هذا التواصل الحسي الكوني العظيم!! ألم تقرأ الفيدا والباجفاد جيتا يا أخي الحبيب، أم آتيك بنقل النصوص منها حتى تؤمن وتصدق؟؟! عقيدة وحدة الوجود ركن من أركان الملة الهندوسية، فعليك بها ان كنت تريد للشاكرا أن تنفتح وتريد النجاح والفلاح!!
" - هل أنت صديق الطبيعة؟"
الله المستعان!
" - هل تتقبل كل شيء يحصل لك بتسليم (للحياة)؟ "
قلت كيف تسلم بالقدر؟؟ أما زلت مسلما تؤمن بهذه الأشياء؟؟ دعك يا أخي من هذا واعلم أن شيئا في الأرض لن يحول دونك ودون مرادك أيا كان ان حققت ما ندعوك اليه!! 
" - هل تؤمن أن وجودك دليل على وجود شيء أكبر منك؟"
قلت لا تعليق!!
" - هل تستطيع التعبير عن مشاعرك الجنسية؟"
قلت، لا تعليق أيضا حفظا لمشاعر القراء!
" - هل يهمك أن تخجل من نزواتك؟"
" - هل تجد الراحة في كل من الجماع والشهوة؟"
" - هل تحس أنك ثابت وحاضر وغير قابل للاهتزاز؟"
" هل تعبر عما في نفسك بواسطة المهارات كالموسيقى - الفن - الغناء ..إلخ . أو بوسيلة إبداعية أخرى؟"
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون! والله ان قلبي يدمى من بشاعة هذه الأسئلة التي نقلتها! ان تعقيبي عليها ليس تضخيما لها ولشناعتها وانما هو بيان لمؤداها ولازمها الذي يغفل القوم عنه!!
وأنا ما أملك الا أن أتساءل، ألا يزال مخالفونا يخالفوننا بعد ما تقدم؟؟!
الله المستعان! 
ومما يحزنني ويؤلمني ايلاما قول احدى العضوات في المنتدى المذكور: " هناك كلمات تقال عند الشروع في فتح أحد الشكرات !!، و هذا ما منعني من الإقدام على هذه التجربة، مثل RAM ما معناها ؟!!!
لا شك أن هذا العلم جاء من طقوس بعض الأديان، وتلك الكلمات ربما تجر المسلم في أن يقع في الشرك بالله والعياذ بالله دون أن يعلم. "
قلت انا لله وانا اليه راجعون، يا هذه ما دمت علمت بهذه الحقيقة وتبين لك فما بالك تخوضين معهم في مجمل الأمر؟؟ هذه مسلمة – أسأل الله أن يعافيها من مواصلة التواجد في ذلك المكان الوثني - تخوفت من بعض ما يمارسه هؤلاء، لما وجدت كلمات لا تفهمها، والذي تجهله هذه المسكينة أن Ram هذ هو بطل أسطوري وهو اله هندوسي معبود مبسوطة له ملاحم طويلة في كتاب Ramayana الملحمي المشهور عندهم!! فلابد من الاستغاثة بإله من آلهة المشركين حتى تدخل الشياطين – حقيقة - وتبدأ في العبث بهم بما يجدونه في أطرافهم وفي مواقع تلك الشاكرات المزعومة من أجسادهم من تنميل فوري ووخز عند ممارستهم لتلك الطقوس، وهو ما يلبس عليهم أن الأمر قد أجدى نفعا بالفعل!! فما رأيكم معاشر الموحدين في قوم قد خرجوا من ملة الاسلام بالكلية من أجل (البرمجة وتحقيق النجاح في الحياة تحت عباءة التنمية البشرية)؟؟؟! أما زلتم ترون ذلك بابا يسوغ فتحه أمام المسلمين؟ انا لله وانا اليه راجعون!
ويسأل أحدهم في تخبطهم هو الآخر عن تلك الألفاظ التي يتوجب عليهم استعمالها (لتنشيط الشاكرا النائمة كما يأفكون!!) ويقول: " أعوذ بالله شو "أوم" بعد؟!!.... أوم هذا صنم من أصنام الهندوس!!" 
وأقول بل هي أخطر من هذا! أوم هذه هي مقطع لفظي سانسكريتي تقول نصوصهم المقدسة عندهم أنه الرمز الذي يعبر عن جوهر الهندوسية! (كما في كتابهم كاثا أوبانيشاد) وهي في زعمهم صوت كلمة التكوين التي بدأ بها الخلق!! فهي عندهم رمز للرب وللخلق ولوحدة الوجود واستمراره! وعليه فهي اليوم عندهم اسم للرب ينادونه به! ولأنهم يعتقدون أن الرب كامن في كل مخلوق من المخلوقات، فهم يعتقدون في فلسفاتهم الظلماء أن نداء هذا الاسم يستدعي قوى الخلق الأولى التي هي حالة في جميع المخلوقات، وبالتالي فهو يحرك طاقة الروح ويصلح ما فسد من (الشاكرات)!! 
وانظروا اذ يقدمون ما عندهم من برامج لحفظ القرءان في 45 يوم، ويضربون مثالا لامرأة في السبعين يزعمون أنها نجحت في ذلك بسبب ما علموها، يقول أحد الكاتبين على منتداهم في ذكر الخطوات التي اتبعتها المرأة:
"3 - برمجة العقل الباطن نحو تحقيق الهدف : إعتمدت على حقيقة كون العقل الباطن لا يفرق بين الواقع والخيال في برمجة عقلها الباطن نحو تحقيق هدفها بأن بدأت في تخيّل نفسها وهي تطبق الخطة بنجاح وعاشت بخيالها تفاصيل تنفيذ الخطة بنجاح .. ثم تخيلت نفسها وقد حفظت القرآن الكريم كاملاً وعاشت ذلك الموقف بكل تفاصيله الوقت والمكان والمشاعر والأصوات وعندما وصلت إلى قمة تلك المشاعر الرائعه عملت لها رابط أو مرساة. 
من الممكن عمل المرساة بالضغط باصبع السبابه مع الإبهام على شكل حلقة لمدة 10 ثواني ثم تتركهما وتستطيع استجلاب هذه المشاعر لاحقاً عن طريق الضغط باصبع الإبهام مع السبابه بنفس الكيفيه السابقة 
ثم بدأت تتصرف في كل يوم كأنها نجحت في حفظ كتاب الله كاملاً لتعمق هذه المشاعر وتزيد ثقتها بنفسها وتسمو بعزمها وهمتها .. كما اعتمدت على الرسائل الإيجابية لجذب الهدف الذي تود تحقيقه وذلك عن طريق ترديد عبارة )انا الآن حافظة للقرآن الكريم كاملا(
ووضعها على شكل ملصقات في أي مكان قريب من نظرها لتحقيق نفس الهدف .. وترديد هذه العبارة ورؤيتها مهم نفسياً لأن علماء النفس يقولون ان الإنسان حتى يتبرمج على مسألة معينة أو سلوك مختار ينبغي عليه ترديده أو تكراره من 6 الى 21 مرة
4 - البدء في التنفيذ : ثم بدأت في تنفيذ المخطط الذي رسمته حتى حققت بفضل الله هدفها . هذا و نسأل الله العلي القدير لأختنا الحافظة التوفيق والسداد وأن يجعل القرءان الكريم حجة لها لاعليها يوم تلقاه" أ.هـ.
http://www.nlpnote.com/forum/showthr...DE%D1%C1%C7%E4
قلت صدق الملك الذي قال في كتابه: ((وَلَتَعْرِفَنّ  َهُمْ فِي لَحْنِ الْقَوْلِ))
والذي قال: ((وَكَذَلِكَ نفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ وَلِتَسْتَبِينَ سَبِيلُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ)) [الأنعام : 55]
سبحان الملك! كيف ساغ لهؤلاء الزائغون المنحرفون قبول معتقدات الهندوس وبدعهم وخرافاتهم وجعلها سبيلا لحفظ كتاب الله للمسلمين؟؟! ماذا ألم بنا وما الذي أصابنا؟؟! كيف لم يستشعر أي واحد من زوار تلك المواقع أي غرابة في هذا الكلام؟؟! برمجت العقل الباطن المزعوم عندها على قبول الوهم بأنها قد حفظت القرءان فعلا، وحققت الثقة التامة في "قدراتها وعقلها المبدع" ثم راحت في حركات للأصابع منبعها وثني محض، وهي تصدق انها للطاقة ولحفظ الطاقة وغير ذلك من الغثاء، وراحت تتصور أوهاما تبالغ في تصورها وربطها بما رتبه عليها فلاسفة الوثنية من منافع وما قام عليها من ممارسات، ثم اذا هي تستدرج الى الاعتقاد في أن قدرتها وعقلها الباطن وهذه الطقوس والممارسات هي التي كانت سببا في نجاحها في الحفظ!!! فساء به حفظا وبئس ذلك العمل والمعتقد! نسأل الله العافية!
وانظروا الى هذه الكاتبة (على نفس الموقع) تنقل كلاما منسوبا الى الشيخ الغوثاني هداه الله، تقول فيما أسموه بالتاءات العشرة لحفظ كتاب الله، تحت التاء الثانية (التخيل):
"تمرين الإسترخاء مع التخيل
1 - الجلوس في مكان هادئ ومريح.
2 - ارتداء ملابس مريحة خالية من الأربطة والأحزمة والمشدات.
3 - التوكل على الله والبدء بجملة (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم). 
4 - إغماض العينين وترديد اسم الجلالة (الله) حسب ما ترغب من العدد.
5 - التركيز على الصدر عند التنفس.
6 - أخذ شهيق عميق بحيث تمتلئ الرئتان بالهواء الغني بالأوكسجين والاحتفاظ به لفترة وجيزة، ثم إخراجه من الفم كمن ينفخ البالونة مع تكرار هذه العملية حسب الحاجة
7ـ تخيل نفسك وأنت تنعم بنعمة حفظ القرءان وأنت تتلوه ..................."
أ،هـ.
(http://www.nlpnote.com/forum/showthr...DE%D1%C1%C7%E4
قلت انظروا الى وهم العلم، وما يفتحه الباطل من أباطيل ومبتدعات! أي تخيل هذا؟؟ من الذي قال من الأولين أو الآخيرن أن "التخيل" يسهل الحفظ؟؟! هل هذا "اكتشاف علمي" كما يزعمون أم أنه تلبيس من أصول عقائد الهندوس حسبه الجاهلون علما؟؟! ان شيئا من هذا لا يمكن اثبات كونه هو سبب سهولة حفظ القرءان بأي وسيلة تجريبية حتى وان أراد الباحثون دراسته دراسة علمية تجريبية للتأكد من كونه علما! فمن أين أتت؟؟ جربها قوم فأفلحت؟؟ لقد جرب قوم آخرون من أتباع المنامات والكشوفات علاج الالتهاب الكبدي أو حصوة المرارة – لا أذكر أيهما بالضبط - بقراءة آية ((أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى رَبِّكَ كَيْفَ مَدَّ الظِّلَّ وَلَوْ شَاء لَجَعَلَهُ سَاكِناً ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَا الشَّمْسَ عَلَيْهِ دَلِيلاً)) [الفرقان : 45] سبيعن مرة كل صباح على ملعقة من العسل فوجدوه ينفع!! فهل هذا علم، وهل يؤخذ الدين ويتعامل مع كتاب الله بالتجربة والاكتشاف؟؟! ان الشيطان يستدرج أتباعه الى أدنى دركات الظلمة وهم يجربون ويفرحون!!
ها هي قد وضعت من حيث لا تشعر – أو من حيث تشعر! - بدعة في الدين اذ تقول أن في كل جلسة لحفظ القرءان علينا أن نجلس مغمضي العينين نردد كلمة لفظ الجلالة (الله) حسب ما نرغب من العدد في سرنا قبل البدء!! انه نفس المدخل الذي دخلت الحلولية منه وغيرها من الطامات الكبرى الى معتقد غلاة التصوف وغيرهم من أصحاب البدع! هو نفس الباب ينفتح الآن في حفظ وتحفيظ القرءان!! التجريب وتلبيس الشيطان! ردد الذكر الفلاني وأنت مستلق على جنبك وضع اصابعك في وضع كذا وكذا واثبت عليه، تجد كذا وكذا وتشعر بكذا وكذا، ويتحقق لك ما تريد!! والباحث في دروب ذلك الموقع يجد من بدع الصوفية – أيضا – الكثير!
ثم ما علاقة الصدر والتنفس بالموضوع أصلا؟؟ اثبتوا لنا ببرهان طبي معملي أن ذلك يؤثر على الحفظ وصحته ونحن نسلم لكم، ولكن ليس لكم ذلك!! 
هناك فرق بين تجريب شيء يقوم على معتقد غيبي محض، وبين تجريب شيء معلومة أسبابه بما يمكن تتبعه وملاحظته اعتيادا. نحن لا نجرب آيات القرءان في أمور نعتقد أنها تنفع فيها مما لم يرد به نص، فاذا ما وجدنا النفع تحقق جعلناه دليلا على صحة هذا الاعتقاد! ففي الغيب قوم كافرون ما من شيء أحب اليهم من تلبيس دين المسلمين عليهم! والله يستدرج المبتدعة المتكلمين عن الغيب بغير علم بأسباب كونية لا يدركونها ولا يستطيعون تتبعها وقياسها، وما ذلك الا بما كسبت أيديهم اذ تطاولت عقولهم على ما لا علم لهم به ولا قدرة! 
((وَلاَ تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولـئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْؤُولاً)) [الإسراء : 36] 
فلا نتكلم عن الغيب الا بدليل، ولا نجرب عملا سعيا في اثبات أو تكذيب سبب غيبي لنجعل ذلك التجريب دليلا على صحة عقيدتنا في ذلك السبب! هذه عقيدة أهل السنة التي يجب أن يتعلمها جميع المسلمين! اذا جاءك أحد يقول لك لقد أثبتت التجربة أن ترديد اسم الله ألف مرة وأنت مغمض العينين يخفض من ضغط الدم وينظم الدورة الدموية (مثلا) أفتصدقه؟ هذا قول على الله بغير علم! ان الذكر والتسبيح له بخلاف الفضل الأخروي أثر مادي دنيوي لا يعلم كيفه وأسبابه الا الله، ولا يأتينا الا بخبر الوحي! كخبر أن قراءة آية الكرسي قبل النوم كل يوم مثلا تحفظ النائم من الشيطان، فهل رأينا نحن الشيطان؟ وهل نستطيع اثبات ذلك الأمر بالبحث والتجريب الامبيرقي (الملاحظة الادراكية المباشرة) كما نثبت الأمور المادية المعلومة بالمشاهدة؟؟ أبدا! وانما هو خبر غيبي ثابت عندنا بطرق ثبوت أخبار الوحي، فيجب تصديقه والايمان به والوقوف عنده وتحرم المزايدة عليه! هذا الحفظ من الشيطان انما هو أمر غيبي، مؤداه قد نراه أمامنا في عالم الشهادة وقد لا نراه، وهو ألا يتعرض النائم الى أذى خلال نومه بسبب الشيطان.. فلو تركنا آية الكرسي وقرأنا آية أخرى بدلا منها وتتبعنا النائم فوجدناه لا يتعرض لأذى فيما نستطيع تتبعه وملاحظته أفيكون ذلك دليلا لنا على أن هذه الآية لها نفس أثر آية الكرسي في حفظ النائم؟؟! هذا قول على الله بغير علم!
اننا لا نأخذ أمر الغيب وفضائل الأعمال كالأذكار والتلاوات وأثرها على النفوس والأجساد الا بنص، ولا مجال للتجربة في ذلك أبدا! 
وهذا هو منهجنا في كل أمر مشاهد محسوس يزعم الزاعمون له سببا غيبيا لم يأت به النص ولا يمكن قياسه وتتبعه بالادراك والملاحظة! وهذا هو الحال في أمر ذلك العقل الباطن المزعوم وأثره في الحفظ أو في غير ذلك مما ينسب اليه! هل رأيتم ذلك العقل الباطن أو تتبعتموه بأجهزتكم؟ فما يدريكم اذا أن ما تشعرون به ويقع عليكم من آثار سببه هو ذلك العقل الباطن حقيقة وليس سبب غيبي آخر مما لا ترون؟؟ هذا عبث خطير يجب منعه ويجب منع انتسابه الى العلم الامبريقي!! سموا الأمور بأسمائها، هذه عقيدة باطنية في الغيب وليست علما! 
وكذا موضوع الشهيق وتنظيم التنفس بالتركيز هذا، فأثره المزعوم على جودة الحفظ لا يمكن اثباته معمليا، وهو من ممارسات اليوجا الراسخة عندهم والتي يزعمون أن بها يتحقق صفاء الذهن وكذا وكذا! هذه مسائل عقدية المنشأ عندهم تتعلق بطاقة غيبية يعتقدون فيها، وليس مبررها ما يلبس به على الناس بأنه فتح الرئتين فتحا طبيعيا لمزيد من الأكسجين اللازم لنشاط الدماغ!! والا فمن أين أتت مسألة (تركيز التفكير على الصدر عند التنفس) ان لم يكن من معتقد الهندوس في اليوجا وقدرة الانسان على تنظيم الطاقة داخله عند تركيزه العقلي في هدوء على أي عضو من أعضائه؟؟! وما علاقة الملابس الفضفاضة الواسعة بهذا الكلام كله؟؟؟ انها اليوجا يضعون المسلم الجاهل ويغرقونه فيها اغراقا من حيث لا يدري!!! 
والا فالذي يتنفس تنفسا طبيعيا ويجلس في مكان جيد التهوية فان الأكسجين اللازم لنشاط دماغه سيأتيه باذن الله، دون الحاجة الى استجماع التركيز العقلي في صدره أو اتباع شعائر اليوجا الوثنية هذه والغوص معها في الوهم والخيال... والضلال!!!
فالله المستعان!
وانظروا اذ تقول تحت عنوان التركيز:
"ركز على الرسم 
الكلمات 
الأسطر
الصفحات
الأرباع والأجزاء
ركز على أحاسيسك ومشاعرك وضع المصحف على الجهة اليسري العليا من العين"أ.هـ
قلت حسنا، التركيز مطلوب ولا شك، ولا ينازع في أهميته عاقل، ولكن من أين أتت مسألة وضع المصحف على الجهة اليسرى العليا من العين هذه؟؟؟! لعله كان اكتشافا شيطانيا كبيرا لأحد البراهمة الهندوس منذ أربعة آلاف سنة!! يا عباد الله هذا ليس علما وأتحدى أكبر كبرائهم أن يأتينا بدليل على وجود علاقة حسية يمكن اثباتها بين هذا الوضع وبين سهولة الحفظ!! ليس هناك نقل ولا تجريب ولا عقل ولا شيء!! فمن أين يتكلمون؟؟! انها عقائد الوثنيين!
تقول الكاتبة فيما تقول: "التجويد يثبت الحفظ بطريقة أقوى وأوسع عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم" قلت ولا بأس في وضع أحاديث على لسان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أيضا، ألم نطرق دروب الوثنية جميعا؟؟! أين قرأت كلاما (عن) الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا المعنى؟؟؟
الله المستعان!
ان الحفظ المكثف هذا حتى ولو كان بمنأى عن طرق ومسالك البرمجة النحرفة هذه، فانه لا يخلو من مآخذ ومخاطر على القلوب ليست بالهينة..
فالذي يأتي سريعا يذهب سريعا كما قدمنا! والاخوة قد يطلبون هذا الطريق "استسهالا" – وهو غالب ما استشعرته فيمن وجدت منهم تحمسا لهذا الأمر – فكأنما يقول أحدهم لنفسه (لماذا أنتظر وأمكث سنة كاملة أو سنتين في عناء حتى أختم القرءان ان كان بمقدوري ختمه في شهر واحد فقط؟؟)! ان مثل هذا ليس ذا همة عالية أبدا بل ولا أراه ذا اخلاص وصدق في طلبه أن يكون من أهل القرءان! فأحب الأعمال الى الله أدومها وان قل، وليس هذا من فراغ، وانما لكون المداومة – ولو على القدر القليل – دليلا على استقرار ودوام حضور المحبة والاخلاص في القلب، والحرص على الثبات على الطريق مهما طال ومهما بعدت المسافة! ولا يكون ذلك الا لمن اصطفاهم الله وأحبهم، جعلني الله واياكم منهم.
فما المشكلة في أن يحفظ صاحبنا في عام أو في عامين؟ المشكلة أنه يكون فاقدا للمحبة والرغبة الخالصة لله عز وجل في اتمام هذا العمل، فلا يستطيع أن يثبت على العام او العامين! هو منشغل عنه، قلبه ليس فيه مكان له، فلا يستطيع اخراج ورد ثابت يثبت عليه – ولو قل! فبدلا من أن نأتي أخانا هذا بما يرفع همته ويصحح الاخلاص عنده ونصرفه عن الشواغل الأخرى التي ملأت قلبه فأخذت حظ القرءان منه، اذا بنا نقدم له طريقا مختصرا مكثفا في شهر واحد فقط، يخرج من بعده من الحفاظ الخاتمين لكتاب الله – أو هكذا يوهمونه!! فما أسعده بمثل هذا، وما أضر مثل هذا الأمر عليه وعلى المسلمين!
عباد الله اننا لسنا في سباق لانتاج حفاظ لكتاب الله في أسرع وقت كما تنتج السيارات في المصانع!! هذا ليس انتاجا كميا! ما فائدة قلب نسخت فيه صورة من كتاب الله كاملا وليس فيه فقه ولا عمل بأكثر من عشرة آيات منه؟؟! ان أكثر الصحابة لم يكونوا خاتمين! فهل الخاتم منا اليوم يكون أحسن وأعلى فضلا من هؤلاء؟؟ انها فتنة والله! أن يتحول المسلمون الى مزامير يتغنى الواحد منهم بالقرءان وكأنه مسجل، يخرج لك الأحكام والأوجه ويضبط الأحرف جميعا ولا يلحن، وتسمع منه قراءة تبكيك ويخشع لها قلبك، فاذا ما سألته عن التفسير أو الفقه أو المعتقد الذي يستفاد من آية واحدة مما يحفظ لا تجد عنده شيئا!! فما هذا؟؟! انها بضاعة مزجاة! انه سيرى في نفسه القدرة ويعجب بمهارته، ويغتر – ان كان ممن هداهم الله الى طلب العلم – بأسلوب "التيك اواي" هذا ويطمع في درس مثله في الفقه، ومثله في العقيده، وفي الأصول وغير ذلك، لعله يصبح كالامام أحمد أو الشافعي في خمس سنوات مثلا!! فالله المستعان! 
وما أكثر ما سمعنا بأناس كانوا في يوم من الأيام خاتمين لكتاب الله – حفظوه وختموه فعلا في سنة او سنتين واصطبروا عليه - ولكنهم نسوه وصاورا كأنهم ما حفظوه في حياتهم قط! فما فائدة أن أغري الناس الى انجاز مهمة الحفظ في شهر واحد؟؟! 
الذي يريد بلوغ المعالي بقفزة واحدة هذا يسقط من حيث وصل في حركة واحدة أيضا! ان وجود هذه المقارئ المكثفة انما من شأنه أن يعزز في قلوب ضعاف الهمة – من أمثالي – الاستسهال في طلب العلم والحفظ، فيصغر عندهم حجم ذلك العمل الجليل في مقابل تعاظم نفوسهم في أعينهم، فيكون لهم فتنة كبيرة، حتى وان لم يكن الأمر قائما على مبادئ البرمجة وغرس الاعتقاد في العقل الباطن وقدراته المزعومة وما الى ذلك!
انظروا الى الأثر البعيد أيها الاخوة وليس الى النفع العاجل القريب، وان كان هذا الأخير عظيما!
ثم ان البعض قد يذهب من باب الاستكشاف، يذهب اليهم فلعله يجد القوم يصدقون حقا فيخرج حافظا لكتاب الله... (ولم لا؟؟.. لن أخسر شيئا!!)!! 
فالذي نراه والله أعلم، أن يدع اخوتنا أصحاب المقارئ هذه الفتنة ولا يجعلوا حرصهم ودأبهم أن يعدوا جداول لختم القرءان في شهر أو شهرين أو نحو ذلك، وانما ليضعوا همهم في اذكاء الهمة والدعوة الى الاستقامة على الأوراد وان صغرت، مع المتابعة الدائمة مع شيخ محفظ، مع الدراسة لمعاني القرءان وتفسيره – على الأقل – جنبا الى جنب مع الحفظ، عسى الله أن ينفعنا بالنور الذي أنزل في كتابه، فلا نكون شموعا تنير الطريق للناس وهي في ذاتها تحترق! 
ان الخير كل الخير في اتباع سبيل من سلف يا عباد الله.. الخير كل الخير. وتذكروا أنه لو كان خيرا لسبقونا اليه. هذا الكتاب هم الذين نقلوه الينا ونحن عيال عليهم فيه، فخذوا عنهم كيف حفظوه ووعوه ولا تغتروا بمغامرات وتهوكات المفتونين، نسأل الله أن يجمعنا بسادتنا، سلفنا الطاهر في دار المقامة وأن يرفعنا بكتابه ولا يخزنا يوم القيامة انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
جهاز رسم الأورا!!
يستعمل البرمجيون جهازا خرافيا اسمه (جهاز قياس طاقة الشاكرات)، هو عندي أشبه ما يكون بالجهاز الذي ابتدعه المدعو رون هابرد مبتدع ملة الساينتولوجي الجديدة لقياس حالة العقل وصفائه!! 
انهم يصفونه في الموقع السابق بقولهم أنه يساعد على:
" معرفة كيفية توزيع الطاقة بين الجسد والعقل والروح وذلك برسومات بيانية"
قلت والله ان لم يكن في هذه العبارة وحدها دليل واضح دامغ على افك هؤلاء وقيام خرافاتهم هذه بالكامل على عقائد باطنية وثنية فاسدة، فما أدري ماذا يريد المخالفون دليلا! أي روح هذه التي يقيسون تدفق الطاقة بينها وبين العقل والجسد؟ وأي طاقة تلك وأين رأوها ومن أنبأهم بأمرها؟؟! 
تقول الدكتورة فوز:
" إن الطاقة المرادة هي "الطاقة الكونية" حسب المفاهيم الفلسفية والعقائد الشرقية ، وهي طاقة عجيبة يدّعون أنها مبثوثة في الكون ، وهي عند مكتشفيها ومعتقديها من أصحاب ديانات الشرق متولدة منبثقة عن "الكلي الواحد" الذي منه تكوّن الكون وإليه يعود ، ولها نفس قوته وتأثيره ؛ لأنها بقيت على صفاته بعد الانبثاق (لا مرئي ، ولا شكل له ، وليس له بداية ، وليس له نهاية ) بخلاف القسم الآخر الذي تجسّدت منه الكائنات والأجرام ،وهذه هي عقيدة وحدة الوجود بتلوناتها المختلفة " العقل الكلي ، الوعي الكامل ، الين واليانج " . أما المروجون لها من أصحاب الديانات السماوية ومنهم المسلمون فيفسرونها بما يظهر عدم تعارضه مع عقيدتهم في الإله ، فيدّعون أنها طاقة عظيمة خلقها الله في الكون ، وجعل لها تأثيراً عظيماً على حياتنا وصحتنا وروحانياتنا وعواطفنا وأخلاقياتنا ، ومنهجنا في الحياة !!
وهذه الطاقة غير قابلة للقياس بأجهزة قياس الطاقة المعروفة ، وإنما يُدّعى قياسها بواسطة أجهزة خاصة مثل "البندول"، فبحسب اتجاه دورانه تُعرف الطاقة السلبية من الطاقة الإيجابية ، وبعضهم يستخدم "كاميرا كيرليان" التي تصور التفريغ الكهربائي أو التصوير "الثيرموني" ، أو تصوير شرارة "الكورونا" ، أو جهاز الكشف عن الأعصاب ويزعمون أن النتائج الظاهرة هي قياسات "الطاقة الكونية" في الجسد !! في محاولة منهم لجعل "الطاقة الكونية" شيئاً يقاس كالطاقة الفيزيائية ؛ لتلبس لبوس العلم ، ولتوحي ببعدها عن المعاني الدينية والفلسفات الوثنية، مستغلين جهل أغلب الناس بهذه الأجهزة وحقيقة ما تقيس" 
(http://www.ikhwan.net/vb/showthread.php?t=26201)
(http://www.ksayes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10005)
وهذه الأجهزة التي يقيسون بها الطاقة ليست الا أجهزة لقياس الطيف الكهربائي (Discharge) وهو موجود بتفاوت حول كل انسان منا ولا علاقة له فيزيائيا بالأورا أو الهالة التي يزعم الهندوس أنها ناتجة من حركة طاقتهم المزعومة في أجسام البشر!!
والدكتورة فوز حفظها الله لها جهود قيمة في الحقيقة لكشف كذب وافك هؤلاء الدجالين، تجد بعضها منثورا على هذا الموقع :
http://clickclick.maktoobblog.com/ca...%C9_%C7%E1%E1%
DB%E6%ED%C9_%E6_%C7%E1%D8%C7%D  E%C9
وهذا هو موقعها الذي تقوم بالاشراف عليه، نفع الله بها المسلمين:
http://gibson.myserverhosts.com/~alfowz/index.php
لقد أصبحت الفيزياء الكمية Quantum physics ملاذا لكل أفاك وصاحب عقيدة فاسدة يريد ابطانها في أصل الخلق والمادة وترويجها تحت شعار العلم، لما في طرحها العلمي من غموض يحتمل تفسيرات وأوجه شتى! فكثيرا ما تسمع الحلولية يقولون أن العلم يؤيد موقفهم لما يحدث على مستوى الجزيئات الذرية وانظروا الى نظرية الكم! أو تسمع عبدة الأوثان يزعمون أن العمل يؤيد مزاعمهم في حلول الآلهة الغيبية في أصنامهم! وأصحاب عقيدة الأكوان والعوالم المتوازية التي يفتحون بها الباب أمام خرافة السفر عبر الزمن ويفسرون بها "اليوفو" وما الى ذلك، كل هذا يجدون له ساحة خصبة تحت راية فيزياء الكم! والنظرية لا تعلن الا عجز العقل البشري والرياضيات عن تخطي حد معين في تصور ووصف البنية التحتية لمكونات المادة! فتفتح بذلك الباب لما الله به عليم من تأويلات لأسباب ذلك! والله المستعان على ما يأفك المشركون جميعا.
سئل د. محمد بن ابراهيم دودح الباحث في هيئة الاعجاز العلمي سؤالا على موقع الشيخ سلمان العودة (الاسلام اليوم):
" ما رأيكم بما يدور حول الفيزياء الكمية وهي تناقش قدرات الإنسان الموجودة في عقله وأنه يرى ما يصدق، ولو كان يصدق أنه يستطيع وضع يده على لهب شمعة دون أن تحرقه لمدة 10 دقائق فلن تحرقه؛ لأنه متيقن من هذا الشيء وغيره كثير... فما رأي الشرع في ما يتعلق بإمكانية حدوث أي شي ولو كان في نظر الكل مستحيلا فقط لأن العقل يؤمن به. وشكراً"
فأجاب قائلا ما جاء فيه:
" مجال الفيزياء الكمية هو البنية الذرية بينما مجال الظواهر النفسية هو علم النفس Psychiatry, وقد نال المنهج العلمي الثقة؛ لأنه يكشف لك الحقيقة كما هي في الواقع. ولذا يحاول البعض التخفي تحت ستار العلوم التجريبية للترويج لممارسات وافدة، لم يثبت فيها دليل علمي قاطع بعد، أو تتصل بعقائد قديمة تضفي القدسية على المجسدات. 
ودورات: البرمجة اللغوية العصبية والتنفس العميق والاسترخاء والطاقة والتشي كونغ والريكي والماكروبيوتيك؛ رغبة في التطوير الذاتي، وبحثاً عن الصحة والنشاط ووهم اكتساب القدرات الزائفة، أصبحت اليوم بديلا رائجا للخشوع في الصلاة, والدعاء والأذكار والاستغراق في التفكر, والصيام تطهرا وتقوية للإرادة وقمعا لنزوات النفس وتدريبا على التزهد. جملة خدع غزت بلاد المسلمين تحت أسماء براقة تبديها وكأنها من علوم العصر؛ تظاهرت باكتساب المهارات. وليست في الحقيقة سوى ممارسات عقائد وافدة قد جُمعت فوائدها النفسية والجسمانية في العبادات الإسلامية إذا مورست بخشوع, والنظر بتشوف إلى الآخرين واستلهام نهجهم بلا تمحيص ليس له من ثمرة إلا زعزعة الثقة بالمنهج الإيماني. 
فالتغذية تصبح على الطريقة الماكروبيوتيكية  ، والتأمل والتفكر على الطريقة البوذية، والصحة واللياقة على الطريقة الطاوية، وفلسفة الشنتوية في اليابان، والتفاؤل والإيجابية على طريقة أهل البرمجة اللغوية. والنتيجة الفعلية ضياع الهوية الإسلامية"أ.هـ.
وقال كذلك:
" وفكرة الطاقة الكونية تقوم على فلسفة بديلة لعقيدة الألوهية.. فيعتقد الطاويون أن الوجود كل واحد، وكل مافي الوجود هو الطاو Tao، فهو أصل كل الأشياء وإليه مردها.. ثم انبثق منه نقيضان: الين واليانغ. أحدهما الأصل الذي انبثقت منه الأشياء المتجسدة ذات الهيئة والشكل والصفات، أما الآخر نقيض المتجسدات فقد بقي على صفات الكلي الواحد، وملأ الفراغ الذي في الكون وأسموه الطاقة الكونية.." أ.هـ.
ثم يختتم جوابه قائلا:
" ومن هنا فإن خطر هذه الوافدات مدلهم، وفتنتها عظيمة، والشر الذي تجمعه وتدل عليه كثير متشعب. وعلى الرغم من محاولات كثيرين من الحريصين استخلاص ما فيها من خير، بعيداً عن لوثاتها العقدية إلا أن هذه المحاولات باءت بالفشل, فمصادمة هذه الفلسفات وتطبيقاتها للعقيدة إنما هي في الأصول التي تقوم عليها لا في بعض التطبيقات الهامشية التي قد يدعي البعض إمكانية التحرز منها. 
ثم إن المنهج النبوي يحتم علينا اتباعه بالإقبال على الكتاب والسنة، فما تركا من خير إلا وفيهما دلالة عليه، ولا شر إلا وفيهما تحذير منه. واليقين بهذا من مقتضيات فهم كمال الدين، وتمام بلاغ خاتم المرسلين", والحمد لله الذي قال في محكم التنزيل جازمًا: "وَمَن يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلاَمِ دِيناً فَلَن يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الاَخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ" [آل عمران:85]. وقال في ثلاثة مواضع بنفس الألفاظ مؤكدًا: "هُوَ الّذِيَ أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَىَ وَدِينِ الْحَقّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدّينِ كُلّهِ" [التوبة:33] و[الفتح:28] و[الصف:9], هذا والله تعالى أعلم. " أ،هـ.
(http://www.islamtoday.net/questions/....cfm?id=111953)
ان الاخوة المفتونين بهذه الأمور هداهم الله يقولون أنه من الممكن تنقيتها وتصفيتها واستخراج نفع منها وأقول لهم أبدا والله، فكيف نأتي بخنزير النجاسة العينية هي في أصل خلقته، ثم نحاول غسله وتطهيره حتى تزول تلك النجاسة عنه؟؟ هذا مستحيل! وما حاجتنا أصلا لهذا الوهم والوثنية وقد أغنانا الله بما فيه صلاحنا وصلاح البشرية كلها جمعاء؟؟! أم أنه السعي الى التربح بكل جديد يذيع صيته ويبطن خبثه وفساده طالما أن الأكثرين من أهل العلم لا يزالون لم يتفطنوا الى حقيقته بعد ولم تنشر لهم مصنفات موسعة فيه؟؟!
يا اخوة لو لم يكن في منع هذه الأمور الا العمل بقاعدة سد الذرائع لكفى به علة والله! ولكن الأمر ليس مجرد شبهة أو ذريعة كما أسفلت بيانه! فوازنوا عباد الله بين المنافع والمفاسد! هذه المنافع المزعومة ما حقيقتها، وهل تستحق ان تحققت بالفعل أن نعرض عقيدة التوحيد في قلوب المسلمين للخطر من أجلها؟ وهل نزعم أنه ليس في تراث سلفنا الصالح فضلا عن هدي نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يغنينا عنها لرفع الهمة وتنمية القدرة على تنظيم الوقت وترتيب الأولويات وغير ذلك من سبل لاصلاح سائر جوانب حياة المسلمين؟؟! 
انه مهما حاول العاملون في تلك الأمور تنقيتها من وثنيتها فهي قوامها أصلا وهي عصبها النابض، والدعوة فيها كما أسلفت في مقدمة رسالتي هذه انما هي دعوة – على أقل تقدير - الى الاعتقاد في النفس وفي قدرة داخلية والتوكل عليها من دون الله، فان لم يكن فيها غير هذا لكفى به خرقا للتوحيد! 
لقد جاء أحد الخليجيين المشتغلين بهذه الأشياء الى مصر قبل عدة شهور، وأعد محاضرة أسماها (ايقاظ العملاق النائم)! هذه المحاضرة كان سعر التذكرة فيها 200 جنيه مصري على ما أذكر، ومع ذلك فقد افتتن بها من الملتزمين كثير ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله! المحاضرة تعمل على تعليق الانسان بقدرة باطنة مزعومة تجعله قادرا – بزعم صاحب المحاضرة – على صنع أي شيء حتى المشي على الجمر دون أن يحترق! وفي نهاية المحاضرة يدعو الرجل الحاضرين الى خلع نعالهم والمشي على جمر متوقد بأنفسهم ليثبت لهم أنهم ان حققوا في أنفسهم ما علمهم صار المشي على الجمر بالنسبة اليهم أمرا سهلا هينا، فاذا ما أتموا ذلك كتب لهم شهادة به!! فهل هذا من ممارسات المسلمين الموحدين؟! هل نحقق بالثقة في النفس وفي القدرات الشخصية قدرة على المشي على الجمر؟! هل هذه دعوانا؟ 
ان المشي على الجمر هذا من ألعاب المشركين والوثنيين منذ القدم، وخبراء البرمجة هؤلاء يروجون لبضاعتهم في الغرب بمثل هذا الدجل كثيرا، ونحن نقلدهم كالعميان ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله! 
والواقع أن المشي على الجمر المتوقد بخطوات سريعة ليس أمرا مستحيلا ولا فيه أي خطر كما يتوهم الأكثرون، ولا يحتاج الى ايقاظ عملاق نائم ولا شيء من هذا الهراء! ولقد شاهدت بعيني ذلك الأمريكي المدعو (مايكل شيرمر) Michael Shermer في برنامج له وهو باحث أمريكي ملحد رئيس تحرير مجلة أمريكية مشهورة بعنوان (الشكاك الأمريكي: Skeptic American) وله برنامج تلفزيوني مختص في اثبات بطلان كافة العقائد الغيبية والخوارق والمعجزات المزعومة والماورائيات جميعا وما الى ذلك، شاهدته يتحدى واحدا من هؤلاء الدجاجلة بأنه سيدخل في وسط مجموعته هذه ويمشي على الجمر معهم من دون أن يعرض نفسه لسماع شيء مما قاله الرجل لهم وأقنعهم به قبل ذلك، ليثبت لهم جميعا أن الأمر لا علاقة له بما ألقاه عليهم وأقنعهم به أيا كان!! وبالفعل دخل الرجل ومشى وسطهم وخرج باسما، واستضاف بعض الأكاديميين الفيزيائيين وسألهم فقالوا له أن الجمرة الكربونية العادية وان كانت حرارتها الداخلية مئات الدرجات الا أنها تحتاج الى طول ملامسة حتى توصل تلك الحرارة الى أي سطح آخر، فالمشي فوقها بخفة وبسرعة لا يسمح للجلد بأن يصل الى فترة ملامسة كافية لأن تنتقل معها الحرارة من الجمرة الى الجلد المتعرض لها! وفرح الرجل بابطال الأمر كعادته واثبات أن الظاهرة وراءها سبب فيزيائي معتاد ومعلوم وليس الطاقة النفسية التي تؤثر في تدفق الدم الى جلد أسفل القدم فتعطل الشعور بالألم، كما يزعم دجال الطاقة هذا!
ان لعبة المشي على الجمر هذه انما يأتي أصلها من ملل الهند الوثنية وتنتشر أيضا عند قبائل أفريقيا الوثنية، وهي بالجملة من شعائر أكثر ملل المشركين الأقرب الى الأصل الأرضي والأبعد عن الأصل السماوي، وقد رأيت الرافضة - قاتلهم الله من ضالة مشركين - يتخذون منها شعيرة في حسينياتهم في البحرين لاحياء ذكرى أحداث تقلب آل البيت رضي الله عنهم هربا في وسط الحرائق التي أشعلت في خيامهم في كربلاء كما يدعون!! ففي وسط شعائر اللطم والنياحة وضرب الظهر بالسلاسل والرأس بالسيوف، وغيرها من أوساخ الجاهلية، عندهم أيضا مشي على الجمر على صيحات (يا حسين يا حسين)، وهو من الشعائر التي يعدها السيستاني وغيره قربة الى الله عز وجل، قاتلهم الله!!
http://yahosein.com/vb/showthread.php?t=33292
وفيما يلي، أيها الاخوة الفضلاء، وهو ما أختم به هذه الرسالة المتواضعة، جمع لما قاله أهل العلم فيما يسمى بالبرمجة العصبية بصفة عامة (نقلا عن موقع طريق الاسلام):
((http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Articl...rticle_id=1411
"قال فضيلة الشيخ د.سفر الحوالي، أستاذ العقيدة والمذاهب المعاصرة بجامعة أم القرى -سابقاً- والداعية المعروف:
"يجب علينا جميعا أن نعلم أن الأمر إذا تعلق بجناب التوحيد وبقضية لا إله إلا الله وبتحقيق العبودية لله تبارك وتعالى فإننا لابد أن نجتنب الشبهات ولا نكتفي فقط بدائرة الحرام وهذه البرمجة العصبية وما يسمى بعلوم الطاقة تقوم على اعتقادات وعلى قضايا غيبية باطنية مثل الطاقة الكونية والشَكَرات والطاقة الأنثوية والذكرية، والإيمان بالأثير وقضايا كثيرة جداً، وقد روّج لها مع الأسف كثير من الناس مع أنه لا ينبغي بحال عمل دعاية لها ". وقال: " أعجب كيف بعد كل هذه الحجج يتشبث المدربون بتدريبات أقل ما يقال عنها أنها تافهة، فكيف وهي ذات جذور فلسفية عقدية ثيوصوفية خطيرة ؟! أنتم على ثغرة وأرجو أن أجد وقتاً للمساهمة ببيان خطرها للناس فليس وراء عدم كتابتي في هذا الموضوع إلا الانشغال الشديد".
* فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن المحمود
أستاذ العقيدة والمذاهب المعاصرة بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود
"أمرها بدأ يتكشّف.... نعم انقلوا عني يجب إيقاف هذه الدورات، وأنا أحيي القائمين على تحذير الناس منها وفقهم الله" 
· فضيلة الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد
يقول: "أي راحة هذه التي يريد بعض أتباع الـ NLP وغيرها أن يدخلوا المسلمين في متاهاتها؟؟؟!!! استرخي.. احلم.. وتخيل..! ثم إذا أوقظت للعمل ثاني يوم، وإذا واجهت الواقع راحت الأحلام والخيالات!! أتضحك على نفسك؟!! ما هذا الهراء الذي يقولونه.... فعلاً إنها مأساة عقل
* د.يوسف القرضاوي
"البرمجة اللغوية العصبية تغسل دماغ المسلم وتلقنه أفكارًا في اللاواعي ثم في عقله الواعي من بعد ذلك، ‏ مفاد هذه الأفكار أن هذا الوجود وجود واحد‏، ليس هناك رب ومربوب‏، وخالق ومخلوق‏، هناك وحدة وجود‏. إنها الأفكار القديمة التي قال بها دعاة وحدة الوجود‏، يقول بها هؤلاء عن طريق هذه البرمجة التي تقوم علي الإيحاء والتكرار، وغرس الأفكار في النفوس‏. إن برامجهم التي يعلمون بها الناس تقف وراءها أهداف خبيثة‏، ومقاصد بعيدة، وكل هذه ألوان من الغزو ويقصدون بها غزو العقل المسلم، وهو ما ينبغي أن نحرص على أن يظل بعيدا عن هذا الغزو‏". 
* د.وهبة الزحيلي
هل علوم الميتافيزيقيا حرام؟ هل علوم ما وراء الطبيعة والخوارق حلال أو حرام؟ وهل التلبثة (التواصل عن بعد)، قراءة الأفكارtelepathic، الخروج الأثيري عن الجسدout of body experience، تحريك الأشياء بالنظر، النظر المغناطيسي، اليوجا‏، ‏ والتنويم الإيحائي، التاي شي، الريكي، التشي كونغ، الماكروبيوتك، الشكرات، الطاقة الكونية، مسارات الطاقة، الين واليانغ.. لأني وجدت موقع يحرمها: موقع ‏(‏الأستاذة فوز كردي-السعودية‏‏)؟ 
فأجاب د.وهبة " هذه وسائل وهمية وإن ترتب عليها أحياناً بعض النتائج الصحيحة‏، ‏ ويحرم الاعتماد عليها وممارستها سواء بالخيال أو الفعل‏، ‏ فإن مصدر العلم الغيبي هو الله وحده‏، ومن اعتمد على هذه الشعوذات كفر بالله وبالوحي‏، ‏ كما ثبت في صحاح الأحاديث النبوية الواردة في العَّراف والكاهن ونحوهما". 
* فضيلة الشيخ عبد العزيز مصطفى
أستاذ التفسير وعلومه والكاتب المعروف
"أمر هذه الوافدات العقدية جميعها واضح الخطر، ولابد من تحذير الناس منها وطباعة هذا التحذير ليسهل تناوله ونشره"
* سعادة الدكتور عبد العزيز النغيمشي
الأستاذ المشارك بقسم علم النفس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود: 
"أكثر المتخصصين في علم النفس والطب النفسي وعلماء الشرع لم يدخلوا فيها ولم ينساقوا إليها برغم كثرة ما قيل عن منافعها، فانسياق النخبة أمر مهم جدًا، ونلاحظ أن معظم من انساق وراء البرمجة هم العوام
* فضيلة الشيخ خالد الشايع
يقول: "هذا الذي يسمى (علم البرمجة اللغوية العصبية) مما يجب تحذير أهل الإسلام من الاغترار بما فيه من الإيجابيات المغمورة بكثير من السلبيات
* كما أكد معالي الشيخ صالح الحصين وفضيلة الشيخ محمد العريفي، وفضيلة الشيخ صالح الفوزان وفضيلة الشيخ أحمد القاضي وفضيلة الشيخ عبد الله الدميجي وفضيلة الشيخ أحمد الحمدان وكوكبة من المتخصصين والمتخصصات في العقيدة والمذاهب المعاصرة على خطورتها وضرورة تحذير الناس من مخاطر الأفكار الوافدة كالبرمجة وأخواتها
· لفيف من الأستاذات من طالبات العلم الشرعي يؤيدن ويعاضدن: 
أبدى لفيف من الداعيات تأييدهن لضرورة التصدي للغزو الفكري المتمثل في هذا السيل الجارف من الدورات المشبوهة ومنهن:
* المتخصصات في الفقه وأصوله:
- الدكتورة فاطمة نصيف - الدكتورة الجوهرة المقاطي - الدكتورة بدرية البهكلي - الدكتورة وفاء الحمدان
* المتخصصات في التفسير وعلومه
- الدكتورة نور قارووت - الدكتورة سناء عابد- الدكتورة آمال نصير
* وأستاذات العقيدة: 
- الدكتورة زينب الحربي 
- الدكتورة عفاف مختار
- الدكتورة غربية الغربي
- الدكتورة شريفة السنيدي 
- الدكتورة لطيفة الصقير
- الدكتورة حياة با أخضر 
*وأستاذات الحديث وعلومه: 
- الدكتورة حصة الصغير 
- الدكتورة لطيفة القرشي
- الدكتورة أميرة الصاعدي 
* والداعية الأستاذة أسماء الرويشد، والدكتورة خديجة بابيضان، والداعية الأستاذة أناهيد السميري بعد اطلاعهن على حقائق هذا الفكر ومفردات دورة الفكر العقدي الوافد ومنهجية التعامل معه، وانطلقت مساهماتهن في تحذير المجتمع من خطر هذه الوافدات عن طريق التوعية بين الطالبات والمجتمع النسائي بشرائحه المختلفة في المحاضرات العامة. 
*أيّد عدد من المختصين في العلوم النفسية والطب النفسي التحذير من البرمجة اللغوية العصبية لما سببته من فوضى في البلاد ومنهم الاستشاريون النفسيون:
- د. طارق الحبيب
- د. يوسف عبدالغني
- د. عبد الرحمن ذاكر 
- د. خالد بازيد
* وأستاذات الصحة النفسية:
- د. انتصار الصبان 
- د. عزة حجازي
- الأستاذة هدى سيف الدين 
- الأستاذة وفاء طيبة
- الأستاذة سحر كردي 
* كما أيدت التحذير بشدة ورتبت لقاء خاصًًا لتوعية طالبات قسم علم النفس بجامعة الملك سعود الأستاذة موضي الدغيثر المتخصصة بعلم النفس والمهتمة بالتأصيل الإسلامي"
انتهى
أما بعد، فلا شيء يقال بعد كلام سادتنا وعلمائنا! ولا أجد بعد الاطالة ثم هذا البيان الا أن أختم الكلام بحمد الملك المنان، وسؤاله جل وعلا أن يصحف ويتجاوز عما وقع من الخطأ والزلل وأن يغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات جميعا وأن يرفع عنا تلك الفتنة قبل فوات الأوان
انه الحي القيوم الأحد الصمد، هو المولى وبه المستعان.
والحمد لله رب العالمين.
كتبه العبد الفقير وأتمه في السادس من ذي القعدة 1424 من هجرة سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وآله وصبحه أجمعين.

----------


## أبو الفداء

هل لي أن أطمع في نقد وتعقيب المشايخ الكرام على هذا البحث الحقير؟ 
(وأرجو المعذرة على طوله الزائد، كما أنبه الى أنه مع مطالعتي له - ولم أجد فرصة للمراجعة المتأنية بعد منذ كتبته وحتى الآن - ظهرت لي بعض لحون اعرابية وهفوات لغوية سببها العجلة في الكتابة) 
بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم وجعلني واياكم من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه، والذين لا يتعاونون الا على البر والتقوى وعلى كل خير وطاعة..

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

أحسنت وأصبت - لا فضّ فوك -
وأنا عبر هذا المجلس العلمي المبارك أعلن برائتي منها حيث لبّس عليّ سابقا بهذه التي تسمّى بالبرمجة اللغوية العصبية مما دعاني أن أحصل على عدة شهادات فيها آخرها شهادة مدرب ، ولكنني بعد أن درستها عن قرب تبيّن لي خبثها ونتنها ، وحبّذا  - أخي الكريم -
لو تستمر في استكمال بحثك هذا بالإطلاع على موقع الدكتورة الفاضلة فوز كردي حيث ضمّنته فتاوى وأبحاثًا ودراساتٍ متنوعة تكشف عوار هذه الدورات المزعومة ، شاكرًا لك نقولاتك السابقة عن الدكتورة فوز ، وعن غيرها .. 
وأنقل فتوى واحدة من ضمن فتاوى لجمع كبير من أهل العلم وغيرهم في التحذير من هذه الدورات ، وهذه الفتوى للشيخ الدكتور عبدالرحمن المحمود    
وهذا نصّ كلامه :
(أمرها بدأ يتكشّف .... نعم انقلوا عني يجب إيقاف هذه الدورات ، وأنا أحيي القائمين على تحذير الناس منها وفقهم الله) ا. هـ .  
وأقول عن بحثك هذا  بأنه بحث شافٍ كافٍ - بارك الله فيك -
وإليك هذا الموقع المعنون بالفكر العقدي الوافد ومنهجية التعامل معه
http://www.alfowz.com/

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> سئلت الدكتورة حفظها الله عن بعض دورات تحفيظ القرءان في شهر واحد هذه:
> السؤال:
> "أستاذتنا الفاضلة د. فوز كردي
> الرجاء إفادتنا حول الدورات الإبداعية لحفظ القرآن الكريم؛ خاصة بأن الدكتور (****) محاضر في معهد (****) وسيرته الذاتية مرفقة في الإعلان عن هذه الدورة. مع التوضيح إن أمكن ذلك.
> وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء" 
> الجواب:
> "دورات أفكار إبداعية لحفظ القرآن هي من دورات البرمجة اللغوية العصبية وتأخذ حكمها المبين في الموقع من أقوال أهل العلم ، بل هي أشد منها باطلا لما فيها من صرف الناس عن هدي الرسول والسلف الصالح في حفظ القرآن المبني على التدبر والفهم إلى ما يدعى من الحفظ السريع بمهارة التنفس واللاواعي وقد اختبرت شخصياً أعداد ممن ظنوا أنهم استفادوا وتبين لهم أنهم إنما صرفوا عن السنة إلى البدعة وعن الافتقار لله والدعاء إلى الثقة بالنفس والقدرات وغير ذلك ، والمدرب كان من المحاضرين في معهد **** وقت ما كان يدرس القراءات التي لم يعد لها وقتاُ في جدول دورات البرمجة على ما يبدو ... والله المستعان ".


نقل مسدد من ضمن النقولات الكثيرة - سددك الله -
وهذا رابط للسؤال من موقع الدكتورة :
http://www.alfowz.com/index.php?opti...id=97&Itemid=1

----------


## الجواد المغربي

زد على ما قال أبو الفداء هذا الذي تجده هنا في الرابط 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....5164#post95164

----------


## الليث ابن سراج

بارك الله فيك أخي أبا الفداء

----------


## مغترب

أخي الكريم

بالنسبة لمثل دورات تحفيظ القرآن، فهذه نتائجها مؤقتة جدا كما حكى غير واحد، ويتفلت القرآن والعلم بعدها بسرعة شديدة. ومن يريد أن يحفظ القرآن ويتمكن منه، فعليه بعلم يسمونه البرمجة الموريتانية. فالأم توقظ ابنها قبل الفجر بساعتين ونصف، وتبدأ بترديد الآيات معه حتى طلوع الشمس تقريبا، وتستمر على هذا الحال مدة سنتين دون انقطاع أبدا، وبعدها لا يمكن أن يخطئ في آية.

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيك، معلوم ما لمسلمة شنقيط من عناية فائقة بالحفظ واجادته، وما أحسن أن نتعلم ذلك منهم، بعيدا عن غثاء الدجاجلة والأفاكين الذين تاجروا بالدين.. جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## مغترب

> بارك الله فيك، معلوم ما لمسلمة شنقيط من عناية فائقة بالحفظ واجادته، وما أحسن أن نتعلم ذلك منهم، بعيدا عن غثاء الدجاجلة والأفاكين الذين تاجروا بالدين.. جزاك الله خيرا.


وبارك فيك.
إذا  جاء اليوم الذي يصبح فيه طلبة العلم والعلماء حريصين على تفقيه أهاليهم أمور دينهم، عندها من الممكن أن نكرر التجربة الموريتانية ونتجاوزها أيضا، لأن ظروفنا أحسن من ظروفهم بكثير. فهل نحن نقوم بدورنا فعلا تجاه تفقيه أهالينا؟ اطلب من أي طالب علم أن يعرض عليك أثره العلمي على أهله، وسترى أننا مقصرون جدا للأسف الشديد. بل ستجد أن بعضهم لا يتقن قراءة القرآن بالشكل المطلوب!
وقد يقول قائل: "إنك لا تهدي من أحببت"، وكأن صاحبنا قد بذل وسعه وأجهد نفسه بالهداية كما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وقد صعبت على الشيخ الددو مسألة من المسائل وعمره حين ذاك لا يتجاوز التاسعة، فجاءت "جدته" فنظمت له المسألة ومازال يرددها حتى يومنا الحالي. لذلك نحن نريد أن نوجد مثل هذه البيئات في بلادنا.

----------


## أبو الفداء

الحمد لله
مازلت أطمع في مزيد من مداخلات المشايخ الكرام والاخوة الفضلاء، فالموضوع خطير، بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## الخلافة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

عندي سؤال مهم جدا أخي أبا الفداء




> كتبه العبد الفقير وأتمه في السادس من ذي القعدة 1824 من هجرة سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وآله وصبحه أجمعين


هل هذا بالتقويم السرياني؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو الفداء

أضحك الله سنك ..
يبدو ذلك (ابتسامة)
شكر الله لك التنبيه .. سأصلحه الآن.

----------


## تيم الله

السلام عليكم

أسأل الله تعالى أن يثيبك بنيتك أخي الكريم خيراً.

إطالتك أخي الكريم وخلط التقنيات والمبادئ المطروحة بعضها ببعض يصعّب عملية الرد.

الأمور ليست بالشكل الذي الذي تفضلت به، ونحن بحاجة إلى دراسة وبحث منضبط بشكل حقيقي وموضوعي، يضع الفوائد ويذكر بمقابله السيئات، فهذا هو منهج ديننا الذي نعرف.
وبفعلنا هذا فإننا نكون أنصفنا وعدلنا وبالتالي فإخوتنا سينصتون لنا بإذن الله تعالى أكثر.

بالمناسبة، البرمجة اللغوية العصبية ليس المقصود بها (بالأصل) أن يبرمجك المعالج، ولكن أن يبرمج الشخص نفسه بالعبارات التي يُسمعها لنفسه ويكررها. وطبعاً كما تفضلت فيها الكثير من الخلل .

أتفق معك في الكثير الكثير مما ذكرت، ولكني أختلف معك في أسلوب الطرح الذي يري القارئ -أثناء تفصيلك- بأن هذا كله شيطاني جملة وتفصيلاً، وهذا غير صحيح. مع أنك ذكرت في البداية أن هناك فوائد قليلة، ولكن عموم الطرح برأيي يحتاج إلى إعادة ضبط وتنظيم وتبويب، ولكنه جهد مشكور حقيقةً، لا سيما أنك تطرقت لموضوع ما زال خوضنا فيه ضعيف جداً، فبارك الله بك .

أخي الكريم، لعلي من أكثر الناس الذين يرون خطر تلك الدعوات المعاصرة، ولكني أرفض الأسلوب الذي يتم اتباعه من قبل إخوتنا المسلمين، فهو حقيقة يفتن الناس أكثر من أن ينفعهم.. لماذا؟

هناك أخي الكريم -على سبيل المثال- من أخذ من إخوتنا دورات تنمية بشرية تتعلق بالبرمجة اللغوية العصبية وبتقنيات نفسية عامةً، واستفادوا وأفادوا واستطاعوا أن بفضل الله تعالى أن يبتعدوا تماماً عن كل ما يمس التوحيد أو يتناقض معه، وتعاملوا مع الوضع بما يتعلق فقط بناحية التدبير والتخطيط المشروع، وليس برفع قدرات البشر الذاتية بشكل منفصل عن الاستعانة بالله تعالى بل من منطلق ( استعن بالله ولا تعجز )، وضمن المفهوم الشرعي. 

بالتالي من كانت له خبرة مع استشاريين نفسيين واجتماعيين في هذا المجال من الحريصين على سلامة التوحيد سيجدون أنك ما أنصفت من هذه الناحية، بالتالي تفوتهم الفائدة الحقيقية بين سطورك، لذا لا بد أن نضيف لبحث من هذا النوع نص يتحدث عن الحالات المعتدلة .
وأنا شخصياً خبرت من استفاد أيما استفادة في حل مشكلات اجتماعية كانت تؤرقه، بفضل الله تعالى.

البرمجة اللغوية العصبية ترجع إلى أن يبرمج الشخص نفسه (لا يبرمجه المعالج وإلا فذاك التنويم المغناطيسي، وهما متقاربان) وذلك بأن يكرر العبارات الإيجابية، ويتوقف عن تكرار العبارات السلبية، وفي ديننا لا شيء يعدل تكرار ما سنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من تسبيحات وأذكار عموماً (وطبعاً نسميها باسمها كما هي في ديننا الحنيف) . وهذا لا أجد فيه ما يتناقض مع ديننا الحنيف من حيث الأخذ بالأسباب، ومن حيث الالتزام بالتفاؤل، وحسن الظن بالله تعالى، وتمجيده وتوقيره وتكبيرة بكرة وعشياً.

أما بالنسبة للطاقة الكونية، وهذه أخطرها على الإطلاق.. فهي كما تفضلت به المراد والغاية.. حيث المطلوب هو أن يعي الإنسان قدراته وطاقته الداخلية وارتباطها بالطاقة الكونية الواعية، أو ما يسمونه الوعي الكوني، وهذا الوعي الكوني هو الإله ( سبحان الله وتعالى عما يصفون )، و"لا إله إلا الله" عندهم تعني بالضبط "لا وجود إلا الوجود"، وبالنسبة لهم إذا وعي الإنسان لهذه الطاقة أدرك بأنه هو وهذه الطاقة الكونية سواء، أي.. هو وهذا "الإله" سواء! 
هم حقيقة لا يؤمنون بالله تعالى، ولكن يقولون لك هذا الذي تسميه إله هو الوعي الكوني، وهو أنت وأنت هو، وهم يرون أن الأديان والشرائع تحد من قدرتك لاكتشاف هذه الطاقة الكونية في داخلك، ولهذا حراكهم في مجتمعاتنا يتسم بالخبث والمداهنة وعدم التصريح، وأتحدث عن خبرة معهم.. بقيت ضمن مجموعتهم -عبر النت-بشكل كامن فقط لأدرس وضعهم، ولما بدأت أصرح بما عندي وأناقش مؤخراً، كان الجواب الصريح.. "الإله كذبة ووهم" "أنت الإله"، سبحانه وتعالى عما يصفون، وهذا لا يصرحون به عبر الإعلام العربي، بل هو يمجدون سنة رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام، ولكن حقيقة يعتبرونه كشأن "بوذا" أو "أوشو".. استطاع أن يتصل ويتواصل مع الوعي الكوني في الوجود وفي داخله، فخرجت منه هذه المعرفة المقدسة!

الآن.. فيما يتعلق بمسألة الطاقة الكونية تحديداً.. أريد أن أنبهك أخي والقراء إلى مسألة، وأتمنى أن تعوها، وأزعم أني أتحدث عن خبرة، أخي الكريم، وجود خلل وانحراف في مبدأ ما -كائن ما كان- لا يعني بأنه كله منحرف وكل ما فيه وهم.

مثال:
تصور في زمن ماضٍ وجود جماعة من البشر عبدت الشمس وربطت معتقدات منحرفة بشأنها، واكتشفت كذلك طاقة الشمس وبدأت ترى نفعها وتستخدمها مع إضافة قدسية ومعتقدات باطلة وهمية بشأنها، ثم جاءت جماعة موحِّدة وبدأت تنكر هذا الشرك والكفر وتدعو إلى التوحيد الصافي وبدأت تدعو الناس الذين استفادوا فعلاً من طاقة الشمس إلى نبذ استخدام هذه الطاقة الشمسية لأنها رجز من عمل الشيطان، وكفر و..! 
فما رأيك بموقف هذه الجماعة الموحدة من الطاقة الشمسية التي كلنا يعرف اليوم منافعها بعد أن لم يتبقى من يعبد مصدرها (الشمس) ؟! 
أرجو أن تكون الفكرة قد وصلت.

صدق أو لا تصدق.. وإن لم يثبت بعد بأدوات القياس العلمي التجريبي المعاصرة، الطاقة الكونية حق، وهي ليست سوى خلق من خلق الله تعالى، وليست حتى الروح.. وما أوتينا من العلم إلا قليلاً.

وبالمناسبة، طاقة الين واليانج كذلك حقيقة، وهي حقيقة مذكورة في القرآن الكريم، والعلم الطبيعي التجريبي يؤكدها، وهي طاقة الذكر والأنثى، فأنت كرجل دماغك ينقسم إلى شقين شق ذكري وشق أنثوي مع غلبة الشق الذكري، وهكذا النباتات والحيوانات.. وكل شيء، كل شيء ذكر وأنثى! وهذا علم كأي علم، لا حرج إن سبقتنا إليه وإلى تفصيلاته أمة من الأمم وإن كانت كافرة.. فإن تم إلصاق معتقدات باطلة فيه نفضناها.. ما لنا ومالها، ولكن أن نرفضه جملة وتفصيلاً، فهذا ليس من دين الله في شيء: 

(وَمِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَا زَوْجَيْنِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ) (سورة الذاريات: 49)

لذا أنا أرفض أن نضع كل معتقداتهم جملة وتفصيلا في سلة واحدة ونكفر بها من حيث المبدأ والأصل! بل نكفر بها من حيث الخلل والانحراف والشرك، وننظر ونتأمل، هل من خير فيها، هل من علم ممكن أن ننتفع به! هل من حكمة نحن أولى بها، وهكذا.

برأيي أننا بحاجة لأسلوب علمي وموضوعي أكثر في مواجهة هؤلاء الذين أتفق معك بوجوب التحذير منهم، ففتنتهم شديدة، وما زلتُ أتابعهم وأدرس معتقداتهم الباطلة.. والخطر فيها يا أخي الكريم أنّها مبنية فعلاً على حقائق، على أشياء يتم اختبارها فعلاً . وإني أربأ بك أن تنكر بدون علم، ولكن أدعوك أن تتريث .

إن شئت عرفتك على مصادرهم الخطرة الحقيقية.. وسترى وتسمع عجباً! ولكن تحتاج أن تتريث، وتستمع لفترة من الزمن، ولا تتعجل.. وتستعين بالله كي لا تُفتَن.

فلولا أنّ فيها فتنة حقيقية لوضعت الروابط ههنا، والله المستعان .

ليست المشكلة في الشاكرات بحد ذاتها، وما نقلت من أسئلة ليست أصل فيها، لا! 
وأعلم من لا يوجِب هذه الأشياء كلها التي نقلتها لفتح الشاكرات.. بل بالعكس، يكفي أن تكون إنساناً يبتعد عن الحرام كلياً، ويأكل الحلال الطيب، ويحرك بدنه بشكل سليم (تمارس الرياضة من سباحة أو مشي أو أي رياضة مفيدة)، وتتنفس بشكل سليم منتظم ( ثلث لطعامك وثلث لشرابك وثلث لنفسك)، وراضٍ عن الله تعالى وعن قضائه وقدره، ومتوكل عليه عز وجل وحسَن الظن به تبارك وتعالى، وتدفع بالتي هي أحسن السيئة مع من أوجب الله تعالى عليك أن تفعل معهم.. ومستجيب لشرع الله تعالى لتكون هذه الشاكرات مفتوحة، وبالتالي تكون بصحة جيدة، وعندها إن شاء الله تعالى وأراد هو يصلك بأي "عالم" يريد أن يوصلك به أو يحدث كرامات، أو تكون صافي النفس فترى الرؤى، أو تكون ممن رقاهم بإذن الله تعالى نافعة.. بمعنى أوضح وحتى لا يفهم كلامي بشكل خاطئ تكون ولياً صالحاً ربانياً يقدم شرع الله تعالى وسنة رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام بدون زيادة أو نقصان، ولا تطلب كرامة سوى الاستقامة (الاستقامة هي الكرامة الحقيقية التي يطلبها أولياء الله الصالحين) ولا تلتفت لأي كرامة مادية لأنها ليست مبتغاك، ولكن وجه الله تعالى ورضوانك هو مقصودك . 

ولا ليس بالضرورة أن تحب الكفار وتواليهم حتى تفتح الشاكرات، لأن بغضك لهم في الله لا يخلق حالة من الصراع في داخلك (الصراع الداخلي هو ما يسد هذه الشاكرات)، لأنك إن كنت مؤمنا صحيح التوحيد فهذا لن يكون وإن كانا أبويك، بل ستسلم كما أسلم أبوك ابراهيم عليه السلام.. وستتجاوز بإذن الله تعالى الموضوع، ولكن الذي يؤثر على طاقتك وصحتك وقلبك وإيمانك هو إساءتك لمن طلب الله تعالى منك أن تحسن إليهم.. كالوالدين، الإخوة في الله.. وهكذا، وإساءتك لهؤلاء تنشئ نوع من الصراع الداخلي في نفسك يصيبك بالنتيجة بخلل في هذه الطاقة.. وبالمرض البدني . 

والنيرفانا بحقيقتها -البعيدة عن المعتقدات- لا تعدو عن كونها حالة ذوقية تأملية (التأمل التجاوزي) يصبح الإنسان فيها في حالة فناء عما حوله عن كل ما حوله، فإن كان مسلما موحداً وكان يردد اسم ( الله ) فهو في فنائه عما حوله لن يشعر إلا بالله عز وجل لا شيء إلا الله (وهذا ما سبب الفتنة لكثير من الصوفيين وجعلهم يرون الله في كل شيء فهم حقيقةً لا يرون من خلال تلك الحالة التجاوزية إلا ما كان في وعيهم قبل الوصول إليها -الله-، ولا يرون بوعيهم أنفسهم.. لا شيء إلا الله عز وجل، والأمر أعقد من أن يُشرَح، وهو فتنة حقيقةً )! 

وإن كان الشخص ملحداً ويردد "أوم" فقط باعتبارها أحرف كونية.. وباعتبار أن هذه الأحرف لها أسرارها ( وحقيقة للأحرف أسرار فعلاً ) فهو سيفني في اللاشيء وفيما يسميه الوعي الكوني ! بالتالي فـ"لا وجود إلا الوجود" ولهذا هؤلاء يحبون كثيراً ذكر "لا إله إلا الله" ولكن ضمن معنى لا وجود إلا الوجود فهذا مبلغهم من العلم الذي فرحوا به!! فهم لا يعبدون الله الذي نعبد، سبحانه وتعالى عما يصفون. 

طبعاً، أنا لا أبرر ولا أدعو لهذه الأشياء ( التأمل التجاوزي ) أو ( الخلوة ) أو كائن ما كان، ولكني أدعو إلى أن نفهم ونعي ما يجري بشكل دقيق، مستعينين بالله تعالى ونتريث قبل أن نطلق أحكامنا مفصّلة . 

فالذي اختبر علاجاً طبياً عن طريق فتح الشاكرات عن طريق طبيب مسلم أو طبيبة مسلمة باعتباره أخذ بالأسباب (الطاقة الكونية كمخلوق تماماً كما الطاقة الشمسية)، فهو لن يهتم بقراءة هذا المقال عندما يرى هذه النبرة الهجومية التي ننكر كل نفع! وبالتالي سيفوته التنبيه الحقيقي والخطر الحقيقي، وبالتالي سنكون سبب في فتنته أكثر من توعيته .


إن عبد الناس الشمس وطاقتها وقدسوها.. فلا ننكر على غيرهم استخدام الطاقة الشمسية باعتبارها خلق من خلق الله تعالى يسخرونها بما يرضي الله تعالى.

يا إخوتي لن ينفع هذا الأسلوب، الفتنة ستكون شديدة، ويجب أن نكون مؤهلين حقاً. ولا أنصح كل أخ أو كل أخت بالبحث فيما عند أؤلئك القوم لأن كتاباتهم معتقداتهم فتنة حقيقية أنصح بالابتعاد عنها . والبرمجة اللغوية العصبية -كما يتم ترويجها- وقانون الجذب هي أبواب، من بدأ ثم تابع.. تاه وقد لا يرجع، وأقل ما قد يحدث لك إن تابعت مع هؤلاء القوم.. هو أن تستثقل العبادات والصلوات والفرائض.. هذا إن لم تستطع التخلي عنها .

لأن الصلوات والعبادات مجرد مدخل ابتدائي للبشر (كما يقولون)، و"إنسان العصر الجديد" لا يحتاجها، تماماً كما يقول منحرفو الصوفية الذين يرون بأنهم "وصلوا"، وأن تلك الصلوات إنما كانت مجرد وسيلة، وما أن تصل فأنت لست بحاجة إليها !

الأمر بحاجة إلى مشروع وحملة للتوعية، ولكن قبل التوعية نحتاج للدراسة العلمية العقلانية والموضوعية المتأنية . وأنصح من يجد في نفسه رسوخ في العلم والإيمان والتوحيد، ملة وشريعة أن يدرس ويبحث، وعداه لا يفعل.

والله المستعان، وهو أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك الله خيرا.
وأرجو أن تعذرني إن لمست شدة مني في الجواب ... 
قولك وفقك الله:



> صدق أو لا تصدق.. وإن لم يثبت بعد بأدوات القياس العلمي التجريبي المعاصرة، الطاقة الكونية حق، وهي ليست سوى خلق من خلق الله تعالى، وليست حتى الروح.. وما أوتينا من العلم إلا قليلاً.


لا والله لا أصدق حتى يأتيني برهان على وجودها يرقى للاستدلال! ثم ما معنى الطاقة أصلا؟؟؟ الطاقة بلغة الفيزياء (كالحرارة والضوء والصوت والكهرباء) كيانات فزيقية ملموسة محسوسة لا يخالف في وجودها وتأثيرها المادي أحد!! فهل هذا طريق إثباتهم لوجود تلك (الطاقات) المزعومة؟؟؟ 
هذه "الطاقة" وعلاقتها بما أسموه بالشاكرات ونحو ذلك = اعتقاد غيبي عند الهندوس له أصوله العميقة في فلسفاتهم، وما أسهل أن يعبث الشيطان بمن عنده هذا المعتقد، يستدرجه - بحيله وألاعيبه - إلى الوثنية استدراجا!!! 
الأدلة عند المسلمين ثلاثة أصناف يا أخي الفاضل: أدلة حسية وأدلة عقلية، وأدلة نصية من الوحي المعصوم. فإن كان الشيء لم يثبت بالطريق الأولى ولا بالطريق الثانية ولا بالثالثة، فمن أين يأتي القول به وإثباته ؟؟؟؟؟




> وبالمناسبة، طاقة الين واليانج كذلك حقيقة، وهي حقيقة مذكورة في القرآن الكريم، والعلم الطبيعي التجريبي يؤكدها، وهي طاقة الذكر والأنثى، فأنت كرجل دماغك ينقسم إلى شقين شق ذكري وشق أنثوي مع غلبة الشق الذكري، وهكذا النباتات والحيوانات.. وكل شيء، كل شيء ذكر وأنثى! وهذا علم كأي علم، لا حرج إن سبقتنا إليه وإلى تفصيلاته أمة من الأمم وإن كانت كافرة.. فإن تم إلصاق معتقدات باطلة فيه نفضناها.. ما لنا ومالها، ولكن أن نرفضه جملة وتفصيلاً، فهذا ليس من دين الله في شيء


أخي الفاضل، الين واليانج ليس "طاقة" أصلا، وإنما هو فلسفة صينية تنص على أن كل شيء في الوجود قوامه القطبية، وأنها أصل نشأة الكون.. أي أن الوجود كله كائن على شقين مستويين، سالب وموجب، هما في اتزان دائم.. ومن صورهما: الذكر والأنثى في كثير من الكائنات، وكذا الضوء والظلام، والعلو والدنو، والحر والبرد ... إلخ!
وهذا المبدأ - إن أخرجنا منه ما ليس داخلا فيه كذات الله تعالى التي هي عندهم حقيقة الوجود نفسه، وقولهم بأن أصل نشأة الكون تقوم على ذلك المبدأ ونحو ذلك مما يأفكون - ليس مردودا بالجملة، إذ توازن الأضداد والقطبية أمر مشاهد في كثير مما خلق الله في الكون ولا ننكره! ولكن قولك إنها طاقة ليس بصحيح، وقولك (كل شيء كل شيء ذكر وأنثى) ليس بصحيح على هذا الإطلاق! 
أما قولك هذا علم كأي علم، فيا سيدي الفاضل، التنجيم Astrology والكهانة والسحر علوم أيضا، فهل تقبل نشرها وتعاطيها والنظر فيها لمجرد أنها "علم كأي علم"؟؟
أربأ بك أخي الفاضل عن المنافحة عن هذه الأشياء.



> والخطر فيها يا أخي الكريم أنّها مبنية فعلاً على حقائق، على أشياء يتم اختبارها فعلاً


هذا الذي تصفه بأنه حقائق أعرفه يا أخي الفاضل وقد وقفتُ عليه.. وليس فيه دلالة على ما يعتقدون، إذ من السهولة بمكان أن يكون كثيرا من هذا الذي يرون من تلاعب الشياطين .. وإلا فما أسهل أن يقول قائل إن الاستغاثة بالحسين أو بالعذراء - مثلا - وطلب الشفاء منها = أمر مجرب مشاهد قد برأ بسببه آلاف من الناس (وقد رأوا ما يزعمونه حقيقة: أن برأ رجل مشلول أو مريض بمجرد أن استغاث بمعبوده ووثنه!)! فهل عند هؤلاء طريق حسي إمبريقي على طريقة العلم الطبيعي ليثبتوا صحة ما يزعمون من أسباب كذا وأسباب كذا؟؟ كلا ليس لديهم إلا قولهم: جربناه فرأيناه ينفع!! ما أكثر ما جربه الناس من خرافات في طول تاريخ البشرية وعرضه ووجدوه ينفع!! وما أوسع ما دخل على أمم الأرض من ضلالات وخرافات بسبب هذا المبدأ في الاستدلال على صحة الغيبيات (التي تقوم عليها مللهم)! ولا تزال تلك الأشياء ضربا من الغيبيات المحضة حتى يثبت وجودها بالمشاهدة والحس!! فإما النص وإما الحس، وإلا فلا!
وهذه هي المشكلة في الحقيقة، ليس تحت هؤلاء في أكثر هذه المزاعم قاعدة صحيحة من الاستدلال الحسي المعتبر، الذي به يثبت علماء الطبيعيات وجود نوع ما من أنواع الطاقة.. ولا حتى يقفون على مفهوم صحيح - فزيقيا - لمعنى الطاقة نفسه الذي يدندنون حوله، حتى يمكننا أن نقبل ما عندهم ونجتهد لتنقيته من أصوله الوثنية عند أصحابه في بلاد المشرق الأقصى! طريقة القوم في الاستدلال فاسدة فلسفيا من الأساس .. 
ولا يعني هذا بطلان سائر ما يزعمون، ولا حتى فساد سائر فلسفاتهم بالضرورة! ولكنني أتكلم ههنا على مزاعم بعينها، صارت أصلا من أصول ما يسمى بالبرمجة اللغوية، وأصبح الناس يعدونها - من فتنتهم بها - علما ينتفع الناس به وليست من ذلك في شيء، وإنما هي فلسفة غيبية ماورائية قديمة ذات منبت وثني، وهي باب يفضي بالمسلمين إلى الهلكة في دينهم - بشهادتك أنت نفسك!



> لتكون هذه الشاكرات مفتوحة، وبالتالي تكون بصحة جيدة،


سبحان الله! ألا ترى أنك الآن تبني تقريرك على أساس اعتقاد مسبق في صحة هذه الشاكرات! فما دليلك الحسي - ولا أقول النصي إذ ما في هذا الشأن من نص! - على وجود هذه الأشياء وعلى أنها مختصة بما يزعمون فضلا عن دليل وجودها حيث يزعمون؟؟؟؟ يا أخي الشاكرا هذه بزعم الهنود = منابع ونقاط إرسال واستقبال لتلك "الطاقة" المزعومة واقعة في مواضع محددة من سطح جسد أثيري Etheric يزعمون أن لكل إنسان جسدا من هذا الصنف كما لو كان في عالم موازي لعالمنا أو نحو ذلك!! ولعلهم يقصدون به الروح بالأساس، التي هي حقيقة الحياة في أجساد البشر! وهي عند الهندوس وسائل الاتصال والامتزاج بالآلهة! فبأي شيء تثبت صحة مزاعمهم في عمل هذه الشاكرات (بخلاف قولهم كما قال غيرهم جربناها فنفعت)؟ هل رأيت من قبل شاكرات "مفتوحة" أو "مقفولة"؟؟؟
انظر على أي شيء تضع قدمك يا أخي الكريم!! 
أما قولك:



> وعندها إن شاء الله تعالى وأراد هو يصلك بأي "عالم" يريد أن يوصلك به أو يحدث كرامات، أو تكون صافي النفس فترى الرؤى، أو تكون ممن رقاهم بإذن الله تعالى نافعة


فهل هذا من العلم يا أخي الفاضل؟ هل المطلوب الآن أن نفسر الكرامات والرؤى الصالحة (ولا أدري ما تقصد بالاتصال بأي عالم آخر!!) في ضوء الشاكرات وفلسفات الطاقة الهندية؟؟؟؟ أهذا هو النفع الذي تريدنا أن نأخذه من عندهم ؟؟؟




> ولا ليس بالضرورة أن تحب الكفار وتواليهم حتى تفتح الشاكرات، لأن بغضك لهم في الله لا يخلق حالة من الصراع في داخلك (الصراع الداخلي هو ما يسد هذه الشاكرات)،


أي علم هذا يا أخي ؟؟؟ سبحان الله! أنت تقرر اعتقادا بأن الشاكرات لا تنفتح من حب كذا أو بغض كذا ولكن الصراع الداخلي هو الذي يسدها!! بالله عليك إن لم يكن هذا اعتقادا فلسفيا مأخوذا بحروفه من كتب الأوبانيشاد ونصوص التانترا السانسكريتية القديمة عند الهندوس، فمن أين جئتَ به وما دليلك على صحته؟؟؟؟؟



> والنيرفانا بحقيقتها -البعيدة عن المعتقدات- لا تعدو عن كونها حالة ذوقية تأملية (التأمل التجاوزي) يصبح الإنسان فيها في حالة فناء عما حوله عن كل ما حوله، فإن كان مسلما موحداً وكان يردد اسم ( الله ) فهو في فنائه عما حوله لن يشعر إلا بالله عز وجل لا شيء إلا الله


!!! سبحان الملك! والآن تثبت للنيرفانا - التي هي عبث شيطاني بالأساس - حقيقة بعيدة عن المعتقدات!! ما هذا يا أخي؟؟ هذا الذي تصفه هو في الحقيقة إلى مس الشيطان أقرب، والذي غرق في البدع، كبدعة اليوجا التي بدعها الهندوس (وأصفها ههنا بالبدعة على اعتبار إرادتهم التقرب إلى الله بها، وما أنزل الله بها من سلطان)، والذكر باسم الله المجرد مما بدعته الصوفية = واعتقد أن هذا العمل يرقى بنفسه وروحه إلى عالم روحي آخر، وتشوف إلى تحصيل أثره في نفسه من غيرما دليل إلا ما قرأ عند هؤلاء وهؤلاء - وهو معنى هذه النيرفانا التي تثبتها أنت الآن - هذا خليق بأن تتخبطه الشياطين، تدخله في "عالم آخر" يحس به ويراه بالفعل، نسأل الله العافية!! 
ليس للنيرفانا هذه حقيقة إلا في عقائد القوم، وهذا الأثر الذي يكون من أعمالهم تلك = واقع محسوس ومشاهد وبالتجربة (على طريقة القوم في الاستدلال)، فإن قبلت بمثل هذه الأدلة مزاعمهم في هذا، فتأمل فيما يلزمك قبوله بنفس هذا الصنف من الأدلة!!




> وإن كان الشخص ملحداً ويردد "أوم" فقط باعتبارها أحرف كونية.. وباعتبار أن هذه الأحرف لها أسرارها ( وحقيقة للأحرف أسرار فعلاً ) فهو سيفني في اللاشيء وفيما يسميه الوعي الكوني ! بالتالي فـ"لا وجود إلا الوجود" ولهذا هؤلاء يحبون كثيراً ذكر "لا إله إلا الله" ولكن ضمن معنى لا وجود إلا الوجود فهذا مبلغهم من العلم الذي فرحوا به!! فهم لا يعبدون الله الذي نعبد، سبحانه وتعالى عما يصفون.


ثم تثبت نفعا للذكر بكلمة (أوم) التي هي عند الهندوس إسم معبودهم!! سبحان الملك! ماذا بقي بعد هذا؟؟؟
تريدني الآن أن أقبل منك أنه إن كان الشخص ملحدا وردد (أوم) فسيفنى فناءً باطلا، بينما المسلم إن رددها معتقدا في وجود الله فسيفنى فناء صحيحا؟ 
نعم للحروف أسرار ولا شك.. وللطلاسمات التي يرددها السحرة أثرها على الشياطين - وليست إلا أنساقا من الحروف والأرقام - وهي علم واسع يعد الاشتغال به عندنا من السبع الموبقات!! فانظر في أي دائرة من دوائر العلم يتحرك هؤلاء!



> فالذي اختبر علاجاً طبياً عن طريق فتح الشاكرات عن طريق طبيب مسلم أو طبيبة مسلمة باعتباره أخذ بالأسباب (الطاقة الكونية كمخلوق تماماً كما الطاقة الشمسية)، فهو لن يهتم بقراءة هذا المقال عندما يرى هذه النبرة الهجومية التي ننكر كل نفع! وبالتالي سيفوته التنبيه الحقيقي والخطر الحقيقي، وبالتالي سنكون سبب في فتنته أكثر من توعيته


قياسك تلك الطاقات على طاقة الشمس قياس فاسد أصلا. أثبت لي وجود تلك الطاقة الكونية كما ثبت - بالحس والمشاهدة من قديم الزمان - وجود الطاقة الشمسية = وستجدني معك من المؤمنين!! أما التعامل مع هذه الغيبيات - ولا تزال من يوم أن بدعها الهندوس من ثلاثة آلاف سنة وإلى اليوم غيبيات ولو كرهتَ - بتلك الصورة العمياء، بدعوى أن نأخذ ما ينعنا = فلا!! 



> يا إخوتي لن ينفع هذا الأسلوب، الفتنة ستكون شديدة، ويجب أن نكون مؤهلين حقاً. ولا أنصح كل أخ أو كل أخت بالبحث فيما عند أؤلئك القوم لأن كتاباتهم معتقداتهم فتنة حقيقية أنصح بالابتعاد عنها . والبرمجة اللغوية العصبية -كما يتم ترويجها- وقانون الجذب هي أبواب، من بدأ ثم تابع.. تاه وقد لا يرجع، وأقل ما قد يحدث لك إن تابعت مع هؤلاء القوم.. هو أن تستثقل العبادات والصلوات والفرائض.. هذا إن لم تستطع التخلي عنها


بارك الله فيك وشكر لك نصيحتك هذه، التي لم أخرج - حقيقة - من مشاركتك إلا بها.. 
وأرى يا أخي الكريم - واعذرني على شدتي في ردي عليك فإنما أنا لك أخ ناصح - أنك تحتاج إلى الوقوف على هذه النصيحة مرارا قبل أن تفتنك هذه الأشياء عن دينك، فإني والله أخاف عليك ... 
أسأل الله لي ولك الثبات وحسن الخاتمة. ويكفيني شهادتك بأنها أبواب يجذب بعضها بعضا، فهذا - وربي - خير دليل على صحة ما نقول به من منعها مطلقا سدا للذريعة وصيانة لدين المسلمين، والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## تيم الله

> بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك الله خيرا.
> وأرجو أن تعذرني إن لمست شدة مني في الجواب ...


لك سبعون عذراً يا أخي إن شاء الله تعالى -عن طيب خاطر-، ولك الصلاحيات -غصباً عن رأسي-، فاشتد كما تشاء . 
وبارك الله فيك وهدانا وإياك إلى الحق وإلى اتباع أحسن القول، ورزقنا الحلم وسعة الصدر. 
أما بعد،
كان من الإنصاف والعدل أن تأخذ مشاركتي ككل، فهذا الذي قبلته من كلامي في الآخر هو حقيقةً يلخص مضمون مقصدي! ولكنك لم تفعل.. بل تجاهلت تماماً كل تحذيراتي المتكررة بين الفقرات واعتبرت شرحي لبعض معتقداتهم إضفاء للشرعية عليها جملةً ! 
بترت تماماً الأجزاء التي أحذر فيها وأبين الانحراف (لم تعطها أي قيمة!)، واجتزأت فقط ما يمكن أن تبني عليه تشنيعاً عليّ بشكل مبتور عن سياقه العام بل وعن ذات سياقه الذي ذكر فيه، ثم قلت في النهاية.. لم أجد من مفيد إلا الفقرة الأخيرة، وكأن الفقرة الأخيرة سقطت سهواً مني ! وبصراحة.. أسلوبك هذا غير مشجع على إكمال الحوار ! 
لا يا أخي أنا لا أدعو لما يدعو له هؤلاء ولا أقبله ! ولكني أرى أن هناك حقيقة ما فيها نفع وأخرى فيها ضرر، ولا يجوز بحال الخلط عند تقديم بحث أو دراسة . 
ومن ناحية أخرى شرحي لمعتقد باطل لا يعني أني أجد فيه نفعاً أو أني أعطيه شرعية، لا! ولكن يعني أني أشرح وأبين ماذا يحصل لنكون على هدى، وشتان. 
فأنا أخالفك في أسلوب عرض الموضوع (خلط المعتقدات بعضها ببعض) وفي أسلوب التحذير، وفي حكمك المطلق على بعض الأمور (رغم أنك تتحفظ أحياناً كنوع من حفظ خط الرجعة كما بدا لي لا أكثر -كما سأبين إن شاء الله)، فعلى سبيل المثال ليس كل مجهول هو متعلق بالجن والشياطين.. والعفاريت.! 
وإني أرى بوجوب أن نتريث، لنعالج الموضوع بشكل سليم، بإذن الله تعالى. 




> لا والله لا أصدق حتى يأتيني برهان على وجودها يرقى للاستدلال! ثم ما معنى الطاقة أصلا؟؟؟ الطاقة بلغة الفيزياء (كالحرارة والضوء والصوت والكهرباء) كيانات فزيقية ملموسة محسوسة لا يخالف في وجودها وتأثيرها المادي أحد!! فهل هذا طريق إثباتهم لوجود تلك (الطاقات) المزعومة؟؟؟


أخي، الطاقة بالمفهوم العلمي التجريبي (المقبول في الأوساط العلمية) لا يوجد لها تعريف دقيق ومنضبط لها أصلاً، ولعلك تعلم هذا أو لا تعلم، وأغلب العلماء يرون أنها عموماً القدرة على القيام بشغل ما، وهي أشكال، وكما أنهم يرون بأنك تستطيع أن تعرفها من خلال آثارها. 
ومن تعريفاتها (نقلت لك) :
- هي قدرة المادة على إعطاء قوى قادرة على إنجاز عمل معين.
- وهي مقدرة نظام ما على إنتاج فاعلية أو نشاط خارجي.
- وهي كيان مجرد لا يعرف إلا من خلال تحولاته.
- وهي عبارة عن كمية فيزيائية تظهر على شكل حرارة أو شكل حركة ميكانيكية أو كطاقة ربط في أنوية الذرة بين البروتون والنيترون . 
وهي أنواع: الطاقة الكيميائية، الطاقة الميكانيكية، الطاقة الشمسية، الطاقة الحرارية، الطاقة الكهربائية، الطاقة النووية، والطاقة الضوئية. وكل هذه أشكال وأنواع للطاقة. 
ثم يا أخي ومنذ متى كنا نحن المسلمين ننتظر موافقة علمية وأدلة علمية تجريبية من معامل الغرب تحديداً ! وهل يؤمنون هم بوجود عالم الجن على سبيل المثال أو تستطيع معاملهم وأدواتهم المخبرية إثباته ؟! هل يؤمنون بالعين وما يصدر عنها من "قوى" أو "طاقة" شريرة (أو سمها ما شئت) ناتجة عن الحسد ؟! 
قطعاً لا.. إذن عدم وجود أدلة معتبرة (بحسب قولك) في الأوساط العلمية التجريبية الطبيعية لا يعني بطلان أو صحة شيء .  
وعلى أية حال هناك من يعرف الطاقة التي نتحدث عنها نحن (وتنكر وجودها تماماً أنت) بأنها (أنقل لك):
يعرف الدكتور ريتشارد جوردن الطاقة Energy بأنها المادة اللطيفة الدقيقة الكهرومغناطسية التي هي مبعث التيار الحياتي الفيزيائي الحقيقي في الجسم . 
بالنتيجة ما أريد قوله، بأن تعريف الطاقة في العلم التجريبي ليس منضبطاً أصلاً، بل هناك من يقول ليس هناك شيء اسمه طاقة ولكن هناك أشكال للطاقة. 
بالتالي قطعا سيكون الوضع متشابك أكثر حين يتم الحديث عن نوع آخر "للطاقة" في الكون وفي أجسادنا. وبالمناسبة كثير ممن يقولون بهذا أطباء وفيزيائيون وأصحاب تخصصات علمية متنوعة، وليسوا من عبدة البقر كما قد تظن!.  
والجدل ما يزال قائماً في الغرب بهذا الشأن.  
وأقول حتى لا يتم تقويلي.. إثبات "الطاقة الكونية" هذه لا يعني بحال إثبات الفلسفة الكفرية والمنحرفة المرتبطة بها عند أؤلئك القوم. 




> هذه "الطاقة" وعلاقتها بما أسموه بالشاكرات ونحو ذلك = اعتقاد غيبي عند الهندوس له أصوله العميقة في فلسفاتهم، وما أسهل أن يعبث الشيطان بمن عنده هذا المعتقد، يستدرجه - بحيله وألاعيبه - إلى الوثنية استدراجا!!! 
> الأدلة عند المسلمين ثلاثة أصناف يا أخي الفاضل: أدلة حسية وأدلة عقلية، وأدلة نصية من الوحي المعصوم. فإن كان الشيء لم يثبت بالطريق الأولى ولا بالطريق الثانية ولا بالثالثة، فمن أين يأتي القول به وإثباته ؟؟؟؟؟


لا، هذه "الطاقة" بشكلها المجرد ليست اعتقادا غيبيا مطلقاً (شريراً كافراً)، ولكنها بالفعل مرتبطة عند هؤلاء القوم باعتقادات غيبية كفرية (ومهم أن نفرق)، وقيام قوم كفار بربط هذه "الطاقة" بمعتقدات كفرية لا يجعلها طاقة شيطانية أو عفريتية أو.. غير موجودة أصلاً! 
لا..! وهذا ما حاولت أن أنبهك إليه، فاتههمتني بشكل مباشر وغير مباشر، وشنّعت علي! 
فكما في العلم التجريبي الحديث يقول العلماء بأننا نستدل على الطاقة من آثارها، وكذلك الأمر هنا، فإن لم نرد أن نعترف بالأدوات التي يستخدمونها لقياس "الهالة" المنبعثة مثلاً، فلا بأس.. لا إشكال، ولكن الأثر موجود وهو حالياً الدليل، ويختبره الناس ويختبرون آثاره .  
فهناك الكثير ممن استفادوا في أغراض علاجية بدنية بحتة، وبدون تمتمات ولا كلمات ولا "تانترا" ولا أحرف ولا شياطين ولاعفاريت ولا شيء من هذا !  
ومن طرق "العلاج بالطاقة" مثلاً الإبر الصينية حيث اكتشف الصينيون أن هذه الإبر (بغرزها في مواضع معينة -مسارات للطاقة-) تعمل على إعادة التوازن في الجسم ، وان الطاقة تسير في مسارات متعددة مختلفة في جسم الانسان ، وقد تصاب بعض المسارات بخلل ما فيتأثر سريان الطاقة ، ويمكن بإذن الله تعالى إعادة التوازن بغرز الإبر في مواضع معينة من هذه المسارات . وهناك كثير من الناس في العالم استفادوا بإذن الله تعالى، وهناك من لم ينتفعوا لأنّ هذا مجرد علاج (كشأن أي علاج آخر) التأثير الحقيقي ليس فيه، فالله تعالى هو الفعال لما يريد . 
كذلك هناك الريفلوكسولوجي (المعالجة الانعكاسية) مثلاً،حيث لكل عضو من أعضاء جسم الانسان ابتداء من الرأس وانتهاء بأسفل الجسم نقطة في القدمين والكفين يتم تحديدها ومن خلالها يتم ارسال حزمات من الطاقة بالضغط على هذه النقاط . بهذه الطريقة يتم التخلص من الكثير من الأمراض أو تسكين الأوجاع، وكذلك تنشيط جميع الأجهزة الحيوية بالضغط على نقاط معينة في القدمين. 
حسب مفاهيم الريفلوكسولوجي فإن هذه "الطاقة الحيوية" توجد داخل الجسم البشري الحي في مدارات محددة غير مرئية فتشحن كل خلية تمر بها وتمر عبرها خلال حركتها المستديمة. 
وهذه الطريقة العلاجية جربتها بنفسي، واستفدت بشكل ممتاز، والحمد لله رب العالمين. 
بالتالي مهما قلت أو صرخت لن ينفع كلامك ولا صراخك لأني جربت وعاينت، وانتهى. 
ولا يوجد فيها أي معتقدات، ولا كلمات، ولا أحرف ولا عفاريت ولا شياطين ولا شيء من هذا مطلقاً.. لا من قريب ولا من بعيد! 
وأقول مع وجود المعالجين المسلمين أصحاب الدين والعلم من الأطباء، فبإذن الله تعالى يكون هناك نفع.  
هذا كله، هو جزء مما يسمى اليوم بالطب البديل. وهو حقيقةً محارب من مافيات الدواء في العالم، لذا لا تستغرب وجود علماء يبيعون ضميرهم ويخفون حقائق وذلك لإبقاء عصب تلك الصناعة الدوائية النخبوية (العفنة) على قيد الحياة !  
هذا وقد عُرِف الصينيون واليابانيون وغيرهم في الشرق بمهارتهم في الطب، وكونهم كفار لا يوجب بأن يكونوا لا يفقهون شيئاً في نواحي الحياة الدنيا! وكونهم أضافوا معتقدات كفرية منحرفة كذلك لا يجعلنا ننكر الحقيقة التي اختبرها ويختبرها الملايين والملايين في العالم من المرضى، ويسافرون لغاية العلاج والتداوي الجسدي المحض بعلاجات متنوعة تتعلق "بالطاقة" . 




> أخي الفاضل، الين واليانج ليس "طاقة" أصلا، وإنما هو فلسفة صينية تنص على أن كل شيء في الوجود قوامه القطبية، وأنها أصل نشأة الكون.. أي أن الوجود كله كائن على شقين مستويين، سالب وموجب، هما في اتزان دائم.. ومن صورهما: الذكر والأنثى في كثير من الكائنات، وكذا الضوء والظلام، والعلو والدنو، والحر والبرد ... إلخ!
> وهذا المبدأ - إن أخرجنا منه ما ليس داخلا فيه كذات الله تعالى التي هي عندهم حقيقة الوجود نفسه، وقولهم بأن أصل نشأة الكون تقوم على ذلك المبدأ ونحو ذلك مما يأفكون - ليس مردودا بالجملة، إذ توازن الأضداد والقطبية أمر مشاهد في كثير مما خلق الله في الكون ولا ننكره! ولكن قولك إنها طاقة ليس بصحيح، وقولك (كل شيء كل شيء ذكر وأنثى) ليس بصحيح على هذا الإطلاق! 
> أما قولك هذا علم كأي علم، فيا سيدي الفاضل، التنجيم Astrology والكهانة والسحر علوم أيضا، فهل تقبل نشرها وتعاطيها والنظر فيها لمجرد أنها "علم كأي علم"؟؟
> أربأ بك أخي الفاضل عن المنافحة عن هذه الأشياء.


أي أشياء هذه التي تربأ بي المنافحة عنها؟! التنجيم والكهانة والسحر التي أضفتَها للنص حتى تعطيه قوة في الإنكار عليّ -بدون أدنى داعٍ- ؟! أو خلط الأمور ببعضها ؟! 
وعندما تقول بأن الين واليانج مجرد فلسفة كما في بداية حديثك، فأنت عندئذ أنكرت لها أي وجود أو أثر خارج "عالم المعنى الذهني"، وعندئذ فإني لا أفهم معنى التحفظ الذي ألحقته بعد هذا الإطلاق في نفس الفقرة، لتقول "هذا ليس مردود بالجملة"، وتترك مجالا فتقول "ليس صحيح بإطلاقه"، طبعاً دون أن تفهمنا كيف!! 
هذا تناقض، فأنت حقيقةً اعتبرتها في بداية حديثك في هذه الفقرة مجرد فلسفة، مجرد فكرة في الأذهان -وهذا غير صحيح-، ولو اكتفيت بالتحفظ، لتقبلتُ تحفظك قطعاً. 
لأني أتفق معك أصلاً بوجود انحراف فلسفي خطير يتعلق بالمفهوم (الين واليانغ)، ولكني أختلف معك في اعتبار المفهوم مجرد فلسفة لا حقيقة مادية لها في الكون (ولكنك تتناقض في ذات الفقرة!) أو مرتبطة بعالم الشياطين والعفاريت مطلقاً . 
وكان الأولى بك أن تقول بأنها مرتبطة بفلسفة كفرية كذا وكذا، وتقول أنا لا أريد تسميتها "طاقة" ولكنها "شيء آخر" له وجود حقيقي ولكن ليس في كل شيء في الكون (هذا مقبول).  
فبرجاء أن يكون كلامك واضحاً فإما أن تكون مجرد فلسفة معنوية في الأذهان كما بينت فلا تكون شيئاً آخر عندئذ، أو تكون شيئاً آخر له وجود حقيقي ملموس بآثاره وخصائصه ولكن تتحفظ على تسميته ب"طاقة"، وعندئذ لن أختلف معك أبداً، فهذه التسمية البشر من أطلقوها وليست من عند رب العالمين، كما أنني عندي تحفظاتي واعتراضاتي الشخصية . 
وعلى أية حال أقول بالنسبة إلى أنَّ كل شيء ذكر وأنثى :
أخي الكريم الله سبحانه وتعالى جعل من كل شيء زوجين، الكلام صريح وواضح، وبالتالي أجد أن نظرية "القطبية" هذه (بشكلها السليم من الكفر) أو أياً ما يسمونها إنما أعلمنا بها رب العالمين في آية الذاريات التي نقلتها لك (ومن كل شيء خلقنا زوجين) ، فالزوجية ليست فقط محصورة في عالم الإنسان والحيوان والنبات (وقد بين هذا الله تعالى في آياته)، بل تتسع لتشمل كل شيء (كما بين عز وجل أيضاً).. بالتالي أجد إنكارك عليّ وتشنيعك لا محل له، فإن كان لك فهم آخر لمعنى زوجين أو "من كل شيء" فهاته، وإلا فأخذي بظاهر الآية لا غبار عليه . 
فإن تتبعنا آيات ربنا الحكيم والأحاديث الصحيحة علمنا أن المقصود بالزوجين الذكر والأنثى. 
فإن رُمِز لهما برموز (وتسميات) أخرى (في عرف الناس) لتعبر عن أشكال كونية مختلفة كالسالب والموجب، والليل والنهار، والبارد والحار، والمنقبض والانفلاشي.. إلخ من الخصائص الزوجية، فهذا لا يغير من حقيقة كونهما زوجين، شقين.. لكل منهما خصائص، وهناك علاقة تكاملية بينهما متزنة، قد تتعرض للخلل.. تماماً كشقي دماغ كل إنسان، شق أيمن وأيسر، أحدهما له خصائص ذكورية والآخر له خصائص أنثوية تفسر لنا طبيعة الفروقات بين زوجي الإنسان، وتنسف كل نظريات الغرب حول مساواة المرأة بالرجل هذه! 
ومن يريد معرفة المزيد فهذا مما أثبته العلم التجريبي بشأن الدماغ ووظائفه وتقسيماته. نعم كل منا عبارة عن زوج مكون من شقين ذكري وأنثوي (بحسب خصائصه) في الدماغ، يربط بينهما قناة تسمى "كاربوس كالوسوم"، بحيث تتيح للإنسان الانتقال بين الشقين، ويميل الذكر البقاء في الشق الأيسر أكثر بالشكل الطبيعي بينما تميل الأنثى للبقاء في الشق الأيمن، والتنشئة والتربية لها تأثيرها أيضاً، وأي خلل يؤثر على الإنسان ككل، على مشاعره وانفعالاته وأحاسيسه وأفكاره وسلوكياته . 
إذن.. الفلسفة الكفرية المبنية على الزوجية (القطبية أو كائن ما كانت) لا تعنيني ولم أدعو لها كي تربأ بي المنافحة عنها أصلاً ! فبرجاء عدم الخلط . وعدا عن هذا فكل شيء قابل للنظر عندي . 
وأؤكد بأنه من كل شيء مخلوق زوجين ذكر وأنثى (كما قال الله تعالى)، وإن كان هناك في الطبيعة حالات شاذة فربما لها أسبابها، أو يوجد هناك ما لا نحيط بعلمه بعد، ولكني أصدق كلمات ربي فأقول من كل شيء زوجين، كل شيء . 
ولا أجد في النظرية إشكال من حيث المبدأ، ولكني أحذر طبعاً من تلك الفلسفة التي تجعل الطاقة الكونية ككل هي الإله أو البديل عن الإله، وهي متحدة مع الإنسان! لأنهم يريدون ( أصحاب دين إنسان العصر الجديد) يريدون أن يقولوا باختصار أنت يا إنسان هو الإله (أنت المسيح -كن مسيحاً آخر- )، تعالى الله علوا كبيراً. وهذا من جهلهم.. فقد غرّهم الكون والوجود والطاقة الكونية، غرّهم وهو ليس بشيء عند رب العالمين، هذا كله مجرد خلق. 
بينما أرى أنا أن "الطاقة الكونية" مخلوق من خلق الله تعالى، شكل من أشكال الطاقة التي يتم اكتشاف شيء بشأنها مع التقدم العلمي . فلو طاروا في الهواء ثم أثبتوا هذا بإثباتات علمية "مقبولة ومعتبرة"، لن يزيدني هذا الشيء إلا إسلاماً لرب العالمين، ولن أقول شياطين وعفاريت لمجرد جهلي بماهيتها (وقد تكون)، ولن أقول إلا.. وما أوتينا من العلم إلا قليلاً.. وسأنظر في الأمر.. ولن أقول أنّ هذه هي الروح، وإن قالوا.. لأن الروح من أمر ربي، ونقطة . 
والأضداد التي نراها في هذا الكون البديع تؤكد حقيقة نظرية الزوجين أو القطبية أو الذكر والأنثى أو "الين واليانغ" (بدون الفلسفة الكفرية)! ولو تعمقت أكثر أخي، لعلمت بأنّ هناك حالات شفاء في العالم كثيرة (وهي أحد مداخل استقطاب الناس حول العالم لهذا الدين) بسبب تنظيم الغذاء وفق نظرية الذكر والأنثى هذه حيث أن بعض الأغذية متطرفة بذكورتها والبعض الآخر متطرفة بأنوثتها، ولكل منهما خصائص محددة تعتمد على نوعيتها وعلى البيئة التي نمت فيها والطقس وعوامل كثيرة تزيد في ذكورتها أو أنوثتها، علماً أنني أجد أنّ هذا النظام الغذائي (الماكروبيوتيك) بالشكل الذي يفرضه أصحابه مُتطرِّف -وفيه نفع-، ورغم أنه بإذن الله تعالى عالج أمراضاً كثيرة لا سيما السرطان، إلا أنه مع الوقت بدأ يثبت له آثار سلبية نتيجة تطرف هذا النظام بمنع أشياء معينة مطلقاً بدون داع (والأفضل التقليل إلا في حالات خاصة).  
ونعم أعلم بأن الماكروبيوتيك ليس مجرد نظام غذائي ولكنه عبارة عن معتقد متكامل ومتشابك ونظام حياة يشكل (دين)! والنظام الغذائي هو أحد المداخل لهذا الدين الذي يجعل الوعي الكوني هو الإله، تماماً كما أن العلاج النفسي والقضاء على القلق والتوتر والوصول إلى "الروحانية" أو النجاح.. كذلك إحدى المداخل الخطيرة جداً. 
أدرك هذا أكثر مما تتصور يا أخي، لكني أدرك أيضاً بأن أؤلئك القوم في الشرق اكتشفوا أنظمة غذائية وصحية وعلاجية، وكان لهم دورهم في الطب والصحة والغذاء، وكلنا يعرف صحتهم الجيدة، ولا ليست من الشياطين والعفاريت!! ولكن من اتباعهم أنظمة غذائية صحية صارمة، وممارستهم الرياضة ونمط حياة بسيط ولعلهم في أمور أقرب لتطبيق السنة النبوية منا دون أن يعلموا . 
ولكنهم ربطوها أنظمتهم بمعتقدات كفرية! 
بالتالي وبشكل شخصي، أقف موقف المتريث المتدبر الباحث! 
الذي يحذر الآخرين من ولوج هذا الباب، ولكن في نفس الوقت يطلب من الراسخين في دينهم أن يدرسوا ويبحثوا! 
وعليك أن تتوقع أن ترى عجباً يا أخي في العقود القادمة (أقصد من الفتن)، ولولا أني أريد أن أنهي الحوار لكتبت أشياء، ولكني أفضل أن أعمل عليها بهدوء وروية بدل الدخول في جدال في الوقت الحالي.  
وحالياً لأني أعلم أن هناك أناسا كثر جربوا علاجات صحية وانتفعوا بالتالي سيكون كلامي ينم عن جهل إن بدأت بالصراخ والقول أن هذا كله من الشياطين والعفاريت أو.. أقول هذا وهم وغير موجود ولا يحصل أي نفع، والحقيقة تخالف تماماً ما أقول! ولكني أحذر من حولي، فأقول هذه متاهة إن دخلتموها لعلكم لا تخرجوا بالسلامة منها أبداً، فلا تقربوها وأشرح لهم . 
أما المتخصص والراسخ فهذا أشجعه أن يدرس ويبحث. 
وما أعجب تشبيهك لتلك الممارسات العلاجية التي فيها أخذ بالأسباب من تغيير نظام غذائي (الطعام الحلال الطيب بنمط صحي) أو ضغط على مواضع من الجسد (الجسد) أو تغيير نمط تفكير ومعتقدات (العقل والفكر والمشاعر)، وبين من يستغيث بالحسن والحسين لينفعوه أو يدفعوا عنه الضر! عجيب فعلاً! 
لا هذه ليست كتلك، لا من قريب ولا من بعيد.  
فهل كل هذا لأنك لا تريد أن تقنع بوجود شيء اسمه "طاقة" وبوجود مسارات للطاقة تسري في جسد الإنسان تؤثر على حالته الصحية عموماً ؟! وبأن الخلل في مشاعر وأفكار الإنسان، أو في طعامه، أو في نمط حياته أو ارتباطه الروحي بخالقه يؤثر على جسده ؟! عجباً أليس هذا ما نؤمن به ؟
ومجدداً لا أقول أنهم ينفعون الناس، ليس هذا مقصدي، ولكني أوضح لك الأمر عندما يجري بشكل سليم بعيد عنهم وعن معتقداتهم، أتحدث عندما نتعامل نحن المسلمين مع هذه الطاقة بشكل مجرد من الفلسفات المنحرفة، ولكن بشكل علاجي طبي صرف، وهذا حقيقة موجود وإن لم يكن له تواجد إعلامي . 




> ولا يعني هذا بطلان سائر ما يزعمون، ولا حتى فساد سائر فلسفاتهم بالضرورة! ولكنني أتكلم ههنا على مزاعم بعينها، صارت أصلا من أصول ما يسمى بالبرمجة اللغوية، وأصبح الناس يعدونها - من فتنتهم بها - علما ينتفع الناس به وليست من ذلك في شيء، وإنما هي فلسفة غيبية ماورائية قديمة ذات منبت وثني، وهي باب يفضي بالمسلمين إلى الهلكة في دينهم - بشهادتك أنت نفسك!


جيد يا أخي، ولكني أخالفك في التأصيل لهذه البرمجة اللغوية العصبية، فأنت تنفي تماماً وجود نفع فيها وتقصر ارتباطه فقط بالناحية الماورائية (المتعلقة بقانون الجذب تحديداً)، بينما أؤكد بأنّ فيها نفع ولكن ليس بالشكل الذي يزعمون قطعاً، وأن لها ارتباط في علم النفس لا الماورائيات فقط! بمعنى أنه تم تقنين مبادئ نفسية ووضعها في حزمة، وهي أصلاً موجودة في علم النفس (وهذا ما يقوله الكثير من الأطباء النفسيين المعارضون لها) ثم زعموا أنها علم قائم بذاته، وهي مجرد تقنيات موجودة أصلاً في علم النفس لا ترقى لتكون علماً قائماً بذاته. 
ومن ناحية أخرى أنهم يعظمون من قدرات الفرد الذاتية المستقلة، ويثبتون له القيومية حقيقةً (تعالى الله).. وهذا هو الخطر الحقيقي! والذي نتفق بشأنه لذا لن أكتب عنه شيئاً.  
ولكن فيها يا أخي النافع (لا كعلم ولكن بما استقته من علم النفس).  
بالنتيجة يا أخي لا أخالفك كثيراً بشأن البرمجة اللغوية العصبية بشكلها المتعارف عليه، ولكني وجدت من "يأسلمها" وكان الوضع مفيد حقيقةً، خبرت من استفادوا فعلاً بشكلها الإسلامي، بالتالي أجد أنه من غير الإنصاف ولا التجرد للحق أن أتابعك في إنكارك وجود أي فائدة فيها . 
وحتى لا أترك لك مجالاً لتأويل كلامي أعود لأقول وأؤكد (كما في رسالتي السابقة) بأني أجد أنه من الأولى لبني الإسلام أن يلتزموا بالتوحيد السليم والإيمان الحقيقي، وبوصايا رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام وسنته، وفي ديننا الكفاية لمن تربى عليه، وفيه الفوز والفلاح بإذن الله تعالى .  
إنما في علم النفس ما يساعد حقيقة، فعندما يقول لك رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام "لا تغضب" فهذه وصية عامة، ومبدأ عام، ولكن تحتاج إلى أن تعرف كيف لا تغضب.. كيف تضبط غضبك، وهذا يحتاج علم، لتحليل أسباب غضبك الدائم إن كنت انفعالياً حاداً بشكل عام، ولمحاولة مساعدتك في فهم نفسك أكثر. 
وهذا كله لا ينجح حقيقة ما لم يكن مرتبطاً بالهدي النبوي، لذا فأنا لا أؤمن بنتائج العلاج النفسي عامة ما لم يكن المعالج مسلم موحّد وصاحب علم شرعي، بالتالي العلاج النفسي الغربي علاج مبتور، قليل الفائدة حقيقة، بل نفسية الناس هناك في تدهور مستمر، رغم ارتيادهم العيادات النفسية .  
أخاف على المسلمين من الهلكة أخي بأخذهم كل ما يلقى إليهم، مثلك تماماً. 



> سبحان الله! ألا ترى أنك الآن تبني تقريرك على أساس اعتقاد مسبق في صحة هذه الشاكرات! فما دليلك الحسي - ولا أقول النصي إذ ما في هذا الشأن من نص! - على وجود هذه الأشياء وعلى أنها مختصة بما يزعمون فضلا عن دليل وجودها حيث يزعمون؟؟؟؟ يا أخي الشاكرا هذه بزعم الهنود = منابع ونقاط إرسال واستقبال لتلك "الطاقة" المزعومة واقعة في مواضع محددة من سطح جسد أثيري Etheric يزعمون أن لكل إنسان جسدا من هذا الصنف كما لو كان في عالم موازي لعالمنا أو نحو ذلك!! ولعلهم يقصدون به الروح بالأساس، التي هي حقيقة الحياة في أجساد البشر! وهي عند الهندوس وسائل الاتصال والامتزاج بالآلهة! فبأي شيء تثبت صحة مزاعمهم في عمل هذه الشاكرات (بخلاف قولهم كما قال غيرهم جربناها فنفعت)؟ هل رأيت من قبل شاكرات "مفتوحة" أو "مقفولة"؟؟؟
> انظر على أي شيء تضع قدمك يا أخي الكريم!!


هممم!! في الحقيقة قدماي مرفوعتان حالياً على كرسي مريح له مساند لحملهما !! وأسند ظهري للوراء وأحاول أن أبقي رقبتي بوضع مستقيم مع رأسي !! 
أخي الكريم مجدداً أقول.. أنا لا أدعم ولا أوافق ولا أقر ما يزعمون! هلّا استوعبت هذه الفكرة من فضلك! أم تريدني أن أقسم لك! وغاية ما في الأمر أني أؤمن بوجود هذه "الطاقة" عموماً بما رأيت من آثارها. انتهى. ولكن مزاعمهم وكيف يربطونها، هذا شيء آخر لا أوافقهم عليه لأنه قائم على فلسفة منحرفة. 
إن هم ربطوها بأبعاد ومعتقدات وفلسفات وأوهام فهذا شأنهم، ولكن هذا لا يعني بأن أنسف النظرية ككل، ولكن.. أتريث وأنظر! هذا الفرق بيني وبينك ، أنت تحب النسف السريع والشامل (أسهل) وأنا.. أحب التريث، وفصل الخيوط المتشابكة، لأحدد بعدها ماذا أريد أن أنسف (لا أحب أسلحة الدمار الشامل هذه!! ).  
وهذه الطاقة ليست فقط مقصورة على إرسال واستقبال الطاقة، ولكنها تسري في الجسد وتؤثر عليه. 
يعني فكِّر بالعين والحسد يا أخي على سبيل المثال، لتقريب الفكرة فقط.. 
ألا تظن بأنّ العلم قد يكشف يوماً عن كيفية انتقال تلك "القوى" أو "الطاقة" أو (كائن ما كانت) الشريرة من الحاسد إلى المحسود فتؤذيه ؟! نحن لا نراها حقيقةً، ولكن نرى الأثر الذي تحُدثه (المرض) .
طيب..
كيف حصل الإرسال ؟ لا نعلم.
كيف حصل الاستقبال ؟ لا نعلم.
كيف حصل التأثير على جسد المحسود فأصيب عضوياً من قبل قوى غير مرئية وغير محسوسة! لا نعلم. 
فهل سنقول جن وشياطين؟! 
هل كل شيء ينتقل عبر الشياطين إن لم نعرف له سبب! 
لا يا أخي هذه (عين) ولها قوى معينة شريرة ( شر حاسد إذا حسد)، ما زلنا نجهل كنهها، ولكنا نؤمن بها، ونؤمن بأنها تنشأ عند إنسان حاسد (لديه مشاعر سلبية مركزة) ثم تنتقل منه -بطريقة ما- لتستقر في جسد إنسان آخر، إذن بشكل أو بآخر يوجد -بإذن الله تعالى- مرسل ومستقبل ويوجد شيء ما ينشأ وينتقل ويؤثر . 
ولماذا إن عرف الحاسد يطلب منه الوضوء ويقوم المحسود بالاغتسال به ؟! نحن بكل الأحوال نؤمن بما ثبت، ولكن التفكر والبحث شيء محمود، إن تفكرنا وسألنا الله تعالى أن يعلمنا. 
يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى ..

----------


## تيم الله

> فهل هذا من العلم يا أخي الفاضل؟ هل المطلوب الآن أن نفسر الكرامات والرؤى الصالحة (ولا أدري ما تقصد بالاتصال بأي عالم آخر!!) في ضوء الشاكرات وفلسفات الطاقة الهندية؟؟؟؟ أهذا هو النفع الذي تريدنا أن نأخذه من عندهم ؟؟؟


أسلوبك فريد في تشويه مراد محاورك!
لا ليس في ضوء الشاكرات يصبح الإنسان ولياً صالحاً ومكرماً عند الله تعالى! ما هذا ؟!
ولكن سبق قولي المبتور من قبلك حديث حول الاستقامة على الشرع الصحيح والتوحيد الصافي الذي بالنتيجة سيجعل مسارات الطاقة نشيطة وتعمل بشكل حيوي، فلا يكون الإنسان بحاجة لتقنياتهم أصلاً، وكل شيء سيعمل باتزان بإذن الله تعالى . 
أنا كنت أحاول أن أفسر لك بأن ما يزعمونه ليس بشيء فريد ومهما وصلوا وفعلوا واكتشفوا فلن يكون هناك شيء اسمه "ألوهية الإنسان"، وإن أثبت العلم التجريبي بعد عام أو عشرة أعجب العجائب فلن يؤثر هذا على ديننا بشيء، ولن ننظر لأنفسنا باعتبارنا مقدسين.. بل عباد الله خلق فينا ما شاء من القدرات التي هو عز وجل يفعّلها تبارك وتعالى لا نحن.. والتزامنا الدقيق بديننا يحقق لنا النتيجة التي يريدون الوصول إليها -من السلام والسعادة والسكينة والنجاح..- بوسائل وتقنيات منها السليم ومنها السقيم وعبر عقائد فاسدة باطلة . هذا جل ما أريد.  
وحقيقةً الآن باتت نسبة كبيرة منهم في الغرب يدرسون القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية تحديداً فيما يتعلق بالمأكل والمشرب والعادات الصحية والشعائر التعبدية وأمور كثيرة كثيرة، لأنهم يرون أنها متوافقة مع علومهم تلك ! 
وهنا الخطورة التي تعنيني، هم بدؤوا الآن بإضفاء تفسيراتهم على نصوص ديننا، وتغيير مفاهيم عندنا تتعلق بتوحيدنا وشريعتنا . 
تماماً مثلما يفسرون "لا إله إلا الله" بـ " لا وجود إلا الوجود"!! 
فهناك –على سبيل المثال- مجموعة ضخمة وكبيرة عبر العالم مسماة بالـ "سينايسن" هؤلاء يقومون بحلقات ذكر جماعية ويرقصون على "لا إله إلا الله"، ويكررون أسماء الله الحسنى، ولها تفسيرات عندهم.. والأمر أكبر من شرحه في هذا المقام الضيق . 
فأرجو أن يكون مقصودي توضح، فتتوقف عن اتهامي بالترويج لهم لمجرد شرحي بعض الأمور، غفر الله لي ولك.  




> أي علم هذا يا أخي ؟؟؟ سبحان الله! أنت تقرر اعتقادا بأن الشاكرات لا تنفتح من حب كذا أو بغض كذا ولكن الصراع الداخلي هو الذي يسدها!! بالله عليك إن لم يكن هذا اعتقادا فلسفيا مأخوذا بحروفه من كتب الأوبانيشاد ونصوص التانترا السانسكريتية القديمة عند الهندوس، فمن أين جئتَ به وما دليلك على صحته؟؟؟؟؟


ما دخل التانترا الآن ؟! أنا أتحدث عن شيء آخر! 
هل تعلم أنّ مجموعات منهم تدعو أصلاً إلى ترك "التانترا" لأنها من وجهة نظرهم ما عادت تجدي نفعاً مع إنسان هذا العصر المادي، ويدعون إلى أنواع معينة من التأمل حيث يرونها أكثر فعالية في الوصول إلى "حال الوعي الكوني"، الذي يكتشف من خلاله الإنسان حقيقة ذاته وحقيقة توحده مع الوجود الذي هو "الإله"، تعالى الله. 
على أية حال.. 
أخي الأمر أبسط مما تظن، فيما يتعلق بالمشاعر وعلاقتها بفتح إو إغلاق مسارات تلك النقاط !
ألم تسمع بأن العلم التجريبي الحديث -الذي تؤمن به- أكد بأنّ مشاعر وانفعالات البشر تؤثر على صحتهم العضوية ؟ 
أكيد سمعت عن علاقة التوتر مثلاً والتفكير الدائم السلبي بقرحة المعدة ! إذن المشاعر والأفكار ليست مجرد معنى لا وجود حقيقي له، بل له، ونلمسه من خلال آثاره . 
لذا دائماً الإنسان الذي في داخله مشاعر (شخصية) من الكراهية والبغض والحقد والحسد والرغبة المندفعة و..و..و يتأثر جريان الطاقة الحيوية في جسده، ولكن ما أن تهدأ مشاعره وتتغير مفاهيمه ويبدأ بضبط نفسه -بحسب الشرع-.. فهذا (مع اتباع نظام غذائي صحيح وأمور أخرى صحية) يساعد على فتح مسارات الطاقة من جديد في جسده، فيشعر بإذن الله تعالى بالصحة والسكينة، وتتغير سلوكياته، بينما إن أصرّ على اتباع مشاعره وانفعالاته وهواه وشهواته فإنّ جسده وعقله وقلبه وروحه.. جميعاً سيتأثروا ! 
هذه هي كل النظرية بالعموم وببساطة إذا ما أزلت عنها تلك المعتقدات الفاسدة المنحرفة . وأنا في كلامي السابق كنت احاول أن أقول لك بأنّ شعور المؤمن ببغض الكافر في الله لا يؤثر كما قد يحاول بعضهم أن يوهمنا، لماذا ؟ 
لأنك لا تغضب لنفسك وشخصك، والغضب الشخصي هو الذي يؤثر سلباً، بينما الغضب لله تعالى مختلف.. فمثلاً علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه عندما كان يقاتل ذلك المشرك الذي مكّنه الله تعالى منه فبصق في وجهه، كيف وهو في ذلك الوضع القتالي الانفعالي استطاع أن يضبط نفسه فلا يقتله حتى لا يكون القتل مدفوع بدافع غضب شخصي ونفسي؟! 
عليّ رجل مؤمن سليم القلب والفكر في أعلى درجات الاتزان، لأنه متبع لسنة رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام التي توازن كل شيء في الإنسان! بالتالي الغضب لله تعالى دوماً -أو لأقل غالباً- منضبط، لا يوجد فيه عوالق شخصية ! 
والعوالق الشخصية (مشاعر وانفعالات من هوى وشهوات) هي دوماً التي تؤثر على مسار الطاقة في جسد الإنسان (فيحدث الغلق -الخلل- أو الفتح -الإنسياب- ) فتؤثر على صحته البدنية والذهنية والعاطفية والروحية.. لماذا الروحية ؟ 
لأنه لم يتبع ما أمر الله تعالى به من دفع السيئة بالتي هي أحسن لمن أمرنا الله تعالى بان نفعل هذا معهم!  
هذا ما حاولت شرحه.. ولم أكن أشرح الشاكرات والطاقة كما هي عند القوم بشكلها المختل ! ولكن بحقيقتها المختلفة عما يروجونه من وجوب التسامح المطلق والكلي مع جميع الناس وما إلى ذلك مما يهدم مفهوم الولاء والبراء مثلاً ، فأقول لا.. بل البغض في الله المنضبط بضوابط الشرع يؤثر بشكل إيجابي على صحة الإنسان البدنية والعقلية والعاطفية والروحية. 
أخي للمشاعر والانفعالات "طاقة عظيمة حقيقة تولد قدرة ما وتقوم بشغل ما"، وهذا أؤمن به من زمن. 
وتستطيع أن ترى آثارها في صحة الجسد! وكذلك في السلوك الإنساني عموماً. 
ولتقريب الفكرة أكثر وأكثر..
ألم ترَ كيف أن الإنسان عندما يغضب فإن هناك "طاقة" ما تسري في جسده تمكنه من حمل أشياء أو فعل أشياء هو أضعف من أن يحملها أو يفعلها في الوضع الطبيعي! طبعاً هذا التغير المفاجئ وغير الطبيعي والسريان المفاجئ للطاقة غير صحي ولكنه ناتج عن الشعور بالغضب (فتسمى طاقة الغضب أو سمها ما شئت، لا أمانع!!)، وطاقة الغضب هذه ليست مجرد معنى لا وجود له فإن كنا لا نلمسها بأدوات العلم التجريبي، ولكنا نلمس آثارها . 
طيب..
ألم يحصل معك أو أمامك، حادث مفاجئ لقريب لك ثقيل الوزن في الأحوال العادية لا تستطيع رفعه ولو قليلا، وفجأة وجدت من نفسك قوة فحملته بسهولة لإنقاذه، وفي الوضع الطبيعي ما كنت لتستطيع أبداً ! هذه كلها أشكال للطاقة متنوعة . 
وأنا لا آخذ منهم كل ما يقولونهة بشأن الشاكرات هذه لا سيما في كيفية فتح مساراتها، أبداً.. ولكني بالعموم أرى بأن الأمر معقول وحقيقي، وبأنه بإذن الله تعالى تكون مسارات الطاقة في أجسادنا سليمة إن التزمنا بالهدي النبوي من حيث قضاء الحاجات الجسدية والعاطفية والعقلية والروحية باتزان، في الأكل والشرب والنّفَس ، والزواج، والصيام، والصلاة والوضوء والاغتسال.. والإيمان وحسن الظن بالله والتوكل، والدعاء، والتزكية، وغض البصر.. والحجاب للنساء.. والالتزام بكل ما أمرنا الله تعالى به من حيث التعامل مع بعضنا البعض!  
باختصار.. من التزم بسنة رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام عاش حياة متزنة متكاملة من جميع النواحي الجسدية والعاطفية والفكرية والروحية.  



> !!! سبحان الملك! والآن تثبت للنيرفانا - التي هي عبث شيطاني بالأساس - حقيقة بعيدة عن المعتقدات!! ما هذا يا أخي؟؟ هذا الذي تصفه هو في الحقيقة إلى مس الشيطان أقرب، والذي غرق في البدع، كبدعة اليوجا التي بدعها الهندوس (وأصفها ههنا بالبدعة على اعتبار إرادتهم التقرب إلى الله بها، وما أنزل الله بها من سلطان)، والذكر باسم الله المجرد مما بدعته الصوفية = واعتقد أن هذا العمل يرقى بنفسه وروحه إلى عالم روحي آخر، وتشوف إلى تحصيل أثره في نفسه من غيرما دليل إلا ما قرأ عند هؤلاء وهؤلاء - وهو معنى هذه النيرفانا التي تثبتها أنت الآن - هذا خليق بأن تتخبطه الشياطين، تدخله في "عالم آخر" يحس به ويراه بالفعل، نسأل الله العافية!! 
> ليس للنيرفانا هذه حقيقة إلا في عقائد القوم، وهذا الأثر الذي يكون من أعمالهم تلك = واقع محسوس ومشاهد وبالتجربة (على طريقة القوم في الاستدلال)، فإن قبلت بمثل هذه الأدلة مزاعمهم في هذا، فتأمل فيما يلزمك قبوله بنفس هذا الصنف من الأدلة!!


أنا قمت بشرح "حال النيرفانا" هذا وبينته، وبأنه ليس بشيء، أكرر.. ليس بشيء! 
بمعنى ليس بأكثر من حال من حالات الوعي يصله الإنسان بعدة طرق من بينها التأمل، ومن بينها كذلك التانترا (تكرار كلمة بأحرف معينة لآلاف المرات)، وهناك طرق وطرق.. وشرحي له لا يعطيه شرعية! فما بك ؟! 
ويا أخي فليأتِ من حيث ما يكون أنا لا أدافع عنه! بل أدينه، وطالما ستبقى تنكر وجود ما تجهل بدون معرفة حقيقية فلن تستطيع أن تدعو أحداً للحق ! 
والصوفي كذلك الذي يكرر في خلوته اسم (الله) لآلاف المرات.. يدخل في هذا الحال، ولكن رؤيته ستكون مختلفة لأن إيمانه مختلف ! وهكذا كل من يدخل هذا الحال سيرى الشيء الذي كان يؤمن به قبل ذلك "التأمل التجاوزي"، وهو درجة من درجات الوعي الخطرة جداً التي تتجاوز الوجود المادي الذي نعرف، وهي فتنة يا أخي، أقول فتنة، أكرر فتنة.. هل أزيد؟! عافانا الله تعالى منها! ونعم هنا دخول شياطين الجن وتلاعبهم وارد جداً جداً. 
لأن الإنسان في هذا الحال يدخل في "عالم" آخر حيث تنكشف له أمور، ولكن قد يتلاعب به الجن ويوهمه بأنه مَلك أو أنه روح صالح وهكذا.. لا ضمانة ! 
الحديث معك أخي غير مشجع، لأنك لا تريد أن تعلم، علماً أني لما قرأت ما كتبه ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى تفاجأت من مقدار العلم عنده ما شاء الله، وقلت إما أن الله تعالى كشف له شيئاً فعلّمه أو أنه عرف عن قرب صوفية فعلم أحوالهم .  
أما أنتم في عصرنا هذا، فلا تريدون أن تعلموا! 
وتجابهوا من يحاول ان يُعْلِمكم بالصراخ والاتهامات والإرهاب النفسي ( يعني لم يبقى إلا أن تبدعني أو تكفرني وأنا لم أقترف شيئاً ولم أدع لشيء..)! 
عندما نفهم تجربة الصوفي الذوقية في الخلوة سننكر عليه بشكل أفضل، ونفهمه بأنّ ما جرى معه قريب مما جرى مع ذلك الهندوسي أو ذلك الصيني، ولكن كلٌّ رأي بوعيه الشيء الذي يؤمن به، وأنّ هذه فتنة.. فتنة، ولولا أسلوبك غير المشجع في الحوار لفصّلت يا أخي ولكني أحجم تماماً، وأود أن أنتهي! أنا يا أخي أشرح ما يجري، فليتك تفهم الفرق .  




> ثم تثبت نفعا للذكر بكلمة (أوم) التي هي عند الهندوس إسم معبودهم!! سبحان الملك! ماذا بقي بعد هذا؟؟؟
> تريدني الآن أن أقبل منك أنه إن كان الشخص ملحدا وردد (أوم) فسيفنى فناءا باطلا، بينما المسلم إن رددها معتقدا في وجود الله فسيفنى فناءا صحيحا؟


حقيقةً يا أخي النقاش معك قليل الفائدة ومتعب، لا لشدتك فهذه كما قلت في بداية حديثي مقبولة منك وفيها تدريب نفسي لي، ولكن لأنك تشوه كلام محاورك، ولا تحسن الظن به ولا تحاول حتى أن تستفسر! ولا تريد أن تتعلم أي شيء ولا تفترض أنه فاتك شيء!.
أنا أثبت نفعاً لأوم ؟!! 
لم أثبت نفعاً لأوم، أين هذا؟ متى تغزّلت بأوم هذه ودعوت لها ؟!
أنا ذكرت ما يحصل نتيجة "أوم" هذه، وهي عند كثيرين ليست اسما لمعبود ولكن أحرف كونية، لا أكثر، وعند البعض إله.  
وسواء قال رجل (أوم) وقال آخر (الله) في خلوته ( كتانترا )، فهذا كله مما لم يرد في ديننا ومما لا يصح، فليس مطلوب منا أن نفنى عن الوجود في الله مشاهدةً أساساً، وهذه فتنة كبيرة جداً جداً، وما لم نفهمها فلن نعي كيف سيقوم هؤلاء القوم ومن سيأتي بعدهم بإقناع الناس بالدين الجديد . لأنهم سيختبرون ما تنكره أنت ! فسيرى الناس أن ما يختبرونه أصدق من صراخ رجل يقول لهم لا لا يوجد شيء !  
وبحسب تقريراتك فالممسوس الذي يرى الشيطان -ويراه حقاً- أثناء "صرعة المس" بحسب نظريتك هذه لا يرى شيئا والشيطان الذي يكون يخوفه ويأمره بالكفر أثناء "الصرعة" ليس حقيقة ولا موجود، ستقول بالنقل ثبت هذا، فأقول لك حسناً، ولكن المقصود بأن وعي الإنسان أكبر بكثير من هذا الذي نعرف ونختبر بالشكل اليومي المعتاد .  
وليتك تعلم بأن كون هذا الأمر يحصل في وعي الإنسان ضمن ظروف معينة ويختبره أناس كثر ويشهدون به (مع اختلاف تأويلهم له)، لا يعني بأنه نافع !! ولكن يعني بأنه حقيقي عند كل من اتبع طرقهم.  
وبالنسبة للمسلم الذي يكرر ( الله ) بطريقة معينة لآلاف المرات حتى يدخل في حال من الوعي (المشاهدة) بحيث يفني عن كل ما حوله في ( الله )، أجد أنّ هذا الأمر فتنة وخطر، وقد يدفع الإنسان للنطق بالكفر يا أخي.. كما حصل مع الحلاج، فكيف إذن تراني أثبت نفعاً لهذه النوعية من الفنـاء ؟!! بل أحذر من هذه النوعية من الفناء التي لم ترد في ديننا مطلقاً، وأزعم أني أعرف تماماً عما أتحدث عنه .  
وكل ما أريد أن أقول للناس بأنّ هذا الشيء الذي ترونه ضمن مستوى من مستويات الوعي ليس بشيء، بل هو فتنة كبيرة، وأن لا يقربوا هذا الطريق .  
أما أنت فتريد أن تقول لهم لا هذا ليس حقيقي، لا يوجد.. ! فكلانا يرى خطورة الأمر، ولكن أسلوبي قطعاً يختلف عن أسلوبك. 



> نعم للحروف أسرار ولا شك.. وللطلاسمات التي يرددها السحرة أثرها على الشياطين - وليست إلا أنساقا من الحروف والأرقام - وهي علم واسع يعد الاشتغال به عندنا من السبع الموبقات!! فانظر في أي دائرة من دوائر العلم يتحرك هؤلاء!


أمر الطلاسم والأرقام أمر آخر، وليس مدار حديثي حوله، فلا تخلط مجدداً رجاء. وأنا أخي عموماً لست من أهل هذه الأشياء مُـ طـْ لَـ قـ اً . 




> قياسك تلك الطاقات على طاقة الشمس قياس فاسد أصلا. أثبت لي وجود تلك الطاقة الكونية كما ثبت - بالحس والمشاهدة من قديم الزمان - وجود الطاقة الشمسية = وستجدني معك من المؤمنين!! أما التعامل مع هذه الغيبيات - ولا تزال من يوم أن بدعها الهندوس من ثلاثة آلاف سنة وإلى اليوم غيبيات ولو كرهتَ - بتلك الصورة العمياء، بدعوى أن نأخذ ما ينعنا = فلا!!


مجدداً تحاول أن توهم بأني بأدعو للأخذ بما عند الهندوس من خزعبلات ومعتقدات منحرفة، وهذا ما قمت به من بداية ردك! وفي الحقيقة لم أفعل هذا ولا أدعو إليه .  
بل أدعو إلى النظر من أجل ضبط النقد والبحث، وأن لا نخلط الحابل بالنابل، وألا يكون تفسيرنا لكل ما نجهل كنهه شياطين وعفاريت!.  
والموضوع ليس محصورا بما عند الهندوس، ولكن عند الصينيين واليابانيين.. فهؤلاء اجتهدوا كذلك في التعرف إلى جسد الإنسان وفي علوم الطب عموماً كما أسلفتُ، وهذا ما أدعو التريث بشأنه تحديداً.  
ولا يا أخي الطاقة الشمسية لم يتم استغلالها تقنياً إلا حديثاً عبر الخلايا الشمسية، وكانت من قبل مبعثرة !! بل لم يتم بعد استغلالها بالشكل الأمثل بعد. نعم هي موجودة منذ وجدت الشمس ولكن التعرف إليها بشكل محدد واستغلالها تقنياً لم يتم إلا حديثاً، بالتالي مثالي سليم من حيث افتراض حصوله في زمن سابق (قبل اكتشاف ماهيتها علمياً وطريقة استقطابها)، بحيث ينكر بعض المؤمنين على الناس استغلال الطاقة الشمسية للانتفاع بها بدعوى أنّها مرتبطة بمعتقدات فاسدة منحرفة كفرية شيطانية! 
أو وإن رأوا آثار وجودها فيأبون إلا ان ينكروا وجودها !! حتى يلمسوها بأيديهم حزماً حزماً! أو قد يقولوا بأن الحركة التي تسببها في الآلات مثلاً أو النفع مصدره الشياطين والعفاريت.. أو.. القرود الزرق (باعتبارهم كانوا يؤمنون بأشياء عجيبة زمان!!! )!  
هذا مقصدي من المثال، فلا تسقطه على واقعنا المعاصر، وعلى أية حال يكفي أن تعيه . 





> بارك الله فيك وشكر لك نصيحتك هذه، التي لم أخرج - حقيقة - من مشاركتك إلا بها.. 
> وأرى يا أخي الكريم - واعذرني على شدتي في ردي عليك فإنما أنا لك أخ ناصح - أنك تحتاج إلى الوقوف على هذه النصيحة مرارا قبل أن تفتنك هذه الأشياء عن دينك، فإني والله أخاف عليك ...


 
وجزاك الله تعالى خيراً على نواياك الطيبة، وأسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعني بنصيحتك، ويحفظنا جميعاً من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن ونعوذ به تعالى من فتنة المسيح الدجال، ونعيذ أهلنا والمؤمنين جميعاً،،، هذا وأتمنى أن تكون برسالتي هذه توضحت لك مقاصدي أكثر . 
مجدداً أقول، مجهود حقيقةً يا أخي تشكر عليه بلا شك لا سيما نسبةً إلى ضعف ما كتب بهذا الشأن، ولكن تحتاج إلى المزيد من البحث والدراسة المتأنية المتجردة للحق، لا سيما والوضع يتطور عند القوم وليس كما ينقل عن الهندوس وما شابههم، ولهم الآن تنظيم عالمي كبير.. لا علاقة له بالهندوسية، ولكن نمط جديد ومختلف .  
وكذلك لا بد من التصنيف والفصل بين الموضوعات، لأن الخلط لا ينفع بل يضر، ومن الجيد دوماً للباحث المتجرد للحق أن يبدي أي نفع أو إيجابيات في أي موضوع يريد التحذير منه -إن وجدت طبعاً، وقد أقررت أنت بوجودها في بداية حديثك-، فهذا يضفي مصداقية أكثر للطرح. 



> أسأل الله لي ولك الثبات وحسن الخاتمة. ويكفيني شهادتك بأنها أبواب يجذب بعضها بعضا، فهذا - وربي - خير دليل على صحة ما نقول به من منعها مطلقا سدا للذريعة وصيانة لدين المسلمين، والحمد لله رب العالمين.


آمين.

منع بعض هذه الطرق مطلقاً سداً للذريعة أمر أجده سائغا والله أعلم، وإن بشكل مؤقت، ممكن يعني، بعد القياس.  
فحتى يجتمع بيننا قوم يدرسون الموضوع ويبحثون فيه، ويوضحون التشابك ويبينون النافع من الضار، فقولك بالنسبة لي أجده -الآن- معقولا، لأن المفسدة في دخول هذه المتاهة حقيقةً أكبر من أي مصلحة، عدا ما يتعلق بالعلاجات البدنية الصرفة التي لا تنطوي على أي كلمات أو طقوس، وإن كانت تعتمد أساساً على الطاقة التي تنكر وجودها أنت ( مثلاً كالإبر الصينية ) . 
هدانا الله جميعاً إلى ما فيه رضواته عز وجل .

----------


## تيم الله

عفوا، لاحظت وأنا أقر ما كتبت الآن، بأني أخطأت في استخدام الكلمات، وسهوت.. فأنا قصدت الحديث بشأن الكلمات وتكرارها مثل (أوم) عن المانترا.. لا التانترا. عذراً.

فالتانترا تشكل عموم الطقوس والممارسات التي يستخدمونها للوصول لحالة الوعي الكوني المطلوبة لمعرفة الذات والوصول للنيرفانا، وفيها تدخل عملية زرع المفاهيم والمعتقدات، والتي تؤهل الشخص للقيام بطقوس معينة تساعد على فتح الشاكرات من بينها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ممارسات جنسية جماعية عشوائية.. وهذه التانترا هي لم تكن أصلاً جزء من حوارنا هنا، ولا مما تحدثتُ فيه بكل الأحوال .

على كل، أينما وجدتم كلمة تانترا فأنا أعني مانترا. 

وفي الفقرة التي أقول فيها للأخ أبي الفداء وما دخل التانترا، فأنا أؤكد وأقول ما دخل التانترا لأني أتحدث عن شيء آخر لا علاقة له بمفاهيمهم الفاسدة والكفرية .

شكراً.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

موضوع رائع أخي الكريم أبا الفداء وحوار رائع بينك وبين الأخ الكريم تيم الله كما أرجوا أن تستمرا بالأمر إلى منتهاه فهو -حقا- موضوع مهمّ أوّلا لارتباطه بمسائل العقيدة والتصور العام للعلاقة بين الله -الإنسان- الكون وثانيا لارتباطه الكبير بالواقع إذ أصبح لجماعات التنمية وجود محسوس يصعب تجاهله في الواقع المعاش خصوصا وقد تصدر الموضوع بعض المبرزين المنتسبين إلى الجماعات الدعوية وشكرا

----------


## أبو الفداء

سامحك الله يا أخي، أنا أطلب من كل قارئ فطن أن يقارن بين ما كتبتَه في مشاركتك الأولى التي عقبتُ أنا عليها، وما أوردته ونافحت عنه في مشاركتك الثانية التي ترد بها على ردي! 
هل يفهم من قرأ ردي عليك بتجرد - وما رددت إلا على ما كتبته أنت من تقريرات وإطلاقات، وليس لي أن أشق عن صدرك!! - أنني أنسب كل (ثابت) من الآثار التي يجدها الناس "لنظام غذائي أو نحوه" ولا يجدون لها تفسيرا في وقتنا الحالي في الطب الإكلينيكي = إلى الجن والعفاريت ؟؟؟؟ 
وهل يفهم كل منصف أني أقول إن كل ما ثبت أنه ينفع الناس - هكذا بإطلاق - ولكنه لم يثبت بالدليل الحسي الإمبريقي، فإنه محض أساطير و(كفر وشر) ؟؟؟؟
ما هذه الإلزامات؟؟؟
وهل يستقيم أن يجتمع هذان المفهومان - الذان نسبتهما إلي جميعا بصيغ محتلفة في أثناء مشاركتك - في رأسٍ واحدٍ أصلا يا أستاذنا؟؟؟
سبحان الله!



> فعلى سبيل المثال ليس كل مجهول هو متعلق بالجن والشياطين.. والعفاريت.!


أين فهمتَ هذا من كلامي؟؟؟؟
إنما كان مرادي أن أبين لك أن طريقة الاستدلال على نفع كثير من العلاجات التي جعلها الوثنيون جزءا من دينهم، فيها إشكال خطير يجعلنا ننظر ونقلب النظر مرارا قبل أن ندعو المسلمين لدراستها لمجرد أنها قد جُربت ونفعت!! وإلا فما أكثر ما لم يكن سبب جدواه ونفعه إلا من عبث الشياطين للتلبيس على الوثنيين والمشركين واستدراجهم.. وما أسهل أن يستدرج المسلمون إلى الوثنية - بشهادتك أنت - عند نظرهم في هذه الأشياء .. 
فإن قلنا إن فيها نفعا دنيويا، فإن الضرر الديني الراجح والخطر الشديد القادح في التوحيد نفسه = يجعل أي عاقل يحكم - كما رأيتك أنت نفسك تقول - بسد هذا الباب وصد المسلمين عنه!!! 
هل في الأرض من منفعة - علاجية أو غيره - ترقى (مهما عظمت) لأن نهدد توحيد المسلمين بهذه الأخطار، ونجعلهم عرضة لاستدراج الشياطين ؟؟؟؟؟ ألا يكفينا ما سوى ذلك مما ينفع الناس ولا يكون فتنة لهم في أصل دينهم ؟؟؟
هذا غاية مرادي من إدخال الشياطين في الموضوع، فهل اتضح لك الآن يا أخي؟
ليس معنى كلامي أننا نرد كل نافع عند (الكفار) لأنهم (أهل كفر وشر) ولا غير ذلك مما تهكمت به علي سامحك الله!!
وأنا أسألك بالله، وأسأل كل قارئ منصف متابع للنقاش ... 
هل ما تقرره الآن هنا:



> ومن ناحية أخرى شرحي لمعتقد باطل لا يعني أني أجد فيه نفعاً أو أني أعطيه شرعية، لا! ولكن يعني أني أشرح وأبين ماذا يحصل لنكون على هدى، وشتان.


هو ما يفهمه القارئ من مثل قولك في مشاركتك الأولى:



> والنيرفانا بحقيقتها -البعيدة عن المعتقدات (؟؟؟؟)- لا تعدو عن كونها حالة ذوقية تأملية (التأمل التجاوزي) يصبح الإنسان فيها في حالة فناء عما حوله عن كل ما حوله، فإن كان مسلما موحداً وكان يردد اسم ( الله ) فهو في فنائه عما حوله لن يشعر إلا بالله عز وجل لا شيء إلا الله


؟
أم أنه يفهم منه إقرارك لهذا المعتقد الباطل، ومحاولة تفسيره بالطاقة (وإن لم يكن هذا مرادك)؟؟؟
ماذا يفهم المسلمون العقلاء من كلامك هذا - على هذا اللفظ، ومثله كثير فيما عقبتُ عليه من كلامك - إلا أنك "تعطيه الشرعية"؟
إما أن المشكلة في اعتقادك أنت - ولا أظن ذلك إن شاء الله، وقد نفيتَه عن نفسك بوضوح - أو أنها في طريقتك في تحرير ما تريد، لكن قطعا هناك مشكلة واضحة في أمثال هذه التحريرات، ما كان يستقيم أن يجاب عنها إلا بما رقمتُه في محله، والله المستعان!
أما ما سقته من أقوال في تعريف الطاقة عند الفيزيائيين، فليست هذه الأقوال أقوال الفيزيائيين في الطاقة وإنما هي أقوال الفلاسفة (وإن قال بها بعض الفيزيائيين)، إذ الطاقة - على مفهوم أهل العلم الطبيعي - هي كم فيزيائي يمكن قياسه وتتبعه تجريبيا وهو مرتبط بأحوال مخصوصة للمادة، ويمكن تحويله إلى أنواع أخرى من الطاقة. أما ما سماه البعض بالطاقة الخضراء وطاقة الأشكال وطاقة الأثير وطاقة كذا وكذا، فلا يدخل شيء منها في المفهوم الفزيقي للطاقة، وإنما في المفهوم الفلسفي، على اعتبار أنهم يريدون تسفير بعض الظواهر بوجود "قدرة" ما غير منظورة كانت هي السبب فيها، كما لو كانت نوعا من أنواع الطاقة. 
ولك أن تقول ههنا: أليس قد كانت من قبل كثير من أنواع الطاقة المعروفة لنا الآن كمقادير فزيقية = من قبيل المفاهيم الفلسفية المجردة كذلك، حتى تمكن العلماء من قياسها وتتبعها بوسائل العلم الإمبيريقي ومن ثم إثبات وجودها كطاقة على المصطلح الفزيقي؟ فأقول لك بلى، وأنا لم أمنع من إمكان وجود تلك الطاقات عقلا، ولكن قلت: أثبت لي وجودها ككيان فزيقي يمكن قياسه وربطه بأنواع الطاقة الأخرى وأنا أقر لك بكونها نوعا من (أنواع الطاقة) كالكهرباء والحرارة وغيرهما! وإلا فليس لك أن تعارضني حتى لو جئتك أقول لك إن (هذا شغل عفاريت)!!! 
فقولك هذا:



> فقولك:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				هذا تناقض، فأنت حقيقةً اعتبرتها في بداية حديثك في هذه الفقرة مجرد فلسفة، مجرد فكرة في الأذهان -وهذا غير صحيح.


يدل أولا على أنك تملك بالدليل ما تثبت به أن هذه الظاهرة سببها طاقة كالصوت والضوء والحرارة وغيرها، وليس لك هذا.. ويدل ثانيا على أنك لم تفهم مرادي بوصفي إياها بالفلسفة بالأساس، إذ ليس لازما عند أحد من العقلاء أن تكون الفكرة الفلسفية مجردة من وجود ظاهرة في الواقع تروم تفسيرها، ولم أقل - ولا يلزم من مجرد وصفي إياها بالفلسفة - أن هذه الظاهرة التي وصفوا تأثيرها بهذا الوصف = لا وجود لها في الواقع!! 
والعجيب أنك انتهيت إلى هذه النتيجة:



> بالنتيجة ما أريد قوله، بأن تعريف الطاقة في العلم التجريبي ليس منضبطاً أصلاً، بل هناك من يقول ليس هناك شيء اسمه طاقة ولكن هناك أشكال للطاقة.


فعلى كلامك هذا يا أخي المبارك: كل مصطلح اختلف في تعيين المراد به أهل فن من فنون العلم على أقوال عدة = فإن هذا المصطلح لا ينضبط .. (بغض النظر هل هذا الخلاف سائغ أصلا عند أهل تلك الصنعة أو لا) وإذا كان لا ينضبط، فلنا إذن أن نُدخل تحته ما نريد، ثم نخرج نوهم الغرر والجهلاء أن هذه (طاقة) أثبت وجودَها (العلم الحديث) ونتاجر بها هنا وهناك!!
أنا ما أدخلت الكلام في مفهوم الطاقة في العلم الطبيعي إلا لأن هذا ما يتاجر به هؤلاء - الذين أراك تشاركني في الإنكار عليهم!! - يوهمون الناس بأن هذا من العلم الطبيعي، وليس هو في الحقيقة على قواعده ولا أصوله، ولا أعرف عالما طبيعيا من أي ملة في العالم - خلا الهندوسية وبعض سفهاء النصارى - إلا ويرفض اعتبار نظرية البرمجة اللغوية هذه من العلم الطبيعي! إن شئت اعتبارها نظرية من نظريات علم النفس الفلسفية (ولا يعني وصفها بأنها فلسفية بالمناسبة تجريد دعاوى تلك النظريات عن ظاهرة واقعية معينة تروم تفسيرها، وقد رأيتك تدندن على هذا المعنى العجيب!!) فلك هذا، ولكن لكل علم أدواته ومنطقه الاستدلالي ومصطلحاته!

أما قولك هذا:



> ثم يا أخي ومنذ متى كنا نحن المسلمين ننتظر موافقة علمية وأدلة علمية تجريبية من معامل الغرب تحديداً ! وهل يؤمنون هم بوجود عالم الجن على سبيل المثال أو تستطيع معاملهم وأدواتهم المخبرية إثباته ؟! هل يؤمنون بالعين وما يصدر عنها من "قوى" أو "طاقة" شريرة (أو سمها ما شئت) ناتجة عن الحسد ؟!


فخلط جديد! لا إشكال عند المسلمين في قبول الأدلة العلمية الصحيحة ولو جاءتنا من الشطيان نفسه! ولكل علم أدلته المعتبرة فيه، التي بها تطلق مصطلحاته ومفاهيمه النظرية على الظواهر الموجودة في الواقع. فكون (الغرب) لا يؤمنون بالجن لا يعنينا في شيء، ولا يلزم منه أن نرد ما في معاملهم!! ولا أدري كيف تكتب هذا الكلام وأنت تطالبني - أصلا - بقبول ما جاء به الكفار من نفع!!! سبحان الله!
لو تأملتَ في كلامك هذا لوجدته حجة لي والله! فنحن إذ آمنا بالعين والجن والشيطان، لم نؤمن بها لأنها ثبتت من طرق الحس والمشاهدة والتجريب المعملي، وإنما لأننا جاءنا بها نص من الوحي المعصوم، فصارت عندنا عقيدة لا تقبل التشكيك ولا يعنينا ما يقول أصحاب تلك المعامل فيها! فهل تريدنا أن نعامل ما جاءنا به القوم من ين ويانج وشاكرا معاملة اعتقادنا في الجن والعين؟؟؟ قطعا ليس هذا ما تدعونا إليه، فما هذا التخبط في التحرير يا أخي رعاك الله؟؟ 
الذي تريد أن تقوله - كما يبدو لي - أنه ليس كل ما يكفر به أصحاب المعامل الغربية فهو باطل ولابد، بدليل كفرهم بالجن والعين عندنا.. وهذا المعنى لا أخالفك فيه، ولا يخالفك فيه أحد، ولكن ما هكذا يكون تحريره!! 
سنتفق على أن العلم الطبيعي The scientific Method لم يثبت من طريقه وجود الجن وكذلك لم يثبت به وجود الشاكرا، وهنا مربط الفرس، إذ سيرجع بنا الحديث في النهاية إلى أصل فلسفة الاستدلال على وجود هذا وذاك (من جانب) (وهو محل النزاع بيني وبينك)، والنظر الترجيحي في فقه المصالح والمفاسد في القبول والرد لما ثبت من نفع دنيوي ظاهر (من الجانب الآخر: وهو محل الاتفاق فيما يبدو). 
فلو قلَّبت نظرك في هذا الكلام الملون بالأحمر بروية وتجرد لاكتشفت أنك توافقني في الحقيقة وتقول بسد هذا الباب لذات العلة التي أثبتها أنا، فتأمل بارك الله فيك. 




> لا، هذه "الطاقة" بشكلها المجرد ليست اعتقادا غيبيا مطلقاً (شريراً كافراً)،


فقط أحببت تنبيهك إلى نبرة التهكم فيما هو ملون بالأحمر.. سامحك الله.
وسامحك الله على مثلها ههنا:



> وكلنا يعرف صحتهم الجيدة، ولا ليست من الشياطين والعفاريت!!


تقول



> فكما في العلم التجريبي الحديث يقول العلماء بأننا نستدل على الطاقة من آثارها، وكذلك الأمر هنا،


هذا قياس مع الفارق الواضح، وقد تقدم بيانه. ومحاولة القوم (حشر) معتقداتهم - أو نظرياتهم النفسانية إن شئت - تحت مصطلحات العلم التجريبي بهذه الطريقة - حتى من اسمها نفسه الذي لا علاقة له بطريقة علماء الطب باستعمال مصطلح Neuro (أصلا) فلا أقبلها!! (وليس لهذا الخلاف الاصطلاحي تأثير على قضية ما إذا كان وجود الظاهرة نفسها الموصوفة بهذا المصطلح = حقا أو باطلا، أو على حكم الانتفاع بها في الإسلام)




> فهناك الكثير ممن استفادوا في أغراض علاجية بدنية بحتة، وبدون تمتمات ولا كلمات ولا "تانترا" ولا أحرف ولا شياطين ولاعفاريت ولا شيء من هذا !


أحسنت .. لا أنكر هذا، ونحن نتفق في أصل مشروعية التداوي بالطب البديل من حيث المبدإ ولا شك.. ولكن إذا كان الأمر على النحو الذي وصفته أنت بنفسك بأنه فتنة وأنه يجذب الإنسان إلى الشرك والوثنية خطوة بعد خطوة، فبالله لماذا تجادل عنه؟ ما كان من نفع في فتح الشاكرات وإغلاقها أو في ممارسة اليوجا ومحاولة الوصول إلى (النيرفانا) فلا يلزمنا أصلا، وعندنا فيما يخلو من الفتن والشبهات ما يغنينا عنه، ولله الحمد! وانت توافقني على هذا فيما يبدو، فما وجه النزاع بيننا؟؟ 
وإن كنت ترى أنه من المهم أن يستوي عالم راسخ القدم في التوحيد لدراسة تلك الأشياء لجلب النافع المفيد منها، وتنقيته من الكفر والوثنية، فأنا لا أرى ذلك ولا أستسيغه، لا لأنه فتنة لذلك العالم نفسه فحسب، ولكن لأنه فتنة للمسلمين كذلك، لا سيما وقد كثر بالفعل من طلبة العلم والمنسوبين إليه من غاصوا في هذه الأشياء وحاولوا إخراج النفع منها ولم يرجعوا إلا بالمهالك وهم لا يشعرون!! وقد بينت في أصل المقال ما معناه أن كثيرا مما خلطه دعاة البرمجة هذه والتنمية البشرية بنظريات الوثنيين، إنما مصدره علوم أخرى كعلم النفس (تنشيط القدرات العقلية) وعلم الاقتصاد (تنظيم الوقت ونحوه) والاجتماع وغيره، فمن أراد إخراج الفوائد من تلك العلوم ونفع المسلمين بها فما حاجته لأن يقرنها بتلك النظريات التي أقل ما يقال فيها إنها شبهة، وما حاجته لأن يدخل فيها الطاقة والشاكرا والنيرفانا؟؟؟؟؟ 
لماذا يريد الشيخ فلان أن يحصل على شهادة "مدرب معتمد" من مركز كذا وكذا في أمريكا ثم يأتينا يقول لقد درستها وصفيتها وأخرجت منها ما ينفع المسلمين، ثم يعقد لها الدورات بمئة دولار للعضو الواحد ويطالب الناس بألا ينشروا ما فيها، فإذا ما نظرت فيما يجري بين تلامذته من كلام وجدتهم يسبحون في معتقدات الوثنيين سباحة ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله؟؟؟
يا أخي نسأل الله أن يحفظ على المسلمين دينهم وأن يدفع عنهم تلك الفتن جميعا، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله! 




> ومن طرق "العلاج بالطاقة" مثلاً الإبر الصينية حيث اكتشف الصينيون أن هذه الإبر (بغرزها في مواضع معينة -مسارات للطاقة-) تعمل على إعادة التوازن في الجسم ، وان الطاقة تسير في مسارات متعددة مختلفة في جسم الانسان ، وقد تصاب بعض المسارات بخلل ما فيتأثر سريان الطاقة ، ويمكن بإذن الله تعالى إعادة التوازن بغرز الإبر في مواضع معينة من هذه المسارات . وهناك كثير من الناس في العالم استفادوا بإذن الله تعالى، وهناك من لم ينتفعوا لأنّ هذا مجرد علاج (كشأن أي علاج آخر) التأثير الحقيقي ليس فيه، فالله تعالى هو الفعال لما يريد .


لا أريد أن يتشعب الموضوع، ولكن أكتفي بتنبيهك على أن أكثر علماء الغرب يعدون الإبر الصينية هذه من العلم الكاذب Pseudoscience.. أو أنها - على الأقل - في ثبوت فائدتها نزاع إحصائي. والإنسان الذي يذهب ليعالج هناك لا يبرأ غالبا (بإذن الله تعالى) من تأثير تلك الإبر - الذي لم ثيبت من خلال الظواهر الفزيقية المعروفة بعد - وإنما بتأثير ما يسميه علماء النفس Placebo effect أي العلاج بالإيحاء (وهو طريقة مجدية بالمناسبة يتباحثها فلاسفة الغرب للنظر في إقرارها كطريقة طبية معتبرة، وقد ثبت بالفعل أن أقواما برأوا من بعض الأمراض الجسدية وكانوا لا يتعاطون من العلاج إلا قرصا يحسبونه دواءً جديدا خارقا وهو في الحقيقة ليس إلا سكر مضغوط!!!) 
وفي الحقيقة فإن نسبة من لا يجدي معهم هذا العلاج بالإبر بالفعل إلى من يجدي معهم نسبة متذبذبة إحصائيا، تصل أحيانا إلى أكثر من نصف العينة، وأحيانا إلى دون ذلك، بصورة قد تجعل العلاج بقرص السكر المضغوط يبدو أكثر جدوى وفاعلية أحيانا!! فإن كنت تستدل على جدوى الإبر الصينية من خلال دليل التجريب (أنها جُربت ونفعت) أو أنك أنت نفسك جربتها فنفعت معك، فابحث عن هذه الإحصائيات وانظر جدال العقلاء في الغرب حول جدوى هذه الطريقة، (ونزاعهم الفلسفي في منطق الاستدلال الإحصائي نفسه على جدواها) بارك الله فيك (ولا داعي لأن تدخلنا ههنا في هذا الخلاف، فقد طال الكلام وتشعب بما فيه الكفاية)!!

أما ما سقته بعد ذلك من كلام حول قوله تعالى ((وخلقنا من كل شيء زوجين)) فلا أخالفك فيه يا أخي، ولكن أين هي (الطاقة) التي نفهمها من هذه الآية؟؟ قلت لك إن مفهوم الين واليانج في حقيقته ليس طاقة وإنما هو أصل في معتقد الكونفوشيين مفاده الاتزان التام بين كل (زوجين) من الأشياء في الطبيعة (وهو معنى لا نختلف فيه إجمالا والقرءان يوافقه).. فلا أدري ما الذي حوَّل هذا الاتزان إلى طاقة (!!) نروم الاستدلال على وجودها بالقرءان، وندعي العلاج بها!! يا أخي الحبيب حرر وجه النفع الذي تقصده تحديدا في (الين واليانج) وأهم من هذا : لا تدخل في القرءان ما ليس فيه!




> وما أعجب تشبيهك لتلك الممارسات العلاجية التي فيها أخذ بالأسباب من تغيير نظام غذائي (الطعام الحلال الطيب بنمط صحي) أو ضغط على مواضع من الجسد (الجسد) أو تغيير نمط تفكير ومعتقدات (العقل والفكر والمشاعر)، وبين من يستغيث بالحسن والحسين لينفعوه أو يدفعوا عنه الضر! عجيب فعلاً!


يا أخي اتق الله! أين شبهتُ أنا "الأخذ بالأسباب من تغير نظام غذائي" بالمستغيث بالحسن والحسين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يستوي - أصلا - تغيير النظام الغذائي، (بالضغط على مواضع من الجسد) بما تسميه أنت (تغيير المعتقدات)، هكذا بمثل هذا الإطلاق؟؟؟ سبحان الله.




> فهل كل هذا لأنك لا تريد أن تقنع بوجود شيء اسمه "طاقة" وبوجود مسارات للطاقة تسري في جسد الإنسان تؤثر على حالته الصحية عموماً ؟! وبأن الخلل في مشاعر وأفكار الإنسان، أو في طعامه، أو في نمط حياته أو ارتباطه الروحي بخالقه يؤثر على جسده ؟! عجباً أليس هذا ما نؤمن به ؟


هذه ليست طريقة باحثين ولا طلبة علم في الاحتجاج يا أخي الكريم! لم أقل أصلا بأني أرفض الفكرة (فكرة وجود هذه الطاقة) من أساسها، فلا داعي لتلك الاستفهامات العاطفية في النقاش، بارك الله فيك. أما قولك بأن الخلل في ارتباط الإنسان الروحي بخالقه يؤثر في حالته الصحية، فما دخل هذا بالطاقة؟؟ إن قلت هو بسبب الطاقة فقد حملتنا على اعتقاد ما يقوله الهندوس، ودخلت بنا في بدعة شديدة الخطورة، هي عين ما نبهتك عليه في مشاركتي الآنفة، فرميتني بالتشنيع عليك، فانبته! الذي يقول هناك طاقة عرفها الهنود هي السبب في فساد جسم الإنسان عندما تختل علاقته الروحية بربه، هذا يقرر معتقد الهنود الغيبي في تأثير تلك الطاقة بحذافيره، وإن ادعى أنه بعلاجه للخلل في سريان هذه الطاقة المزعومة - متجردا من عقيدتهم في أنها هي ذات الله نفسها - يزيل أثر الفساد الروحي للإنسان على جسده، ويفتح السبيل أمام اتصاله بربه بصورة أفضل (وهو مفهوم النيرفانا) فقد أتى ببدعة في دين الله تعالى هي باب من أبواب الوثنية لا يخفى، حيث إن تعريف البدعة أنها كل عمل يراد به التقرب إلى الله تعالى لم يأت فيه نص شرعي!! 



> بمعنى أنه تم تقنين مبادئ نفسية ووضعها في حزمة، وهي أصلاً موجودة في علم النفس (وهذا ما يقوله الكثير من الأطباء النفسيين المعارضون لها) ثم زعموا أنها علم قائم بذاته، وهي مجرد تقنيات موجودة أصلاً في علم النفس لا ترقى لتكون علماً قائماً بذاته.


عظيم، ألا يسنعا إذن بارك الله فيك، أن نتفق على موافقة هؤلاء النفسانيين المعارضين لها؟ فلنكتف بما نحله هؤلاء من علم النفس وغيره من الفوائد، ناخذها من حيث أخذوها، دون الدخول أصلا فيما يسمى بالبرمجة اللغوية الوثنية هذه وما يفتح علينا من مصائب!!
أما كلامك بعدُ عما في علم النفس من فوائد فلا أدري ما وجه إيراده ههنا! هل خالفتك فيما في علم النفس من فوائد؟؟؟




> هممم!! في الحقيقة قدماي مرفوعتان حالياً على كرسي مريح له مساند لحملهما !! وأسند ظهري للوراء وأحاول أن أبقي رقبتي بوضع مستقيم مع رأسي !!


لم أفهم هذا الكلام في الحقيقة يا أخي، فماذا تقصد ؟؟؟




> هذا الفرق بيني وبينك ، أنت تحب النسف السريع والشامل (أسهل) وأنا.. أحب التريث، وفصل الخيوط المتشابكة، لأحدد بعدها ماذا أريد أن أنسف (لا أحب أسلحة الدمار الشامل هذه!! ).


سامحك الله يا أخي فقد - والله - آذيتني بهذا الكلام، والله المستعان.




> يعني فكِّر بالعين والحسد يا أخي على سبيل المثال، لتقريب الفكرة فقط.. 
> ألا تظن بأنّ العلم قد يكشف يوماً عن كيفية انتقال تلك "القوى" أو "الطاقة" أو (كائن ما كانت) الشريرة من الحاسد إلى المحسود فتؤذيه ؟! نحن لا نراها حقيقةً، ولكن نرى الأثر الذي تحُدثه (المرض) .
> طيب..
> كيف حصل الإرسال ؟ لا نعلم.
> كيف حصل الاستقبال ؟ لا نعلم.
> كيف حصل التأثير على جسد المحسود فأصيب عضوياً من قبل قوى غير مرئية وغير محسوسة! لا نعلم. 
> فهل سنقول جن وشياطين؟!


لا لن نقول جن وشياطين وإنما سنقف على ما جاءنا به الخبر.وإلا فإن لم يكن عندنا حكمة جامعة من هدي الإسلام والسنة نقرر بها - قبل كل شيء - مشروعية وجدوى الخوض البحثي في ظاهرة من الظواهر، فبأي شيء ميزنا إسلامنا عن الكفار والسفهاء؟؟!!!
ليس لنا أن نخوض في حقيقة الحسد أصلا، لأن خبره لم يأتنا إلا بالوحي وعلاجه منصوص عليه عندنا بالوحي كذلك، فطلب هذا الذي ذكرته أقل ما يقال فيه إنه من فضول العلم، والله أعلم.
أسأل الله أن يهديني وإياك للعلم النافع.

----------


## واحد مسلم

الأخ الكريم أبو الفداء 
جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الطيب 
الاخ الكريم  تيم الله 
جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الحوار الهاديء وأنا أتفق معك في العموم في محاولة عرض الموضوع بطريقة أكثر هدوءاً وإن كان المرء يختلف من حالٍ إلى حال فالأخ أبو الفداء يحاول التحذير مما جعله يلتزم جانب الشدة في الامر لكن أعتقد أن هذا يختلف عن الحوار داخل مجلس علمي قد لا يناسبه تماماً نفس اسلوب الموضوع الأصلي من ناحية الشدة و الأطلاقات التي يراد بها التحذير 
نقاش مثري ومفيد بارك الله فيكم

----------


## تيم الله

*الأخ الفاضل ( أبو الفداء )*
*فقط حاولت أن أرطب خشونة أسلوبك وأكسر شيئاً من حدة كلماتك واتهاماتك.. ببعض المشاكسة من طرفي ( حديثي عن النسف، وأين أضع قدماي.. والقرود الزرق!!) دون أن أخلّ بمضمون الحوار طبعاً، وذلك لتلطيف الجو.. بالنسبة لي على الأقل! كي لا أرد عليك بشدة مماثلة.. أو أشد (يعني اجتهدت فلا تلمني)! ولا عليك، انظر للجانب المشرق، فها قد أثمر أسلوبي، فأصبحت نبرتك هادئة وأسلوبك أكثر مرونة، فبارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل.* 
*ولا، لا أريد الأذى لك أبداً.. أو لأي أحد من المؤمنين، فأعتذر عن إيذائي لك بغير قصد .* 
*أما ما نقلته من حديثي بشأن الشياطين والعفاريت فكنت أقصده تماماً وأعنيه فعلاً ولم يكن تهكماً، ولكن رداً مني على ما ورد منك في طرحك الأصلي (كما فهمتُه)، وردك لاحقاً (كما فهمتُه)، ولا أدري لمَ فهمت تلك الجمل تحديداً بأنها تهكم، ولو قلت ذلك عن "القرود الزرق" لربما قلت معك حق، ولو أني كنت أبتسم حقيقةً وأنا أكتب، وفي حالة هدوء تام.* 
*وسع الله صدرك لعباده عز وجل، وغفر لي ولك ولإخوتنا جميعاً.*
*..* 
*طيب يا أخي، أعتقد أنّ سوء التعبير والفهم وارد من طرفي (راجعت مداخلاتي ولاحظت هذا في مواضع، منها فهمي لمقصدك بشأن "الفلسفة" مثلاً)، ولكن أيضا يا أخي هناك ما ليس لديك به علم بكل بساطة (كما تبين لي)، بالتالي بدا لك الإشكال في بعض كلامي (تحريري).* 
*فقد خلطتَ في رسالتك الأخيرة مجدداً معي بعض الأمور فيما أقره وفيما لا أقرّه، ومن ناحية أخرى لاحظت أنك تكون تتحدث عن "الطاقة" مثلاً ثم فجأة يتحول الكلام ليصبح عن البرمجة اللغوية العصبية بتداخل مشوِّش، وحقيقةً هناك فرق حتى مع وجود الصلة.* 
*فليس دائماً مرتبطة دورات واستشارات البرمجة اللغوية العصبية بالطاقة والحديث عن الطاقة! لذا قد يعجب أغلب من يقرأ ما كتبتَ ممن لم يخبروا ما تتحدث عنه، ويظنونك تخلط أو متحامل، لأنهم ما سمعوا هذا من مدربيهم أو محاضريهم (في الجامعات) أو استشارييهم! والسبب هو أنّ هناك نسبة لا بأس بها من "المدربين" يقومون بأسلمة هذه التقنيات، كما ويقومون ببترها عن "تقنيات الطاقة" ومتعلقاتها تماماً باعتبارها علاجية وليست من تخصصهم، ليكون ما يقدمونه ويطرحونه مجرد تقنيات نفسية واجتماعية تساعد الشخص في حياته وفي تنمية مهاراته.* 
*لذا عند الحديث عن البرمجة فلا بد لنا من أن نميز ونفصل، ونوضح الأشكال المختلفة التي يتبناها "المدربين"، مع تبيان درجة خطورة كل منها، وهذا واجب علينا يفرضه الإنصاف علينا.* 
*لذا مهم جداً أن يأخذ كل مفهوم حقه، فيتم الحديث عنه بشكل جزئي منفصل، ثم يتم ربطه بالمنظومة ككل وتبيان التداخل، ولكن في طرحك كانت المفاهيم متداخلة بشكل مربك.* 
*وقد لاحظت أن هذا حصل من جانبي كذلك وأنا أرد عليك، ولهذا أنا كرهت من البداية ذلك الخلط في الموضوعات ابتداء من طرحك ومن ثم ما انبنى عليه من رد من طرفي .* 
*ولهذا وجدت أني أريد أن أنتهي من كل مسألة على حدا، وأبدأ فيما يتعلق بالنيرفانا، وقولك في رسالتك الأخيرة تعقيباً على كلام اجتزأتَه لي حول هذه "النيرفانا"، حيث تقول عن كلامي ذاك وتسألني بالله :* 


> *وأنا أسألك بالله، وأسأل كل قارئ منصف متابع للنقاش ...* 
> *هل ما تقرره الآن هنا:*





> *ومن ناحية أخرى شرحي لمعتقد باطل لا يعني أني أجد فيه نفعاً أو أني أعطيه شرعية،لا! ولكن يعني أني أشرح وأبين ماذا يحصل لنكون على هدى، وشتان.*
> 
> 
> 
> *هو ما يفهمه القارئ من مثل قولك في مشاركتك الأولى:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*طبعاً اقتبستَ لي ما تظن أنه يؤكد اتهامك لي ذاك، أو على الأقل ما يبرره!* 
*فأنت تريد أن تيبن أنك لم تخطئ حين حكمت عليّ بإقرار ذلك المعتقد الكفري، وإضفاء شرعية عليه وتبيان النفع له –كما سبق من كلامك- وأن الخطأ خطأي طبعاً وقطعاً ليس خطأ من عندك!!* 
*وطبعاً راجعت كلماتي في المداخلة الأولى (فأنت سألتني بالله عز وجل) فوجدت يا أخي أنه لا يجوز لك مطلقاً أن تبني حكمك الجائر بناء على بتر عبارة من نص متكامل!*  
*فإليك أضع النص كله، والذي أحقِّر فيه من شأن معتقدهم السخيف وأؤكد بوضوح بأني لا أدعو إليه وأني فقط أشرح وأوضح حقيقة الأمر، وأني أكشف حقيقتها.. فأنا أقول في نصي ذاك ما معناه بأن النيرفانا (توَحُّد الإنسان مع "الإله"، أو الوعي الكوني –حديثاً-) التي يزعمون لا تعدو في الحقيقة عن كونها حالة تأملية للوعي الإنساني كما شرحتُ، وأنهم هم من يضفون عليها القدسية وكل تلك المعتقدات الوهمية والكذب.*  
*والآن من فضلك إقرأ كلامي كله مجدداً وستجد هذا إن شاء الله تعالى، وانتبه كيف أنك بترت العبارة التي اقتبستها لي وشنعت علي فيها وحكمت من سياقها العام (هذا لا يحق لك)!! ذلك السياق الذي يوجب عليك أن تستفسر قبل أن تحكم –إن لم تتبين واستشكلته-، لأنه من يكمل قراءة النص كله لا بد أن يلاحظ أني أحذِّر وأنبِّه بكلمات واضحة ولا أعدد مزايا ومنافع ولا أقرّ ولا أضفي شرعية(كما اتهمتني!) ، بالتالي وعلى الأقل إن اختلط الأمر عليك كان من المفترض أن تعجب وتستغرب وتشعر بوجود خطأ ما أو تناقض مثلاً يوجب عليك أن تتريث وتستفسر.. بدل أن تبتر وتشنّع عليّ وتعاجلني بالحكم! ثم تبرر.. قائلاً بأنّ هذا ما يُفهَم من نصي، بل من عبارة اجتزأتَها من نصي!*  
*ولا بأي حال يمكن لأحد أن يقول كما تزعم بأنّي في نصي كله أقرّ هذه النيرفانا وأعطيها الشرعية وأتحدث عن نفعها (هذا فهمك أنت لا قولي)!! لأنّ كلامي الصريح والواضح –ضمن النص كله لا ما اجتزأت أنت- يرد عليك قولك .*  
*وهاك نصي مرة أخرى يا أبا الفداء.. ولكن كله، وليس فقط ما بترت وحكمت عليّ بناء عليه، ثم.. رجعت ووضعت الكلام المبتور مرة أخرى لتقول أن المشكلة إذن في تحريري (وكأنه يستحيل أن تكون المشكلة عندك! كأن تكون تجهل ما أتحدث عنه مثلاً أو تعجلت في الحكم في موضع وجب عليك فيه الاستفسار!).*  
*تفضل يا أخي الفاضل هذا كان نصي كله كما هو، إقرأه كله بعدل وإنصاف (سأعلق الآن بالأحمر على نصي الأصلي الذي زعمتَ أني أضفي فيه شرعية على النيرفانا، وأبين نفعها) :*  



> *والنيرفانا بحقيقتها -البعيدة عن المعتقدات (أي معتقداتهم الكفرية وبعيداً عن ما يزعمون)- لا تعدو (هذا توضيح وتحقير لمعتقدهم ببيان حقيقته) عن كونها حالة ذوقية تأملية (التأمل التجاوزي) يصبح الإنسان فيها في حالة فناء عما حوله عن كل ما حوله (إن شئت فلك أن تقول أنها حالة غيبوبة من نوع خاص وأقول هذا لتقريب الفكرة وبالمناسبة شرحي هذا يهدم معتقدهم لا يبين نفعه! لأنه حال في وعي الإنسان)، فإن كان مسلما موحداً (حتى أقرب الفكرة ضربت مثلاً بما يجري مع الصوفية وإن ضمن شكل مختلف) وكان يردد اسم ( الله ) فهو في فنائه عما حوله لن يشعر إلا بالله عز وجل لا شيء إلا الله (وهذا ما سبب الفتنة (فيما أعلم فكلمة فتنة غير مرادفة لكلمة نفع!!) لكثير من الصوفيين وجعلهم يرون الله في كل شيء فهم حقيقةً لا يرون من خلال تلك الحالة التجاوزية إلا ما كان في وعيهم قبل الوصول إليها -الله-، ولا يرون بوعيهم أنفسهم.. لا شيء إلا الله عز وجل، والأمر أعقد من أن يُشرَح، وهو فتنة حقيقةً ) (ومرة أخرى أكّدت أنه فتنة فهل في كلامي للآن الحديث عن منافع)!*  
> *وإن كان الشخص ملحداً ويردد "أوم" فقط باعتبارها أحرف كونية.. وباعتبار أن هذه الأحرف لها أسرارها ( وحقيقة للأحرف أسرار فعلاً ) فهو سيفني في اللاشيء وفيما يسميه الوعي الكوني (لاحظ أنا هنا فقط أشرح واقع الأمر، ضمن أشكال أخرى للنيرفانا، لا سيما فيما يتعلق "بإنسان العصر الجديد" تحديداً، وبأنه ليس على شيء! فهو ما زال ضمن إطار الوجود والكون في وعيه هو! والله أكبر من هذا كله، ولكنه لا يعي، ومفتون بالوجود وما فيه) ! بالتالي فـ"لا وجود إلا الوجود" (هذا معتقد جماعة "العصر الجديد" الفاسد الذي فنوا وغابوا فيه!! ) ولهذا هؤلاء يحبون كثيراً ذكر "لا إله إلا الله" ولكن ضمن معنى لا وجود إلا الوجود فهذا مبلغهم من العلم الذي فرحوا به (أليس واضحاً أني أحقِّر من شأنهم ومن شأن مبلغهم من العلم)!! فهم لا يعبدون الله الذي نعبد، سبحانه وتعالى عما يصفون.* 
> *(لاحظ الآن كيف سأنهي حديثي -بوضوح- الذي بترت منه واجتزأت، وللآن لم أقل شيئاً يوحي بأني أتحدث عن منافع ومزايا!! لم أقل شيئاً يوحي بأني أضفي شرعية كما تقول!! ولكن ظنك بي جعلك تقرأ كلماتي بهذا الشكل!)* 
> *طبعاً، أنا لا أبرر ولا أدعو لهذه الأشياء ( التأمل التجاوزي ) أو ( الخلوة ) أو كائن ما كان، ولكني أدعو إلى أن نفهم ونعي ما يجري بشكل دقيق (وهذا يا أخي بيت القصيد هذا هو بشكل صريح وواضح أعلنه، وفي كل رسائلي أصررت عليه! وهو ما كان يوجب عليك أن تستفسر لا تحكم!!)، مستعينين بالله تعالى ونتريث قبل أن نطلق أحكامنا مفصّلة (أي لا أريد لنا أن نطلق أحكام بدون فهم تام ومفصل وواضح لما نحن بصدده).*


*تنزلاً.. سأقول لك نصي مُشكِل (وحقيقةً هو ربما مُشكِل لمن يجهل ما أتحدث عنه)، إلا أنّ كلامي الصريح يوجب عليك أن تستفسر وتقول أنّ الكلام مشكل أو متناقض مثلاً!* 
*لماذا لا يفعل هذا طلبة العلم إلا من رحم الله!*  
*لا سيما أنك أطلقت حكماً خطيراً بحقي (بناء على عبارة مجتزأة)، فإن أنا كنت أبيّن نفع للنيرفانا هذه وأضفي شرعية عليها فلا أدري ماذا تبقى لي من ديني !!* 
*فيا أخي ما هكذا تكون قراءة طلاب العلم لمن يخالفهم (اجتزائية)، وما هكذا يفعل المتجردون للحق!* 
*بل.. المؤمن يا أخي يبحث لأخيه عن عذر قبل أن يحكم عليه أحكام شديدة في دينه، ويجعله مفتوناً، وغارقة قدميه في الأوحال !*  
*وكذلك قلتُ بعد سطور:*


> *الأمر بحاجة إلى مشروع وحملة للتوعية، ولكن قبل التوعية نحتاج للدراسة العلمية العقلانية والموضوعية المتأنية . وأنصح من يجد في نفسه رسوخ في العلم والإيمان والتوحيد، ملة وشريعة أن يدرس ويبحث، وعداه لا يفعل.*


*وفي ذات المداخلة، وقبل هذه الفقرة (بخصوص شرح النيرفانا) فهناك حديث عن الطاقة الكونية حيث أتحدث عن خطورة المعتقد بشأنها وأشرح كذلك .* 
*فبربك.. هذا كلام شخص يقر بشرعية النيرفانا هذه، وأين ذلك النفع الذي اتهمتني بالحديث عنه فيما يخص النيرفانا ؟!* 
*ثم اتهمتني (مُبررا حكمك عليّ) فقلت بأن المشكلة كانت في تحريري إذن، وأنّ تحريري ذاك لم تفهم منه إلا أني أقرّ بشرعية النيرفانا وأتحدث عن نفعها (وطبعاً أنت تتحدث عن ما بترته واجتزأته)!! بل.. تحريري للنص كله(لا المجتزأ) يوجب عليك أن تستفسر (إن التبس عليك كلامي!) ومع هذا. .لم أصرخ في وجهك وأقول لك إتق الله !!* 
*بل عدتُ لأوضح وأشرح، وما كتبتُ إلا وأنا في حال من الهدوء والرضا، وقد عذرتك، ولكنك مصرّ على أن تجعل الخطأ خطأي، فما جعلت لي من خيار إلا أن أردّ عليك فيما سألتني أنت بالله عز وجل عنه، لعلك تراجع نفسك وتنتبه! .* 
*إذن، فليكن واضحاً لك يا أخي أنا لم ولا أتحدث عن نفع مطلقاً، لا من قريب ولا من بعيد .* 
*بل، وحتى آخر مداخلتين لي كنت أؤكد على إشكالية وخطورة "النيرفانا" أو "الوعي الكوني" أو "التأمل التجاوزي" أو "الخلوة الصوفية التي يتم فيها ترديد ذكر اسم الله الأعظم"، أو كائن ما كان الشكل الذي اتخذته والفلسفة التي بني عليها!* 
*ولن أعود للشرح مجدداً، فقد شرحت بما فيه الكفاية (نسبة لما وددت عرضه)، وأرجو أن أكون خرجت من هذه، وتوضحت الأمور لك بشكل أفضل، فأنا هنا لا أرى مطلقاً أي نفع ولا أرى سوى الفتنة والخطر، وحاولت أن أنبه إلى حقيقته وأشكاله وأشرح (لا سيما المعاصرة –أقصد الوعي الكوني-)، وكم من صوفي يدخل الخلوة ويردد اسم الله تعالى، ويدخل في حال فنـاء (غياب) يفتنه عن دينه، ولا يعرف أصول ما يفعل! هؤلاء يعنيني أن أوضح لهم حقيقة ما يجري معهم وخطورته، لا أن أقول لهم ما يجري معكم لا يجري معكم، ولا يحدث ولا يحصل، ولا يوجد شيء يحصل !.* 

*بالنتيجة، أتفق معك بشأن النيرفانا هذه ووسائل الوصول إليها الخطيرة، ولا أجد فيها ما يمكن "أسلمته" والانتفاع به، ولكني شرحت المسألة، أو شرحت شيئاً منها، فظننت أنت أني أنافح عنها.*  
*سأختلف معك في حال أنكرتَ وجود حال من الفنـاء يمر فيه العقل أو الوعي، أو حال مما يسمونه "الوعي الكوني" يحصل ويقع فعلاً بغض النظر عن صحة تسمياتهم وبغض النظر عن ما يضفونه من معتقدات، وعن حقيقته، ستسألني عن الدليل، فأقول لك لا دليل مادي عندي ولا أداة لقياسه سوى تجارب البشر وإجماع نسبة كبيرة من شتى الخلفيات الدينية والثقافية على ذات الشيء ولكن مع اختلاف التأويل بحسب المعتقد، ولا أقول زيادة .*  
*وتستمر –عندئذ- أنت بتحذير الناس بإنكار ونفي حصول شيء من أصله مطالباً بالدليل الحسي (فيما يتعلق بهذه المسألة)، وأستمر أنا بتحذيرهم –مثلك يعني- ولكن بشرح ماهية الأمر لهم وشرح ما أعلم أنه حصل معهم إن دخلوا تلك المتاهات ليعلموا أنهم فُتنوا، وليعلموا أنّ طريقة الوصول لذلك الحال أو المستوى من الوعي ليست بالضرورة أن تأتي عن طريق "أوم" أو طريق فيه شبهة بالنسبة لهم، لا.. ولكن قد يأتيتهم عن طريق ذكر ( الله ) وما يؤمنون به (يعني بلبوس إسلامي –طبعاً خارج عن السنة، فنجاتنا في السنة النبوية-)، وهنا الفتنة أشد .*  
*ليتك تفهم قليلاً ما أحاول أن أفعل بدل اتهامي والتشنيع عليّ، وبتر عبارات لي من سياقها العام!، فاطلاعي على أمور عدة يجعلني أرى ما لا ترى، ولا أقول هذا استشرافاً من نفسي، والله تعالى يعلم .* 
*هذا بالنسبة للنيرفانا هذه، بشتى أشكالها. والموضوع يطول حقيقةً، ولكن أكتفي لههنا .* 
*يتبع إن شاء الله..*

----------


## تيم الله

*بالنسبة للين واليانغ..* 
*كلامك جيد وواضح هذه المرة، وفيه إنصاف حقيقةً، فشكر الله تعالى لك.*  
*ولا لم أقل بأن آية الذاريات فيها ما يدلل على وجود الطاقة، ولم أقحم مفهوم الطاقة عليها!! أين هذا؟!!* 
*هذا فهم خاطئ منك، ولكن كل ماقلته وأقوله بأنّ مفهوم القطبية مفهوم مقبول وهو الزوجية أي الذكر والأنثى إذ لا أعرف زوجين غير الذكر والأنثى، وورد في قرآننا الكريم، وقلت أيضاً بأن الله تعالى خلق من كل شيء زوجين (من كل شيء!!) وأصررتُ على كلّ شيء، وخالفتني أنت فيها!*  
*بالتالي.. هناك حقيقة آخذ بها بشأن مفهوم "القطبية" في كل شيء التي يتحدثون بها (بشكل مجرد عن معتقداتهم الكفرية طبعاً).*  
*يعني أستسيغ هذا القول، وأجد فيه نفعاً ممكن استخلاصه والعمل عليه.. ولا أجده مُنكراً بشكله المجرد (مرة أخرى ضع خط أو ثلاثة أو أكثر !!)، ولكن المنكر هو المعتقد الكفري الذي يتم إلصاقه به .* 
*هل بدأ يتوضح لك موقفي ؟* 
*أما الطاقة وعلاقتها بالزوجين الذين نرى أشكالهما المتنوعة في الكون، فهي تنتج عن حالة الإتزان بينهما (فتكون طاقة حيوية إيجابية) أو عن حالة الخلل (فتكون طاقة سلبية أو تمثل حالة غياب الطاقة الحيوية) .*  
*بمعنى أنّ هناك هناك ميزان وضعه رب العالمين يضبط الحياة كلها بكل أشكالها، وهناك طاقة حياة نحسها ونشعر بها في الكون وتدفعنا بالاستمرارية في الحياة على هذه الأرض، وهي مستويات وأشكال.. أي خلل في توازن مكونات الكون (الأضداد) يؤثر على هذه "الطاقة الحيوية" وينعكس على المكونات نفسها وربما محيطها، سواء كان الخلل في الذرة أو في نبتة أو في جسد الإنسان نفسه (هو بذاته كزوج) أو بين شخصين (زوجين) أو في المجرة..في كل شيء.*  
*هذا ما عندي بالنسبة للين واليانغ .* 
أين مشكلتي معك هنا؟ 
مشكلتي بالدرجة الأولى أنك لم تتحدث بإنصاف وموضوعية، إلا في كلامك الأخير عن "الين واليانغ" حيث كان كلاما ممتازاً حقيقةً (بموضوعيته وإنصافه)، وإن أنكرتَ وجود الطاقة، لا بأس.. لا إشكال، ولكن على الأقل فأنت بينتَ أنّ هناك شيء من الحقيقة فيما يتعلق بمفهوم القطبية أو الزوجية. وهذا لن يضفي الشرعية على معتقدهم الكفري، لا.. ولكن يضفي المصداقية على طرحك (لو وضعته من الأصل بهذا الوضوح ودون أن تخاف أن تسجّل نقطة لهم!!)، وهو ما أناشدك وأناشد الجميع به. 


يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى..

----------


## أبو الفداء

سامحك الله يا أخي الكريم وغفر لي ولك.
لم أفهم هذا "الترطيب" ولا أظن أن أحدا من الإخوة القراء قد فهمه.. ولهذا استفسرتُ واستفصلتُ عنه .. والاستفصال عن مورد الإشكال واجب كما تفضلتَ عند إحسان الظن، وقد قررتُ أنني أحسن الظن بك، ولهذا شددت في عبارتي عليك، وإلا أتحسب يا سيدي الفاضل أنه لو تبين لي أنك (هندوسي) أو (كنفوشي) مثلا تنافح عن عقيدة النيرفانا، أتحسب أني كنت أصبر على محاورتك أصلا ؟؟؟؟ سامحك الله.
قلتَ أنك تعذر شدتي لأنك توافقني في كراهة ما أكره، ثم زبرت في مشاركتك الأخيرة كلاما طويلا تتهمني فيه بقلة العلم لأني أنكرت عليك ما ظهر في كلامك - وأكرر قولي (ظهر) - من تصحيح لبعض العقائد (مع كونك لا تقول بها)، ثم لما جئت لتستدل على أني بترت الكلام من سياقه - كما ادعيت وكررت مرارا وتكرارا في مشاركتك الأخيرة - رأيتك تسوق إليّ النص الذي اقتبسته من كلامك في ردي عليك دون زيادة من أصل كلامك الأول، وإنما تحشوه بالتوضيحات باللون الأحمر!!!! فهل كان هذا الحشو التوضيحي الذي كتبتَه باللون الأحمر داخل الاقتباس موجودا في كلامك الأول وبترتُه أنا حين رددت عليك يا أيها المنصف الكريم؟ ثم تتهمني بالإصرار على النكير والتشنيع وترك ما يجب عليَّ من السؤال مع أني بينت لك بوضوح أن إنكاري إنما كان سببه غموض والتباس عبارتك على حالها - وسأبين لك بعون الله وجه هذا الالتباس في التحرير: الذي أعده سوءا في التحرير - لا سيما في مقام النذارة والتحذير - وإن كرهتَ، وسامحك الله وغفر لي ولك!!! 
يعني يا طالب العلم يا فطن، أنا أكتب مقالا أحذر فيه من مخاطر ومصائب غرق فيها بعض الناس، وأنت تشهد لي بذلك الخطر وتقرني عليه (أصلا)، فبأي وجه تأتيني في هذا السياق التحذيري تقول إن أصل النيرفانا حق وأصل عقيدة كذا وكذا حق و.... !! وهل أنا أنكر على أصول الأشياء أم على ما تقر أنت بأن القوم قد استدرجوا الناس إليه؟؟؟ 
أنت تقول النيرفانا لو حررناها من عقيدتهم فيها لوجدنا كذا وكذا ... نعم أنت لم تذكر نفعا لها وأنا ما اتهمتك بهذا في هذه تحديدا!! وإنما جاء النكير مني على مثل هذه العبارة لوجهين اثنين أرجو أن تعيهما جيدا:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكل مقام مقال! فحتى يا سيدي الفاضل إن كان في أصل هذا الشيء الذي سماه هؤلاء (نيرفانا) خيرا ونفعا، فهل هذا مقام بيانه؟ وهل ذكرته أنا أصلا في أصل مقالي أو في شيء من تعقيباتي التالية عليه، وأنكرت أن يكون في أصله نفعا، حتى تأتينا في هذا المقام - الذي هو مقام تحذير كما لا يخفى على طالب علم - بمثل هذا الكلام؟ وهل يلزم من اتباعي لمنهج سد الذرائع الذي تقرني عليه، أنني أنكر أن يكون هناك بعض ألوان العلاج النافعة في مكان ما وسط هذا الركام الوثني ؟؟؟؟ تأتي في مقام كهذا تقول التاي تشي فيها وفيها، والنيرفانا فيها وفيها والين واليانج فيه وفيه والماكروبايوتك فيه وفيه ... ما هذا ؟؟؟ 
إن كان من حاجة إلى مثل هذا فيا سيدي تفضل مشكورا وافتح موضوعا مخصوصا للمناقشة فيه إن شئت، حتى لا تضيع ثمرة هذا النكير والتحذير الذي تشهد بأنه (الآن على الأقل) واجب ومطلوب!!! لماذا لا نحسن تطبيق ما تعلمناه من أصول فقه الدعوة والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وموازنة المصالح بالمفاسد ... إلخ؟؟؟ 
أنت تقول إنه فتنة وإنه يتطلب العلم بكذا وكذا ورسوخ القدم وما إلى ذلك، حتى لا يفتتن الناظر فيه (وقد أخالفك أو أوافقك في هذا، وهو شأن آخر)، فلماذا هذا الإيراد لمصطلحات هي في أصول ملل الوثنيين، في هذا المقام الذي لا ينبغي أن يخفى على مثلك، ثم الرد على من أنكر عليك هذا الإيراد بما يوحي بأنه مسكين لا يعلم وأنك تعذره لجهله، هداك الله وعفا عنك ؟؟؟؟ حتى لو فرضنا تنزلا أنني ما وقفت من قبل على شيء مما تدعي - وهذا غير صحيح وإلا ما جاز لي شرعا أن أستوي للتحذير منه أصلا، فإنه لا يجوز لمسلم أن يحكم على ما لم يبذل الجهد في تصوره - فلماذا تزهق ثمرة التحذير بمثل هذا الطرح من جانبك مع أنك توافقني عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
أنا ما زلت في عجب من هذا، مع أني - والله - أفهم الآن أنك تعي ما في تلك الأشياء من فتن ومفاسد، فإلى الله المشتكى!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  النيرفانا هذه يا سيدي - بهذا المصطلح - لا يجوز ولا يصح أن نقول إننا "إن فصلناها عن معتقدهم" فسنجد كذا وكذا، لأنها هي معتقدهم نفسه!! هذا اسم معتقدهم، فكيف يقال إن فصلنا الاسم عن الرسم ظهر لنا كذا وكذا؟؟! أيعقل - عند نابه من طلبة العلم يجب أن يكون دقيقا في عبارته - أن نقول إن عقيدة (س) عند ملة من الملل لو فصلناها عن معتقدهم فإننا سنجد كذا وكذا (أيا كان ما نقرر بهذا الشأن)؟؟؟ كيف نفصل المعتقد عن مسماه؟؟؟ النيرفانا جملة من المعتقدات، فما معنى أن نفصلها عن عقيدتهم؟؟؟ إنما الصواب إن شئت، أن تقول إن الظاهرة التي فسرها هؤلاء في فلسفاتهم على نحو مخصوص أسموه بالنيرفانا، هذه تراها ثقافات كثيرة وتخبرها أمم كثيرة ولها أصل مشاهد في الواقع (وهذا ما لم أنكره أصلا حتى تتهمني بالجهل به هداك الله!!)  
فقولك هذا يا سيدي الفاضل:



> *والنيرفانا بحقيقتها  -البعيدة عن المعتقدات (أي معتقداتهم الكفرية وبعيداً عن ما يزعمون)*


حتى بعد تصويبك لهذه العبارة واستدراكك عليها بالأحمر = ما زالت غير مستقيمة التحرير!! 
ليست حقيقة النيرفانا وإنما حقيقة ظاهرة من الظواهر التي فسروها بفلسفة النيرفانا (إن شئت هذا المعنى)!!
هذا وجه سوء التحرير منك في بيان مرادك الذي أفهمه جيدا وأعلمه ولله الحمد، فلا أتكلم فيما ليس لي الكلام فيه كما تدعي أو يظهر من ردك الأخير!!!  وهذا وجه نكيري في هذه الجزئية، فهلا عقلت الكلام جيدا قبل أن تزبر الرد الطويل عليه، وتتهم من يوجهك بأنه يرفض أن يصوبه أحد (نعوذ بالله من مثل هذا، ومن كل مكابرة ومراء)؟؟؟؟؟؟ 




> *سأختلف معك في حال  أنكرتَ وجود حال من الفنـاء يمر فيه العقل أو الوعي، أو حال مما يسمونه  "الوعي الكوني" يحصل ويقع فعلاً بغض النظر عن صحة تسمياتهم وبغض النظر عن  ما يضفونه من معتقدات، وعن حقيقته، ستسألني عن الدليل، فأقول لك لا دليل  مادي عندي ولا أداة لقياسه سوى تجارب البشر وإجماع نسبة كبيرة من شتى  الخلفيات الدينية والثقافية على ذات الشيء ولكن مع اختلاف التأويل بحسب  المعتقد، ولا أقول زيادة .*


أهذا يا عبد الله يا منصف غاية ما وصل إليك من كلامي؟؟ أني أنكر أن هناك حقيقة لشيء سماه الصينيون كذا وأنا أحذر الناس منه؟؟ أني أنكر أن هناك ظواهر واقعية حقيقية يراها الناس بأعينهم وقد جاءوا يروجون لها أيا كانت حقيقتها؟؟؟ سبحان الله!




> *لا سيما أنك أطلقت  حكماً خطيراً بحقي (بناء على عبارة مجتزأة)، فإن أنا كنت أبيّن نفع  للنيرفانا هذه وأضفي شرعية عليها فلا أدري ماذا تبقى لي من ديني !!*


لا يا أخي والله ما أطلقت حكما ولا غيره! وإنما قلت لك تنبه من كذا واحذر ... ألا تحب أن يحذرك أخوك من الفتنة في دينك؟ ألا تحبون أن يقال لكم اتقوا الله ؟
على أي حال أعتذر إليك يا سيدي، ولك مني قبلة على رأسك ... 
أنا جاهل لا أدري فيم أتكلم ولا ما وجه إنكاري لما أنكره، وقد تحاملت عليك واجتزأت من كلامك وبغيت عليك بغيا، فأستغفر الله لي ولك .. والله الهادي.

----------


## تيم الله

> والنيرفانا بحقيقتها -البعيدة عن المعتقدات- لا تعدو عن كونها حالة ذوقية تأملية (التأمل التجاوزي) يصبح الإنسان فيها في حالة فناء عما حوله عن كل ما حوله، فإن كان مسلما موحداً وكان يردد اسم ( الله ) فهو في فنائه عما حوله لن يشعر إلا بالله عز وجل لا شيء إلا الله (وهذا ما سبب الفتنة لكثير من الصوفيين وجعلهم يرون الله في كل شيء فهم حقيقةً لا يرون من خلال تلك الحالة التجاوزية إلا ما كان في وعيهم قبل الوصول إليها -الله-، ولا يرون بوعيهم أنفسهم.. لا شيء إلا الله عز وجل، والأمر أعقد من أن يُشرَح، وهو فتنة حقيقةً )! 
> 
> وإن كان الشخص ملحداً ويردد "أوم" فقط باعتبارها أحرف كونية.. وباعتبار أن هذه الأحرف لها أسرارها ( وحقيقة للأحرف أسرار فعلاً ) فهو سيفني في اللاشيء وفيما يسميه الوعي الكوني ! بالتالي فـ"لا وجود إلا الوجود" ولهذا هؤلاء يحبون كثيراً ذكر "لا إله إلا الله" ولكن ضمن معنى لا وجود إلا الوجود فهذا مبلغهم من العلم الذي فرحوا به!! فهم لا يعبدون الله الذي نعبد، سبحانه وتعالى عما يصفون. 
> 
> طبعاً، أنا لا أبرر ولا أدعو لهذه الأشياء ( التأمل التجاوزي ) أو ( الخلوة ) أو كائن ما كان، ولكني أدعو إلى أن نفهم ونعي ما يجري بشكل دقيق، مستعينين بالله تعالى ونتريث قبل أن نطلق أحكامنا مفصّلة .


هذا نصي الكامل بدون أي كلمة زيادة وبدون الحشو مني، وبدون اجتزاء طبعاً! 
وليس فيه تبيان لنفع كما زعمتَ (بالكلمة) واتهمتني أنت، ولا فيه إضفاء لشرعية هذه النيرفانا، بل فيه كلام واضح يشرح، إن استعجم عليك أو على غيرك أو وجد فيه تناقض، يوجب أن تستفسر لا أن تعاجل بالحكم.

ومرة أخرى أقول، من فضلك توقف عن الخلط، فأسلوب وضع كل ما قيل على نفس السطر والخروج بنتيجة واحدة، لتبرير حكمك الجائر لا يصح . 
لا.. قولي عن النيرفانا لم يكن كقولي عن الين واليانغ مثلاً أو البرمجة اللغوية العصبية، وقد فصلت حديثي في مداخلة خاصة حتى لا تعود لمثل هذا الخلط.

ولك بكل تأكيد أن تصر على أن بترك واجتزاءك لعبارة واحدة من نصي أمر صحيح ولا إشكال فيه، ولك أن تصر على أنّ حكمك علي كان صحيحاً ومنصفاً بحسب تحريري الذي يدينني (حيث تحدثت عن نفع -لا أدري أين!!-)، وأنّ الخطأ خطأي أنا!.

وإن شاء الله أتابع ما بدأت في الرد على رسالتك الأخيرة.

إن شاء الله تعالى يتبع..

----------


## أبو الفداء

> *أما الطاقة وعلاقتها بالزوجين الذين نرى أشكالهما المتنوعة في  الكون، فهي تنتج عن حالة الإتزان بينهما (فتكون طاقة حيوية إيجابية) أو عن  حالة الخلل (فتكون طاقة سلبية أو تمثل حالة غياب الطاقة الحيوية) .*


هذا مثال لما تقرره أنت على أنه حقيقة، وأنا لا أرى ذلك، إذ لم يثبت لي بالدليل الخالي من المعارضة أنه كذلك! وبما أن الأمر لم يرد فيه نص عندنا، فالدليل الذي لا أرتضي دونه في إثبات مثل هذه الظواهر هو دليل الحس والمشاهدة! فإن دخلنا في هذا السبيل، سبيل الاستدلال بالحس والمشاهدة، فننظر فيما بين أيدينا من أدلة، ولنقدر كلا منها بقدره الصحيح، ولكن هذا إن افترضنا بالأساس أن مثل هذا الباب يخلو من فتنة للمسلمين، فكيف يكون الشأن وهو غارق في الفلسفات الوثنية؟؟ أيصح أن نقول خلصوا هذه الظاهرة من المعتقدات الكفرية ثم استفيدوا منها (مع أن أدلة ثبوت نفعها من الحس والمشاهدة لا تخلو من نظر)، ونحن نعي خطورة هذا الأمر على توحيد المسلمين، وأن الشياطين تستدرجهم إليه وتزينه لهم وتحرص على تضخيمه في أعينهم بألاعيب نعرفها جيدا أنا وأنت؟؟ ؟؟ كل هذا لماذا؟ لعلاج الصداع النصفي أو الزائدة أو ما إلى ذلك بطريقة من العلاج أرحنا أنفسنا بمجرد أن أطلقنا عليها كلمة (الطب البديل) وقلنا "لقد جربوها فنفعت"؟؟؟
يجب أن يكون بين أيدينا ميزان شرعي دقيق نزن به المصالح والمفاسد قبل أن نقول إن في هذا الشيء نفعا فليدرسه أهل العلم راسخو القدم وليحرروه من معتقدات الوثنيين، حتى وإن كان الأمر كذلك حقا وفي هذا الشيء من النفع ما يزعمون حقا!!  



> *هناك ميزان وضعه رب العالمين يضبط الحياة كلها بكل أشكالها، وهناك طاقة  حياة نحسها ونشعر بها في الكون وتدفعنا بالاستمرارية في الحياة على هذه  الأرض، وهي مستويات وأشكال*


لم نختلف على معنى الميزان، أما ما تصر على استعماله من معنى (الطاقة) ههنا (وهو معنى فلسفي وليس على اصطلاح الفيزياء) فلا أقبله، لا لأنه باطل، ولكن لأن فيه تلبيسا قد تقدم بيان وجهه، وأرجو أن نتجاوز هذه النقطة، بارك الله فيك.



> *أي خلل في توازن  مكونات الكون (الأضداد) يؤثر على هذه "الطاقة الحيوية" وينعكس على المكونات  نفسها وربما محيطها، سواء كان الخلل في الذرة أو في نبتة أو في جسد  الإنسان نفسه (هو بذاته كزوج) أو بين شخصين (زوجين) أو في المجرة..في كل  شيء.*


هذا التقرير يا أخي الكريم يوصف بأنه معتقد (أو فلسفة تأويلية) وليس حقيقة مشاهدة محسوسة .. وقد حاولت أن أبين لك هذا المعنى مرارا، فأبيت إلا اتهامي بالجهل وبأني أنكر حقيقة الظاهرة نفسها التي يفسرها فلاسفة المشرق بهذه التفسيرات. أنت إلى الآن لم تفهم وجه اعتراضي على هذه التقريرات منك، سامحك الله!
أنا - على سبيل المثال - لا أرى (في ضوء دراستي للفيزياء وقراءاتي فيها) أنه من الممكن - أصلا - أن يختل هذا التوازن الكوني الشامل، وإلا فسدت الحياة نفسها!! فإن خضتُ معك في هذا فقد خضنا في نزاع فلسفي تأويلي لبعض الظواهر، لا يلزم منه أنني أنكر تلك الظواهر نفسها، التي من أجلها ذهب القوم إلى ما ذهبوا إليه!!! ثم إن فلسفتهم في كيفية علاج هذا الخلل الكوني من خلال علاج وعي الفرد الواحد فلسفة باطلة وأنت تشهد على ذلك، فلماذا تقرر هذا التقرير بشأن تأثير ما يتكلمون فيه من توازن القوى في الكون وكأنه حقيقة ثبتت - كما يصفونها - بالحس والمشاهدة؟؟؟ ألا تدرك الفرق بين الحقيقة المشاهدة والفلسفة التأويلية يا أخي الكريم ؟
أنا لا أتكلم بهذا النحو لأني أخاف أن أسجل نقطة لهم أو أخاف أن أشهد بحق هو عندهم!! ولكن أنت في الحقيقة من تقرر معاني على أنها حقائق ثابتة بالحس والمشاهدة مع أنها ليست إلا معتقدات (فلسفات لا ثبوت لكثير منها "عندي" = كهذه التي قررتها هنا) وتفسيرات قد لا نوافقهم على القول بها، مع شهادتنا بحقيقة هذه الظواهر نفسها التي يفسرونها على هذا النحو .. فهل فهمت أنت الآن مرادي؟

----------


## أبو الفداء

> ولك بكل تأكيد أن تصر على أن بترك واجتزاءك لعبارة واحدة من نصي أمر صحيح  ولا إشكال فيه، ولك أن تصر على أنّ حكمك علي كان صحيحاً ومنصفاً بحسب  تحريري الذي يدينني (حيث تحدثت عن نفع -لا أدري أين!!-)، وأنّ الخطأ خطأي  أنا!.


لك ما شئت يا أخي الفاضل، وللناس عقول يميزون بها، وفقني الله وإياك للرشاد!
وأرجو أن نتجاوز قضية تعقيبي على كلامك في النيرفانا هذه حتى لا يصير الأمر إلى المراء، نعوذ بالله منه ولو كان في الحق!

----------


## تيم الله

> هذا التقرير يا أخي الكريم يوصف بأنه معتقد (أو فلسفة تأويلية) وليس حقيقة مشاهدة محسوسة .. وقد حاولت أن أبين لك هذا المعنى مرارا، فأبيت إلا اتهامي بالجهل وبأني أنكر حقيقة الظاهرة نفسها التي يفسرها فلاسفة المشرق بهذه التفسيرات. أنت إلى الآن لم تفهم وجه اعتراضي على هذه التقريرات منك، سامحك الله!


أخي اعتراضاتك جاءت واحدة وعامة رغم أنّي أعطيت وجهات نظر متباينة ومختلفة!! فهناك ما لم أقرر له أي نفع مطلقاً، كما في النيرفانا، وهناك ما قلت أن فيه نفع كما في مفهوم الزوجية، ولكن بالنسبة لك كله واحد!!.

ولا يا أخي، حديثي عن جهلك كان يتعلق بما شرحته عن النيرفانا تحديداً، وبشيء حددته، فلا تخلط رجاء وتعمّم، والجهل بشيء محدد ليس بعيب ولا هو بذم.




> أنا - على سبيل المثال - لا أرى (في ضوء دراستي للفيزياء وقراءاتي فيها) أنه من الممكن - أصلا - أن يختل هذا التوازن الكوني الشامل، وإلا فسدت الحياة نفسها!!


وأنا أتفق معك، ولكن أظن أنك أخطأت التعبير، فنعم ممكن أن يختل هذا التوزان الكوني الشامل ولكن عندئذ تفسد الحياة، صحيح مائة بالمائة. 
ولكن أنا لم أتحدث -أصلاً- عن خلل كوني شامل لهذا التوازن، يجب أن نعالجه بوعي كل منا الفردي!!!! ما هذا يا أخي، يبدو أن كل منا يتحدث لغة مختلفة!

أنا تحدثت عن مستويات جزئية مشاهدة تحدث من الخلل في الكائنات، وأكثر خلل مشاهد في الإنسان!! سبحان الله تعالى، وحتى الخلل البيئي الذي قد نشاهده، سببه غالباً الإنسان وطغيانه في الميزان. 

مجدداً أنت تحاكمني وفق معتقدات القوم، ولا أظن أنك قد تستطيع أن تقرأ ما أكتب بشكل مجرد عن تلك المعتقدات .
..

----------


## أبو الفداء

دعنا لا نتشعب أكثر من هذا رجاءً .. ودعنا من مسألة النفع، إذ هي مرتبطة عندي بضوابط المصلحة والمفسدة وقد فرغنا من بيان هذا المعنى.



> مجدداً أنت تحاكمني وفق معتقدات القوم، ولا أظن أنك قد تستطيع أن تقرأ ما  أكتب بشكل مجرد عن تلك المعتقدات .


لا أحاكمك، وإنما أناقش تقريراتك التي تريد بمثلها إفهام الناس أنني أنكر حقائق ثابتة لمجرد ألا أسجل للوثنيين (نقطة)!!! 
وأنا لم أعمم، فلا تعمم أنت كذلك.. 
أنت قلتَ بالحرف الواحد:



> *أي  خلل في توازن  مكونات الكون (الأضداد) يؤثر على  هذه "الطاقة الحيوية" وينعكس على المكونات  نفسها  وربما محيطها*


 وهذا ما عقبتُ عليه بكلامي الأخير ..
فدعك من كل ما مر بنا وقل لي: هل هذه حقيقة معلومة بالحس والمشاهدة عندك أم أنها فلسفة تأويلية؟؟ أو بلفظ أوضح: نظرية تفسيرية ؟؟؟

----------


## تيم الله

*بالنسبة لمفهوم الطاقة وتعريفه عند الفيزيائيين..* 
*فقد سقتُ لك ما درسناه في الفيزياء، وما تجده من شروحات في هذه الكتب، فلا داعي يا أخي الآن أن تتبنى لي تعريفاً واحداً (يدعم وجهة نظرك) وتصر بأن هذا هو وباقي التعريفات فلسفية لا ترقى ضمن أوساط هذا العلم! مع علمك بأنها تدرّس، بل وهي معتبرة في أوساط هذا العلم.. ثم تعود لتقول أن "بعض" الفيزيائيين يقررون ما نقلتُه من تعريفات فعلاً !!* 
*وأظن أن التعريفات تلك لم ترق لك، لأنها تستدل على الطاقة من خلال آثارها، ولأنّ -ضمن هذا المعنى- فيها ما يدعم وجود "تلك الطاقة" التي تنكر وجودها.*

*بل هي تعريفات يتم تدريسها وأخذها بعين الاعتبار.* 
*وهناك فعلاً عدم انضباط في التعريف لأن الطاقة ليست شيئا مادياً بذاتها يمكن تحسسها، ولكن يستدل عليها من خلال أثرها في الأجسام.* 
*وعدم انضباط التعريف في أي علم لا يعني ما رحت إليه أنت من أن يكون سبباً لإثبات الترهات وإدخالها تحت مسماها، ليس هكذا.. ولكن بكل بساطة مفهوم الطاقة تحديداً وخاصة وفعلاً مفهوم ما زال هناك الكثير ليتم الكشف عنه بشأنه، وقطعاً أُنكِر معك تصرف كل من يوهم الناس بأنّ هذا ثبت علمياً ضمن المفهوم العلمي الطبيعي المعروف، هذه المتاجرة لا أقبلها مثلك تماماً، وهي غش وخداع .*

*ولست بحاجة لأن أثبت لك وجود هذه الطاقة ككيان فيزيقي، وليتك تعي هذا!* 
*فأنا هنا لستُ أنافح عن وجودها ومسماها، بمعنى.. لستُ من أنصارها لأندفع أبحث عن دليل أقدمه لك !! ولكني أقف موقف بينك وبين أنصارها، بحيث لا أنكر وجودها بل أقرّه -بما تكشف لي وبما لا يرقى ليكون دليلاً علمياً-، ولست أستمسك بالتسمية "الطاقة"، وفي ذات الوقت لا أقدسها ولا أنظر لها كما ينظرون لها!! ولا أعتبرها بشكلها المجرد خطراً يهدد ديننا، ولكن الخطورة في المعتقدات التي يتم إلصاقها بها.. بحيث يتم جعلها بشكل أو بآخر (الإله) تعالى الله.. ورجاء ضع عدة خطوط تحت عبارة بشكلها المجرد قبل أن تقرر إساءة فهم ما أقول.* 

*--------------------------------------------*
*تقول يا أخي:** 




هل يفهم من قرأ ردي عليك بتجرد - وما رددت إلا على ما كتبته أنت من تقريراتوإطلاقات، وليس لي أن أشق عن صدرك!! - أنني أنسب كل (ثابت) من الآثار التي يجدهاالناس "لنظام غذائي أو نحوه" ولا يجدون لها تفسيرا في وقتنا الحالي في الطبالإكلينيكي = إلى الجن والعفاريت ؟؟؟؟ 
وهل يفهم كل منصف أني أقول إن كل ما ثبتأنه ينفع الناس - هكذا بإطلاق - ولكنه لم يثبت بالدليل الحسي الإمبريقي، فإنه محضأساطير و(كفر وشر) ؟؟؟؟
ما هذه الإلزامات؟؟؟



هوِّن عليك أخي الكريم، لا لم أقصد هذا، طبعاً واضح لي أنك أوعى من هذا!! ولكن كلامي كان ضمن نطاق موضوعنا هذا (إطلاقي كان محدداً بموضوعنا فقط)، فهذا ما فهمته منك في طرحك الأصلي من عباراتك الواضحة الصريحة المتكررة (وراجعت طرحك مرة أخرى)، فإن أسأتُ فهم كلماتك، فلا إشكال عندي، بكل بساطة أصحح فهمي، وحقيقةً مشاركتك الأخيرة كانت أوضح وأكثر "انفتاحاً"، يعني نتفق كثيراً، لذا سأحاول أن أنهي إن شاء الله تعالى .

---------------------------------------------
تقول:





يا أخي اتق الله! أين شبهتُ أنا "الأخذ بالأسباب من تغير نظام غذائي" بالمستغيثبالحسن والحسين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يستوي - أصلا - تغيير النظام الغذائي، (بالضغط علىمواضع من الجسد) بما تسميه أنت (تغيير المعتقدات)، هكذا بمثل هذا الإطلاق؟؟؟ سبحانالله.





(1)
تشبيهك جاء رداً على قولي بأنّ هناك حقائق فعلاً تم بناء تلك المعتقدات المنحرفة عليها وهنا تأتي خطورتها (لها أصل)! ومن شرحي فأنا تحدثت عموماً عن نمط حياة صحي متكامل بحسب ما شرع الله تعالى لنا، وكان الغذاء أحد أركانه (الحلال الطيب)! فجئت أنت وقمت بتشبيهك هذا على عموم كلامي دون أن تستوضح .

(2)
نعم يستوي بحسب ما قمتُ بطرحه، لأنّ هذه الأشياء جميعها يا أخي الفاضل مترابطة (الطعام الحلال الطيب بحسب الوصايا النبوية، المحافظة على الجسد والتداوي عموماً -الضغط على مواضع من الجسد نوع من التداوي-، وتزكية النفس والتربية الإيمانية -بالنسبة للمفاهيم والسلوكيات-) ققد ضربتُ من الأمثلة ما يكفي حقيقةً، وبدأت أضجر من التكرار!! وأظنكم كذلك. 
فللمرة الأخيرة أقول أنّ الذي يدفع السيئة بالسيئة –على سبيل المثال- يلزمه قطعاً عملية تغيير للمفاهيم والمعتقدات، أي عملية تزكية نفسية وتربية إيمانية، وحتى يحيا المسلم حياة متزنة سليمة يلزمه كذلك المحافظة على طعامه وجسده وقلبه وفكره وروحه بما جاء به شرعنا الحنيف . وهناك علاقة متوازية بين هذه الأشياء جميعاً. أرجو أن يكون اتضح كلامي أكثر!

----------------------------------------
تقول:
 









أما قولك بأن الخلل في ارتباط الإنسان الروحي بخالقه يؤثر في حالته الصحية، فما دخلهذا بالطاقة؟؟ إن قلت هو بسبب الطاقة فقد حملتنا على اعتقاد ما يقوله الهندوس،ودخلت بنا في بدعة شديدة الخطورة، هي عين ما نبهتك عليه في مشاركتي الآنفة، فرميتنيبالتشنيع عليك، فانبته! الذي يقول هناك طاقة عرفها الهنود هي السبب في فساد جسمالإنسان عندما تختل علاقته الروحية بربه، هذا يقرر معتقد الهنود الغيبي في تأثيرتلك الطاقة بحذافيره، وإن ادعى أنه بعلاجه للخلل في سريان هذه الطاقة المزعومة - متجردا من عقيدتهم في أنها هي ذات الله نفسها - يزيل أثر الفساد الروحي للإنسان علىجسده، ويفتح السبيل أمام اتصاله بربه بصورة أفضل (وهو مفهوم النيرفانا) فقد أتىببدعة في دين الله تعالى هي باب من أبواب الوثنية لا يخفى، حيث إن تعريف البدعةأنها كل عمل يراد به التقرب إلى الله تعالى لم يأت فيه نص شرعي!!




حقيقةً يا أخي صعب جداً أن تقرأ كلماتي بموضوعية بعيداً عن الفكرة التي رسخت في عقلك، حيث أنك لا تستطيع أن تتصور هذه "الطاقة" (إن كنت ستتصورها) بشكل مجرد عن معتقداتهم، فقط وببساطة لا تستطيع! لهذا الحوار معك صعب جداً، ومرهق..!!
ولاحظ أنك بترت من جديد فكرة عن سياقها العام..!.

أخي أنا لا أنظر إلى هذه الطاقة باعتبارها "كيان ذكي" له تأثير مستقل، ويتحكم بالإنسان!! الآن ركّز معي قليلاً ودعك من تصورك الخاص فقط لتسمعني (ورجاء لا تخلط الأمور ببعضها البعض).. 

بالتأكيد أنت توافقني بأن الإنسان البعيد عن ربه عز وجل أو الذي لا يحافظ على صلته بربه عز وجل سواء من خلال الإيمانيات و العبادات و تزكية النفس ومن خلال اتباع أوامره ونواهيه في شتى مناح الحياة من مأكل ومشرب ومعاملات مع الخلق.. إلخ هو إنسان غير سوي، ومتعب وقلق.. هو حقيقةً ميت ! 

مثل هذا يعيش حياة بالعموم غير سوية وغير متزنة، بالتالي يوجد خلل في "طاقته الحيوية" قد يظهر على شكل أمراض جسدية أو يظهر على شكل توترات وقلق أو تخبط أو إحباط أو اكتئاب! بمجرد أن تقترب منه تشعر بشيء غير مريح فيه! هذا الإنسان طاقته الحيوية مختلة..! أو لنقل تطغى عليه الطاقة السلبية –وهي غياب الطاقة الحيوية- ! 
ولكن بمجرد أن يبدأ يقترب من ربه عز وجل ويغير مفاهيمه وما في نفسه وسلوكياته.. بالإيمانيات والعبادات وتزكية النفس واتباع أوامره ونواهيه عز وجل في شتى مناح الحياة من مأكل ومشرب وحركة ومعاملات مع الخلق.. إلخ فعندئذ تبدأ الطاقة الحيوية الإيجابية تسري بشكل انسيابي طبيعي كشأن كل الكائنات المسلمة لربها، والمسبِّحة، تحيا فيه من جديد.. فيشعر بالسكينة والطمأنينة، وتصبح صحته الجسدية والنفسية سليمة فالهدي النبوي في الغذاء فيه كل العافية (هذا لا يعني أن لا يمرض الإنسان المؤمن )، ويتوزان جسده ومشاعره وفكره وروحه، بمعنى.. طبيعة ونمط الحياة الذي يلتزم به الإنسان (بتفاصيله) هو الذي يؤثر على اتزانه وتباعاً طاقته وجريانها بشكل سوي صحي، بالتالي.. بالتالي الذي يختار نمط حياة فيه صله قوية بربه عز وجل ومبني على الهدي النبوي ومنهاج النبوة فهذا إنسان متزن بذاته وطاقته متوهجة بالنور وكل من حوله يشعر بالارتياح والسكينة، ويكون مسلما ربانياً.

ستقول لي كأن حديثك عن "الروح" سأقول لك، لا.. لا يلزم، فالروح كما نعلم موجودة في الإنسان بكل الأحوال، وبغض النظر عن طريقة الحياة التي يعيشها، وبغض النظر عن كونه مؤمن أو كافر . 

وهذه هي كل القصة ! 
فبربك أين هو الخلل الذي تصر على وجوده عندي، وتأبى إلا أن تراه ولا تفتأ تردد "وهذا الذي حذرتك منه"، وتأبى إلا أن تجعلني من المفتونين!!

الآن في ضوء ما شرحته، أقول.. هم يريدون أن يصلوا إلى هذا بطرق عديدة ننكرها نحن، وقولهم دائماً وشعارهم "خلق الله طرق بعدد ما خلق من خلْق"، ولكن هذا لا يعنينا.

وهم لا يريدون فقط أن يصلوا لحالة السلام النفسي والطمأنينة والسكينة والصحة، ليس هذا فقط!  الأهم.. أنهم مغترون جداً بحال ما يسمونه هم "الوعي الكوني" أو "التأمل التجاوزي" (النيرفانا).. "الخلوة الصوفية"، ويظنون أنّ الإنسان ما لم يتذوق هذه التجربة فلن يعرف حقيقة ذاته (من الآخر.. أنه هو الإله، وإن كان كثير من الصوفية لا يقرون الاتحاد والحلول، ولهم تفسيرات أخرى للموضوع ولكن الأمر بكل الأحوال فتنة)!

أما أنا يا أخي فأرى أننا لا نحتاج مطلقاً لأن نتذوق هذه التجربة بأي شكل من أشكالها، وإن بطريقة ذكر اسم الله الأعظم! وحتى وإن كان المطلوب من ورائها أن نشعر بالفناء عن أنفسنا والوجود في الله تعالى، لا نحتاجها مطلقاً لماذا ؟ 
لأنّ هذا لم يرد في ديننا، وهذا سبب كاف، فضلاً عن الفتنة التي تسببها! 
ولولا أني لا أريد أن أفتح موضوعات معك، لقلت أشياء أخرى، ولكني أكتفي.

الآن.. لا يعنيني كيف يقومون هم بفتح مسارات الطاقة عندهم، وقضية الشاكرا، وأسباب غلقها بنظرهم وكيفية فتحها.. لأني ببساطة لا أؤمن بطرقهم (التي تريد أن تحرر الإنسان من إيمانه ودينه وأخلاقه وقيمه) ، وأنكرها، بالتالي أنا أقف بجانبك! 

ولكن أنت تنكر وجود الطاقة أصلاً تحت أي مسمى! بالتالي أرى أن تحذيرك فيه خلل وناقص، وقد يفتن من يختبر تلك الطاقة ، بالتالي لن يأخذ بكلامك وتحذيراتك.

أما أنا لا أنكر وجودها بشكلها المجرد ولا أستمسك بمسمى "طاقة". 
أؤمن بوجود "شيء".. "قوة حياة" تظهر جلية حيثما كان هناك اتزان خلقه رب العالمين.. حيثما كان هناك إسلام لله تعالى.. حيثما كان هناك خلق مسبِّح لله تعالى.. خلقها الله تعالى.. نراها..أو أراها.. أشعر بها.. في أنفسنا وفي الكون كله، وأفتقدها في أحوال مختلة ضمن أشكال عديدة في الخلق، وأولها في نفسي في حالات متعددة . 

حقيقةً أعتبرها آية من آيات الله تعالى، تنطق بوحدانيته عز وجل . 
وددت لو أتفق معك، حتى لا أسمع منك اتهامات في إيماني وما أنا عليه، وتشنيعات عليّ! 
ولكن.. لا أستطيع أن أدّعي العمى بما بصرني الله تعالى به، حتى لو ما ملكت دليله! وحتى لو شوّهت كل عبارة لي، لأنك لا ترى ما أرى، ولأن كل كلمة أقولها تراها بعيون أؤلئك الكفار وبحسب معتقداتهم . 

الخلل حقيقةً يسببه الإنسان، لنفسه.. ولبيئته ومحيطه! وما وصلنا له من حال اختلال بيئي -لا أظنك تجهله- فيما يسمى بالاحتباس الحراري و "الجلوبال ديممنغ" global dimming ومما يهدد الحياة في الأرض خلال الخمسين عاماً أو أقل القادمة! هذا الخلل سببه الإنسان المختل! سبب الخلل.. نتيجة بعده عن خالقه وشرعه بأدق تفاصيله المتعلقة بالغذاء وقضاء الحاجة وكل شيء.. والذي شرحته ولا ضرورة لإعادته.


هم أفقهم ضيق جداً! 
يظنون أنّ الوجود أو الكون هو أكبر ما في الحياة! 
لهذا فتنتهم هذه الطاقة، ولن تعلم كيف ما لم تقرأ أكثر غير هذا الكلام المنتشر باللغة العربية والذي لا نقرأ سواه، ولا يوجد أي معلومة متجددة فيه !! 
بالنسبة لي هذه الطاقة.. الطاقة الحيوية أو طاقة الحياة (لا يخيفني تسميتها طاقة الحياة، لأنها لا تعني لي ما تعنيه لهم، ولا ترهبني اتهاماتك)، ليست أكثر من مستوى دنيوي للحياة.. طبقة ! مجرد خلق ! لا تخيفني ولا ترهبني ولا يفتنّي اكتشاف قوى خاصة أودعها الله تعالى فيها، الجاذبية كانت قوى غيبية.. ثم تم اكشتافها! 
لذا لا أحارب وجودها بشكله المجرد عن معتقداتهم..! ولكن أحاربها ضمن معتقدهم المختل، وشتان. 
لأنها –وبعكس ما يظنون وتظن- لا تهدد إيماني.. لا تهدد وجود ربي، تعالى الله عما يصفون!




وأخيراً.. أريد أن أحذّر.. 
فهذه الطاقة التي جعلوها "الإله" يزعمون أنهم استطاعوا أن يأتوا بأدلة ملموسة عليها، وهذا بحد ذاته لا يرهبني.. بمعنى إن تم إثباته –كما أسلفتُ-، ولكن.. من ضمن التجارب التي يزعمون أنه باستطاعتهم القيام بها بواسطة تسخير هذه الطاقة.. هو التحكم بالطقس (أيذكركم بشيء هذا الكلام! بفتنة قادمة!!).. بتقنية معينة وطريقة معينة يستطيعون أن يقوموا بتحريك الغيوم من مكانها إلى المكان المراد فتمطر السماء (يأمرون السماء أن تمطر فتمطر!!!!) ..!

هذه الطاقة أسموها بطاقة الأورجون..طاقة الحياة ! والنت ممتلئة بالمقالات والفيديوهات حولها. أرى علينا أن نقرأ ونفهم أين يريدون الوصول، ونفهم الأمر بشكل جيد.

حاول أخي أن تقرأ ما استطعت، لتدرك حجم ما يخططون له، وحجم الفتنة القادمة، لا سيما مع من يعمل على مشروع "وحدة الأديان"، فهذا كله يصب باتجاه واحد بالمحصلة :
 ### تم تحرير الرابط، ولا داعي لهذا، بارك الله فيك ###


الآن.. إن بقينا نحن نقول، هذا كذب، هذا وهم.. لا يوجد.. جن وشياطين!! فالفتنة ستكبر وتعم وتنتشر.. ونحن نقول لا يوجد شيء اسمه طاقة أو أيا ما كان اسمه ! 
هذا وهم.. وإيحاء نفسي.. والعلم التجريبي لا يعترف!!

من ناحية أخرى.. رغم أنّ الثقل كله يتجه نحو محاربة الطب البديل، والعلاج بالطاقة وكل هذه الأمور لما لها من تأثير على الصناعة الدوائية وصناعة الطب الحديث، ولا أظن أنّ متابع يجهل هذه المسألة.. رغم هذا كله ولكن.. لا تستغربوا.. إن تغيرت اللهجة وتغير الاتجاه بعد مدة، بعد عقد من الزمان أو أكثر..

حيث تتجه نفس النخبة وبدهاء ومكر، رويداً رويداً نحو ذاك الاتجاه "الطبيعي"..

نعم.. الآن كل ما نسمعه بأنهم يحاربون أهل الطب البديل وأهل الطاقة وكل شيء طبيعي! 
ولكن.. الآن.. الناس بدأت تتجه لذلك الاتجاه، لتلك الضفة! وهم وإن ظهروا بشكل المحارب، أظن أنهم سينتقلون نحو الضفة الأخرى، ليستقبلوا أنصارهم ! 
سيقيمون صناعة.. بل عالماً للطب البديل بمفاهيمهم ومعتقداتهم الكفرية.. سيودون أن يصل الناس إلى أشد مستويات الكفر إطلاقا التي عرفتها البشرية، بحيث يؤمنوا بأن كل منهم إله.. كل منهم مسيح آخر (بمفهوم النصارى للمسيح).. الإنسان الكامل.. وهذا حتى يكونوا مستعدين لقدوم المسيح الدجال (وعوا أو لم يعوا، شعروا أو لم يشعروا، أرادوا أو لم يريدوا).

ونحن.. أين نحن؟ وأين سنكون ؟! 
هل سنفهم حقيقة ما يجري أم سننظر كالمذهولين لما يجري ؟! 
ولا نصدق عندئذ أدلة معامل الغرب العلمية !! وطوال الوقت نقول لا.. لا يوجد! يا أخي وإن وجدت "طاقة كونية"، فماذا يعني ؟!! 
وهل يلزم أنها الله ؟! سبحانه وتعالى!!

نحن لا نستطيع أن نعيش بدون الهواء، فهل هذا يعني أننا نقدسه ونعطيه قيومية!! وكذلك الماء، وكذلك الجاذبية الأرضية، وقوى كثيرة، سبحان من أودعها! 
وهذه الطاقة عندي ليست أكثر من هذا .

أنا يا أخي لستُ من المفتونين، وأسأل الله تعالى أن لا يفتني ويعيذني من كل الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن ويعيذني من فتنة المسيح الدجال، ويعيذ أهلى وجميع المؤمنين.

ولكني أنظر وأراقب كيف يحيك رسل الدجال الفتنة! 
وأعرف بأن أسلوبك لن يجدي نفعاً (هذا ليس انتقاص منك واللهِ)، وأن الأمر يحتاج كما أسلفتُ لدراسة وفهم وتحليل، وتريث.. ومن ثم عرض الموضوع بطريقة منظمة (بدون تداخل للموضوعات)، بحيث لا يكون هناك أي خلط، فلا تكون تتحدث عن "الطاقة الكونية" ومن ثم تنتقل للحديث عن البرمجة اللغوية العصبية !! ثم تنهي الجملة بالحديث عن النيرفانا، ومن ثم ترجع لتتحدث عن الشاكرات، وبأسلوب رافض تماماً لوجود بلدة اسمها ذنيبة، لمجرد أنك لم ترها من قبل.. أقصد بأسلوب رافض تماماً لوجود شيء اسمه "طاقة كونية" مودعة في كل شيء! 

بل أرى والله أعلم، بأنه عليك أن تضع احتمال وجود هذه الطاقة.. فتضع قولاً بفرض وجودها!! أنْ "وشو يعني" ؟!! 
أي تعطيها حجمها الحقيقي.. كما أضعها أنا الآن! لا أن نخاف من وجودها وكأن إثبات وجودها ينفي وجود الله عز وجل، فيرهبنا! ونحن هكذا، إنما نتابعهم في معتقدهم، وكأن هذه الطاقة لا تعني إلا ما يريدون لها أن تعني!

صدقني.. الناس لن تستمع لمن يقول لهم ما اختبرتموه مجرد وهم.. سواء أكان شفاء حقيقي من مرض عن طريق علاج بالطاقة، أو حل فعلي لمشكلة اجتماعية نتيجة استشارة من استشاري في التنمية البشرية بطريقة إسلامية! 
هؤلاء الذين عاينوا نتائج حقيقية، وملتزمون بدينهم، ولم يدخلوا في دهاليز تلك المعتقدات الشرقية الكفرية، وكل ما قدّم لهم تم تقديمه في لبوس إسلامي.. عندما يقرؤون ما كتبت لن تزيدهم إلا نفورا، لأنك تقول لهم.. لا، لم يحصل شفاء، هذا وهم، لا يوجد شفاء، هذا إيحاء نفسي أو ربما شيء من عمل الشياطين! 
ولا.. لم تحل مشكلتكم، هذا مجرد تخدير، ما زلت مشكلتكم قائمة (وهي قد حلّت فعلاً)!! غالباً لن يكملوا مقالتك، لا سيما مع الخلط! فماذا حققت ؟!  

إذن أخي.. وقد سألتني عن محل النزاع بيني وبينك ؟
حسناً، ليس هو وجود الطاقة من عدمها، فأنا أسلم لك بأني لا أملك الدليل المعتبر، بالتالي تغلبني، تغلبني وانتهى. 
ونعم أفهم ما تريد وأعذرك تماماً، ولكني رجوت من حواري معك هذا أن ألفت نظرك إلى زاوية أخرى. 

فمحل النزاع الحقيقي بيني وبينك هو الذي فهمه "واحد مسلم" من مشاركتي وردي عليك . وقد بينته في أكثر من موضع، وسئمت تكراره .

أنا أخالفك في أسلوب طرحك وتحذيرك الذي يغفل جوانب مهمة كثيرة أبسطها الفصل والتصنيف للمفاهيم المختلفة، وكذلك من أبسطها عرض الإيجابيات أو النقاط التي تتفق بشأنها، مثل ما ذكرته في رسالتك الأخيرة حول مفهوم القطبية، الين واليانج (الزوجية)، فهذا من شأنه كما وسبق أن ذكرتُ لك أن يضفي المصداقية على طرحك، فيشعر القارئ بأنه أمام إنسان منصف، موضوعي.. ويعلم حقيقةً عما يتحدث عنه، وهذه نقطة مهمة جداً . 

وربنا يعافيك أخي الفاضل.

 أعتذر منك عن الرد (فأنصف معي بارك الله فيك ما استطعت في غيابي ولا تسارع بالاتهامات مجدداً، وتريث!)، فحقيقة بدأت كتابتي لك من أيام وقد ألمّ بي عارض من مرض أقعدني وأخلّ نظامي في كل شيء، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.. فكنت "أسلّي" نفسي بالكتابة. ويبدو أني تعبت أكثر.. مع أني كنت أكتب لك على مراحل.. وقد أضطر للغياب، فقد استنفذتُ ما تبقى لي من آخر قطرة من طاقة حيوية (هذا مزاح لا تقتبسه وترد عليه!!)، لأني.. أسرفتُ على نفسي!

والشكر للأخوين الكريمين "واحد مسلم"، و"العاصمي من الجزائر"، والشكر موصول لك يا أبا الفداء، أخ فاضل . وجزاكم الله جميعاً خيراً، وسدد خطانا جميعاً بالحق، وهدانا لأقرب من هذا رشدا.
 
والسلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------


## تيم الله

> أنت قلتَ بالحرف الواحد:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أي خلل في توازن مكونات الكون (الأضداد) يؤثر على هذه "الطاقة الحيوية" وينعكس على المكونات نفسها وربما محيطها
> 
> 
> وهذا ما عقبتُ عليه بكلامي الأخير ..


يبدو أنك معي أول بأول.. طيب قبل أن أغلق حاسوبي أقول..

أي.. يؤثر على هذه "الطاقة الحيوية" الجزئية في المكونات التي حصل فيها الخلل يا أخي (أو المكون)، وربما محيطها. على سبيل المثال نبتة أو زهرة تمرض ثم تؤثر على محيطها الذي له علاقة مباشرة معها. 

إنسان يختل، ويؤثر عل محيطه سواء من الناحية الجسدية أو النفسية أو الاجتماعية.

ليس كلما سمعت كلمة طاقة حيوية فالمعني هو الطاقة الكونية الكلية الشاملة، التي كما وسبق أن قلتَ وأقررتك لو اختلت بشمولية لفسدت الحياة .
قد تحدثت عن هذا في رسالتي.

والسلام عليكم.

----------


## أبو الفداء

> *وقطعاً  أُنكِر معك  تصرف كل من يوهم الناس بأنّ هذا ثبت علمياً ضمن المفهوم العلمي الطبيعي  المعروف، هذه المتاجرة لا أقبلها مثلك تماماً، وهي غش وخداع .*


فلنكتف باتفقانا على هذا المعنى إذن بارك الله فيك ولا داعي للتشويش عليه، فهو  من مقصد المقال نفسه!



> *هذه الأشياء  جميعها يا أخي الفاضل مترابطة (الطعام الحلال الطيب بحسب الوصايا النبوية،  المحافظة على الجسد والتداوي عموماً -الضغط على مواضع من الجسد نوع من  التداوي-، وتزكية النفس والتربية الإيمانية -بالنسبة للمفاهيم والسلوكيات-)  ققد ضربتُ من الأمثلة ما يكفي حقيقةً، وبدأت أضجر من التكرار!! وأظنكم  كذلك. 
> فللمرة الأخيرة  أقول أنّ الذي يدفع السيئة بالسيئة –على سبيل المثال- يلزمه قطعاً عملية  تغيير للمفاهيم والمعتقدات، أي عملية تزكية نفسية وتربية إيمانية، وحتى  يحيا المسلم حياة متزنة سليمة يلزمه كذلك المحافظة على طعامه وجسده وقلبه  وفكره وروحه بما جاء به شرعنا الحنيف . وهناك علاقة متوازية بين هذه  الأشياء جميعاً. أرجو أن يكون اتضح كلامي أكثر!*


ما الذي يقرر لنا هذا الترابط يا أخانا؟ هذا محل نزاعي معك بالأساس!! عملية  التزكية و"تغيير الاعتقاد" هذه عند المسلمين هل تستوي بما عند الهندوس (مثلا)؟ من  حيث كونها تغيير - مجرد - فنعم، ولكن إلى أي شيء كان هذا التغيير؟ نظريات  القوم وفلسفاتهم التي تقبلها أنت، تجعل التغيير الروحي وتغيير المعتقدات  مرتبطا بالطعام والشراب وحالة الجسد وما إلى ذلك.. ولكن أي تغيير يقصدون، من أي شيء وإلى أي شيء؟ 
هذا مربط الفرس، ولهذا قلت لك إن كلامك ليس بالمسلَّم لك ولا هو بالحقائق  الثابتة كما تتوهم!!
أنت تقبل بعض ما يقرره القوم من هذه المعاني (بصرف النظر عن عقائدهم في  ذات الإله وصفاته التي لا محل للنزاع بين  المسلمين في بطلانها)..  وقد سألتك عن معنى منها في مشاركتي الآنفة أنت  تعده حقيقة ثابتة وليس هو كذلك، وإنما هو نظرية من النظريات الفلسفية، فلا  تستنكر مني أن أضع نظرياتي وفلسفاتي أنا الآخر ردا عليك.. ولينظر كل منا من  أين يأتي بنظرياته وما أدلته التي يستند إليها في ذلك! 
ثم ما الذي أدخل سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المسألة الآن؟ ما يكون من  أثر طيب من اتباع سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على جسد الإنسان، لا دخل  له بما يقرر الصينيون أنه نظام غذائي يساعد على رقي الروح وتزكية النفس  (مثلا) و... الخ!! هذا التقرير الذي جئتني به (كالقول بارتباط نظام غذائي معين يقولون به،  بالحالة الروحية والنفسية للإنسان وانفتاح الشاكرا وما إلى ذلك) ليس حقائق  حسية يا أخي الكريم وإنما هي نظريات وفلسفات تفسيرية يؤمنون بها، ليس معك  من الدليل ما يلزمني بموافقتك عليها!! وأنا إذ أردها، فليس لأن الأثر الذي  يجدونه من تلك الأشياء أحيانا باطل أو ليس بواقع بالضرورة، وإنما لطبيعة  البنيان الفلسفي الذي يقولون به وخلوه من الأدلة التي ترقى للقبول عندي  (فضلا عن ضابط المصلحة والمفسدة الذي توافقني أنت عليه كما تقدم في كلامك) فافهم هذا بارك الله  فيك! 
هذا المتصل الفلسفي بين الروحانيات عندهم والماديات من طعام وشراب وغيره،  لا أقبل بحال من الأحوال أن يأتي أخ فاضل مثلك ليحشر السنة النبوية فيه  حشرا على هذا النحو، حتى مع قوله إننا قد اعتصرناه مما فيه من معتقد وثني! أو يقول لقد جربنا كذا ووجدنا كذا، ثم يقول إنه بذلك يمكن "أسلمة" هذه الفلسفات! هذا يفسد تلك الفلسفات نفسها، فضلا عن كونه يفسد الإسلام نفسه، ويدخلنا في بدع ووثنيات لا أول لها ولا آخر!! 
وهذا أحسبنا نتفق أنا وأنت في التحذير منه!

تقول:



> *بالتأكيد أنت توافقني بأن الإنسان البعيد عن ربه  عز وجل أو الذي لا يحافظ على صلته بربه عز وجل سواء من خلال الإيمانيات و  العبادات و تزكية النفس ومن خلال اتباع أوامره ونواهيه في شتى مناح الحياة  من مأكل ومشرب ومعاملات مع الخلق.. إلخ هو إنسان غير سوي، ومتعب وقلق.. هو  حقيقةً ميت !*


*
أما إلى هذا القدر فنعم أوافقك ولا شك! أما ما بنيته عليه بعدُ في قولك:

* 


> *بالتالي يوجد خلل في "طاقته  الحيوية" قد  يظهر على شكل أمراض جسدية أو يظهر على شكل توترات وقلق أو تخبط أو إحباط أو  اكتئاب! بمجرد أن تقترب منه تشعر بشيء غير مريح فيه! هذا الإنسان طاقته  الحيوية مختلة..! أو لنقل تطغى عليه الطاقة  السلبية –وهي غياب الطاقة  الحيوية- !*


فلا! لا يلزمني هذا المعنى، وليس هو بلازم من مجرد إثبات هذه الحقيقة التي  قررتها قبله من أثر للعبادة عندنا وللمأكل الطيب والمشرب الحلال، فتأمل يا  أخي!!! 
وأنا والله لا أدري كيف - إلى الآن - لا تريد أن تتفق معي على أن هذا  المعنى الذي تقرره بمثل هذه العبارات ليس إلا نظرية من فلسفاتهم في  تعليل سبب هذه الراحة التي تكون عندهم من فعلهم كذا وكذا من  الروحانيات! فبغض النظر عن موقفك منها وتجريدك إياها من الأصل الوثني ونحو  ذلك، كيف تخالفني في كونها - بالأساس - نظرية، وليست حقيقة واقعة؟؟؟ ثم  تتهمني بأنني أنا الذي أخلط في الكلام؟
ثم إنه ليس السبب واحدا  فيما نجد نحن من الراحة عند العبادة والذكر والصلاة وما يجدونه هم عند  ممارستهم اليوجا وغيرها من عباداتهم المرتبطة بنمط حياتهم كنظام واحد متكامل عندهم! أعني السبب الغيبي (ولا يزال غيبيا  للأسباب التي أفضتُ في بيانها في مشاركاتي الآنفة)! أيستوي الخبيث بالطيب  أو القلب الطاهر بالقلب النجس؟؟ 
إنهم - أي الهندوس بالذات - أول مستفيد من هذه التسوية ولا شك، لدعوتهم  إلى ما يسمونه  بوحدة الأديان، حيث يأتي الواحد منهم ويقول (كمثل كلام المدعوة "مريم نور"  قاتلها الله)، إن جميع الطرق تؤدي إلى رقي الروح وقربها من الخالق، وكل منا  - أي أهل الملل على اختلافها - قد اكتشف طريقا إلى ذلك قد ينتفع به غيره، فإن جربتم  اليوجا - مثلا - ونفعتكم من أي ملة كنتم، فنعِمَّ هي، وجميع الطرق تؤدي إلى روما! 
وأنا لا أظنك تخفى عليك هذه الدعوى، بل أنت ممن يحذرون المسلمين منها، بارك الله فيك، فأنا إنما كتبتُ هذا  الكلام الذي لونته بالأزرق للفائدة ولتنبيه القراء، والله الهادي إلى أقوم  السبل!



> *بالتالي الذي يختار نمط حياة فيه صله قوية  بربه عز وجل ومبني على الهدي النبوي ومنهاج النبوة فهذا إنسان متزن بذاته  وطاقته متوهجة بالنور وكل من حوله يشعر بالارتياح والسكينة، ويكون مسلما  ربانياً.*


هذا ما يفعله المسلمون على أي حال إذا ما فقهوا دينهم وراقبوا قلوبهم وتعاهدوها  بالإصلاح، على سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى هدي الأولين من السلف،  فما حاجتنا إلى إدخال مفهوم الين واليانج والطاقة بهذه الصورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



> *ولكن أنت تنكر وجود الطاقة أصلاً تحت أي مسمى!  بالتالي أرى أن تحذيرك فيه خلل وناقص، وقد يفتن من يختبر تلك الطاقة ،  بالتالي لن يأخذ بكلامك وتحذيراتك.*


سبحان الله يا أخي لا أدري هل تقرأ كلامي قبل أن ترد أم ماذا؟؟ قلتُ أنا  أقرّ بوجود بعض الأثر الذي يقع أحيانا لبعض الناس من كثير من علاجات القوم،  ويشاهدونه ويحسونه من تحسن في الجسد والحالة النفسية ونحو ذلك، ولكن لا أقبل الوصف والاصطلاح على هذه الظاهرة بوفق تلك النظرية التي يؤمنون هم بها إذ  يعللون ذلك الأثر بالطاقة وانفتاح الشاكرا ونحو ذلك من نظرياتهم! فمن لم يعجبه كلامي  هذا فليتفضل إذن مشكورا بإثبات وجود هذه (الطاقة) وهذه الشاكرا بدليل يرقى  للاستدلال، وإلا فليس له أن يرفض النصح والتحذير بسبب قبوله بفلسفة من الفلسفات  التفسيرية الصينية لما يجري في الجسد، وإن اعترض أو امتعض القارئ لهذا  السبب فليس علينا إلا البلاغ، والله يهدي من يشاء!! 
ولولا أن جادلتني أنت هذا الجدال على هذه الصفحة، لما دخلنا فيما قد يتخذه  بعض الناس ذريعة لرفض النصيحة والتحذير، فأنت من أدخلنا في هذا وشتت  الموضوع عن مقصده (الذي تقبله أنت وتقره بالأساس) سامحك الله وغفر لي ولك!



> *أؤمن بوجود "شيء".. "قوة حياة" تظهر جلية حيثما  كان هناك اتزان خلقه رب العالمين.. حيثما كان هناك إسلام  لله تعالى.. حيثما  كان هناك خلق مسبِّح لله تعالى.. خلقها الله تعالى.. نراها..أو أراها..  أشعر بها.. في أنفسنا وفي الكون كله، وأفتقدها في أحوال مختلة ضمن أشكال  عديدة في الخلق، وأولها في نفسي في حالات متعددة .*


سأعلق على هذا الكلام بتحرير أرجو أن تتأمله بروية، دون أن تخرج منه بأني ألزمك بما لا تلزمه، أو أتهمك في دينك أو نحو هذا، فليس هذا مني في شيء، بارك الله فيك. 
أقول: هل في نفوس الهندوس الذين يفتحون الشاكرا إسلامٌ لله تعالى، وهل حالتهم  الروحية (المتزنة) هذه يصح لنا أن نأخذ بأسبابهم هم للوصول إليها (من النظام الغذائي والتأمل ونحوه)؟ هل يصح  شرعا وعقلا أن نقول إننا إن أحللنا تطبيق السنة في مكان تطبيقهم لعباداتهم  (ومنها اليوجا) فإن نظريتهم تظل صحيحة فيما يتعلق بنمط الحياة الشامل الذي يتحدثون عنه (الذي تتكامل فيه الممارسات الروحية مع الممارسات الجسدية في نمط متكامل)؟؟؟ كيف استدلوا هم - بالأساس - على وجود تلك الطاقات وعلى أثر اجتماع تلك الممارسات - على المستويين الروحي والجسدي - وما أصل ذلك عندهم؟ وكيف يدعي عاقل يدرك أغوار فلسفات القوم أن هذا الأصل  يمكن فصله عن السبل التي يزعمون أنها تؤدي إليه، وإدخال السنة وممارسة  عبادات الإسلام في مكانه كواحد من تلك السبل؟ إن كانت نظريتهم تقول - مثلا - إن الإنسان إن تكونت حياته من (س + ص+ ع) فسيرى ثمرة (ق) مثلا، فالذي يقول انزعوا (ع) هذه وضعوا في مكانها (و) لتصبح (س + ص + و) تؤدي إلى (ق) فقد هدم نظرية القوم بالأساس! 
ليس لأحد أن يُدخل معنى الإسلام لله تعالى في تلك الفلسفات الروحية عندهم في مكان ممارساتهم الروحية والتأملية، يريد بذلك تسويغ الاستفادة منها عندنا، إذ  القوم الذين يعَلِّمون الناس هذه الأشياء ليسوا بمسلمين أصلا، فقطعا لا  علاقة للإسلام واتباع السنة بما يجدون هم من ثمار تلك الممارسات! فإن  كنت تريد أن تقول إن ما يجده الناس من راحة نفسية بسبب الصلاة - مثلا -  سببه طاقة يمكن شحنها أو استمدادها من مصادر أخرى غير الصلاة، فهذا كلام ليس لك أن تزعمه! وهذا لازم  إثباتك لصحة نظريتهم فيما يتعلق بتأثير تلك الطاقة - أيا كانت حقيقتها -  على الجانب الروحاني في الإنسان، وقولك بأن الصلاة أو العبادة في ديننا  تتسبب في ضبطها! فهم يا أخي الفاضل يحصلِّون هذا الأثر ويضبطون تلك الطاقة على أي حال، بلا صلاة ولا صيام ولا وضوء ولا  غيره، وهم يرون في ذلك حجة لهم على صحة زعمهم في وحدة الأديان وأنها ليست إلا طرقا متنوعة توصل إلى الغاية نفسها، فتأمل! 
فالقصد أن الإشكالية الفلسفية في منطق الاستدلال وخطورة الدعاوى الغيبية في هذا  الكلام أعمق يا أخي الكريم من هذه المعاني التي تقررها أنت بهذه السهولة،  وهذا ما حاولت تنبيهك إليه مرارا!!
وسأنبه تنبيها آخر ههنا على هامش الكلام للمناسبة، لا أوجهه إليك وإنما إلى القراء: كل ممارسة يدعي صاحبها أنها تقرب إلى الله تعالى فهي بدعة ضلالة ما لم يكن لها  دليل عندنا في النص المعصوم. فلا أريد أن يلتبس الأمر على القارئ بسبب كثرة  إدخال أخينا الكريم لمعاني الطاعة والعبادة والتسبيح في سياق الكلام على هذا الاتزان  الروحي الجسدي الشامل الذي يتكلم عنه أرباب تلك الفلسفات!



> *وددت لو أتفق معك، حتى لا أسمع منك اتهامات في  إيماني وما أنا عليه، وتشنيعات عليّ!*


إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون! أين هذا يا أخي؟؟؟ بل لقد قررتُ في كلامي مواضع كثيرة للاتفاق بيننا، أهمها عندي = غايتي من  كتابة المقال نفسه!! فأين اتهمتك أنا في إيمانك يا  من تدعو إلى الإنصاف؟؟؟؟؟




> أي.. يؤثر على هذه "الطاقة الحيوية" الجزئية في المكونات التي حصل  فيها الخلل يا أخي (أو المكون)، وربما محيطها. على سبيل المثال نبتة أو  زهرة تمرض ثم تؤثر على محيطها الذي له علاقة مباشرة معها. 
> 
> إنسان يختل، ويؤثر عل محيطه سواء من الناحية الجسدية أو النفسية أو  الاجتماعية.


إلى الآن لم تجب عن سؤالي، سامحك الله!
هذا الكلام نظرية فلسفية أم حقيقة ثابنة بالحس والمشاهدة؟؟؟؟؟؟




> *ولكن.. لا أستطيع أن أدّعي العمى بما بصرني الله  تعالى به، حتى لو ما ملكت دليله! وحتى لو  شوّهت كل عبارة لي، لأنك لا ترى  ما أرى، ولأن كل كلمة أقولها تراها بعيون أؤلئك الكفار وبحسب  معتقداتهم .*


لا تعليق ........




> *الآن.. إن بقينا نحن نقول، هذا كذب، هذا وهم..  لا يوجد.. جن وشياطين!! فالفتنة ستكبر وتعم وتنتشر.. ونحن نقول لا يوجد شيء  اسمه طاقة أو أيا ما كان اسمه ! 
> هذا وهم.. وإيحاء  نفسي.. والعلم التجريبي لا يعترف!!*


مَن الآن الذي يعمم تعميمات يرمي أخاه بها يا سيدي الفاضل؟؟ 
اللهم ارزقنا الإنصاف والتجرد من حظ النفس، آمين.



> *أنا يا أخي لستُ من المفتونين، وأسأل الله تعالى  أن لا يفتني ويعيذني من كل الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن ويعيذني من فتنة  المسيح الدجال، ويعيذ أهلى وجميع المؤمنين.*


آمين .. 
فلا تنقل إلينا الفتن في هذه الصفحة إذن حتى لا أضطر إلى الحذف والتحرير،  ثم تأتي تتهمني بأني أتعسف في ممارسة السلطة الإشرافية! قد حررتُ الرابط  الذي وضعتَه لأنه مخالف لسياسة المنتدى، فلا تعاود وضعه رجاءً، وجزاك الله خيرا. ولا أدري حقيقة ما الذي دخل بنا الآن في فتنة الدجال والاحتباس الحراري والماء والهواء والجاذبية الأرضية و... !!!




> *ونحن.. أين نحن؟ وأين سنكون ؟! 
> هل سنفهم حقيقة ما  يجري أم سننظر كالمذهولين لما يجري ؟!*


نحن مع الكتاب والسنة والدليل حيثما كان، نسأل الله أن يحيينا على هذا وأن  يميتنا عليه، آمين.




> *أنا أخالفك في أسلوب طرحك وتحذيرك الذي يغفل  جوانب مهمة كثيرة أبسطها الفصل والتصنيف للمفاهيم المختلفة، وكذلك من  أبسطها عرض الإيجابيات أو النقاط التي تتفق بشأنها،*


هذا غلط يا أخي الكريم .. فأنا ما كتبت بحثي هذا إلا للتحذير من قوم دجاجلة  ومن باب شيطاني أنت تعترف بأنه يبتلع الناس ابتلاعا ويجرهم إلى أوحال  الوثنية جرا .. فليس هذا المقام - وتأمل مرادي ههنا بالمقام جيدا - بما يناسب  فيه أن أقول في وسط التحذير "وفي الحقيقة هذه الطاقة المزعومة قد تكون حقا  في ذاتها بغض النظر عن تلك الملة الوثنية التي جاءت منها" أو نحوا من هذا الكلام!! بل هي عندي زعم  عار عن الدليل ولا يلزمني إثباته أو حتى التوقف فيه حتى لا يتهمني الناس  بكذا أو بكذا، وليس نفيي لنظريتهم هذه بما يلزم منه نفيي لشيء مما يجده  الناس في عالم الشهادة بالحس والمشاهدة ويفسرونه بها! 
هذا ما عندي ولا أزيد عليه، والله أعلى وأعلم. 




> *وربنا يعافيك أخي الفاضل.*


آمين وإياك والمسلمين.
-----------
أرجو أن يكون قد اكتفى القراء الكرام بما بينته أنا وبينته أنت، وبما قررته  من موقفي من الدليل والفرق بين الحقيقة المشاهدة والنظرية الغيبية  والتفسيرية.. فقد قلتُ كلَّ ما عندي ولا أريد المراء، كما لا أريد التكرار  حتى لا تمل أنت وأملّ أنا، ولكل وجهة هو موليها، والله يهديني وإياك سبيل  الرشاد...



> *والسلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## تيم الله

> ثم إنه ليس السبب واحدا فيما نجد نحن من الراحة عند العبادة والذكر والصلاة وما يجدونه هم عند ممارستهم اليوجا وغيرها من عباداتهم المرتبطة بنمط حياتهم كنظام واحد متكامل عندهم! أعني السبب الغيبي (ولا يزال غيبيا للأسباب التي أفضتُ في بيانها في مشاركاتي الآنفة)! أيستوي الخبيث بالطيب أو القلب الطاهر بالقلب النجس؟؟ 
> إنهم - أي الهندوس بالذات - أول مستفيد من هذه التسوية ولا شك، لدعوتهم إلى ما يسمونه بوحدة الأديان، حيث يأتي الواحد منهم ويقول (كمثل كلام المدعوة "مريم نور" قاتلها الله)، إن جميع الطرق تؤدي إلى رقي الروح وقربها من الخالق، وكل منا - أي أهل الملل على اختلافها - قد اكتشف طريقا إلى ذلك قد ينتفع به غيره، فإن جربتم اليوجا - مثلا - ونفعتكم من أي ملة كنتم، فنعِمَّ هي، وجميع الطرق تؤدي إلى روما!


يا أخي وأين رأيتني أقول أنّ السبب واحد!! لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم! لن أرد.

إنما يا أخي إفهم هذه فتنة!! وصولهم إلى "مستويات روحية" عليا (وهي مجرد حالة من حالات الوعي حقيقةً) (كما يحصل مع الصوفية) فتنة!!

ليرى الله تعالى من يتبع طريق النبي الخاتم عليه الصلاة والسلام، ومن يتبع طريق المفتونين بهذه الطاقة أو أي طريق آخر! 



> وأنا لا أظنك تخفى عليك هذه الدعوى، بل أنت ممن يحذرون المسلمين منها، بارك الله فيك، فأنا إنما كتبتُ هذا الكلام الذي لونته بالأزرق للفائدة ولتنبيه القراء، والله الهادي إلى أقوم السبل!
> هذا ما يفعله المسلمون على أي حال إذا ما فقهوا دينهم وراقبوا قلوبهم وتعاهدوها بالإصلاح، على سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى هدي الأولين من السلف، فما حاجتنا إلى إدخال مفهوم الين واليانج والطاقة بهذه الصورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


أي صورة هذه التي ندخل فيها الين واليانج!! 
ليس الأمر أن ندخلها أو لا ندخلها، الين واليانج أشياء موجودة، ودعك من هذه التسمية، وتحدث عن الزوجية بأشكالها في الكون وقد اتفقت معي على وجودها (دعك من الطاقة)! لا تعنينا فلسفتهم ولا نظريتهم بشأنها حتى تقول لي لم ندخلها لأني أرفض إدخالها كما هي!! أنا آخذ الجانب المادي الذي يفرض هذا الوجود الزوجي للأشياء، لا أكثر، بالتعرف على خصائص النبات والثمر وما شابه، ومعرفة أي الطعام متطرف جداً فيجب اجتنابه أو التقليل منه، وهكذا.. وليس هو نمط غذائي الشخصي، ولكنه من العلم الذي أحب أن أتعرف عليه (بشكله المجرد عن فلسفاتهم).





> ولولا أن جادلتني أنت هذا الجدال على هذه الصفحة، لما دخلنا فيما قد يتخذه بعض الناس ذريعة لرفض النصيحة والتحذير، فأنت من أدخلنا في هذا وشتت الموضوع عن مقصده (الذي تقبله أنت وتقره بالأساس) سامحك الله وغفر لي ولك!


ولماذا لا أجادلك!! ومن يريد أن ينفتن ويأخذ كلامي ذريعة فهو مفتون بكل الأحوال.. لأني يا أخي عندما أحدث من حولي وأحذرهم بإفهامهم ويرون أني أنصف، فهم يشعرون بمصداقية في كلامي ويَحذرون، والحمد لله رب العالمين.





> أقول: هل في نفوس الهندوس الذين يفتحون الشاكرا إسلامٌ لله تعالى، وهل حالتهم الروحية (المتزنة) هذه يصح لنا أن نأخذ بأسبابهم هم للوصول إليها (من النظام الغذائي والتأمل ونحوه)؟ هل يصح شرعا وعقلا أن نقول إننا إن أحللنا تطبيق السنة في مكان تطبيقهم لعباداتهم (ومنها اليوجا) فإن نظريتهم تظل صحيحة فيما يتعلق بنمط الحياة الشامل الذي يتحدثون عنه (الذي تتكامل فيه الممارسات الروحية مع الممارسات الجسدية في نمط متكامل)؟؟؟ كيف استدلوا هم - بالأساس - على وجود تلك الطاقات وعلى أثر اجتماع تلك الممارسات - على المستويين الروحي والجسدي - وما أصل ذلك عندهم؟ وكيف يدعي عاقل يدرك أغوار فلسفات القوم أن هذا الأصل يمكن فصله عن السبل التي يزعمون أنها تؤدي إليه، وإدخال السنة وممارسة عبادات الإسلام في مكانه كواحد من تلك السبل؟ إن كانت نظريتهم تقول - مثلا - إن الإنسان إن تكونت حياته من (س + ص+ ع) فسيرى ثمرة (ق) مثلا، فالذي يقول انزعوا (ع) هذه وضعوا في مكانها (و) لتصبح (س + ص + و) تؤدي إلى (ق) فقد هدم نظرية القوم بالأساس!


يا أخي.. أنا لا أسوغ فلسفاتهم، وقد قلت لك لا يجوز لك أن تتحدث معي عن فلسفاتهم بإطلاق!! ولا أقول إنزعوا (ع)، هم يؤمنون بوجود جسد وعقل وروح ولا بد من الموازنة، ونحن كذلك وما جاء في سنة نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام يؤكد على هذا مرارا وتكراراً سواء قولاً أو عملاً! هم يتبعون طريقاً ضالاً للموزانة بين هذه الأشياء، ونحن نتبع طريق الهدى. (نقطة). هم لديهم "علم طبي للجسد" إن صح التعبير و"علم يتعلق بالزوجية"، وهو ليس حكر على أمة من الأمم .





> ليس لأحد أن يُدخل معنى الإسلام لله تعالى في تلك الفلسفات الروحية عندهم في مكان ممارساتهم الروحية والتأملية، يريد بذلك تسويغ الاستفادة منها عندنا، إذ القوم الذين يعَلِّمون الناس هذه الأشياء ليسوا بمسلمين أصلا، فقطعا لا علاقة للإسلام واتباع السنة بما يجدون هم من ثمار تلك الممارسات! فإن كنت تريد أن تقول إن ما يجده الناس من راحة نفسية بسبب الصلاة - مثلا - سببه طاقة يمكن شحنها أو استمدادها من مصادر أخرى غير الصلاة، فهذا كلام ليس لك أن تزعمه! وهذا لازم إثباتك لصحة نظريتهم فيما يتعلق بتأثير تلك الطاقة - أيا كانت حقيقتها - على الجانب الروحاني في الإنسان،


عجيب!
أنا أريد أن أقول هذا ؟! لماذا تفعل هذا؟!! حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.
ولم أثبت يا أخي صحة نظريتهم فيما يتعلق بتأثير تلك الطاقة على الجانب الروحاني، ليست الطاقة التي تؤثر، وليست الطاقة أصلاً كيان ذكي لتؤثر، وقد شرحتُ ووضحتُ! الطاقة هذه أشبه بالحالة الصحية الجيدة العامة التي نشعر بها عندما تكون صلتنا بربنا عز وجل بخير ونتبع الشرع الذي أرسل به نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، بهذه البساطة، ولم أحتاج أن أعرف هذا من فلسفاتهم، عجباً!! بل هو جلي واضح في ديننا!
ويا أخي.. لا أدري ماذا أقول حقيقةً أكثر!!!!! 




> وقولك بأن الصلاة أو العبادة في ديننا تتسبب في ضبطها! فهم يا أخي الفاضل يحصلِّون هذا الأثر ويضبطون تلك الطاقة على أي حال، بلا صلاة ولا صيام ولا وضوء ولا غيره، وهم يرون في ذلك حجة لهم على صحة زعمهم في وحدة الأديان وأنها ليست إلا طرقا متنوعة توصل إلى الغاية نفسها، فتأمل!


نعم صلاتنا وصيامنا واتباعنا شرع ربنا العظيم في دقائق حياتنا يضبطها بإذن الله تعالى تضبطها، نعم.. قد قلت هذا مراراً وتكراراً!! 

ويا أخي ضبطهم للطاقة ليس مثلنا! طبعاً ليس مثلنا! 
ضبطهم هذا فتنة عظيمة لهم ولكل من اتبعهم واتبع طرقهم الكفرية!! 

هذه من فتنة آخر الزمان! 

حاول أن تفهم ما أقول.. المسألة فيها فتنة! 

وما هي الفتنة؟ 

الفتنة أن الذي يتبع أمثال مريم نور وأصحابها والفلسفات الكفرية ( وليس مجرد تداوي وعلاج بالإبر أو نظام غذائي مبني على معرفة بالذكر والأنثى.. ومما شرحته لك مما هو موجود في الطبيعة والكون) فهو سيقلل من شأن السنة النبوية والشريعة، وهم يكرهون الشريعة، يعتبرونها عائق أمام "إنسان العصر الجديد".. بالتالي من يتبع هذا الطريق سيرى أشياء يُفتتن فيها (هذه هي الفتنة)، ويشعر بالصحة، ويدخل في أحوال من "الفناء" (الوعي الكوني) أو (الفناء الصوفي) ويشعر بأشياء كثيرة حقيقةً.. وفعلاً، ويُشفى -بإذن الله تعالى- من الأمراض، وكل هذا فتنة واستدراج لهم.. والعياذ بالله! 
هذا وصولاً للفتنة العظمي حيث سيشهد كل من يشهدها إحياء الموتى! ويشهد تحكم في مطر السماء وغيرها من الفتن، وربما يطيرون في الهواء.. ولا تتعجل وتقول من الشياطين، فقط.. لا.. تتعجل !

بالتالي سيكون هناك فعلاً طريقين للوصول لحالة من السلام والسكينة والتوازن العام للجسد والعقل والروح.. حال حقيقي بناء على ما شرعه رب العالمين ولا أدعو لسواه. وحال كاذب ما أنزل الله به من سلطان جعله رب العالمين فتنة لكل من يُعرِض عن طريق النبي والشريعة ويتبع طرق الدجالين، حتى وإن اختبروا ما اختبروه (اختبارهم لكل هذا فتنة)! 

ستغرّهم هذه الطاقة الكونية (وهي مجرد خَلق)، وسترى عندئذ حقيقة الإنسان الكفور، الجهول، الكنود لربه، المغرور بنفسه.. وبالخَلق.. وبطاقة هي من أمر رب العالمين! 
طاقة والله أعلم سيستخدمها المسيح الدجال لفتنة الناس . 
ولكن هذا لا يعني بأنّ هذه الطاقة شريرة وشيطانية بذاتها.. لا ! ولكن ستُظهر كفر الناس، أكثر الناس.. الذين مهما حرصنا لن يؤمنوا .

من اتبع هدى الله تعالى عبر خاتم الأنبياء محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام بالهدي النبوي نجا بإذن الله تعالى ومن اتبع أي طريق آخر وإن بدا له فيه ما بدا من أحوال الفناء والسكينة.. فهو استشرف للفتنة !! وكل يورث ذريته ما هو عليه. 





> وسأنبه تنبيها آخر ههنا على هامش الكلام للمناسبة، لا أوجهه إليك وإنما إلى القراء: كل ممارسة يدعي صاحبها أنها تقرب إلى الله تعالى فهي بدعة ضلالة ما لم يكن لها دليل عندنا في النص المعصوم. فلا أريد أن يلتبس الأمر على القارئ بسبب كثرة إدخال أخينا الكريم لمعاني الطاعة والعبادة والتسبيح في سياق الكلام على هذا الاتزان الروحي الجسدي الشامل الذي يتكلم عنه أرباب تلك الفلسفات!


أشاركك التنبيه. 
وإن كان ما يتكلم عنه أرباب تلك الفلسفات ليس ما تكلمتُ عنه، ولم أكن أحتاج أن أقرأ فلسفاتهم لأعي ما في ديننا!! 
هم يقولون لك أي طريق اتبعت فأنت تصل، أما أنا فأقول ما لك إلا طريق السنة النبوية، والطرق الأخرى فتنة! خلا ما كان من نظام غذائي أو تقنية علاجية للأمراض بعيدة عن التمتمات والكلمات والمعتقدات ومما ليس حكراً على أمة من الأمم .




> إلى الآن لم تجب عن سؤالي، سامحك الله!
> هذا الكلام نظرية فلسفية أم حقيقة ثابنة بالحس والمشاهدة؟؟؟؟؟؟


سؤالك العام هذا لا يستقيم!! 
وهذا ما أحاول أن أخبرك به من بداية أن كتبت، فإن تحدثنا عن مفهوم الين واليانع مثلاً ودخوله في عالم النبات والثمر (مثلاً لا حصراً)، فهناك أنظمة غذائية تعتمد على هذا التقسيم (الذكر والأنثى)، فابحث وانظر فيه، وهو ثابت بالحس والمشاهدة، كنظام غذائي، وحالات شفاء نتيجة اتباعه بإذن الله تعالى.

بالنسبة للعلاج بالطاقة كما في الإبر الصينية مثلاً أو الريفلوكسولوجي أو هناك مبادئ أخرى، فهناك كذلك ما ثبت بالحس والمشاهدة، ولا.. ليس إيحاء نفسي.

بالنسبة لأمور أخرى، فهناك ما أنكرته جملة وتفصيلاً كما في النيرفانا، أو التأمل التجاوزي أو الوعي الكوني أو الخلوة الصوفية، بالتالي لا جواب عندي، لأني لا أنافح عن شيء هنا. 





> فلا تنقل إلينا الفتن في هذه الصفحة إذن حتى لا أضطر إلى الحذف والتحرير، ثم تأتي تتهمني بأني أتعسف في ممارسة السلطة الإشرافية! قد حررتُ الرابط الذي وضعتَه لأنه مخالف لسياسة المنتدى، فلا تعاود وضعه رجاءا


التعسف لم يكن هنا. 
والرابط الذي وضعته يبين حقيقة ما هم عليه من الخلل بشأن طاقة الأورجون هذه وما يدّعون وما يُعدّون له، تماماً كما قمتَ حضرتك من قبل بوضع رابط يبين ما عندهم من خلل في مواضع أخرى، وقلت لنا انظروا، فعجباً !! 
فقط وجب أن أنوه حتى لا يكون كلامك موهماً للإخوة بأني أنقل أشياء للفتنة، وأنك تصديتَ لها !



> ، وجزاك الله خيرا. ولا أدري حقيقة ما الذي دخل بنا الآن في فتنة الدجال والاحتباس الحراري والماء والهواء والجاذبية الأرضية و... !!!


إن فاتك الترابط فلا أملك لك شيئاً حقيقةً.





> فالقصد أن الإشكالية الفلسفية في منطق الاستدلال وخطورة الدعاوى الغيبية في هذا الكلام أعمق يا أخي الكريم من هذه المعاني التي تقررها أنت بهذه السهولة، وهذا ما حاولت تنبيهك إليه مرارا!!


أنا لا أقرر معاني عامة على كل ما تم طرحه أنا حددت ماذا أقبل باعتباره جزء موجود وطبيعي كالهواء والجاذبية والماء، وماذا أرفض باعتباره فلسفات كفرية خطيرة . أنا أفرّق، لأن هذا مهم، وإن خرّب عليك موضوعك -كما تظن- !! . ولكنك تريد أن تأسرني في إطار عام وتلقي أحكامك.


لو سمحت أخي الفاضل، لو سمحت ومن فضلك ورجاء.. أنا رددت لأن هذا من حقي، وإن شئتَ ألا تدخل في المراء فبكل بساطة لا ترد علي (هذا لك)، ولكن من حقي أن أرد عليك وأرد اتهاماتك التي لم تتوقف رغم كل ما شرحته، والمبنية على سوء فهم لما أقول أو ربما عدم إدراك لما أقوله، ولعلي أنا من لا أحسن التعبير، إنما ردي على كلام أنت حررته ووجهته لي هو حق لي، فبرجاء عدم حذفه، وجعل مداخلتك هي الأخيرة . 

وشكراً لك.

----------


## أبو الفداء

> طاقة والله أعلم سيستخدمها المسيح الدجال لفتنة الناس . 
> ولكن هذا لا يعني بأنّ هذه الطاقة شريرة وشيطانية بذاتها.. لا ! ولكن  ستُظهر كفر الناس، أكثر الناس.. الذين مهما حرصنا لن يؤمنوا .


يا أخي كفى رجما بالغيب بلا دليل أرجوك!! ليست هذه بطرائق العلماء في أي صنعة من صنائع العلم!!!!



> ، ليست الطاقة التي تؤثر، وليست الطاقة أصلاً كيان ذكي لتؤثر،


وهل هذا ما أناقشك فيه أصلا؟؟؟ هل ادعيت أنا أنها ذكية أو أن لها إرادة مستقلة أو يلزم هذا من أي كلام قلتُه أنا في أي موضع مما كتبت؟؟؟ والله لكأنك تناقش شخصا آخر! 



> هذه من فتنة آخر الزمان!


أي شيء هذا الذي هو من فتنة آخر الزمان؟؟؟ نعم هذه النظريات والممارسات فتنة لا شك ولكن ما وجه إقحام الدجال في المسألة وما دليله؟؟؟ هذه الوسائل الوثنية موجودة في الأرض من ثلاثة آلاف سنة يا أخي الكريم!! 
أنت صنعت لنفسك نظرية خاصة وتصورا خاصا بشأن أحداث آخر الزمان، ربطته بنظريات وقفت عليها عند أهل المشرق، والآن تريد إلزامي بنظريتك وكأنها وحي منزل دون أدنى محاولة للاستدلال!!! ما أسهل أن يقول القائل (هذا أمر بصرني الله به وإن كنت لا أجد له دليلا)! وما دام الأمر هكذا، فلتقل ما يلحو لك، ولا أرى ثمرة من مواصلة نقاش كهذا أصلا، والله المستعان!
فقولك:



> إن فاتك الترابط فلا أملك لك شيئاً حقيقةً.


!!!
نعم لا تملك لي شيئا بطرح كهذا ولا لأحد من الناس والله لو تأملت! فإنما العلم الدليل!



> سؤالك العام هذا لا يستقيم!!


لم أر مثل هذا تهربا ومراوغة والله! 
أين العموم يا سيدنا؟؟ العبارة التي سألتك عنها، أهي - يعني توصيفها باصطلاح أهل صنعة العلم - "نظرية" أم "حقيقة ثابتة"، علّمت لك عليها باللون الأحمر في موضعها ولم تجبني، ثم كررت السؤال عنها في مشاركة تالية ولم تجبني! أنا أسأل عن عبارة محددة في كلامك - لا تعميم فيها ولا شيء من هذا - فما كان عليك إلا أن تجيب: "هذه العبارة تحديدا بحروفها نظرية"، أو "هذه العبارة تحديدا بحروفها حقيقة ثابتة"!!! أيعجزك هذا؟؟؟؟ 
على أي حال لا عليك، فقد أعياني هذا النقاش واكتفيت منه، ولا أجد مزيدا من الوقت لمواصلته!
وتأمل الخلط في كلامك، هداك الله:



> بالنسبة للعلاج بالطاقة كما في الإبر الصينية مثلاً أو الريفلوكسولوجي أو  هناك مبادئ أخرى، فهناك كذلك ما ثبت بالحس والمشاهدة، ولا.. ليس إيحاء  نفسي.


أي شيء الذي ثبت بالحس والمشاهدة؟؟ أن كثيرا من الناس برأوا من المرض بسبب غرس إبرة هنا وإبرة هناك؟؟ هذا ليس دليلا على الطاقة ولا على صحة شيء من نظرياتهم التفسيرية لأسباب أفضت في بيانها آنفا ولا أكرر.. 
فاعتقد يا أخي ما يحلو لك، وفقني الله وإياك لما يحب ويرضى!

أكتفي بهذا القدر، وأظن أن الإخوة كذلك قد اكتفوا.. لن أغلق الموضوع، ولكني لن أعاود الرد، فأرجوك رجاءً حارا ألا تعاود المجادلة فيما لا طائل منه، فقد أدلى كل منا بدلوه وعرض على الناس بضاعته، والعاقل من اتبع الدليل حيث وجده، وقانا الله وإياك الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن، 
والسلام عليك.

----------


## تيم الله

..

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

والمحصلة، بعد أن تابعت صامتا كالأسماك حتى يتبين أنك يا أبا الفداء لا تحتاج هنا مناصرة، وكنت أود لو ان الإخوة تركوا من يخالفك فقط ليدلي بدلوه، أقول:
قد تقرر عند كل ذي لب ونظر أنه : لا جديد في شبهات العصر وترهاته، بل كل ما يأتون به يمكن أن يرد عليه لا منهجا فقط بل حتى في أعيان المسائل وأفرادها بكلام اهل العلم ممن سبق.
والبيان أنني في مثل هذا المقام يمكنني بكل يسر أن أربط كل مصطلح من هذه المصطلحات التي يلبسونها ثوب العلم التجريبي قسرا - فغدت في عين كل لبيب : حمارا يلبس قبعة وقد طليت شفتاه بأحمر الشفاه - بما نقله الصوفية عن هؤلاء من قديم واصطلحوا عليه.
وتلبيس اليوم هو هو تلبيس الأمس ولا فرق، فلا بد لعوام المسلمين أن يظنوا ان هؤلاء إنما يحيون فيهم حب الشريعة، لذلك كان لزاما أن ينتزعوا آية أو حديثا، فيرمونك به في خضم الكلام الذي لا رأس له ولا ذيل، ليقول البله السذج من أبناء المسلمين: هذا عندنا في شرع الله ونحن أولى به.
بل لقد كان الصوفية إذ ذاك غير محتاجين لأن يبقوا على المصطلحات المنقولة، مما جعل كلامهم أقرب تلبيسا وأكثر إيهاما، وأما هؤلاء فقد اضطرتهم لوثة العصر بالعلوم التجريبية التي لا تعدوا عندنا أن تكون تجربة لها ما لها وعليها ما عليها وليست هي عند اهل النظر مفيدة لليقين، إلى أن حافظوا على المصطلحات كما هي، لأن التحذلق بات يضفي طابعا علميا على كلام من شرفهم الله باللسان العربي فصدفوا عنه غفلة وحماقة.
هذه نقطة!
والتي تليها أن أجمل ما يعجبني في الموضوع أن كل واحد من هؤلاء هو عقيدة مفردة خاصة لها نفس خصائص خلايا الدم وهي التجدد المستمر، بحيث تبدأ مع احدهم بتقرير موضوع ما، فيهدمه عشرين مرة في أثناء البحث ثم يعود لك يقول بملء فيه، ونحن متفقون كما بدأنا...
قل له أنتم تقولون ... يقل لك : أنا لا أقول
قل له أثبت حسا ومشاهدة وبعدها استنتج كما يقتضي منكم منهج العلم التجريبي ...
يقل لك: محل البحث موجود سواء أقررت به أو لم تقر، وسواء أثبته العلم تجريبيا أو لم يثبته...
قل له عندها: فلم تزعمون أنكم باسم التجريبيات تتكلمون؟!!
يقل لك: هذه أمور في ديننا
عد به عندها للمحاققة: ومن أين لك هذا ...
يفر منك بليونة خلايا الدم مرة أخرى ويحدثك بتعميمات عن الصلاة والروح والجسد، والبحث، روح البحث في المضايق، والجزئيات التي أتيتم بها، لا في العمومات التي قد لا يختلف عليها بر ولا فاجر.
فأي دين هذا الذي لا صلاة فيه ولا صيام ؟!...
على العموم الأمر بالنسبة لي هلامي، لأنني لا أرى القوم متفقين أصلا على شيء نحاكمهم إليه سوى: آمن ثم افهم.
فلذلك أقول : جملك الله بالصبر وزينك بالحلم وزكاك بالعلم يا أخي العزيز.
فنفسك ما شاء الله طويل زاده الله طولا أبا الفداء، ولو كنت مكانك لانقطعت من قريب.
وأختم بنصحي، يكفي ما جاء في أصل البحث فلا داعي لكثرة المهارشات، والصبح مسفر لكل ذي عينين، والحمد لله رب العالمين.

وأخيرا هروبا من اللولب الذي أدخلتمونا فيه المكون من دين وعلم تجريب بحيث لا ندري في أي شق من شقي اللولب نحن، نقول:
إن كان هذا من ديننا، فأين الذكر المعنوي - حتى لا نسفسط - لما تذكرونه لنا من الشاكرات والين يانج والطاقة والخزعبلراتيونا  ت الحيوية ؟!!
وإن كان هذا علما فأين هو التوثيق العلمي بالإحالة إلى الأبحاث الرصينة المعتمدة لا المهرطقة التي قوامها نظريات تستوي في المجال العلمي مع نظرية : اعرف شخصيتك من رقم جوالك.
والله المستعان، هو مولانا ونعم النصير، وهو خير حافظا.
وبالمناسبة: أرجو منك يا أبا الفداء أن تتنبه لإحالات الأخ تيم الله وإقحامه لموضوع المسيح الدجال، فليس الأمر تكثير كلام كما يبدو بادي الرأي، بل المسألة وراءها ما وراءها وأنا بذلك خبير، ولا أريد ان أتدخل في سير النقاش لأستمتع بما تزبر يمناك أو يسراك أو كلاهما - على اعتبار أنك راقن هنا _ ابتسامة
والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

معلومة للإضاءة: 
الطاقة + المسيح الدجال = علاقة بسلسلة The Arrivals

----------


## أبو شعيب

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً على هذه الإفادات القيّمة .

وأرجو من الإخوة جميعاً في آخر الأمر أن يُحسنوا الظن ببعض ، ويحملوا كلام إخوانهم على أحسن المحامل .

هذه نصيحة أذكر بها الجميع ، ونسأل الله لنا ولكم المغفرة والهداية وسداد القول والعمل .

----------


## عراق الحموي

> معلومة للإضاءة: 
> الطاقة + المسيح الدجال = علاقة بسلسلة The Arrivals


"القادمون" .. حتوتة كبيرة ، منها "المقبول" .. و منها "غير المقبول" .
و أنا لا أفهم هذه القضيّة بحجمها الأكبر هكذا -التي تعتبر قضيّة "التنمية البشرية" جزئيّة بسيطة منه- ، إلا عن طريق سؤال ، إنْ أجيب عليه ، سنجيب عن الباقي ، و سنصيغه على سياق : superman ، submen .

فهل رَشّد الإنسانُ نفسه ؟ أم تمَّ ترشيده ؟

----------


## أبو حمزة أنس الرهوان

وفق الله الجميع إلى ما فيه صلاحهم في الدنيا و فلاحهم في الآخرة ..
فقد طال جدًّا هذا الحوار ( الذي أقلُّ ما يقال فيه أنَّ هذا ليس مكانَه ) , و أصبحت ( أو أضحت أو أمست .. ضع ها هنا ما شئت ) القضية أخذاً و ردًّا , و خرجت عن موضوع الرسالة التي يريد توجيهَها أبو الفداء حفظه الله تعالى , و رُبط الخطأ بكرامة الرجل , فيا قوم هلَّا تركنا المراء و الجدل في كل موضوع نطرحه ؟؟ أنا أعلم أن كلا منكما يريد الفائدة العامة , لكن ليس ها هنا و لا هكذا وفقكما الله , ثم و إن سلَّمنا ان البرمجة اللغوية العصبية ( التنمية البشرية كما نقل مسمَّاها أبو الفداء ) صحيحة أو حقيقة أو نافعة أو .. أو .. , بالله عليكم ( و أنتم يُشار إليكم ) أليس لنا في كتاب الله تعالى , وسنة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم , و ما كان من حال السلف مع هذين المعينين المباركين , و العمل بهما , و ترك فضول العلم , أليس لنا في ذلك غُنية عن كل هذا الذي يأتوننا به ؟؟! بارك الله لكم جميعا و الله لو كان الذي بينكما من رجلين جاهلين لا يعرفان دينهما لما استسيغ , فكيف بمن هو مثلكما حفظكما الله ؟؟ ألا تتفق كلمتنا أبدا على شيء ؟ يطرح بعضنا موضوعا يحذر فيه من كذا , فيأتي الآخر يخلط الأمور ببعض ، و تصبح المسألة ( يا ليتها كانت حوارا ذا نتيجة ) مراءً ؟ ألا اكاد أقرأ موضوعا إلا وجدت فيه هذا النوع من النقاش الحاد الذي يحور تهكما و طعنا بالكلام ؟؟! رجاء إن كان هذا الموضوع قابلا للنقاش ( و الظاهر انه لم يُفتح لذا السبب ) أن يوضع له صفحة خاصة ، أو ان يناقش خارج المجلس , ثم أخي أبا الفداء - جزاك الله خيرا - حبذا ( و لأن الناس كثيرا يتأثرون بأعداء الدين ) أن يعمم مثلُ هذا الموضوع ( و ليته يراجَع على يدي مختص أو ما شابه ) و ينشر بين أصناف الناس , و أنبه ( لكل حادث مقال ) .. وفقكم الله تعالى إلى كل خير .

----------


## رضا العربي

شكر الله لكم وبارك فيكم 
ألا توسعت أباجهاد فيما اكتفيت فيه بإيماء يعرفه العارفون ويشكل على من عداهم
دمتم بفضل من الله ونعمة وتقبل الله منا ومنكم

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

جزاك الله خيراً ، ويرفع الموضوع لتعم الفائدة فقط أنتشرت هذه الدورات وكثر المنتسبون لها في البلاد الإسلامية نسأل الله السلامة والعافية .

----------


## أم جهاد

جزاكم الله خيراً و الله أنه بحث قيّم لا يُقدّر بثمن أسأل الله أن يجعله في موازين حسناتكم , أنا كنت من المخدوعين بهذا العلم و كنت أقرأ فيه كثيراً و لكن الحمد لله الذي هداني إلى هذا الموضوع الذي فتح عيني على أشياء كثيرة كنت أجهلها , أسأل الله أن يجزل لكم الأجر و المثوبة و يوفقكم و يسدد خطاكم و ينفع بعلمكم .. و هل تسمح لي بطباعته و نشره على بعض الأخوات ؟ .. و أعدك بإذن الله أن أنسبه إليك , أتمنى أن ترد

----------


## أبو الفداء

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم. 
لا بأس بنشره فيما أرجو، نفع الله به وكتب لي ولكم الأجر.

----------


## مجرّد إنسان

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:

فالموضوع طويل جدّاً....والنقاش الذي حصل طويلٌ جداً جداً جداً


لكن بناءً على رغبة الأستاذ أبي الفداء في إثراء الموضوع (كما ذكر في المقدّة)....أحببت   وضع مقالةٍ لطبيب بشريّ...بالطبع ليس له تخصّص شرعيّ....لكنّ ما أورده نقداً لهذا العلم (nlp ) مهم بحق....




حاولتُ تنقيح المقالة بما يتناسب مع توجّه المنتدى...وأعتذر إن فاتني شيء من ذلك:



((تساءلت في مرارة: ما الذي ستقدمه له (يتكلّم عن شخصيّة افتراضيّة بدأ بها المقال) هذه البرمجة اللغوية العصبية ؟.. فهم الآخرين ؟.. ماذا يفعل فهم الآخرين أمام البطالة وكيف يقهر الواسطة وكيف ؟.. وكيف ؟ .. كيف يساعدك على أن تتزوج رانية ؟.. ربما يوقعها في حبك، لكن ماذا بعد ذلك ؟ ومن جديد أشعر أن الموضوع هو بيع الترام بالماستر كارد .. بيع الترام في ورق مصقول لامع .. هذا علم لا يهم إلا خبراء الدعاية، ويحتاج إلى مجتمع مترف .. الحياة سهلة في الخارج . كل ما عليك هو أن تجد وتشقى وتتعذب وتؤثر في الآخرين لكي تنجح !.. 


قصة نشوء هذا العلم معروفة لكل شاب، وهي تعود إلى العام 1975 عندما قرر العالمان الأمريكيان (جرندر) و(باندلر) بالاشتراك مع (باتيسون) أن يحللا مقادير الخلطة السرية التي تؤدي إلى النجاح، بحيث يمكن لأي شخص أن يستعملها في مطبخه .. أن يضعا قواعد لطريقة التعامل مع البشر، وأن يضعا منهجًا لفهم الآخرين ، وقد اعتمدا على ثلاثة نماذج للنجاح هي للعلماء النفسيين فريتس بيرلز وفرجينيا ساتير وإركسون .. هكذا صارت هناك مجموعة من القواعد الجميلة جدًا التي جرت على الألسن مجرى الأمثال : (الشخص ليس هو السلوك).. (الخارطة ليست هي المنطقة) .. (لا يوجد هناك فشل إنما تجارب وخبرات) .. (وراء كل سلوك نية إيجابية)..(كل الناس لديها وسائل النجاح).. (استعمل ما أنت ناجح فيه في مجالات أنت تفشل فيها )، وهو هرش مخ لو فكرت فيه بأمانة.. نفس جو المأثورات الذي يذكرك بتبشير توماس فريدمان للعولمة : (يجب أن تكون مستعدًا لقتل أسراك).. (لا غداء مجانيًا بعد اليوم).. الخ . ويبدو أن هذه المقولات رائجة جدا في أمريكا ..


 خلطة حريفة المذاق من علم النفس والمدرسة السلوكية وفن التخاطب والفراسة وحكمة المرحومة خالتي، مع الكثير جدًا من الأمثلة.. أمثلة لا تنتهي تصيبك بالدوار .. عندك جهاز محمول يمكنك بشيء من الجهد أن تستخدمه في طلب أرقام .. لكن باقي الإمكانيات مجهولة لك لأن الكتالوج ليس معك .. عقلك كذلك جهاز لا تعرف عنه الكثير ويجب أن تقرأ الكتالوج الخاص به .. "ستمدك البرمجة بدليل الإرشادات حول طريقة تشغيل عقلك ويعرفك على عقلك اللاواعى، كما سيوفر لك التقنيات التي تساعدك على التغيير سواء بحياتك أو بحياة الآخرين، وستزودك بالخريطة التي تجعلك تحقق النجاح في الحياة" هناك دائمًا مفهوم الخارطة في هذه البرمجة .. عامة فهمك للعالم هو الخارطة .. العقل والكلمات يتفاعلان مع الخارطة التي هي العالم ..

 تعمل البرمجة اللغوية العصبية على أربعة أركان رئيسية هي الحصيلة أو الهدف ( ماذا نريد ؟ ) والحواس والمرونة والمبادرة و العمل (لأنك ما لم تصنع شيئا فإنك لن تحقق شيئًا). يجب أن تفهم البشر الذين تصنفهم البرمجة اللغوية إلى سبعة أنماط ( من يهتم بالناس – ومن يهتم بالنشاطات – ومن يهتم بالأماكن – ومن يهتم بالأشياء – ومن يهتم بالمعلومات – ومن يهتم بالوقت – ومن يهتم بالمال ) أو هم (اللوام – المسترضي – الواقعي – العقلاني – المشتت ) . 

فاهم حاجة ؟.. بالطبع تفهم لكن هل يفهم عادل ؟ 

هناك مبدأ إعادة التأطير ومبدأ القولبة .. أن تتخذ نموذجا لشخص ناجح تتبنى معتقداته وتراكيبه اللغوية واستراتيجيته، ثم تكون معتقداتك الخاصة وأنت ما زلت تعتنق معتقدات الشخص السابق .. لو كنت تخاف من الظلام فكل ما عليك هو أن تبرمج عقلك على التفكير كواحد لا يخاف الظلام !.. هكذا نمت البرمجة اللغوية الحركية العصبية الذاتية هذه، وتحولت إلى طريقة لعلاج الاكتئاب والإدمان وعلاج الفوبيا .. صارت نظام تنمية ذاتية يعتمد على الحلقات الدراسية والاستشارات و جلسات العلاج .. 

تسربت إلى بلادنا العربية وصارت هوجة وموضة لا تنتهي، وهناك مواقع كثيرة تربطها بالإسلام، باعتبار أن الاسلام يحض على البرمجة اللغوية، وأن الأنبياء استخدموا أساليبها بنجاح تام .. طيب لماذا لا تكتفي بالدين إذن ؟ لكن كما قلت في المقال السابق، أعتقد أن أكثر علماء الدين الذين هاجموا البرمجة اللغوية العصبية هاجموها قبل أن يعرفوها جيدًا .. وهذا ليس دفاعًا عنها قدر ما هو دفاع عن مبدأ الدقة، ومن الخطأ أن نتعامل معها كامتداد لليوجا والشامانبة وطاقة التشي ... 


على كل حال يبدو أن باتلر لم يتعلم السماحة من طريقته هذه لأنه أراد عام 1996 أن يأخذ الكعكة كلها لنفسه، وطالب بأن تسجل الطريقة باعتبارها ملكية فكرية له وحده .. عندما تقرأ الهجوم على هذه الطريقة تجد أنه من الصعب أن تتوقف .. لابد من كتاب كامل يستعرض هذه الآراء .. يقولون إنه بعد 30 سنة من وجودها ما زالت لم تُقيم علميًا بما يكفي .. لا يوجد لها كيان متكامل من الأساليب العلمية القابلة للتطبيق .. عام 1984 قام عالم اسمه شاربلي بتقييم 15 دراسة حول هذه الظاهرة فوجد أن البحث العلمي لا يؤيد جدواها، ونتائجها غير قابلة للتكرار .. غير قابلية النتائج للتكرار هي الصفة المميزة للعلم الزائف أو هرش المخ عدم المؤاخذة .. 


علماء آخرون قالوا بالحرف: "الـ NLP قد جذبت أتباعًا كثيرين بينما هي لا تزيد على خدعة نفسية".. "حتى التقنيات الناجحة نوعًا التي تمارسها البرمجة ليست من اختراعها بل هي من أساليب أخرى سابقة ..لم يعد أحد يذكر البرمجة اللغوية ضمن أساليب العلاج النفسي .." عالم آخر يقول: "إنها التغيير من أجل التغيير فقط .." يقول ساتام ساسانجيرا عام 2005 إن شعبية الـ NLP ليست دليلا على فعاليتها، بل على قدرة الهراء الخارقة على هزيمة العلم .. 


إن الـ NLP عجينة نصف مخبوزة من علم النفس الشعبي والعلم الزائف . يقول توني روبينز: البرمجة نفعية جدا .. تضم إلى ترسانتها كل وسيلة تثبت نجاحها حتى لو لم تكن مدعومة علميًا .. لا أحد من مدربي البرمجة قد أجرى أبحاثا حقيقية للبرهنة عليها، طريقة العمل هي: تظاهر بأن الطريقة تعمل .. لاحظ ما تحصل عليه .. لو لم تحصل على نتيجة جرب شيئًا آخر. عن الاسم الغريب تقول مارجريت سنجر إن باندلر اعترف بأنه اخترع الاسم من مجموعة كتب متناثرة على أرض سيارته عندما سأله رجل شرطة عن عمله ..! على شبكة الانترنت قرأت لقارئ عربي ذكي يهاجم أحد أنبياء البرمجة اللغوية في الفضائيات، فيسأله: هل قام تلاميذه بانشاء المراكز الحيوية التي تفيد المجتمع أم قاموا فقط بإنشاء مراكز التدريب لنفس المجال وفي نفس الاتجاه ؟ !! هذه هي الحقيقة .. 

الطريقة الوحيدة للاستفادة من الـ NPL هي أن تصير مدربًا لها، وأن تؤلف عنها كتابين، وأن تنشئ مركزًا يعلمها .. الذين فعلوا ذلك هم الذين ظفروا بالخير العميم .. 


انتهى كلامه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيكم ممكن تنسب المقالة الأخيرة لصاحبها بالاسم ؟؟ ولو تضع لنا رابط ؟
فأنا أريد نقلها

وجزاكم الله خيرا على النقل

----------


## مجرّد إنسان

اسمه الدكتور أحمد خالد توفيق وهذا هو الرابط:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154658

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالرحمن الديب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
أنا أتفق مع الأخ الكريم أبو الفداء في طرحه ولكن عندي تعقب :ما المانع من استخدام بعض آليات هذا العلم كوسيلة مبنية على دراسة مثلا الخريطة الذهنية .........أنتظر ردك 
 بارك الله فيك ... :Smile:

----------


## أبو الفداء

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل، ونرحب بك عضوا جديدا بيننا. 
الخريطة الذهنية وكثير غيرها إنما هي نظريات في علم النفس والإدراك، لها مباحثها الموسعة في تلك العلوم، وفي علوم أخرى ذات صلة، وهي مبذولة في تلك العلوم من أواسط القرن الماضي! وتشخيص حالة إنسان على أن عنده خللا في شيء من ذلك إنما هو من اختصاص علماء النفس لا غيرهم! وقد تقدم أن هؤلاء القوم لا يروجون لسلعتهم إلا في وسط أشلاء متناثرة يجلبونها من عدة علوم معتبرة، لطلاء تلك البضاعة بثوب العلم.. فهذا الذي تفضلت بذكره إنما يطلب من مظانه ومن أهله لا من هؤلاء التجار، والله الهادي إلى الرشاد.

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

> تابع...........
> ومثال "دورات" التحفيظ القائمة على بعض مبادئ البرمجة العصبية هو ما اشتهر به الدكتور يحيى الغوثاني، وهو هداه الله من علماء القراءات أصحاب الاجازات وله باع فيها، ولكن يجب التحذير من منهجه البرمجي لافتتان الكثيرين من شباب الملتزمين به بغير علم ولا بصيرة!


السلام عليكم 
د. يحيي الغوثاني من شيوخ القرآن .. ولا أدري كيف افتتن بهذه البرمجة .؟
والعجيب .. لم نسمع عن شيخ تصدي للإقراء ونال علمه من هذه البرمجة حتي د.يحيي الغوثاني ـ حفظه الله ـ لم يأخذ هذا العلم عن طريق البرمجة . 
هل دورة مدتها أربعة أيام يتخرج منها حفظة قرآن ؟ 
مهما كان الشحن المعنوي والتنظيم لابد من المتابعة لأنها طبيعة البشر .
وللأسف حصلت علي دورة في البرمجة كنتُ مجبرا عليها مع د.طارق درويش وهو مشهور في مصر فوجدت الأمر عبارة عن قصص وأخبار ـ لا أدري صحتها ـ ولابد لك من خلوة تغلق فيها الهاتف وتنعزل عن كل شئ وتستمد طاقة للعمل . 
وقد أشبهت هذه مسألة "اليوغي" حيث يستمدون الطاقة الروحية من جلسة معينة ، ووجدت في كتاب موسوعة الأديان تحريم العلماء لهذه اللعبة لأنه هذه الأشياء لها صلة بالعقائد . 
وكل همهم في هذه الدورات قوة الذات ، ومن قوة ذاتك تستطيع فعل كل ما هو عجيب ،وتخرج في نهاية الأمر وقد نسيت خالقك ـ والعياذ بالله ـ . 
أما الدورات القرآنية البرمجية فزيادة علي ما نقلتم عبارة عن أخبار لأناس حفظوا القرآن في خمسة أيام وتزيد الأرقام إلي شهر ، وأين هؤلاء ؟ لا أدري .
فلا بد لهؤلاء أن يحترموا عقول الناس وأن يرجعوا لحوزة العلماء العاملين وترك هذا العبث الذي يضرهم في نهاية الأمر . والله أعلم 
والسلام  عليكم

----------


## أبو الفداء

الحمد لله وحده.
أما بعد، فهذه إضافة أرى أهمية وضعها في متن البحث عند قولي (بشأن شهادات إبراهيم الفقي):



> ترى الذي يأتيهم مفتونا بهم يسمع هذا الكلام فيذهل ويفغر فاه! "ما كل هذا؟؟ يا له من حبر عظيم! يا له من عالم كبير!!" وهو كالشاة الضالة لا يفهم نصف ما سمع ويحسبه علما حقا! "الميتافيزيقا" هذه التي أعد فيها الرجل تلك الدكتوراة التي يلحق لقبها باسمه، يحسبها الظمآن ماءً ويظنها الجاهل علما! انها أشبه ما يكون في اسمها بالفيزيقا التي هي علم الطبيعة، ولكنها محض ضلال الفلاسفة، فهي معنية بما وراء "الفيزيقا"! الميتافيزيقا هي فلسفة (الماورائيات)! مباحث ما وراء الطبيعة حيث يخوض كل فيلسوف ضال بعقله المجرد في أمر الغيب الذي لا يأتينا علمه الا بوحي من الله يجب التوقف عنده، فيخرج بما يحلو له ويعجب أتباعه من الضالة من حوله! هذا هو "علم" الميتافيزيقا ببساطة شديدة وباختصار! وهو منبع لكثير من العقائد الفاسدة والخرافات التي غرق فيها الكفار في بلاد الغرب بحثا وتنظيرا، يلبسونها لباس العلم والبحث العلمي ويمنحون فيها الشهادات العليا والدرجات العلمية الكبرى!


ولكن - وانتبه أيها القارئ الكريم - هذا المصطلح الذي تلقى فيه الرجل رسالة الدكتوراة، في حقيقة الأمر لا يراد به عند إطلاقه فلسفة الماورائيات، ولكن يقصد به أمر أشد خطورة بكثير. فقد تبين لي بعد تنقيب وبحث، أن جامعة لوس أنجليس للميتافزيقا هذه التي حصل الرجل فيها على شهادته ليست جامعة علمية معترفا بها أصلا، وإنما هي جامعة دينية تابعة لكهنة ما يسمى "بالفكر الجديد" Ministers of New Thought والجامعة اسمها I.M.M وهي اختصار International M etaphysical Ministry أو جامعة كهنة ميتافزيقا الفكر الجديد. والذي يتخرج منها ويحصل على درجة علمية كالتي حصل عليها صاحبنا، يقال له Reverend Dr. وهو لقب تفخيم للكهنة من أي ملة. ومن عقائد أولئك الكهنة (أو تلك الجماعة الدينية) أنه من الممكن الجمع بين سائر الأديان المعتقدة بوجود الخالق وبأن له تعاليم سماوية، وبين فلسفة الفكر الجديد الميتافزيقية، بما يؤدي إلى جعل تلك الأديان نفسها طريقا لنشر تلك الفلسفة وتعليمها للناس. فمن عقائدهم المعلنة في موقعهم الرسمي:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الاعتقاد في ذكاء كوني رفيع أو إله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الاعتقاد في أن ثمة غاية أو غرض إلهي من الحياة كما خلقها الإله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الاعتقاد في أن البشر يكونون أسعد وأكثر رضا عن حياتهم عندما يتعرفوا على الغرض من وجود أرواحهم وفقا لإرادة الإله.  
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الاعتقاد في أن معاناة الإنسان هي نتيجة مباشرة للفشل في التعرف على إرادة الإله وتنفيذها في حياة الإنسان. (وهذه الاختزالية من عقائد النصارى)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الاعتقاد في أن كل شخص، سواء أدرك ذلك أو لم يدركه، هو تمثيل فردي للوجود الكوني للإله God's Universal Presence (وهذه من عقائد الاتحادية).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الاعتقاد في أن المسيح (متجسدا في يسوع) يعد نموذجا للإله المتشخص في الصورة الإنسانية، أو بالمصطلح الإنجيلي "الروح وقد صارت لحما". (وهذه عقيدة نصرانية).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الاعتقاد في أن جميع الأديان لها غاية وأنها قد سمح الإله لها بالوجود حتى تعطي لسائر أهل الحضارات الإنسانية والأجناس قدرا من الروحانية أو من الإيمان بالإله. (وهذه من عقائد وحدة الأديان عند الهندوس). وتشجع IMM الأفراد على أن يتمكنوا من التعايش السلمي مع أهل الملل المختلفة. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الاعتقاد في أنه سواء أولئك الذين يتبعون التعاليم الظاهرية Exoteric أو الباطنية Esoteric للمسيح فإن الجميع سيكون لهم الخلود. (أو الخلاص الأخروي على عقيدة النصارى).  
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الاعتقاد في وجود حياة أخروية وأنها تتكون من طبقات شتى ومستويات عديدة تتفاوت من الملعون Ungodly للسماوي Heavenly. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الاعتقاد في أن عقل الإله (أو روحه أو وجوده) يعيش كقوة حياة Life Force أو ذكاء طبيعي Natural intelligence في جسد ووعي كل إنسان. (وهذه عقيدة اتحادية، وتعتبر من أركان ما يسمى بالفكر الحديث أو العهد الجديد New Age).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الاعتقاد في أن مهمة IMM وكهنتها الرسميين تتمثل في إيصال هذه المبادئ الأساسية إلى أولئك الذين يميلون لقبولها كقضايا طبيعية في وعيهم وحياتهم. 
هذه عقائدهم كما هي مكتوبة في موقع الجامعة (وهي نفسها جامعة "سيدونا" التي ذكرها الفقي في بعض كتاباته). فالدرجة التي حصل عليها الرجل ليست دكتوراة بالمفهوم الأكاديمي المتعارف عليه لشهادات الدكتوراة (كما قد يفهمه الناس)، ولكنها شهادة يقال لها دكتوراة علم الميتافزقيا Msc.D وهي شهادة دينية من ضمن عدة شهادات (أو برامج دراسية) مفتوحة للدارسين من أي ملة كانوا، تدرس فيها طرق التنمية الروحية ونحو ذلك بصورة تبدو "حيادية"، أو بصورة تصلح للتطبيق في جميع الأديان كما يعتقدون، والله المستعان.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً أبا الفداء .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> الحمد لله
> مازلت أطمع في مزيد من مداخلات المشايخ الكرام والاخوة الفضلاء، فالموضوع خطير، بارك الله فيكم.


نعم أخي الموضوع خطير ، ولقد كانت بعض الأخوات في بعض المساجد عندنا تعطي دروسا في التنمية البشرية هذه وقد علمت بما تقول فأنكرت ذلك وحذرت منه قبل أن أقرأ بحثك هذا ـ نفع الله بك وسدد خطاك ـ لبعد كثير مما تقول عن شريعتنا وهي أخت طيبة لكنها انخدعت ضمن المخدوعين بهذه الدورات وهي تبث الثقة اللاحدودية في الأخوات والقدرات الكامنة فيهن والطاقة والتخيلات وما إلى ذلك من العبارات الخادعة ، والكلام كله ينصب بشكل ملتوي في البعد عن الثقة بالله وحده والاعتماد عليه سبحانه  . أيقظ الله المسلمين من غفلتهم وهداهم إلى الصراط المستقيم صراط الله .

----------


## خبير الاعشاب عطار صويلح

كفى عبثاً يا دعاة البرمجة العصبية المزعومة



الدكتور صالح بن علي أبو عرَّاد
أستاذ التربية الإسلامية بكلية المعلمين في أبها
ومدير مركز البحوث التربوية بالكلية


الحمد لله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ، وبعد :
فقد اطلعت على ما نُشر في الصفحة الأخيرة من مُلحق " الرسالة " بتاريخ 11 / 3 / 1425هـ لفضيلة الشيخ / يوسف القرضاوي الذي وصف ظاهرة " البرمجة اللغوية العصبية " بأنها أحدث أسلوبٍ تغريبي يُمارسه الغرب ضد المسلمين . وهنا أحمد الله تعالى الذي أجرى الحق على لسان فضيلته ؛ حيث إن هذه النوعية من البرامج دائماً ما تتزيا بزي العلم والمعرفة ، وهي في واقع الأمر كذبٌ وخداعٌ وزيفٌ لا فائدة منه ولا نفع فيه لا سيما وأن بعض الكتابات المعنية بهذا الشأن تُشير إلى أن هذه البرامج على اختلاف أنواعها مما يمتزج فيه الشرك بالوثنية من الفلسفات القديمة في الصين والهند ؛ فهي بذلك ذات جذورٍ فلسفيةٍ شرقيةٍ قديمة تعتمد على فكرٍ فلسفيٍ ماديٍ يقوم على كثيرٍ من المغالطات التي تُعظم شأن الإنسان ، وتعمل على تضخيم قدراته العقلية بصورةٍ مُبالغٍ فيها حتى أنها قد تصل إلى إعطاء الإنسان كما يزعم بعض دعاة هذه البرامج قدراتٍ حتميةٍ يمكن له من خلالها تحقيق النجاح في كل شأنه متى ما عرف ما يُسمى بوصفة النجاح التي يُمكنه من خلالها تحقيق كل ما يريد من أهدافٍ ومقاصد مهما كانت عظيمةً أو مستحيلة ، اعتماداً على تلك القُدرات المزعومة التي يأتي من أبرزها عندهم ما يُسمى بالقوة المعجزة والفاعلة للعقل الباطن الذي يجعل منه أصحاب هذه البرامج ركيزةً أساسيةً تصنع المعجزات وتُحقق المستحيل في حياة الإنسان .

وعلى الرغم من انتشار هذه البرامج بطريقةٍ لافتةٍ للنظر حتى ضج بها المجتمع ، وانتشرت فيه انتشار النار في الهشيم لتكون بمثابة الموضةً العصريةً التي تدَّعي وتزعم أنها علمٌ يطور مهارات الإنسان ويزيد من جودة الأداء في مختلف المجالات الحياتية ؛ إلا أن هناك العديد من المآخذ التي يمكن للجميع ملاحظتها على هذه البرامج المزعومة ، والتي يأتي من أبرزها ما يلي : 
( 1 ) أن تسمية هذه البرامج بـ " البرمجة اللُغوية العصبية " أو " برمجة الأعصاب لُغوياً " تدل دلالةً واضحةً على الغموض الذي يكتنفها والضبابية التي تحول دون معرفة حقيقتها لاسيما وأن عملية نقل المصطلح من لغةٍ أو ثقافةٍ إلى أُخرى لا بُد وأن يكون متلائماً مع البيئة المنقول إليها لأن اللفظ قد يكون مشحوناً - كما يُشير إلى ذلك بعض الكُتَّاب – بدلالاتٍ غير مناسبة في هذه البيئة ، أو أن يكون غامضاً وغير واضح المعنى ، وهو ما يتوافر ويتحقق بوضوح في هذا المصطلح المشوه . 
( 2 ) أن هذه البرامج المزعومة أصبحت عند الكثيرين ممن فُتنوا بها تُمثل الحل الأمثل والمخرج الوحيد لجميع مشكلات الناس على اختلاف مستوياتهم وفئاتهم الاجتماعية ، وأنها بمثابة السبيل الذي لا بديل عنه لتحقيق آمالهم وزيادة نجاحاتهم .
( 3 ) أن هذه البرامج عبارةٌ عن خليطٍ من العلوم المختلفة التي تقوم على التخيل والإيحاء والمنطق وغيرها من العلوم التي لم يُنزل الله بها من سلطان ، ولذلك فهي تُشكِل في مجموعها تلاعباً بالعقل وعبثاً بالمشاعر والأحاسيس عند الإنسان .
( 4 ) أنها تعتبر الإنسان في كثيرٍ من الحالات مجرد آلةٍ صماء يمكن إعادة برمجتها حسب الطلب ، ومن ثم تشغيلها وفقاً لتلك البرمجة ؛ ولذلك فإن كثيراً من المهتمين بها يعدونها برامج لهندسة النفس الإنسانية ، أو هندسة النجاح الإنساني على حد تعبيرهم .
( 5 ) أن هذه البرامج تعتمد في المقام الأول على طرائق التفكير وأنماطه عند الإنسان حيث تعد التفكير بمثابة الموجِّه الوحيد للإنسان ، وعندما يختل التفكير فإن الإنسان كله يختل معه .

وهنا أغتنم هذه الفرصة وعبر منبر ملحق " الرسالة " الإعلامي المبارك لدعوة مختلف الجهات المعنية والمسؤولة في مجتمعاتنا الإسلامية للتنبه الواعي لخطر هذه البرامج التي لا تقل في خطورتها عن غيرها من المظاهر والدعوات التغريبية التي أفرزتها العولمة ، والتي تعمل بهدوء على سلب هوية الأمة ، ومسخ فكرها ، والطعن بطريقةٍ مباشرةٍ أو غير مباشرة في عقيدتها ومبادئها وقيمها ومنطلقاتها الرئيسة . 

وفق الله الجميع لصالح القول وجميل العمل ، والله نسأل التوفيق والسداد ، والهداية والرشاد ، والحمد لله رب العباد .

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

الدكتور محمود عبد الرازق الرضواني

حقيقة التنمية البشرية ومنهج الجهمية في البرمجة اللغوية العصبية وآثرها في هدم العقيدة الإسلامية

----------


## أبوصلاح الدين

بحث طويل يحتاج إلى قراءة متأنية ووقت كاف وهو ما يتعسر لكثير منا، بارك الله فيك على هذا البحث.
لا ننكر ما لهذا العلم من مخادعات وحيل ومكر
ومن يبحث عن السعادة خارج شرع الله إنما يبحث عن وهم
لكن أظن لا ينبغي أن ننسى  ولا ننكر ما تركت كتب جدد حياتك ولا تحزن واستمتع حياتك ولا تحزن وابتسم للحياة من أثر طيب
شخصيا قرأت كتاب جدد حياتك للشيخ الغزالي رحمه الله وقد نفعني كثيرا
وتعجبني كتابات الشيخ على الحمادي فرج الله عنه وقد استفاد من هاته العلوم وأعطاها صبغة إسلامية، أو لنقل أن تلك الأفكار اسلامية في الأصل فردها لأصلها وخذ الحكمة ولو من أفواه المجانين،
في موسوعة ويكيبيديا  الآن هناك قسم يسمى ويكي هاو أي موسوعة كيف تحاول الإجابة على كل الأسئلة 
فيها بعض النفع وكثير من الضرر والمؤمن ينتقي من هنا وهناك فيأخذ ماصفا ويدع ما كدر.

----------

